# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Karen659 - OOB experiences

## karen659

Hi everyone!  I thought I'd share some of my experiences that I have posted on my blog here with everyone so that I can give/get insight from those who have questions or comments.

Although my blog is quite lengthy, covering two years of experiences, it does show a progression in experiences and abilities that I have learned while OOB.  From learning to move about, helping with retrievals, and encountering other spirits/guides, I have learned so much.  If you are interested, please feel free to read the various posts and email me or post comments here. (http://karen659.blogspot.com/)

One of my sincerest desires is to be able to share what I have learned with others who are interested.  I am open to any comments or questions, and love to get feedback on the experiences.

My apologies up front for the lengthy posts, however, I feel details can be quite helpful in learning.  This is the latest OOBE experience, and I'll try to keep them posted here as well as on my blog. 

Thanks for reading!
Karen

I had a series of OOBEs last night that was very unusual in the sense that I really did not accomplish any specific task ( my only intention was to go inward now! if I had the chance) nor had any significant event happen while OOB as far as I can recall.  However, I believe this new awareness level I was experiencing was more in answer to my recent inquiry as to how different aspects of OOB experiences can differ in their feel and the way they impact on my consciousness.

My initial exit happened quickly as I have no recall of the signaling event.  I remember getting out, and feeling VERY heavy, pulling very hard to separate, and trying to move across the wooden floor to the door.  I remember it was unusual that I could actually hear my footsteps on the floor as I walked, and recall bending down to feel the floor, as if I thought it was different somehow because I could hear my steps.

I moved to the door, but it was not a door that I am familiar with in my house.  It had a large glass window at the top, but did not show me what was beyond it.  I remember thinking; its a door, so I can just float through it, which I did without difficulty, feeling the texture change as I did.

However, once on the other side, I felt as though I had moved into another dimension or altered space.  I found myself standing on the other side of the door, looking back at the closed door.  I felt as if I was in a black void, with a very different feel to it than I have experienced before.  I was not comfortable, and remember placing my hands on the heavy door, feeling how solid it was, indicating to me that I was not able to pass back through it the way I had come out!

At this time, a little bit of fear crept in, more fear than Id like to have had, but then realized, Hey wait! Its a door! I can just open it! which I did.  But as I opened the door and peeked inside, I saw only a dark, dank, cold stone roomvery uninviting!  I said, no, I dont think Ill go there! and closed the door, at which time I woke up. What I recorded was that I felt like I was exploring instead of remembering to do the inward now as I intended.

My second exit was strange in that I realized I felt very light in my awareness and that my mind had gone someplace else in another room.  This made me think about bilocation and what it would feel like, a topic I had just recently discussed with someone the evening prior.    

Despite feeling so light in my awareness (not a deep meditative state as usual), I knew I could still roll out, which I did, with the intention of trying to feel what it is like to be in both places at once, both IN body and OUT of body.   (This is hard to describe, but I could feel my physical body and conscious mind as if awake, yet knew I was floating enough to get out)

Once out, I found it again VERY difficult to move, pulling and tugging so hard to get away from my physical body.  I even propped my foot against the couch to prevent my giving in to the tugging back to body!  I remember thinking that using inward now! would not work at this time since I was not fully separate, so I focused on affirming to the door! over and over to get some movement away from the physical body.  

Suddenly, I felt an unusual new sensation  a ripping or tearing feeling in the back of my head and neck area.  I was not alarmed, but felt it was a warning of some kind.

Despite achieving some movement once OOB, I never did make it to the door  being pulled back in body with the knowing that I had too much awareness that stopped my progress (caused by my desire to feel both places at once as in bilocation).

The third exit I had this night was the most interesting and educational for me.  Despite losing a lot of details with a prolonged false awakening at the end (described below), I know I was being shown much information that I may be using in the future.   

I had the usual signal I was ready to exit when I found my feet floating up in the air, but again feeling that very light state of awareness instead of a deeper mindset.  I could remember that I had had difficulty getting out previously with this light state, so when I discovered that there were physical hands touching my feet and moving them about, I said I need some help in getting out!   

There was a warm sensation of hands (palms pressed against the soles of my feet) already on, and after asking for help, a second pair of hands were felt on my instep areas.  (It has been a long time since I felt these otherwordly hands assisting me, but I knew they were there to help)

I moved out of body easily with their assistance, and remember conversing with a female at length as to why I having such difficulty tonight.  The only response I recall was her mention of learning different levels and I can only do it at my level, or something to that effect.  I remember thinking Id like to ask her name, but since she didnt offer one, I didnt push for an answer.  I know there so was so much more to this conversation that I just cannot recall.  

At some point, I found myself back on the couch, again with my feet in the air and the same warm hands on the bottom of my feet.  Wanting to get out, I remember a second pair of hands now reaching for my hands and pulling me up and out  and most interesting was that these hands were small, as if a child or very small female.  

I was led blindly to the door and outside by two females, and remember asking why is it always so dark?  as I could see nothing but blackness. Their answer was yes, we can see that and my vision then opened up.  

Once outside, I said I wanted to fly again, as it has been a long time since I experienced that wonderful sensation.  I flew up to the tree tops and remember even touching a leaf to experience the sensation.  I recall hearing distant thunder, and felt raindrops hit my body, which made me remember that there was a forecast for rain this day and that Id have to check when I woke up to see if it was really raining.

At some point, one female said she wanted to show me something and took me over to an area next to a wooden fence and under a large tree.  She was showing me an earthen mound, with rocks (?) stacked together on top, yet I dont really think this is what it actually was.  At the time, I knew what it was, but in trying to recall what it looked like, this is the best association I could make.  It had this altar, memorial, or grave type feeling to it.

She was telling me something like it needs to be done like this and I need to show you the first time and then you will have to show me you can do it on your own before we can move on.  Thats how it works.  At the time I understood fully, but in recall, I have no idea what we were talking about.  Again, there was SO much more I was shown but have completely forgotten, mainly due to the subsequent false awakening experience.  

Upon realizing I am back on the couch, I take out my recorder, and stop as I hear someone come in the front door.  They walk past me to the bedroom, and then I hear my husband once again, walking downstairs to see where I am.  

I am never sure if these false awakenings are real, so I always play along to see what happens.  My husband just stood quietly at the base of the stairs, near the couch, and I remember watching him, supposedly with my eyes wide open, to see what he was going to do.  

I had the feeling he was debating whether to wake me or not, and I began to think, maybe I should ask if there is anyone else around (as I did in my previous experience).  I believe I asked is anyone there and got no response.  Now Im beginning to worry that much of the previous OOBE is being lost with this delay in recording, so I attempt to find my recorder again.

Not realizing I was not fully awake, I am talking into the recorder trying to recall the earlier events.  It took even more time for me to arouse completely, realizing I didnt even have the recorder in my hands when I fully awoke!  It took so long for me to get completely awake, waiting and waiting for the false awakening to end, that it made me lose much of the earlier OOB experience with the females.  (In hindsight, I am thinking perhaps this prolonged false awakening was intentional so that I would consciously forget much that I learned OOB.)

What was different for each of these OOB exits was that I was so much more aware of my physical body when I had the floating signal to exit.  There was more consciousness in the experience, as I felt so much lighter and more awake than usual upon exiting.  

One last late morning experience I had was more of a lucid dream that converted into what I feel was astral vision.  With astral vision, you are definitely aware you are in bed, yet clearly seeing and experiencing what you are viewing with your eyes.

Initially it started as a mundane dream, with plans to go out with my sister.  She was ready to go, and I was delayed in getting ready.  Saying shed wait for me downstairs, I went to my room where I found her phone ringing (she had left it behind).  It was a woman named Gurda and upon explaining who I was, she said shed call back later.  

The scene transitioned somehow to being outdoors, lying down in the grass, and watching the clouds go by.  Someone said, Look! Do you see that? pointing to the sky.  I attempted to see what they were looking at, seeing only clouds and a small wisp of smoke (?) in the distance.

Immediately, I felt awake, knowing I was still in my bed, yet continuing to see the sky and clouds above!  From the center of the viewing area, I know watched as a 3D parade of various military items moved from left to right.  There were soldiers, then tanks, planes, even space shuttles moving very clearly across my viewing aperture.  

Still knowing I was in bed, I enjoyed this ability to do two things at once, even feeling my head turn to the right to watch as a parachutist landed, bounced back up, then landed again.  (In actuality, I do not believe I really turned my head, but it sure felt like I did!)  I was still able to hear those I was with ask what I was looking at, but knowing they could not see this and concerned that by answering Id lose the experience, chose to ignore their questions.

The opening faded, and I became fully awake and aware.  I have no idea why I saw military-related items in this viewing, but am glad to have had these rare experience of astral vision, flying, and 'helping hands' once again.

----------


## karen659

Here's the latest OOBE, as well as on my blog, http://www.karen659.blogspot.com/ 

Any insights anyone has are always appreciated!

9/01/08

I went to bed with the intention of using Inward Now! if I had the chance to get OOB.  I became aware of the floating feeling once again, and knew I could just roll out.  

Again it was so heavy, with the strong tugging and pulling back to body sensation while I tried to move across my living room from the couch I was sleeping on.  I remember getting just through the front door and deciding I was far enough away to just do the Inward Now! affirmation.

I was not disappointed in that I immediately felt the familiar backward black tunnel falling sensation, and enjoyed what felt like a long time of rapid backward movement.  I almost felt like you were on a completely dark rollercoaster, yet one with a very gentle, smooth ride.

When the movement stopped, I once again found myself getting OOB from the couch (actually a common happening anymore).  This time, however, as I stood, there was no heaviness or tugging, and I was surprised to find I had something there with me!  

With my go with it attitude, I saw that she was helping me to get dressed in something.  I could physically feel her hands on my arms and shoulders, helping me to pull on some sort of covering, having my hands and arms in first and open in the back.  (In hindsight, I can see that this is very similar to the sterile surgical gowns I dress in regularly at work in the hospital)

I felt as though I was being prepared for going someplace, and while getting dressed I remember asking her, How come I cant see anything? as it was total blackness.  I did not get an answer, but my vision opened up to allow me to see that I was still within my house, yet was still unable to see the female who was assisting me.

Once dressed, I knew I was to follow her through my dining room to the far right corner. (I do feel there was communication with her, but not with words, so there is no recall of them.)  Watching her disappear through the wall there, I also knew that I was going to do the same to follow her, which I did without a concern.

From this point on, I have only limited recall, but will give the few highlights I do remember.  On my recording, I can hear how distressed I am that I cannot remember all that I did, because I felt it was something so wonderful!

The first place I remember going was to the rooftop or building with an open area to the sky.  It was nighttime and I was there with Maryanne, a black woman who was deep in conversation with me.  I recall looking up to the night sky and seeing such beautiful star formations!  Nothing like I have ever seen before!  I remarked how beautiful they were, as instead of individual points of light, there were clusters of stars in various shapes all over the sky! I recall her saying, we call that one the Sphinx as she pointed to one, and I responded, yes, I can see why.  

I only recall how pretty the night sky was to look at there, and the fact that part of our conversation dealt with Maryanne telling me something about Africa and how she was comparing her roots there to this other life she had lived.  I have no further recall, but know it was a long, deep conversation I had with her.

My next recall is the one I felt most disappointed about NOT remembering the details.  I was with these two young boys, in a hospital-type (feeling) environment, and having a wonderful time interacting with them.  They were both about 5 years old, and I felt I was helping them in some way, taking care of them.  I picture them as sitting up on top of some area, and we were talking and moving about, but again, no details.  There was also this feeling of MY learning something there, yet that is all I am left with.

At one point, I heard a phone ringing in another room, and felt someone tell me you go ahead and answer the phone with the additional feeling that it was not an ordinary phone, so Id have to look for it.  I recall looking at shelving with knickknacks of some sort on it, wondering which of these items might be the ringing phone I was supposed to answer!  I had the feeling it might have been a doll I was supposed to find, but am not sure.

A woman comes up to me in this other room and is talking to me. She said to me, you know you can only be here a short time and she mentioned something about meeting my parents here.  I became slightly concerned because I knew both my parents are still alive, and thought perhaps this meant they were going to be in spirit for me to meet them.  I was assured this was not the case and recall being told I had to go backcouldnt be there that long and I said, yea, I know. with the understanding at the time that staying there any longer may cause me to lose even more memories!  

(In hindsight, however, perhaps I could not stay there any longer because shortly after I completely awoke and recorded this experience, my on call beeper went off for an emergency at the hospital where I work!)

After realizing I had to go, I immediately felt the same backward black tunnel falling sensation and found myself awake and fumbling with the recorder.  Unfortunately, in hindsight, I realize this was another false awakening because I was in a chair, at work, with coworkers around me asking me questions and handing me things to distract me!  

I am determined to get the experience recorded, trying to remember my key words I used to associate with the experience, and all the time getting interrupted by a coworker!  She was handing me a pocketbook-like item with a small blinking light on it, indicating I had a message waiting.  I felt, at the time, this was an intentional delay in my recording the experience so that I would forget many details!!

I slowly became completely aware of my real body on the couch, and attempted to record what few details I have here.  There was really a big loss of memory with this experience, and I am truly distressed to think how wonderful I felt during the time, yet cannot write it sufficiently here to share that emotion with everyone.

----------


## karen659

As always, just keeping up on my experiences and asking for any insight anyone may have as they read it.  Thanks so much!

9/04/08

My initial recall for this experience started with another false awakening in the sense that I knew I was on the couch and again heard my stepson come into the living room.  Having learned to just go with it and not wake myself up despite my feeling of already being fully awake, I listen as I hear him come over to the couch and start searching for something.  

Now I can see him standing next to the couch (as far as Im concerned, Im still pretending to be asleep, with my eyes closed, yet didnt think twice of being able to see him!) and he is physically touching the blankets (as I can feel his touch and tugging at the covers!) looking for something, appearing slightly upset.

At this point I am certain this is a false awakening as I know my stepson would NOT be doing this in real life! lol   Now I attempt to communicate and mentally ask him, what are you looking for?  Getting no response, I ask twice more and then watch as he actually dissipates before my eyes!

As he disappears, I get intense warm sensations (almost like burning) on my back/spine area and a feeling of fullness in my head.  This is something new, as it was not the same as the vibrations I have previously felt in other OOBEs.

The next recall I have I am up and out of body, zooming through my house, thinking and SEEING so clearly!  I move through the walls to the outdoors and am just reveling in the awesome feeling of lightness and freedom!  The clarity of my being at that time was phenomenal!

So now Im outside, flying and zooming, and so enjoying myself!  Without thinking that it was unusual, I was seeing my house and yard in a winter scene, with snow banks and snow covering most of the area (its summertime right now!)  I also see my house and surroundings not as they actually appear, but in a more elegant state, bigger and better in every sense.  (My feeling was that this IS my house, but my perception of it was to the degree as I always wished it could be  perfect in every way)

I remember even zooming through a snow bank to feel the change in texture, as I then flew around the back of the house toward my parents house down the road.  I can see their house as well, knowing it IS their house, yet again it is so much bigger and better than it actually is in real life! 

I recall thinking, aw, no lights are onbut then upon getting closer, could see lights on and people inside.  I thought hey, I might as well go inside and see what I can find, but then remembered, oh, wait, I wanted to go see if I could find G.S!

So, at that moment of realization, I changed flying direction and zoomed straight up into the dark sky, with the question, G.S. where are you? repeated over and over.  I remember the darkness enveloping me, and tried listening for any response. I also recall thinking, gee, I wish I had set up a signal word to focus on because that could have helped.

Realizing I was not getting anywhere, and hearing no reply, I became fully aware and recorded this experience.  However, in hindsight, upon my relaxing back into the mindstate necessary for more recall, did record something I barely remember recording!  (I guess I am getting pretty good at running the recorder even while my conscious mind is not completely back in physical!)

The snippet I recorded was the fact that I felt as if I was trying to get someone, who felt like they could not do something, to realize that they really could.  This someone felt like it was part of me, yet it also felt like someone else (?).  I do not have a clear recollection of what it was being attempted to do, but I knew I was trying to help.

I then wanted to try to once again get out and experience that wonderful sense of freedom and flying so I relaxed back into another attempt.  I became aware this time of voices talking, and can recall hearing specific conversations, but yet not really paying attention to what was being said.  One voice I recognized as my sister, which gave me the knowing that since she is not really here in my house, I must be nearly ready to get out again.

There were some floating sensations, but it was nothing like the previous exit, and I felt incomplete or awkward in some way.  Not being the most patient type of person when it comes to getting out (lol), I say oh well, let just try it! and remember taking my leg and swinging it up and over as if to roll out and off the couch.

It worked! But I found myself standing in the living room but with such heaviness and difficulty in moving!  My affirmation of to the door! was not working, and I knew I had to do something quickly or Id be back in body.  

I do not know how I thought of it, but what I did was to quickly visualize the easy time I just had previously and the sensations of freedom and lightness I felt in flying.  I could actually make myself feel those zooming movements, and the lightness of being able to fly in any position, feet up, head down, whatever.  Funny thing is I remember visualizing myself flying through autumn-colored leaves on trees (again wrong season!).  By recreating this sensation, I immediately found myself back outside my house and flying! 

So I am once again doing my aerial acrobatics through the trees near my house, noticing they are now barren of leaves (must be winter again! lol)  I distinctly recall going to one particular tree, tall yet skinny enough to put my hands around the truck/branch at the top) and shaking it!  I was so clear in my thinking, I could physically feel this tree, and was saying to myself, dont tell me this isnt real!! as if I had to convince someone!

So I try to head back to my parents house, thinking Id like to also go see G.S., but this is so much more fun!  Somehow, and without any recall of how/why, I found myself in soft loose dirt near an embankment that is close to my parents house (actually embankment is there in real life).  Someone was there with me, a male, and I was talking with him.

Once again, the heaviness returned, I felt grounded to the point where I could barely move. I remember crawling in the dirt, seeing the impressions of my feet as I tried to scale the embankment.  (I am feeling that this person I was with was more grounded in his vibrations, hence my need to feel it also to communicate).  I also remember thinking, I should be able to just say to the house and go but it also wasnt working.

He said something like, let me see what I have here with me for a vice (my impression was a cigarette or something), as he was interested in watching a movie with it (?).  Again, more was talked about, but I have no recall.

The heaviness persisted, and I found I even had dirt in my mouth, requiring me to spit it out a few times.  By the third spit, I realized that I was actually spitting in real life, which brought me to more awareness when I realized what I had done!  I tried desperately to get back in, but the physical sensation of spitting just woke me too much.

This experience was unique in the sense that my exits were so different!  Yet I was able to use the visualization of the extremely easy exit to help me get out again a second time (when I probably was not fully able to separate due to my impatience!  lol)  

Also, the unusual sensation I had on my back/head was just a bit alarming at first, however, I have learned to go with whatever is happening to continue on in the experience.  I am wondering if this new sensation had anything to do with the fact that that easy exit was with such clarity and lightness.  I was just an amazing sensation that I wish everyone could experience it!

----------


## karen659

9/13/08

As I am still very much interested in trying to 'connect' with someone within the astral realms, I once again went to bed with the intention of trying to find G.  Previously we had attempted a pre-arranged meeting at a visualized park we called "Paradise Park" a few nights ago that had some minor 'hits' in correlation, but in general, was not validating to any degree.

This time, I thought I'd try to 'connect' by traveling once again to his area, to see what I would find.  (His responses will be at the end of the OOBE description)

I remember becoming aware of all-over vibrations, not strong and earth-shaking, but as tingling, soft, gentle buzzing would be a better description.  I am fully alert now and ease into the sensations, willing them to become stronger as I know this is the beginning of an adventure!  lol  

During the buzzing sensations, however, I am also hearing the usual false awakening signal of someone in the house walking down the stairs and to the kitchen.  (I sense it was again my husband, as I am always concerned hell come down and try to convince me to return to bed  he doesnt really understand what I do on my traveling couch....)

***NOTE: Im thinking this may be a way my personal fears are manifested in order to try to get my conscious mind to fully wake or even shut down to not remember getting out  This is common, IMO, and something I feel I should share with those of you that are just learning this process.  

With beginning OBEs, your higher self is trying to protect your conscious mind from overloading it with information and happenings that it may not be able to process  IMO  so to learn to go with any fears that arise and not fully awaken or drop into sleep is important for your OBE development***

Now the buzzing is quite intense, yet still very comfortable, I sense my both my legs floating up.  Again, this is my cue that Im ready to roll!  I roll out very easily this time, with no heaviness or pulling sensations.   I am again SO clear in my thoughts and head for the front door.

It is dark, though, and I have the occasional exit blindness again. I affirm clarity now! twice as I float gently upward and begin moving in a very peaceful, calm manner.  I remember I want to go see G.! and there was a very short sensation of movement as my vision opened up.

I can see I am high above the earth, looking down at what appears to be flat land, crisscrossed with highways, and have the feeling it is nighttime, although there is plenty of light to see.  Moving closer to the earth, I can even see the cars on the highways and a flashing arrow warning light, as if there was construction moving the traffic to the right.  I sense it is an urban area, yet with expanses of land between the crisscrossed highways.  

I remember thinking that G. lives in a city, so this cant be where he is, and was directed to look further up and see a cluster of city lights ahead.  Instead of heading for the city lights, I moved down to an area that had a park-like feeling to it, and could see what I labeled a train trestle (for later recall).  It was an open iron structure, grid-like, either a bridge or open tunnel, with the distinctive black background and big yellow X on it  similar to what I would have seen on the back of a train engine.  (At least that was how I processed this structure).

I am not sure where I went, but it may have been into that trestle.  It became very dark, and I am aware I am in a superman type position with my hands out front because I was suddenly startled to find the powerful physical touch of strong male hands coming from behind and covering both my fists!!

I take a few thoughts to overcome my initial shocked response, again learning to go with anything that happens.  The hands remain over top of my own as we move gently along in darkness, and I sense information coming through, yet cannot recall specific details!  I DO know I asked him, are we still going to go see G? and got the resounding answer of YES!  

Upon hearing his answer, either I then got too excited and found myself waking, or there was more to this conversation that leads me to believe it was not time for this experience to be completed.  I am left with the feeling of contentment and anticipation knowing that I heard from him that I WILL be able to connect at some time!!

This first experience happened 4a  5a and I immediately tried to re-induce to go OOB again.  In lying there visualizing, I was so happy to have had this experience that I intended that if I did get out again, I would go inward now and try to help others if I could as a way of showing thanks and appreciation.  Meanwhile, in my visualizations I attempted to send keywords and images to G. in the event he would be able to receive them.  

(After awakening fully and getting up later at 8am, I realized that there was a very symbolic dream I had at this time that I did not even remember until arising! that is quite unusual for me! - The symbolism of the dream indicated that I was probably not prepared properly for the classwork I was scheduled to do)

I awoke after this at 7a and was disappointed to know that since I have to now be on call for work, I may not get another change to go OOB.  But, the Universe saw it important that I did get another chance!  

Relaxing back, I realized the soft buzzing sensations had returned!  Knowing time was short, I intently tried to increase their vibrations to the point where I could feel the floating sensation start.  Not wanting to wait for full separation, as soon as I felt any floating, I rolled off and out! (I am so impatient sometimes!  lol)

Due to my impatience, this time it was a bit harder to move, and I had to push myself to the door, even recalling that I had my toes pushing against the couch in order to stretch myself to the other side of the room!

It became easier to move once at the door and moved outside, only to find that upon moving through the door I could physically FEEL the change in texture!  The best I can describe it is as if it was a crackling, fuzzy sensation as my body moved through it.  There was a definite difference in this feeling as it was more intense than anything I remember previously.

I then tried to see if the same intense sensation would be felt as I exited the porch and side of house, which it was!  I could even feel the difference as I moved out into the sunshine!  (although there was no sun shining when I woke, so perhaps it could have been the light sensation I felt) 

I floated up high, seeing my house and yard clearly, and then thought let me feel the trees! that are there.  I reached out to the trees and felt the same change in texture as my arms and body passed through so easily!  I then think Id like to feel the earth, and immediately move down and feel my arms and torso sink deep into the earth, sensing that change so intensely!  I remember thinking this is so cool! I can feel so much more intensely in this OBE!

I float back up high, remembering I wanted to go inward now as a thanks for the previous OBE, yet also thinking Id really like to still find G.!  So I twist slightly attempting to spin, affirming inward now! and realize Im now in a more mountainous area, with open meadows, and that same floating peacefulness I experienced in the previous OBE.  

Thinking I may be too awake and still had to induce that black tunnel experience that I usually get with inward now, I visualize a free fall sensation.  I once again find myself in a blackness that opens to the quiet mountain meadow, lying there enjoying the peace and quiet.  

I gradually became more aware and tried to recall this OBE for recording.  I hold my recorder and see that it is not working properly, falling apart in my hands, then playing music, upside down and just in general fumbling with it to the point where I thought I was going to not be able to record anything! (another fear in a false awakening?)

Of course, upon fully awakening, I find only 15 minutes have passed and my recorder is not even in my hands!  I record what I recall and now feel this OBE was more for increasing my awareness of astral sensations and to perhaps give me some much needed peacefulness!
__________________

G.'s response: You made it to the area where I live.  :-)  I live in a small city/suburb that is surrounded by low hills with valleys.  I am impressed!  You should be elated!  Picked up on the train part.  Yes, I live near tracks! 

(Also, he mentioned the night before coming home from work with this experience: "Evidently several trains collided and shut down may arteries to the freeway.  Unfortunately, I was 1 hour waiting (stopped) before I found out what happened and could get on another route."  Might this have been the 'construction/warning' lights I saw??)

----------


## karen659

I have had a concern about my lack of dreams and OOBE travels over the past week or so, despite knowing that the increase in emotional and stressful situations I have encountered is most likely the cause.

With a stability of emotions and stress levels in the past two days, I once again find I am better able to detect subtle changes in my perception of events as they have happened.  I had asked many times for signs from the Universe that I have guidance and assistance, despite knowing they are always there.  

There is actually this little dialogue I have with my guides, in that I constantly joke about my neediness for these signs, reminding them I am the one in physical and they must remember how hard it is!  lol  True to form, they do grant my requests, and whether it is an unexpected sighting of my totem animal, the flashing of a light, or a sequence of numbers at key times, I always know they are with me and helping.

So, feeling more stable and secure emotionally, I wanted to experience OOBE travel once again, not setting a definite intention as I usually do, but generally requesting to just get out and if I can, meet someone, preferably a guide if I could.  As usual, my requests were granted!

I remember feeling the soft buzzing at one point, and getting excited to think I was going to get out.  I was disappointed when the buzzing disappeared, but then it returned stronger along with the floating sensation signal that told me I could start moving out!  

It was still harder than usual to separate, as I rolled over with my feet off the couch, I found I actually had to turn around to face the couch and pull myself out with a backward motion!  This was a unique exit maneuver for me, but I was determined to get out!  lol 

I headed for the side door, through the dining room, and remember not even being concerned about going around the table anymore in my determination to get outdoors.  I could easily feel the change in texture as I passed directly through the table and the door, finding myself outside with a sense of freedom once again!

I recall flying, enjoying the swoops and circles, up and down the trees, looking closely at a pine tree and sensing its texture.  I did not remember that I wanted to do inward now! because I was so enjoying myself.  

I do recall I did take the time to stop in front of a tree and see if I could understand how I am thinking!   This is difficult to explain, but I wanted to know if how I was thinking at that moment was any different than how I would think in real life!  My decision at that time was that my thinking process was exactly the same as it was when I was fully awake and still in control of my thoughts and actions.  

In hindsight, however, once I really woke I recorded the fact that the thinking process DID feel differently in a small way!  I really dont know if I can explain the different, but there was a softer, gentler feel to my thoughts while OOB, and a stronger more austere feeling to my waking conscious thoughts.  I am assuming it could be the difference between the happiness and bliss I feel when OOB as compared to the more physical thoughts that are tainted with human emotions.

I continued to fly around doing something, but also remember having some difficulty at one point in getting control of where I wanted to go.  I remember looking up to the tops of some trees, intending to go there, and finding that I was slow to respond.  It was getting harder and harder to control my actions, and with that realization, I awoke and recorded what I could recall.  There is more information here that I know I forgot but its gone

Settling back in, I became aware of what felt like a commercial interruption (at least thats what I recorded it as!)  A male figure was standing in the living room by the couch I was on and made an announcement.  He said something about having to talk to the management of the charity if you are not getting what you need out of it.whereupon I then heard the usual musical ending of all cartoons (that I recall from childhood) just prior to Porky Pig showing up saying, Thats all folks!  lol  I knew it was the end of this experience, and I woke fully and recorded it.

The next experience I believe was a bit of another false awakening in that I definitely thought I was fully awake, yet because of my frequent false awakening experiences, knew I had to just lie still and go with whatever was happening.

It started with a conversation I was having with my ex-husband, and could feel his sarcasm and anger because he felt I wasnt doing something I was supposed to.  I recall he had a swelling at the bottom of one leg, telling me he had a bad leg, and I told him, Well, at least you have insurance for now with the implication that he would not have it after we were separated.  (I believe this is just residual issues I have not completely worked out within myself with this person)

Next I recall being awake (at least I thought so!) on the couch, and realizing someone was there covering me up with another blanket.  I felt it had to be my current husband wondering why I had come to the couch, as I remember telling him it was because I like to do my dream traveling here.  I just went along with whatever was going on.  I felt pressure lie down beside me, more on top of me than next to me, and again, didnt want to move until I could be certain this was truly real (which it wasnt!)

I realized it was a false awakening when I distinctly heard a female voice, very clearly talking into my left ear!  The conversation went as follows:

My name is Karen.
I said, No, my name is Karen, what is your name?
My name is Karen, and you already have three of the four ???-star rings 
I asked, What do I need to do to get the fourth?
She answered, Nothing more than you are doing, the fourth will come.
I remember not know what to ask next, and was so astounded at the clarity and distinction of her voice, that I was concerned who she was.  
I asked, Are you of the Light? and she answered, I love the Light! and exuded such warmth and lovingness that I knew this was someone I could trust.
I asked, What is your story? What do you represent? and heard her answer, yet I have no recollection of what it was!!!  

After this experience, I tried to wake myself slowly as usual, tagging each part of the experience with a key word so it would enable a better recall.  It was so difficult this time to drag back the information to consciousness, and once again, had the false awakening of thinking I was recording my information and realizing that nothing was recorded once I was really fully awake!  I lose so much when this happens! This is just so frustrating sometimes!  lol

The last experience for the night was limited in its recall as well, but I will share what I remember.  I found myself above a room full of people who felt like coworkers but only in the sense that they were there to do the same work I was doing.  (There were not my real life coworkers as I didnt specifically know who the individuals were)  I knew I was above them, looking down, so I was not actually one of them in form, but the same as them in what they were there to do.

I wanted to get the attention of someone, and remember tapping the back of the head of one woman and was so surprised to see her react to my touch with a startled quick move and look back!  She had no idea what just happened, but I could see that my presence was able to be known that way!

Another older woman then came on scene, (one with short light blond hair and a warm smile) and was able to communicate with me (telepathically it felt).  I asked her if she could feel my tap behind her head, and she said, just a little.  I wondered how she was able to communicate with me when the others could not, yet did not question her lead when she took me around to the different rooms and people within this house.  I am not sure what I was doing, and have no recall as to the specifics of our conversation, yet knew I was being shown something of importance.

Unfortunately, these experience are not of the usual depth and breadth that I like to share, but still I feel have some elements of learning that I hope others can use.  I am just so happy to have had another OOB experience as a validation once again that this is something I shall continue to have that will help my personal development and insight as to the limitless information the Universe has to offer.  

Any insight or comments from anyone is always eagerly welcomed!

----------


## Stef_Stef7

Hello,

Your posts are very interesting. I'm not involved in OOBE but commited to more mundane LDs only.

There's something I would like to ask you. Most of my LD begins by getting out of my body. My favourite method is doing a WILD, going through mild SP (the vibrations and so on, SP were much stronger when I was in my teens), then I imagine moving a ghost limb and comes a moment when I think that if I try to stand up or get out of the bed my real body won't stand up and I won't wake up. Then I go out of my bedroom, look for a window and get out (often flying).
I've always assumed it was just a LD because there are differences between my real bedroom and the one I see in the dream. And although I've moved I still often stand up in my former bedroom of my former house, not the present one. What is beyond the window ranges from a fantastic scenery (I remember once that my window opened in a cliff looking over a huge rainforest, or an other time a field of clouds and rainbows) to the very courtyard behind the real window. But even in the latter case, the time of the day is not the right one (it's noon for instance and in reality it's night) and when I begin exploring my neighbourhood I quickly discover that the city that lies beyond, in spite of looking sometimes like a real city is not my city at all.

I'm tempted to think that what you describe as a OOBE is a mundane LD and that Astral Plane doesn't exist. It has been my stance till now. But because I don't want to die idiot if I'm wrong, I'd like to know what makes you think that what you live is not a LD. What is the difference between a LD like mine and a OOBE like yours ? How do you make the difference between the Astral Plane and the imaginary world created by the brain in LD state ?

I hope I haven't offended you expressing my scepticism. I'm really curious and respectful to other's views. English is not my mother tongue and sometimes my writing lacks the hue I would have put in French.

----------


## karen659

> Hello,
> 
> Your posts are very interesting. I'm not involved in OOBE but commited to more mundane LDs only.
> 
> There's something I would like to ask you. Most of my LD begins by getting out of my body. My favourite method is doing a WILD, going through mild SP (the vibrations and so on, SP were much stronger when I was in my teens), then I imagine moving a ghost limb and comes a moment when I think that if I try to stand up or get out of the bed my real body won't stand up and I won't wake up. Then I go out of my bedroom, look for a window and get out (often flying).
> I've always assumed it was just a LD because there are differences between my real bedroom and the one I see in the dream. And although I've moved I still often stand up in my former bedroom of my former house, not the present one. What is beyond the window ranges from a fantastic scenery (I remember once that my window opened in a cliff looking over a huge rainforest, or an other time a field of clouds and rainbows) to the very courtyard behind the real window. But even in the latter case, the time of the day is not the right one (it's noon for instance and in reality it's night) and when I begin exploring my neighbourhood I quickly discover that the city that lies beyond, in spite of looking sometimes like a real city is not my city at all.
> 
> I'm tempted to think that what you describe as a OOBE is a mundane LD and that Astral Plane doesn't exist. It has been my stance till now. But because I don't want to die idiot if I'm wrong, I'd like to know what makes you think that what you live is not a LD. What is the difference between a LD like mine and a OOBE like yours ? How do you make the difference between the Astral Plane and the imaginary world created by the brain in LD state ?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended you expressing my scepticism. I'm really curious and respectful to other's views. English is not my mother tongue and sometimes my writing lacks the hue I would have put in French.



First of all, thank you for posting!  My apologies for the delay in responding as I did not get notice I had a post to respond to!

Secondly, NO offense taken, as I believe everyone is entitled to their beliefs and opinions.  As for my opinion, you ARE having an OOB experience, not just a 'mundane LD'!!  You describe exactly what I am doing, and from MY perspective, it IS an OOBE - there is just no describing how different it feels from a LD. 

You have the floating limbs, the vibrations, the knowing you are out....yet you still call it a LD.  That is ok, and perhaps that is what works best for you.  The fact that the astral landscape looks different than in 'real life' is due to the fact that you have so many other mental factors playing into the experience.  Your thoughts/beliefs are making many changes in what you perceive in the astral environment, which will alter its appearance from 'reality'.

There is no easy answer for what constitutes a LD vs an OOBE.  Its just a knowing you have, the clear thinking and control that you have, and the conscious ability to see that your thoughts are 'things' with your interactions with those you meet and things you do.

I have to thank my friend Kiauma for these words in describing the difference from HIS perspective:  "The difference between a regular or lucid dream and an OBE come up regularly.  The real difference, I think, is an energetic difference.

I agree, the LD and OBE are very similar, I believe, in that very
similar mechanisms are engaged in the mind.   By definition, an OBE is
having a perspective/experience that is 'Out Of Body, but to me it's
not so much an activity or perspective difference as a difference of
consciousness.

To me, the more intense consciousness experienced is the mark of a true OBE.  This is caused by the energy behind the experience - the 'opening up' of the 'out of body' consciousness, literally experienced as an unusual intensity of consciousness.  It takes a large amount of awareness/energy to do this - a sensation which cannot be missed once it has been experienced."

I agree that this energetic difference is unmistakable, and it is perhaps because you have been able to do this regularly (as most others do with just dreaming) that you 'label' it as just a 'mundane LD', when in fact, it is not!

I DO appreciate you post and hope this helps in some way.  Please continue to keep an open mind as to everything you experience (and question all concerns) as I feel it will help you continue to learn and grow within this spiritual realm!

Thanks again for the post,
Karen

----------


## karen659

10/02/08

My experiences last night were unusual in many ways, mostly in the sense that I was not as in control as I usually like to be.  The sequences I will relate are rather disjointed and may have some personal symbolism hidden within them, but I still feel may be beneficial for posting here as I think everyone should know that all my experiences are not always organized and controlled, and may have hidden lessons within them despite their confusion.  By sharing them I am hoping that someone has some insight as to what this mixed up mess means!!  lol

I became aware of my usual signal of ‘floating body parts’ and was excited to think I was ready to get OOB.  Rolling out, I realized I was not on the couch (as I really was) but getting out of a bed, one that was in an unfamiliar room.  

I was amazed at the ease of separation and the clarity of my thinking!  It was just as if I decided to get up and go – no obvious difference in sensations or thought processes, yet I knew I was OOB. I recall pausing at the end of the bed, wondering if I should look back to the bed to see my 'self', but thought twice of it since I knew I may return to body if I did! 

I moved out the bedroom and into a hallway, again one that was not familiar.  As I wondered where I was, I felt a ‘dissolving’ sensation, which is my indication that I was too awake to sustain this OOBE. 

My concern was realized when I woke completely, and then had much difficulty in returning to the proper mind-state for the next hour or so.  This is the longest attempt I have ever had to try to get back to that focused state.  This ‘being awake’ worry may have played a part in the next sequence of events.  I found myself very much aware of ‘still’ being awake, yet in hindsight, had actually had moved within a lucid dream and yet was not able to take control as I usually do.

Thinking I am having trouble falling asleep, I decided I would go outdoors to see if some fresh air would help. (Why I didn’t realize I was really asleep and dreaming, I don’t know…there was enough unusual ‘signals’ in the next sequence of events that should have triggered my awareness!)

I moved out of the house, yet it was not my house, it was a ‘grandfather’s’ house, yet I do not know whose grandfather.  As I exited, I was next to the garage and remarked to myself that I was going to have to clean up all the clutter piled around and it was going to take some time (it seems the clutter was unused building materials, including a long thin light bulb I moved).  I also remembered thinking that the ‘grandfather’ that lived here was not going to be able to keep up with the lawn mowing and upkeep of the house, that maybe I should get someone (my son?) to offer to help.

I knew there was a bench in the yard just outside the house and I headed over to it, hoping I’d be able to rest there and travel OOB from that location.  It was a plastic type bench, long enough to rest on, and I also remember being glad I was wearing a winter coat with hood, so that the hood would be able to be used as my pillow.

The bench was covered with fine sand, and I had to brush off the sand to prevent getting the coat dirty, knowing that it was put there by the little girl who played in the nearby sandbox earlier.  After lying down, I got comfortable and began to relax, hoping to sleep and travel.  

However, I was not alone.  My husband showed up and was trying to ‘annoy’ me by piling things on top of me!  Trying to distract him, I mentioned that he should look at the unusual cloud formations above us.  Something about the clouds gave me the signal that I was indeed able to get OOB at that time!  I remember rolling off the bench and then feeling the tugging and pulling of yet another difficult separation.  

Knowing I had to move away from the bench, I headed straight for the center of the large yard, not really knowing where to go!  Standing in the yard, I decided to fly straight up and zoomed into the now starry night!  I remember floating among the stars and enjoying their beauty, then yet again after only a few moments of OOB, found myself (supposedly) wide awake back on the bench!  

This is where things get confusing.  There are these events that happen, that I can ‘see’, and interactions with many different people who come up to the bench.  What I ‘see’ (while I'm on the bench) is black smoke rising from a city, and then am able to make out the Empire State building in the distance!  My mom is standing there by me on the bench, and I remember holding a pair of glasses with the right side lens cracked and jagged.  She tells me she’ll take care of getting them fixed, but I said “no, I’m due for an eye exam anyway so I will.”  She also tells me she called someone about the black smoke and reassured me that it would not be a concern for us, as it had something to do with two female pharmacists in the city who were disgruntled and set off a bomb (blew themselves up??)

Thinking I had to start recording these events I was seeing, I fumbled with my recorder, only to find it once again in pieces!  I just couldn’t get it back together quick enough and I remember it humming and buzzing even though it was disconnected!  Then a radio came on (built into recorder, I guess) and I hear “WABC” and then a different radio station in another language coming through the recorder!  A coworker shows up next to the bench now and she starts singing(?)/talking in this other language along with the radio – and I’m surprised she can understand what is being said!

I do finally wake ‘for real’ and realize there is no recorder in my hand, and I try desperately to remember all these details in some semblance of order!  The whole time I’m on this bench worrying that I really wanted to get OOB and travel and yet had to deal with all these distractions/people that wouldn’t allow me to focus properly. 

My thought process was that I’m still wide awake (as I was previously) when in actuality I was already within a lucid dream and capable of getting out, but felt much too ‘grounded’ in my thinking to be consciously in control of the dream elements.  I do know I was able to twice get OOB, but only briefly, each time unwillingly returning, yet not fully awake.  

I am just not sure what happened in this mixed up experience but I thought I still should share it to see what other may have for any insight!

----------


## karen659

I just thought I'd add a quick addendum here relating to this unusual experience.  It seems after talking with GS (the one I had previously tried connecting with a recent OOBE), it was HIS desire to know if one could actually have an OOBE from WITHIN a LD!!!  Additionally, he wanted to know if 'astral vision' was also accessible from within a LD!  These were questions he sought more information on...and it seems I helped him find the answer!

I believe that due to his desire and our talks, I was able to experience this to show it IS possible!  It's not exactly my usual format for OOBE's, but he feels strongly that this experience DID answer his question!   :smiley: 

At least it makes me feel a bit better for having such an unusual inside out experience!

----------


## karen659

10/5/08

I am going to share with you this experience, but please know that its probably the most personal post Ill ever put up.  There was an INTENSE part of this experience, but it was wrapped in such unusual circumstances that I am not sure what to think of it but do feel it may be important to share because of its unusual intensity.  

It begins with an awareness of a strong feeling that I am now a MALE energy in this 'therapists' office, and I see a female knocking at the entrance door asking for this therapist by name.  I knew this therapist was one who counseled 'stars' so I said to her, "Wow you must be a star!" (She was my age, dark hair, actually very similar in appearance to myself! Me?)  I invite her in to wait and we spend a long time talking (but have no specific recall of what!)  

At one point we are both sitting on a piano(?) stool, and I say something about anticipating that in 90 minutes before 'kids come home' (?) (and I even remember looking at a clock), I plan on being done with what we planned to do.  She said something about "it's been a long while, and you may not perform as well as you feel you should", and I said "I don't intend to disappoint", then began melding or curling up into each other into absolutely exquisite sensations of pure bliss and contentment.  I just can't put words to describe the sensation as it was NOT like physical sex, but a more mental/emotional 'melting' into a culmination of pure bliss and joy!     (OK, here is where I'm really thankful that I cannot see anyones reaction!!  lol)  

I began to slowly awaken immediately thereafter with such a warm, loving, complete feeling....yet the intensity and depth of these feelings just could not be sustained upon pulling back to full awareness!  I can't describe the difference, but there was so much more 'completeness'(?) to my emotions/feelings yet I could not bring that same intensity of feelings back to conscious waking.

I record that experience and then find myself unable to return to sleep for a while trying to figure out why I cant feel those emotions in this waking state.  

Eventually, I become aware of being in a barber-type chair, and feeling the spinning sensation as the chair rotated.  I was able to take this spinning sensation and consciously push it faster, knowing it would allow me to get OOB, which it does!  I am aware once again of 'floating body parts', with my legs moving up, down, all over in the most unusual positions!

I find myself now standing in another hallway, one I have been to before, yet not known where it is.  I walk down the hallway to where it opens at the end into rooms on my left and right.  I take time to verify I am OOB by looking at my hands and seeing them melt away - a signal that tells me I am definitely OOB.  Somehow there is the color blue associated with these rooms, but yet I do not recall why/how.  

Remembering I wanted to do 'Inward now!' I attempted to spin and go within but without any success!  I tried a second time, and again without any results.   Suddenly I'm aware of strong (male energy) arms that are coming from behind me and wrapping around my arms and holding my hands.  I am SO enjoying this warm embrace and loving energy, I hold tight to his hands and don't want to let go!  I show myself this is all 'real' by taking his hands and clapping them in a rhythm, then squeezing his fingers and then thumbs, just to experience the fact that they really are there!

Again, I know there was more interaction with this 'person', but the memories did not find its way back to full consciousness.  This warm, loving embrace remained with me even as I became more aware when my CD player decided it would suddenly turn on by itself (!) and play the meditative music I had listened to prior to sleep!  I KNOW I turned off the CD player earlier that night, but somehow it was on once again and now I am able to be nearly awake (out of the OOBE mindstate) and STILL able to feel the warm embrace of those 'otherwordly' arms holding me!  I remained quietly enjoying this embrace for as long as I dared before I had to pull myself to full wakefulness to record the events I could still remember!

Once again, it felt as though I was pulled from this OBE mind state of bliss and contentment, but this time WHILE I am consciously was aware of the music playing that should not have been!  It felt as if I was in both worlds at once

So, you can see why I hesitate to post this, however, I'm hoping I've written it well enough to have everyone understand the depth and strength of emotions.  Could this have been another meeting/melding of my Higher Self? Was this just their way of letting me know that they are with me and are sending me love and guidance?  Am I perhaps connecting on a 'higher level' these days and that is why I can't remember much?  Was it a learning process to show me that I am not able to relate ALL my experiences accurately?

Still, they should know that I need to share what I am experiencing, so I hope I will be able to improve my recall of my OOBE experiences just a bit more in the future!

Open to any insight and suggestions.thanks!

----------


## karen659

10.12.08

I became aware within a dream that I was once again driving, having arrived at a crossroads that had some sort of anomaly in it (unusual road sign?), and had that slight hesitation of doubt as to whether I am really driving, which allowed me to become aware of my dream state.   

I did not take the time to look at my hands (my usual way of determining readiness), but just jumped backward quickly without a care as to whether I was really driving or not!  I remember even thinking, Well, I certainly hope Im not really driving!, but yet my subconscious knows that if I have to have even a shred of doubt, then its my signal to exit!

I then rolled off the couch, feeling the usual pulling and tugging, and used the affirmation to the door! with ease.  Again I was in total darkness, blind, yet still aware of where I had to go.  As I moved through the front door, I remembered I wanted to go to my Higher Self, to seek guidance and support from the one place that I know I will get the best answers from.

I paused on the front porch, briefly thinking Id like to go see G.S., but more importantly wanted to see where my Higher Self would take me.  

I did a small jump, affirmed to my Higher Self and started floating upward, moving quickly backward through blackness.  What is interesting here is that I ended up back inside the house, once again floating gently above my sleeping body, fully aware I am still out of body.

This time, however, there was a big difference in feeling, in that I merely had to step out to move away.  The clarity of this experience was in stark contrast to my first exit!  I was fully conscious, with perfect vision, and feeling so much more in control and clear in all aspects!  This exit felt to be on a much higher level or vibration.

I moved again to the front door and out, clearing seeing my yard and beautiful night sky, and once again started floating up gently and peacefully.  I vaguely remember seeing the scenery change into something I know is not here in real life.

It is at this point I would have to say for the first time ever, I must have clicked out in a sense.  I have absolutely no memories (not even vague knowings/feelings of activities like I usually have) from the scenery change to the next recall.  

The next recall was one of profound peace, joy, and contentednessdrifting gently, listening to the most beautiful music!  The music was most interesting in that it wasnt just musical notes I heard, but actual feelings, emotions, and even messages I was receiving while listening to it!

I also knew that I was going back to body, making a peaceful, leisurely return, and then thought Id like to get in just a few aerial acrobatics before returning!!  I remember doing two forward rolls, enjoying the sensations, and noticing that someone is just off to my left as he (male feeling) lightly touched my left hand to tell me he was there.

Thoroughly enjoying myself, I mentally had a conversation with this person, and the only memory of our discussion was just before re-entry when I lightheartedly bargained with him, well, Ill go back because I have to record this experience, but only on the condition that I will definitely get out again!  lol  

I had the most gentle return to body I have ever had, lightly settling in, becoming slowly aware of loud rushing sounds that usually precedes my OBEs, most prominently heard in the center of my forehead.  It was unusual for me to hear this upon return.

There were other dreams I had after this, but I did not record them.  I have no excuse for why not, except to say that I felt (at the time) there was nothing that needed to be recorded!  That again is most unusual, as I do try to record everything knowing that I may not be of enough conscious mind at the time to make that decision to record or not!

Thanks for any feedback,
Karen

----------


## karen659

78) Finally! Revealing my Guide!

This was an unplanned and unexpected surprise, as I had no direct intention or focus on trying to have an OBE last night!  So it is even better (to me) that it was totally spontaneous!

I remember lying in bed (not my usual traveling couch!), feeling like Im awake, but very relaxed, wondering if it is near time to get up.  I realize that it feels like my legs are floating, and in a position that just couldnt be possible (up off to the right somewhere!)

I think initially, it cant be my usual signal for OBE because Im so awake, yet still, it FELT just like it was! So, not wanting to take any chance (thats one thing I have learned with this OBE process!), I tell myself Ill just roll out and see what happens!!

An interesting (and unexpected) twist to my roll out is that I now feel like Im oozing out, and sliding very gently off the side of the bed and hanging.  I even remember thinking, wow, if Im really physically doing this, then my husband (who is sleeping next to me) is certainly going to think Im strange hanging off the side of the bed in this position!  It almost felt as though I was actually peeling myself out of body!!

So Im standing by the bed, and have the absolute best clarity of thinking and vision that I have ever had!  It was so clear that I thought I was actually physically out of bed!  I moved to the door, and was SO surprised to get my validation that I am indeed out of body when my hand and arm go easily through the bedroom porch door!

Thrilled to be out unexpectedly again, and with such clarity of feeling and vision, I take off flying over the yard.  I recall seeing everything just as it is for real, and am just ecstatic that I do my usual aerial acrobatics for fun!

Once again, as with my last experience, I feel someones hand on mine.  This time, however, I have the clarity of mind to say, I want to see who you are!!

We continue on together, and I recall walking along with him in a garden-type area, conversing.  He was next to me, but not visible to me, and I dont remember all we talked about.   But I do know at one point I told him I need to see him and learn his name!

There was such a light-hearted fun feeling with him, as there always is when Im with my guide in past experiences.  He knew I wanted to see him, so he had some fun with me in showing first just an glowing outline of him, and I said laughingly, no fair, show me more!

I watched intently as he faded in to full form  a young male with medium length straight dark hair, average height, white shirt, dark pants  and a very familiar warm smile!!  I remember him from other experiences, having glimpses of him, yet never being sure who he was.  

He lightheartedly tells me hes the one who plays with my feet to try to get me to go out of body! There has been many times I have felt hands on my feet at various points of exiting (see my blog), and now I know who my helper is!

We walk toward an elevator and now I dont even think to ask him his name!!  However, he knew I wanted it and had this next encounter arranged so that he would not have to directly tell me his name (as again, I believe I requested this prior to incarnating this life).

As we near the elevator, I am surprised to see a male co-worker (actual nurse, still alive) walk toward the same elevator we are going to.  My guide says to him, Hi T.T., ICU (in the same intonation manner that T.T. uses in real life here to answer the phone every day at work!).  

T.T. answers him, as we all get into the elevator, Hi Richard! and I exclaim excitedly to my guide, Its Richard! Your name is Richard!  Do you know how long Ive tried to find that out? (which of course he knows!  lol)  

He starts talking to me, as the elevator starts to move, about being with me back when and Im having a hard time focusing as I feel Im waking.  I was left with the impression that he has been with me many lifetimes and will continue to be with me in the future.

I woke with such contentedness and joy, mentally thanking Richard for this revelation, and then surprised to hear his Youre welcome, Karen! within my mind while Im lying there fully awake!

----------


## karen659

I would just like to add here that I would welcome any questions or comments anyone has regarding my experiences.  You can post here or contact me via email ([email protected]) as others have done. 

I am still 'flying high' from the last OBE and so enjoy sharing what I have done, whether here or on my blog, so that they also can learn to do what I have learned as well!

I believe OOB traveling is something ALL of us can be capable of - with enough determination, intention, and belief, the possibilities are endless with what we can discover!

Thanks for reading my posts,
Karen

----------


## karen659

10.25-26.08  Awakened  12:30a   Spontaneous OBE - Impulsiveness Learning

I was once again surprised to discover I was able to spontaneously enter into an OBE state from the dream state without having to do a lot of preparation prior to sleep.  I remember falling to sleep thinking about a recent statement I read that told me its a given fact (Universal Law) that anytime you go deeply within and ask for help, it MUST be given.  

Despite knowing this previously, somehow this statement resonated even more deeply this time and I felt very comforted to know that help is never far away.  I mentally requested this help, to let me understand better what I am to learn and to give me guidance and direction.

I also was thinking upon falling asleep about a recent email I had with another individual who is learning OBE about the use of a falling visualization to induce.  Both of these thought patterns I feel played a role in my being able to awaken within this dream to get OOB even though I had not set intention of traveling that night.

I remember I was dreaming of skydiving and generating that falling sensation and how it must feel to freefall.  (I have never skydived in real life, however, I was just asked recently by my daughter if Id consider it sometime with her, and after only a short pause, said, Yes!  :smiley:   the date is still to be determined)

My first recollection was of lying in bed, but different than the one I was in.  However, I was aware of movement sensations within my body, and having learned you never just dismiss any chance to get OOB, I decided Id just roll out and see what happens!

I found myself OOB, standing next to the bed, and having the strongest pulling sensation ever tugging at me to get back in body!   I was adamant that I was not going back yet, and remember pulling and pulling without a lot of success.  I remembered, to the door! which didnt work (maybe because I did not see a door!) and nearly fell back into body.  I looked back to the bed, saw the vague outline of me sleeping and then paused a moment to try to think of what to do next.  

I then tried, to the outside! and amazingly I was immediately transported to another location.  This OBE start up was different in that I was not in my usual real life room, yet still knew I was out and able to go places just by affirming my intent.

I found myself in a small house-like building with many rooms, with at least two other male individuals.  Again, many memories are lost with the transition back to waking consciousness, however, I was able to request help in retaining some information and this is what I was able to record.

I was enjoying myself in this house, going from room to room, doing something that was helping me to learn to move about in this realm.  I remember seeing walls and doors, and enjoying the fact that I could just move through them without a concern.  What exactly I was doing in each room, however, is lost to recall.

I knew there was a younger male in the house with me, who may have been the one who brought me here, but there was no interaction with him.  I was more interested in the older male, who gave the feeling of being in charge.  He was busy working within each room as well, yet I was doggedly following after him, asking question after question in order to better understand whatever I was learning.  I was not bothered at all that he would continue to work as we talked, as that is exactly how I do thingsmulti-tasking!

As we entered one room, I looked outside the window and saw a beautiful pure white crystalline ocean of some kind, one that had small scale-like pure white crystals moving gently and regularly (like an ocean surf would) next to the house.

I immediately wanted to go out to see this firsthand, and without thinking twice, popped through the side of the house nearest that window and going out.  I was surprised to find it was so cold! I remember standing there with my feet in the crystals feeling the cold, watching the waves of crystal surround me.  I walked a short distance in the white crystals, to the other end of the house, and knew to just pop back inside the house through another wall.  

I found myself in another room, one with an older storage type feeling, and thought, yup, this is the right room for this end of the house so I knew I was where I was back where I was supposed to be.

It was after that crystal ocean experience that I remember walking up to the older male and specifically asking, I know I have learned you can travel anywhere just by thought, but why cant I go visit my mother?  The question in general felt it had more to do with visiting any other people who are still in physical while I was OOB.

His response was felt more than heard, so this is the idea of our discussion.  He said that I had not learned the control that is necessary yet, as I was still a bit headstrong in my actions while OOB.  I did not take the time to see the connections that are being given to me, yet I remember saying (in my defense) that at least I DID make the connection even though it wasnt the way he was trying to get me to do it.  I knew I was smiling as I know I DO do that!

He gave two examples of connections/associations he had been trying to send me, and this is difficult to write as it really doesnt make sense once awake (but it made perfect sense at that time!)  He showed me the lead crystals beads hanging on a lamp, and then the same lead crystals in another part of the room.  I was supposed to make the connection between these two to learn something; however, I did it my own way and made the connection/association via a different means.  I have absolutely no recall as to what the other example was, but it made perfect sense at that time.

I believe he was trying to point out that I do not take the time that is necessary to learn the small steps, always wanting to go explore and take off on my own.  (Yes, I am guilty of this, I know!  see my first OOB in my blog (#1) when I just took off without waiting for my helpers! In hindsight, I also believe the exit through the house to the crystal ocean was another example of my impatience and curiosity!)

I followed him into another room as he worked and this room felt more like his private room.  I recall thinking maybe I shouldnt be here, as I noticed another female standing by the door with a Bluetooth type headset on her ear, talking.  There was no interaction with her, but I thought I might be intruding on some privacy issue. 

However, I immediately knew that there is no privacy in this realm and that all thoughts and actions are capable of being seen by all others  (this may have been a new learning for me)  so I was no longer concerned about being there.  Similarly, I realize the presence of walls and doors in the astral are there but are not used for the same privacy and blocking, as anyone can just go through them with ease.

Nothing in our discussion was felt to be neither critical nor blameworthy.  It was felt to be a learning process and I understood and accepted all that I was being told without a concern. He began speaking again showing me more information when I felt that sharp transition to waking consciousness.

I know once I feel that transition I will be awake, so I always try to remain within that altered consciousness as long as I can to tag my experiences with single words for recall upon waking.  I remember frantically realizing I had NO words to tag with, and mentally requested help to please let me remember something!  Words then came to me and I was able to remember this much for recording, however, there was SO much more that was lost!

Generally speaking though, this experience has shown me that perhaps I need to take more time to slowly learn the proper processes before trying to go do things on my own in the astral.  I am not sure exactly how this relates to my physical life, except perhaps to tell me that I need to slow down and take more time to focus on my own needs so that I may be more aware of the connections and associations being presented to me.

----------


## karen659

Another short OBE, and one that is not as 'in depth', but still I thought I'd share!

3:15am 10/28/08

With the last two experiences being totally spontaneous (which means without moving to the couch and mentally preparing myself with affirmations and visualizations), I thought Id try once again, upon going to sleep, to mentally request help and guidance from those who are at or above my level of development and if it was possible to experience another spontaneous OBE.  Somehow the knowing that help is there for the asking is more deeply ingrained within my subconscious, so I felt it was something I needed to try to validate this new understanding.  I was surprised and thrilled to awaken from another spontaneous OBE a short while later!!  

My first recall was lying in bed, with my husband intently watching me as he knew I was attempting to get into the proper mind frame for OBE travelling.  (In real life, he was sleeping next to me, as I apparently was).  I could hear him say to someone, watch, shes going out! as if he was concerned that I was going into this trance.  I was fully aware of his concern, yet knew I wanted to do this so continued on.  I was reading words as they scrolled on a monitor next to my bed that placed me in this trance, and was able feel the movement into this altered state as I read.

At some point, I just knew I was ready to get out.  I dont have any recollection as to what the signal was, but remember once again thinking that if I even have the smallest thought that I was ready I should go with it!  So instead of rolling out, it felt like I just walked out this time and headed for the porch door.

Once I moved through the door to the porch I knew I was out for certain.  Standing outside, I could feel the rain, and remembered it was pouring when I feel asleep (which it was in real life).

However, despite being a distance away, I still felt the very strong tugging, pulling me back to body.  Not wanting to let it pull me back, I just tumbled over the railing to the ground, feeling the rail as I passed through.

On the ground I realize Im blind, in pure blackness, and as I move, I know I am passing through things as I can feel the texture changes.  In an attempt to clear up my vision, I remember affirming, clarity now! twice, yet with no results!  

Not being sure where I was, I figured Id just shoot straight up like a rocket to the far reaches of the solar system, wanting to see the Earth from outer space once again.

As I moved upward, the movement vibration changed, and it became the familiar black tunnel as I have previously experienced.  

At some point, I could see the Earth in all its blue and white beauty, and realized I was still moving away, backwards!  The Earth became smaller and smaller, and at the point where it became the size of a beach ball (thats what my thoughts were  its a beach ball!), I heard the words, It is whatever you think it is.  At that point, I knew it was a beach ball, so I playfully batted it away as if a toy!
There is some loss of recall here, because the next memory I recorded is the ending that is just a bit confusing to write about as I dont fully remember its meaning, which I know I had at the time.

I saw a series of pictures, and knew these were my saved pictures that I could blend into.  You move into what you save, and these pictures were the ones I saved.  Looking at one picture of my family in younger years (brothers, sister, mom, dad on a bench), I said that I didnt really remember taking that exact picture, but yet it was one I choose to transition into.  It seems everyone has their own set of saved pictures that you are able to go into.

I am writing here exactly what I recorded because I really dont have the ability to make too much sense of it at this time.  It is my hope that someone has some insight as to what it all means, and can share their thoughts!

----------


## roland3tr

Hi Karen659, I've read your expriences but I'm really interested in yours' beginings. Because I'm really confused  :smiley:  I've become very interested in WILDing after I joined here. So far I've managed to do 8 in 16days. Here is the interesting part; all of my WILDs started just like you OOBEs. I woke up, stay up 5-10 minutes, went back to bed, waited for the SP and floating sensation, then seperated from my body. They were very hard though. I felt so heavy and unbalanced. When I got my balance I continued the exprience. All of my expriences started at my room. First I am always like blind. I find my way through touching. Then my vision becomes clear. All of my WILDs started exactly like yours, including one that I saw my body lying in bed. I usually fly out of my window after my vision becomes clear. My question is, am I having OOBEs ?

----------


## karen659

> Hi Karen659, I've read your expriences but I'm really interested in yours' beginings. Because I'm really confused  I've become very interested in WILDing after I joined here. So far I've managed to do 8 in 16days. Here is the interesting part; all of my WILDs started just like you OOBEs. I woke up, stay up 5-10 minutes, went back to bed, waited for the SP and floating sensation, then seperated from my body. They were very hard though. I felt so heavy and unbalanced. When I got my balance I continued the exprience. All of my expriences started at my room. First I am always like blind. I find my way through touching. Then my vision becomes clear. All of my WILDs started exactly like yours, including one that I saw my body lying in bed. I usually fly out of my window after my vision becomes clear. My question is, am I having OOBEs ?



You are the best one to answer that, but based on what you are saying here, MY impression is YES!! of course you are!  ::goodjob::  

It really depends on how you FEEL once out, are you thinking clearly and fully aware, just as you are now?  To me, there is just no denying that I am 'out'...

Your WILDs are SO similar to my first exits - now use the affirmations and see what happens (clarity now! to the door! to the outside! etc).  I'm not sure why we have to be so 'blind' at first, but its most common.  Sometimes I have full clarity immediately, sometimes not...  I think it could be that we are initially still trying to use our 'physical eyes' to see, and they are not working, and once we 'open' to our other 'senses' we can see....just my thoughts...

Keep me posted how you are doing!  Post here or email me ([email protected]) if you wish.  

Congratulations fellow OBEr!  :bravo:

Karen

----------


## roland3tr

> You are the best one to answer that, but based on what you are saying here, MY impression is YES!! of course you are!  
> 
> It really depends on how you FEEL once out, are you thinking clearly and fully aware, just as you are now?  To me, there is just no denying that I am 'out'...
> 
> Your WILDs are SO similar to my first exits - now use the affirmations and see what happens (clarity now! to the door! to the outside! etc).  I'm not sure why we have to be so 'blind' at first, but its most common.  Sometimes I have full clarity immediately, sometimes not...  I think it could be that we are initially still trying to use our 'physical eyes' to see, and they are not working, and once we 'open' to our other 'senses' we can see....just my thoughts...
> 
> Keep me posted how you are doing!  Post here or email me ([email protected]) if you wish.  
> 
> Congratulations fellow OBEr!  :bravo:
> ...



Thank you  ::D:  Well yeah, I'm thinking clearly and fully aware. I also use "clarity now!" a lot since the vision looks crappy. When I try WILDing I always put on a sleepmask so it is easy to understand if I really manage to do something. But things I saw were so vivid and alive I could hardly believe what I saw. Also my other senses hightens. I'm really convinced that they were OOBEs thanks to you  :smiley:  I'll definitely try more and observe. Thank you again  ::thumbup::

----------


## Lan

Hey Karren.

I must say that your experiences are very interesting. Keep them coming. I'm still trying to get to my first OBE. The hardest part for me is to get to a point where my body is relaxed enough without falling to sleep in the process.  :tongue2: 

Did you ever wrote a somewhat detailed guide for your OBE technique?

----------


## roland3tr

Quick update; I haven't had time or opportunity to try these days but 2 days ago something exciting happaned. I woke up early, decided to sleep again. I was lying on my side. Suddenly I opened my eyes. I was pretty sure that I opened my real eyes. I was looking directly at my ceiling which I thought was not possible because I didn't even move. Then I understood the situation. But it was really far more different from my other OOBEs (it they were) because my vision was as vivid as in reality. I got really excited because I was seeing my actual room with perfect vision. As a result of my excitement I couldn't even continue. That was a really extraordinary exprience. I hope it'l happen something like that soon  ::D:

----------


## karen659

> Hey Karren.
> 
> I must say that your experiences are very interesting. Keep them coming. I'm still trying to get to my first OBE. The hardest part for me is to get to a point where my body is relaxed enough without falling to sleep in the process. 
> 
> Did you ever wrote a somewhat detailed guide for your OBE technique?



Hi Lan and thanks for writing.  I do intend to keep posting them as soon as I can after they occur - the first OBE is always the hardest, but it takes only one to 'know' the feelings/sensations that occur with it so that you are more aware the next time it happens.

In my blog I know I've mentioned my techniques, and looking quickly found these two posts:  
http://karen659.blogspot.com/2007/12...on-method.html
http://karen659.blogspot.com/2008/01...technique.html

Its a start, but also I recommend you read William Buhlman's books as he gives detailed instructions, many of which I used and continue to use today!

Let me know if this helps...
Thanks!
Karen

----------


## karen659

> Quick update; I haven't had time or opportunity to try these days but 2 days ago something exciting happaned. I woke up early, decided to sleep again. I was lying on my side. Suddenly I opened my eyes. I was pretty sure that I opened my real eyes. I was looking directly at my ceiling which I thought was not possible because I didn't even move. Then I understood the situation. But it was really far more different from my other OOBEs (it they were) because my vision was as vivid as in reality. I got really excited because I was seeing my actual room with perfect vision. As a result of my excitement I couldn't even continue. That was a really extraordinary exprience. I hope it'l happen something like that soon



Roland, this is exactly what happens when I call it 'astral vision'.  It's 'seeing' through your eyelids, so to speak, as you are really using your astral body to 'see'.  You know you are not 'out of body' as you are aware of lying in bed, but yet, you also know your physical eyes are closed!  There are a few posts in my blog about it....

and Yes! you have every right to be excited as you are doing so well!  However, remember, controlling that emotional response is also key to continuing with any experience, and that can be almost as difficult!  lol

Congratulations, these are the 'baby steps' we must all go through to understand how it feels to be in this other form - be sure you are journaling all your experiences somewhere!  You'll see how you are progressing that way and it'll give you even more incentive and intention....

Thanks for posting, and keep me informed!!
Karen

----------


## karen659

11/03/08 
I moved to my traveling couch as usual and used my visualizations and affirmations to get  into the right mind state as I fell back to sleep.  Here is where I become aware of being in vibrations, with short light bursts of vibrations at first.  Knowing this is my signal I am about to move out, I affirm and intensify these vibrations, willing them to become stronger and stronger.

At the height of intensity, I make my move and find instead of rolling out as I usually do, I practically jump out of my body!  Once again I am amazed at the clarity of my sensesno blindness, no pulling or tugging, just perfect vision and a flowing ease of movement.

Easily I glide to the door, not even having to consciously affirm my intentions, just thinking of the door starts my movement.  

My brother Wayne was here and talking to someone about something he wasnt supposed to have done.  I knew it was middle of the night, and wondered why he was here so late.  I was in the front yard and remembered I had wanted to do inward now!  

However,  my attention was on his truck as he go into it to drive away.  I flew to the top of the truck, and was surprised to see my dog Buddy on top with me!   As he starts to drive away, I jumped down and decided Id like to try to race him, knowing I could go as fast as I wanted with only my intention.

Having decided to test my speeding abilities, I forgot about wanting to do inward now.  I see him driving fast down the local road, and I race to catch up alongside him.  Im doing the Superman pose, and thinking very clearly that it is my thoughts that are driving my actions.  I am enjoying the speed as I see oncoming traffic heading toward me.  I briefly think about a potential collision, yet still knowing that I would just pass through anything that I encountered.  However, I took note that my speed slowed down upon the very thought of fear and potential collision.

The scene transitioned to another room where my brother was talking with someone about being accused wrongly of something, and I knew he was starting up with some sort of drama that I didnt want to participate in.  As left the room, I noticed two young female twins, about aged 10, that were very familiar, smiling at me.  I knew I had seen them before, yet could not remember where.

Once into the hallway, I remembered I wanted to do Inward now! and did so.  I immediately had the usual movement sensation and found myself still in the hallway, but with my vision now clouded and hazy.  I could hear a ball game playing on the radio or TV, and twice yelled out, is anyone there?  There was no response and I tried to move, yet found my movements awkward and difficult.  

The rest of the experience is only vague snapshots of memories that I recorded without any cohesiveness.  I know I was looking for a young teacher who was needed to teach newborn and 6-12 (?)  There were other temporary teachers there, as they were covering for others,because there were many other missing teachers .  I was there introducing myself, and do not recall what I was to do, but I do know computers somehow played a part in my role there.

This was not one of my best OBEs, yet it started with such clarity of vision and thinking.  I just dont know what is going on with my OBEs in that I feel I am not having the great learning experiences I am seeking or have had in the past.

This may in part be due to the high level of stress and time constraints that I feel I have in my personal and professional life right now.  So, I guess, it just may be that I need to be a bit more patient in my endeavors and know that when the time is right, my learning experiences will return in full bloom.  Patience is a virtue, but it IS a difficult one for me!

----------


## karen659

This is a first for my blog as I feel this experience is not a full OOB experience, however, the intensity and emotional impact it has left me with leaves me little doubt of it's importance.  Therefore, I'm sharing it with you even though it appears to have personal symbolic meaning for my life right now.

As I have found, there is little OOB traveling done when there are many 'life issues' that need to be dealt with leaving little time and energy left for other pursuits.  The Universe knows when I need time to focus on work, school, and family and this is one of those times.  I know when the 'issues' settle, I'll return to my OOB experiences.  I do hope, though, that it will be sooner than later!!

This dream was during a 'refresher' nap I had to take mid-day after being called into work at 3am for an emergency.  What is interesting is that I felt the same strong transition upon waking as if awakening from an OBE.  I am curious to know if anyone else can understand any of the symbology presented in this dream.

I'm calling it a dream because I have no recall of being 'out', yet I was an integral part of this lucid dream, as it unfolded in short little clips of different segments. 

The first recollection I had was that I was watching someone skydiving, and suddenly was aware that there was problem with his chute!  It had become tangled in what looked like a large tree trunk (with branches!  lol) and he started spinning out of control. 

Now, what is interesting is that I then felt like I BECAME this individual, as I could 'see' the spinning sensation of sky/earth/sky and knew I had to stop the spin and stablize the horizon to get my bearing as to what is up and down before attempting to release the stuck cords to the 'tree'.  I remember 'hearing' this as HIS thoughts, as though I was within him.  I even remember thinking to MYself, as I'm hearing his thoughts, "wow, I'm so impressed he can stay this calm with what is going on!" 

Next recollection is watching him land safely, taking those few short steps as if the chute had deployed and the landing was uneventful.  However, I 'knew' he had landed nowhere near where he had expected to be, and the few individuals who saw him were quite shocked at his sudden appearance!  (I felt it was out west, New Mexico? came to mind, and it was quite flat and dry appearing). 

Next segment was of people anxiously waiting outside a building for this man's arrival.  There were dignitaries there (as noted by the sashes worn across their chests) and I felt the honoree was some sort of 'veteran'.  Their emotions were felt to be of great concern, knowing this man had a problem that few could overcome, and they were saddened to think that he may not have made it through his difficulties.  A few people started to walk away in tears, assuming he didn't make it. 

The next segment was the MOST emotional for me, as I felt so totally absorbed by the event.  I watched (and felt) such elation, joy, and pride as this man was making his entrance into a room full of people who were cheering and overjoyed at his arrival.  There was music (I can still hear the drumming, patriotic type tune that made you just want to burst with pride!) and adoration that so encompassed the entire event, that I actually felt overwhelmed. 

I slowly became aware of the fact it was a 'dream' as I felt that transition to waking consciousness on a very profound level as well, due to the extreme change in emotional response.

----------


## roland3tr

I love those emotional dreams  ::goodjob2::  Maybe you had seen a scene like that before maybe you hadn't. That is the mysterious side of these emotional dreams, I mean why do we dream them ?

----------


## karen659

> I love those emotional dreams  Maybe you had seen a scene like that before maybe you hadn't. That is the mysterious side of these emotional dreams, I mean why do we dream them ?



Thanks roland3tr, but as for me, within 24 hours of having that dream, I KNEW why I had it!  Things are still very unstable and 'in a tailspin' here in my real life (I'm thinking that tree was either the 'tree of life' or my 'family tree' symbolism!) and I am reallying leaning on remembering that experience to get me through some turmoil....

Dreams are always very personal, and sometimes we never know what 'learning' is going on, but always at some level there is....this time, however, its obvious for me...

I don't like to ask, but will take any and all healing, stablizing energy anyone wants to send for the next few days....thanks....

Karen

PS Check my blog for a commentary re: one interpretation

----------


## karen659

11/12/08

I was awakened at 3:33 this am, which told me that something was up.  However, in attempting to induce, I found myself unable to relax due to my mind thinking over the events of my personal life right now.

So I got up, did a little work I had neglected lately, and after two hours or so went back to bed.  Feeling tired, I remembered all the wonderful emails and posts I received from many of you who responded to my email and forum requests for energy and healing support at this time.

Feeling the strong loving energy surrounding me, I was easily able to relax and fall asleep.  My next recall was my usual signal  I became aware of a transitioning movement sensation, and realized my left leg was floating straight up!  

I was excited to think Id be able to get out and immediately moved to quickly roll out as usual.  However, I was SO surprised to see that I was feeling held back in some way, as if I was being told to move S-L-O-W-L-Y.  I couldnt understand at first, but listened to the feeling, especially since I could tell someone was holding onto that left leg and not letting me swing it out off the bed!!  LoL

I gently moved the leg back down in place, and then slowly climbed straight out of my body!  Standing next to the bed I was once again totally amazed at the clarity of this exit, with full vision and stable soft movements.  No tugging or pulling, even this close to my body.  I vaguely recall that may have even been able to see my own body on the bed, at least my legs! The room was exactly as it should be, and I moved easily to the porch door and out.  

Once on the second floor porch, I looked over the railing and was just astounded at the beauty of the back yard and the clarity of vision I had.  Looking to the hill on my left, I noticed taillights of a truck going into the back fields (where my son does some hunting) and remarked, oh look, Stephens going hunting!

I moved gently through the rail, even now remembering how it appeared to look down to the driveway below.  Floating softly down, I was surprised to see my dog Buddy racing out the same porch door and right through the same railing to catch up with me!  (He has accompanied me a few times before in my OOBEs)

On the ground, I take the time to just enjoy the pleasure and peacefulness of being out.  I dont recall exactly what else I did, but I do remember at one point floating up to the top of the pine trees we have in the yard and seeing a vine growing all through its branches.  

It was a familiar vine, one that I knew broke off easily, which gave me the idea that I should break off a piece of vine and move it somewhere that I would be able to find after I woke up!  I dont know how I had this thought, as I have never before sought to leave traces during an OBE that I would later hope to validate once awake.  I left the broken piece of vine in the center of the driveway, thinking it would be noticed there.

I was excited to think I might finally be able to verify my experience with this idea so I went back to get another piece, wanting to place this one in a very obvious place for verification.  I broke off another piece and then was distracted by noises coming from the forested area behind me.  I thought I heard voices, and felt that I wanted to go see whoever was back there.  I threw the vine toward the driveway, not really caring where it went, and took off for the forest.

My recollection ends there, as I became aware again of being back in bed, only to later realize it was a false awakening.  In hindsight, I realize that it is my real life concerns that play out in these false awakenings, as the issues that occurred are issues I am dealing with currently with my family.  

During the false awakening experience, I am aware of my shortcomings in how I am handling certain family situations and how I am feeling toward my husband and daughter (this one).  I didnt like the way I felt in the false awakening scenes.  However, upon fully awakening, I see that it was all false and that it is simply an issue that I need to deal with in real life, as it didnt really happen.  (I hope this makes sense, but I didnt want to bore you with the family issue details).

I attempted to write down the details of this dream, as my recorder was not handy.  As I am writing, I know I am forgetting something.  Suddenly, I hear a gunshot from the back fields, and quickly recall that I had seen the taillights going into the back fields at the beginning of the experience!  That timing of the gunshot was not by chance, I am sure!

I went outside to the driveway in hopes of maybe finding SOME evidence of my travel this morning; however, there was nothing to be found.  However, my son DID call a short while later to let me know it WAS him in the back fields sighting in his guns to get ready for the hunting season that starts in a few days!

______
As always, any insight anyone has is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,
Karen

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hi Karen.  I didn't realize you had a journal over here, also.  

Still sending you positivity, by the way  :smiley:   It sounds like Buddy is lending you his support as well.

----------


## karen659

> Hi Karen.  I didn't realize you had a journal over here, also.  
> 
> Still sending you positivity, by the way   It sounds like Buddy is lending you his support as well.



Yes, I 'get around'!!  lol  ::D:  I post on four different forums as I like to get as wide an audience as I can to share my learning with.  I have met many wonderful people through these forums (as well as my blog). ::content:: 

Thanks SO much for the ongoing support, and yes, my Buddy is always giving me his!!  lol

-Karen

----------


## karen659

I have been having some very different types of dreams and OBEs lately in the sense that I feel I do not have the control or ability to determine my movements in a pre-planned manner.

I thought since there arent any great experiences to report, I would still share a sample of what I am encountering at this time.  The past few weeks have been rather upsetting and disconcerting for me, and I know this always plays a role in my OOB experiences, usually in reducing the frequency of exit.  However, I know I am still getting out, but have neither the recall nor the ability to determine my movements as I once did.

11/19/08

I became aware of my signal that I was ready to roll out and attempted to move.  It was very difficult to get up out of the body as I had to exit from my side instead of straight up. It was dark once again, feeling blind and heavy, yet I could hear noises clearly.  There were conversations and white static type noise drifting in and out.

I knew due to my real life issues that concentrating would be difficult so I had set the intention prior to meet with my guide Richard and ask for his help.  While standing there, I remembered to ask, Richard, where are you? and immediately received the answer from the other side of the front door, I am here.  However, it was just too heavy and thick to move and I reentered my body and faded back to being aware.

Shortly thereafter, I exited a second time, but once again had no control.  I felt as though I was being pulled backward down the other bedroom hallway (one I have never traveled down before in an OBE).  I could feel my arms out to my sides, and the different textures as we passed through the various walls and objects.  I could feel the floating and flying sensation, however, it faded to blackness and I have no further recall.  

A third time this same night I was aware of being awake and feeling the vibrations start.  I was consciously able to increase and decrease their intensity, sometimes to the point of being almost painful.  I was not able to exit, but then realized my astral vision was opening as I clearly saw into the aperture that was opening.  I knew I was lying on the couch, looking up into the most beautiful starry sky once again, but through a windshield of sorts, that quickly became a canopy of leaves.  I knew I was wide awake, in a very light state of consciousness and yet seeing the night sky as it was framed by the gentle sway of leaves on trees.

It was also during this timeframe that I recall seeing my husband and son come into the living room and leaving through the front door, as I felt there had been a fire call they had to respond to (both volunteer firemen).  I was astonished later that morning upon talking with him that there was no fire call and that he and my son did not ever leave the house!  It had to have been a false awakening and I had no idea!

11/15/08

I am not classifying this experience as dream or OBE, as I just have no idea which it was.  Honestly though, I feel there is no difference anyway when it comes to symbolism and meaning.  There is always something to learn from both!

I was aware I was in the process of helping some people that needed my assistance.  I remember these people were of the homeless, destitute, unkempt type individuals and I was giving them a place to stay.  For some reason, I had a wig I would put on that would make me more like them so that I would fit in better.  (It appeared to me to be a dreadlock type wig).  For some reason, a few wanted to leave in the middle of the night, and I was busy trying to make sure they would be safe once they left the house. 

Next recall I have is that I am in another area and see one of these messy-hair men along the way.  He is upset that someone had broken his control stick so I handed him mine that I knew I had just bought prior to coming.  He was most appreciative of my gesture.

I continued on into another room, this one made entirely of cold, dark, dank stone.  There was this disheveled young male in there with very dark (makeup-type) circles under his eyes giving him a creepy disturbing image.  I remember thinking I should be afraid, yet I had no fear.

I looked around the room and walked to the back corner.  Standing there, I was amazed as I watched this light colored jar/jug move on its own closer to me, and then quickly change into a white light area on the floor with a saying written inside this area. I am not sure the exact wording but it registered as something akin to loving one another or love your neighbor as yourself or something to that effect.  

As I read it, I acknowledged it as a religious truth to live by, and the young man walks up to me.  Hes telling me all about how big this will be (as he is pointing to the far corner of the room), itll be made all out of chrome.   I said What will be? What are you making? and I get the word centomere (?sp) or sarcomere. (I got the feeling it was a closed box of some kind - ?casket-like?)

Not knowing what that is, I ask what is that for? and he says, its for your kindness.  I felt so appreciative of this gesture, realizing he wanted to build this in tribute to me and my kindness.  I try to say, oh no, its not necessary and so on, but I was immediately brought back to full awareness with the feeling that I was not to say this and should allow him to show his appreciation.

In reviewing the recording, the word centomere was repeated three times, so Im assuming that is how it registered to me. I have no idea if such a thing exists, however, in this experience, it did!

----------


## karen659

Hi again!  With regard to my last dream post, I thought I'd share a most interesting response that I had on another forum from Keith (with his permission).  I am just amazed at the even remote possibility that there is a connection between this 'centromere' (a word I had never heard of before this experience) and 'chrome' (chromosome) and the 'center of consciousness'....wow, there has to be something to this!

__________________________________________________
Keith wrote:
Concerning the word centomere which will be all make out of chrome, Ive been pondering this today. This may have no connection, but I looked up the word centomere on google. I didnt find it; however, I found a word that was spelled quite similar: centromere. According to what I read: A centromere is the constricted region near the center of a human chromosome. This is the region of the chromosome where the two sister chromatids are joined to one another. I do find it interesting that you noticed a word centomere which was to be something build out of chrome for your kindness. There may be no connnection here. However, the word centromere is very similar to centomere, AND chromosome and chrome are similar. 

I did some further research, and I discovered an article entitled: Is Centrioles or Centromere the Center of Consciousness?

Here is the introduction to this article:

_Modern day consciousness research is centered around centrioles, an organel that emerges during the cell division and divides and move to the poles, develops spindle fibers that attaches to the centromere of the chromosome to split and pull them to two poles to cause the division. This branch of research was initiated by a brilliant Anesthetist Dr. Stuart Hameroff who teamed with equally brilliant quantum physicist Roger Penrose.

But the question here is centrioles the center of consciousness. A little logical analysis of the process of cell division should tilt our focus from the centrioles to centromere. Let us quickly review the steps involved cell division. . ._

Anyway, the article takes off from there and goes on for another 50 plus pages. Im not a quantum physicist, but the little I read was so fasinating. Again, I may be off on a wild goose chase. At any rate, my own search of centromeres has lead me to information on consciousness that I wasnt aware of before, so thank you for your hint. 
_____________________________________

Prior to this experience, I had never heard of a centromere, and having only done a quick Google search on 'centomere', I didn't find anything. There was just something so important about this word with this experience, as I found it unusual that I repeated it so many times in my recording. (You will see the word sarcomere written in the post, which is a word I have heard of - so that may have been my physical mind attempting to make a word I know had meaning)

There has to be something to this, now that this 'chrome' connection is pointed out. During the experience, I 'pictured' a fully chrome box of some sort, taking up most of the corner of the room. What it all means is a total mystery to me...

Then this 'center of consciousness' post relating to the centromeres and chromosomes...wow...you just can't say its a coincidence....lol Now, I just have to wait until the pieces fit together and it all makes more sense...

Just thought I'd share....

----------


## karen659

11/23/08

With the advice that I may be hindering my own experiences by believing I was too stressed to do them (thanks, Robot_Butler!), I made a specific attempt to get OOB last night with positive affirmations and beliefs that I could do so!  As you will read, it did work (!) although it was only for short excursions, but at least I also had some new learning.

I am on my couch and after my usual induction, realize I am staring at an object in the room yet knew that my eyes were closed.   I thought then I must be able to get out, so I just attempted to climb off the couch as if awake, not waiting for any usual signal.  

Now I know I am OOB as I felt the very heavy and very strong tugging once again.  I fall to the floor, trying to pull away, looking at front door and affirming, to the door!   I find I am not moving easily, so I turned over to look back at couch and can see the lumps of me under the blankets.  At that point I was able to move easier to the front door and out to the front step. (Did my mind have to see this to believe I was out?)

Outside, Im thinking of what I wanted to do, thought about visiting JP, but then just started floating up and enjoying the freedom of spirit.  I also remember that, despite my strong desire to flip, fly, and zoom (lol) once again, I had wanted to do something constructive if I got out.  

As Im floating up, I was surprised to hear what sounded like a radio announcer voice (male) coming from behind me.  I turned back, saw no one, so I asked whos there? and does anyone want to talk to me? 

I hear the static-type words in response to my questions, although I could not make out any specific words.  I say, Im sorry but I cant understand and then heard it again, but now in a different position, as if moving away.  I decided to follow where the voice was going, even though I had no idea what it was saying.  I did ask, Is it ok if I follow you? as we moved up higher into the starry sky.  Hearing the same static voice response and not knowing if it was ok, I said, Well, if its not ok then just let me go to where it is best for me right now.

Immediately I felt the usual backward bumpy ride through a long black tunnel and when the moving sensation stopped, I found myself pulled up into this station platform of sorts.  

I find myself very much aware of standing on this platform, with a very sharp transition of consciousness.  It was very unusual transition, and it felt like I had been there already and just became awake and functional in a new form.  

People were walking back and forth, and I could see the exit beyond.   I felt I was supposed to meet someone, so I was hoping they would recognize me and make an attempt to communicate.  I made eye contact with a young blond female who smiled, and yet she continued to walk past me.  

There was an entirely different feel to this area, a very real concrete appearance and sensations.  My body no longer felt the lightness as it did prior to getting here.

With all the new sensations, as well as my concern that no one in particular was going to meet me here, I think I had my real life fears of being in a strange place, unassisted and without a means of communication settle in.  It was due to these new feelings and subsequent fears that I immediately found myself back in body on the couch, not able to investigate this station further.

After recording the last experience, I settled back in for another attempt, thinking I might want to stay in the near physical and visit my mothers house down the road.  The second exit was much easier, again with no clear signal, I just knew when it was time to climb out.  This time I felt that strong tugging, but pulling me toward the bedroom hallway, similar to a previous experience.  I felt unsteady and was trying to regain control, as I remembered that the last time I went down that hallway my experience ended quickly.

I regained my control and headed out the front window.  I aim for my mothers house, and recall seeing the same trees along the path that are there in real life.  I put my arms out to feel the hanging branches, enjoying the texture changes as I passed through them.  I stopped, thought that it might be interested to see if I could physically touch them, and then made the attempt to shake the limbs.

Looking back toward my house I was amazed that I had the ability to make these branches physically move, seeing their response to my intention to move them, despite the fact I was just able to pass through them a moment ago.  I realized it was my intention to now move them that gave me the ability to do so.

I continued on to the house but realized it was very early morning (I recall even checking a clock to see what time it was!)  Realizing no one will be awake even though I saw a light on, I faded back to full awareness on the couch.  In hindsight, Im sure it was my expectation that no one would be around that stopped this experience.

The third exit this night was different in that I became aware I was recording a previous OBE while riding in a car!  I recognized this as not right so I started a running commentary in my recording as to what I am doing because I knew I was aware that I am dreaming.  

The car moved up a steep hill I recall being near my home, and then as it started rolling down the hill, I knew it was going to roll over and so I took that as a signal for exit to become OOB.  I am flying high, heading back toward my mothers house and can now look down to see my dog Buddy running under me and barking.  I holler to him, come on, Buddy! hoping to have him join me, but for some reason this time he didnt.  

Once again I can feel the textures as I go through things, and it was very hard to try to remember just what it was that I wanted to do.  I then remembered, oh yeah, go inward now! as I started to spin to induce it.  

I could feel the physical touch of things all around me as I spun which was not usual and caught me off guard. I wondered why I could feel these physical sensations and stopped the spinning.  Immediately, the experience ended and I felt it may have been due to my concern that I was able to tangibly feel objects around me.

This exit was different in that I found myself using my tape recorder recalling a previous OBE, then realizing it isnt right so continued taping as I took control.  

This led to my last experience where I find I am once again recording another OBE experience I just had, talking through each and every step, only to become fully awake shortly thereafter and realizing nothing has been recorded!  All I have for recall of my last exit this night is the fact that I was walking along a fence while recording.  

Somehow while recording, I let go of hanging onto what I just did because I knew it was being taped, so when I fully awaken, there is no memory.  Now I am wondering if the act of recording my experiences is possibly hindering my ability to recall, as it seems to now be incorporated into a false awakening of sorts.

Thanks for reading,
Karen

----------


## karen659

11/27/08  Black Hole and a Retrieval

Finally, after many unusual OBEs over the past few weeks, I think I have put together some answers as to why I was having these changes.  You will remember that my exits have varied, from the lightest, simplest type feelings to the most heavy, cumbersome sensations with difficulty moving and actual physical touch sensations.

Last night (this morning actually) it seems I had a chance to help someone who was unable to pass over completely, as another soul retrieval.  I have been asking many times lately for the chance to help others in this capacity once again; similar to the fantastic OBE I had with Stephanie (see #52 in my blog).  However, it when it didnt happen after many requests, I made other plans last night (intention) to go see JP should I get out.  

I DO remember, however, having the thought just prior to sleep that since it was Thanksgiving that it WOULD be nice if I could show my gratitude and find someone to helpso Im wondering if that thought was put there as an indication of what was to happen!

The first exit I recall was an easy exit, one that I knew I could just climb out and move through the door to my bedroom porch.  From there I remembered I had wanted to go visit JP this time, and started to drift upward.  I was a bit discouraged though to find myself back in bed, waking up!

So I intended again, and became aware of sensations where I thought I might be able to exit.  This time, it was the heavy exit, and it literally felt as though I was pouring myself out of body, off the side of the bed!  I was so thick that I could not be certain whether I was actually falling off the side of the bed or exiting!!  lol

Getting to a standing position next to the bed, I moved to the door, and upon easily passing through it to the porch, it gave me the validation I was indeed OOB.  This time, however, I was amazed at the physical touch sensations returning, as I clearly felt the railing of the porch under my hands.  

In hindsight, I now know that this exit was very close to physical realm, hence the ability to be OOB yet have tactile senses, which was necessary for the encounter that followed.

I suddenly found myself back in bed, lying on my right side (as I knew I really was), and felt these big strong arms encircling my chest from behind!  My mind was reeling at first, not knowing what was going on, as I knew this was NOT my husband!  I remember yelling, No! and moving away, yet for some reason I didnt move far.

I heard a male voice say, But we had so much fun the last time! and this again sent my mind thinking what is going on here??!  I was in a state of confusion, and yet remaining calm (as best I could!), and was given the knowledge that something unusual was happening when I then heard this same male voice say in a child-like quality, but Im so afraid of falling into that big black hole!

It was then that I realized someone was here that needed my help, and I instinctively knew it was a mentally challenged older adult male.  Apparently I had been with him before, as he remembered the fun we had at another time (probably one of those lost recalls I had!)  

Now I realized I had to get him to talk to me and open to the possibility of other seeing other people to help him to pass over. (His spirit guides who he cannot see due to his belief and fear of the black hole).  I asked, so why are you so afraid of the black hole? as I moved to upright position with him next to me in the bedroom.  

There was no answer to this question and I knew right away it was not the right approach. So now I say, so how about we play a game? and he was much delighted with this idea.  I said this game would involved searching for things as I wanted him to get into the mode of looking for things he would not usually be receptive to.  

I asked, how about we look for a kitty-cat? and he said, no, he didnt like them.  So I said, well, I know you like puppy dogs, so lets go look for a puppy dog!  His excitement was obvious, so I added one more idea to his thinking by saying, but the game is so much more fun if we had more people to play with us!

At this time, I distinctly heard a female voice come from the bedroom door area, indicating she was there and wanted to play with us.  (In hindsight, this had to have been his guide, waiting for the chance to be seen  but I did not see anyone, just heard her.)  I told the man, look, Mary is here, and wants to play with us! and we all started the game of searching for the puppy.

What is odd is that during this entire time of interacting with the male, I was in a darkened room with very limited vision, and really just moved about by feel.  I was not able to see him clearly, but I had the feeling he was a tall, lanky, thin male.  I never even thought about asking him his name!

The next recall I have is of this male lying contentedly and happily in his bed, very much similar to the way I last saw Stephanie.  I moved next to him, stroked his face with my hand, and told him I was going to tell him a story to help him sleep.  It was at this time I was able to actually see his face  long thin large-featured face  with a big smile!

I felt myself transitioning back to fully awake as I sat by him, becoming aware I was in my same sleeping position as I started this experience.  Realizing what just happened, I was once again taken in by the awesome feeling of joy and happiness that ended this experience, and expressed my extreme gratitude for allowing me to once again be of assistance to someone who needed some help.

To me, this was the best way to spend Thanksgiving Day!

Thanks for reading,
Karen

----------


## karen659

12/04/08

I decided to try for an OBE with the usual wake-back-to-bed (WBTB) routine this morning when I woke at 3 am.  I set the intention of just meeting someone without any particulars.  Instead of my couch, I went to my daughters room for a change of scenery.  For a little background information, my 18 year old daughter has not lived at home for the last six months, and I do miss her terribly.  She is not far away, yet our time together is limited.  

I know the fact that I was sleeping in her room played a major role in the experience I encountered this morning, as her energy is permeated throughout all her belongings left behind that she did not take with her.

After my usual induction, I became sharply aware of my daughters presence in the room, softly calling, Mom.mom!  I didnt answer her at first because I knew somehow that it could be one of the false awakenings I have and wanted to wait it out to see what happened.  My daughter then came close, and I could feel her hugging me with her face next to mine.  

Once I felt her close hug (mostly on the right side), she started talking very softly about her problems she is encountering with her dad, her car and the tire getting soft, etc. and I could feel her sadness and her need to be with me.  Her voice started drifting off, and now I knew I was in the altered realms as I could feel the physical vibrations on my left side as she hugged my right side.  I knew I could speak now (mentally but within the experience I can hear my voice) and Im telling her to please talk louder as I cant hear her clearly.  

She says, I cant get used to this separating stuff, its so scary, and I am trying to allay her fears by saying youll eventually get used to it after a while.thinking its the OOB separating, but in hindsight perhaps she meant our actual physical separation that recently occurred (?).  

She then said, but Im right now in a labor board meeting! so I asked, What are you doing there?  I did not get an answer as I started the fade back, with the thought that perhaps this really isnt my daughter because she would not be doing anything with a labor board meetinghowever, another thought that this may be a future event did cross my mind as I then had the vision of an older female, and so perhaps it IS possible that my daughter may encounter these same OOB separating experiences in the future.

After recording, I settle in and quickly find myself sitting in long hallway, where I pick up something (piece of paper?) that had the name Valentino Ortiz.  The first name Valentino is a close approximation, but I dont feel it was the exact name.  I asked, Who is this someone I can help? and I immediately felt the familiar long black tunnel movement that takes me to where I need to be.

I found myself lying face up in the back of an open pickup truck, in the very early morning hours as it was just becoming daylight.  I could see all sorts of stuff piled around me in the back of the truck, yet I was cozily tucked into blankets and comfortable with the ride in the back.  I could see two older Mexican-appearing women in the front with a young girl on the far right side.  All of them had jet black hair, and the two older women (whom I could only see from the back) had ribbons and bows decorating their hair.  I knew we were on our way to someplace special, and the little girl in the front stood up, looked back at me, and was telling me all about the wonderful festival we were heading to, and how much fun we were going to have.  It seems it was a yearly excursion, as I was a young toddler boy (her brother?) and this was to be my first time.

What is interesting, however, is that this little girl (about age 10) had the jet black hair, Mexican features, and a thin well-groomed black moustache, which I initially thought was quite unusual.  However, I somehow knew also that this not an unusual feature to see for this group of people, and I was left with the impression that their faces were cat-like (?).

I remember once arriving in the town for the festival I could see little shops with lots of different displays, with one that sold stuffed animals that I wanted.  Im thinking (as if I am myself, not the boy) that this family must be affluent enough to stay in the same hotel each year.

Now Im no longer the little boy, standing off to the side of the street,  and I am watching someone sitting across the street holding a very young baby, so small he could be wrapped in a sock (?).  A female is standing next to me and I realize it is my daughter again!

We take off together, holding hands tightly throughout the entire rest of the experience, moving about this town as she is telling me about her brother, saying that boy has to do something with the casino learn stuff about the casino.   I asked is that what he should look into? thinking she has some future information that I could use to help my son get established, and she said, No, but itd give him something to do for now.

So I ask her, Well, what are you going to do? and she indicated she was going to do something to get enough money for a new bed.  I clarified my question and said, No, in life, what are you going to do with your life?  You need to have an overall job, not just earn something to get piece by piece in life.  She then indicated she was interested in psychiatry, which immediately made me think of the previous experience with the labor board meeting comment from earlier.

I wanted to ask her more about that and just as we are going up this one street, things started to fade and I could feel her hand slipping from my grip.  As the last of the fingers released, I could hear her holler, No, Mommy, no! which tugged at my heart center, as I became fully awake.

Once again I record this experience and realized that sleeping in this room was definitely making my experiences more personal.  As I settled back in, I now find myself in a house with a Mexican family (not sure if it was the same one) that consisted of a father, mother, another woman (aunt?) and three boys.  

I was there helping to fix the meal and they were showing me how to make something with the hot oil in the front room.  The middle room was the dining area, completely set up for dinner, and I realized there was a back room where some excitement was going on.  

It seems the mother of the family had just given birth to a very, very small baby and the young boys (all about 7-9 years old) were very upset.  The one was the older brother of the baby and was talking with his two male cousins about how small the baby is, and how hes not going to be any fun because he will have problems with his very small size.  (I got the feeling this was perhaps the same very small baby I saw in the previous setting after I was out of the truck).

I was sitting with the boys, trying to get them to understand the situation, telling the big brother that it was ok to be mad and upset right now, but then he had to realize that he was needed as the big brother to help take care of the baby.  Something told me that the mother was not going to be able to have another child and this was the only chance he was going to have to get a sibling. The brother said something about well, I wish Saul/Seth was still around, which made me think there was an older brother that passed on previously that he missed.  

Then there was more excitement, as someone yelled that wed better go check on that food cooking.  As I enter the middle room I could see flames and smoke coming out of the front room where the hot oil cooking was going on!!  I knew we had to call 911, headed for the phone on the counter, but the father ran ahead of me and closed the door to that room.  I knew the fire was out of control at this point!  

I can still picture him holding the door closed, with a cloth across his mouth and nose, smoke all around, trying to reach for the phone.  I felt paralyzed with fear, turned to yell for the others to get out of the house, yet felt as though I had cotton in my mouth and was unable to speak!

I could feel a sense of guilt that I perhaps had caused their home to be lost to fire, and it was at this exact point that I was startled awake, mid-scene, by my husband who was leaving for the day and needed to talk to me.  This was the first time ever I have been awakened for real during this type of experience, and the startled surprise awakening with a quick transition was very uncomfortable, especially since I was feeling very emotional at the point of waking.  

I do not know how all this relates to anything, yet there seems to be an intertwining of events between the three experiences.  I have learned that I should just write as I see it, and hope for validation and clarification from others at some point in the future.

At this time, I left a message for my daughter to call me, as I told her she visited me last night and want to correlate this if I can.  Keep checking back and Ill post anything of significance that happens to clarify any of these events.

Meanwhile, any insights or feedback on these experiences will always be greatly appreciated!  :smiley: 

Karen

----------


## karen659

88) Facing Fear   12/14/08

I went to bed with the intention of attempting to get OOB and visiting JP should I have the opportunity.  Additionally, in looking at the beautiful full moon, I remember thinking just prior to sleep that I wondered what the moon would look like from an OOB perspective.  It was a casual thought, and not one that I would call a definite intention, but as you will see, I did remember it!

The first exit I recall was very easy at first, as I became aware of the tingling vibrations that told me I was ready.  Immediately my feet started floating up, and so I just climbed out and started moving away to the side door.  However, things were very dark and there was the heaviness and pulling sensations I had to fight against.  I remember stating clarity now! at least twice, and with emotion, but found nothing helped.  Before I could even get out the door, I was back in body.

The second exit shortly thereafter also was easy, again with the tingling vibrations and feet floating signal.  This time I just stood up and decided to take a different exit from the room  out the window that was on the wall next to the couch above my head.  

I knew I could just push through the wall, and wanted to make the most of this exit, so I decided to very slowly pass through the wall to the outdoors.  I was able to take note of the varying textures as I passed through, and was surprised to see/feel that space that is between the inner and outer walls.  (Of course there is one in hindsight, but at the time, I didnt realize it was there but sure felt the difference!)

I stopped half way out as I exited the wall, and turned back to look up at the roof and eaves.  I can still picture in my mind exactly what it looks like to see the house at this angle, something I would not been able to do in real life!

I turned back and jumped to the ground, again noting a slight difference in its appearance, as flowers were growing next to the house yet there is none there in real life.  It was dark inside the house, yet my vision was clear as soon as I exited.  

I turned the corner of the house to head for the front yard, and remembered I wanted to see the moon while OOB.  I looked up, and sure enough, there it was  but it was not as clear as earlier and seemed to be cloud-covered or very distant.

I then remembered I wanted to go visit JP, but I was suddenly and surprisingly attacked by something unusual.  I remember seeing a very fleeting image of a white flash of something come at me from my right side and could feel it attach itself to my right shoulder.  I could hear this spine-chilling continuous ahhhh sound right at my right ear on the shoulder, and felt a light vibrating physical sensation as well.

I immediately felt a small degree of fear, as this thing was uncomfortable and unsettling.  The guttural sound it made was continuous and monotone and I attempted to just press forward without giving it any thought.  I was trying to keep my fear to a bare minimum as I totally knew whatever it was couldnt hurt me.  (I really dont know where I get this courage from OOB, because even thinking about it now makes me a bit unsettled!! lol)

The sound/vibration stayed with me as I walked forward and I think I was about to become too fearful to stay OOB when I heard the words, send it love..send it love.  I remembered talking with others who deal with negativity by facing it and embracing it (thanks Sam!), so I tried initially to think of sending love- however, there was no change.

Once again I heard the words, send it love! and this time without hesitation I turn to face the thing with the intention of fully embracing and loving whatever it was.and it disappeared!

I realized Im fading back to more awareness so now Im trying to recall the details and talking to myself to impress the memories into my consciousness.  This makes me think Im recording the experience already, yet when I do awaken fully, I realize I have nothing recorded and still have to work hard to recall some of the details!  I may have forgotten some minor aspects, but this is the best I could recall.

I am not sure what exactly this thing was  it could have been just a fear thought form that surfaced suddenly or may even have been something to do with the fact that there IS a 1700-1900 cemetery on that side of the house that I was walking past while OOB!  I did not get a good visual on its appearance other than the white flash.

As I listen to my recordings now, I find I did get out a third time last night, however, my sleepy voice on the recorder only keeps repeating the same words, its a learning situation because whoever I was with the third time was impressing upon me that it was only a learning situation.  The only other words I recorded were it doesnt help.and a long time spent learning..so, for this final OBE, I havent a clue what I was doing! lol

Thanks for reading....
Karen

----------


## karen659

12/25/08

I am writing this experience for the blog, but honestly, am not sure why!  This was the first time that I did SO much in one night that I was not able to record it all in a way that I could recall enough details to share!  This may even have been a collection of both OBEs and lucid dreams.

These are the few details I can remember, but by no means, is it even a fraction of what I did!  I can only say the feeling I am left with upon waking this am was that I was everywhere and doing everything!!

I do remember my first OOB separation last night because of the extreme clarity I had.  At some point, I just knew I could get up and move out, yet I dont recall what my signal was.  As I moved to the front door, I remember thinking how clear it all was - my thinking, my vision, everything about the separation - that it caused me to think perhaps I wasnt really OOB!  

As I approached the front door, its funny how I do remember my thoughts as, well, if Im not OOB, then Im in for rude awakening as I slam into the front door!  I somehow knew that just the confusion of whether I was truly OOB or not was generally enough to just go with it and try to walk through the door!  Of course, despite the clarity of thought and vision as if I was completely wide awake, in fact I was OOB and can even remember the texture change as I passed through the door to the outside!  (This clear awareness and confusion as to whether OOB or real life I think is a major reason many people do not think they are OOB  it feels just the same!)

Unfortunately, once out, that is where my recollection is limited, except for the fact that I know I met many people in many different places.  Initially, I remember just exploring again, feeling the texture changes as I floated through the trees, down to the ground and placing my arms into the earth, and in general, just having fun!

Another time, I remember seeing my dog Buddy accompany me, as he just glided off the porch to catch up with me!  There was another scene where I vaguely remember other dogs (2-3 of them) and Buddy around me, yet these other dogs were nipping at my hands and feet!  I recall the tingly sensation as they bit my hands and feet  all the time knowing I couldnt be hurt, but reveled in the fact that there was a noted sensation as they tried to bite!

Another time I recall waking to my husband coming down the stairs, yet knew that I had to remain still as this is frequently a false awakening (which it was again!)  I remember hearing the sound of radios playing, another common signal that I am not really awake, and need to remain quiet to see what happens next!  Of course, more did happen, but all I know is that I thought I was recording as much as I could on my recorder, trying to recall details, and then fully awakening a short time later to see that I did NOT record anything!  All the details were lost!

The only other small memories I recall was that I was inside this old building (tower-like with a Chicago feeling) and while exploring, heard something above me.  I knew I could just pass through the ceiling to get there, so I did!  As I floated up, I was actually INSIDE the metal structure of the building, astonished at the intricate detail and scrollwork of the metal framing!  At one of the top floors, I was directed to a doorway where other people were entering and heading for a magic show of some type.  I entered, and sat down with others to watch the show, and recall there was something at this table just for mebut what I dont know!

The last small recollection I had was that I was at a college and going to my classes with a group of other people.  While there, I was fine, attending class as usual, as long as I stayed with my group.  However, I became separated from them and no longer knew where to go on this big campus to get to class!  I remember asking someone, why dont they have maps for people to use at this college? and then realized having a map would not help me anyway because I didnt even have my schedule of classes that would tell me where to go!  

I am sorry I dont have more to share this time, however, perhaps someone somewhere can learn something from these experiences.

----------


## karen659

1/05/08

My first recollection is that I could clearly see numbers/letters on a piece of paper while lying on the couch.  There were two sets four (61dl r???) and because it felt like astral vision it made me aware of being in altered state.  I can see I have a piece of paper in my hand and am writing these numbers down (as I used to do before my recorder!) when someone in the house (my husband?) came to me to see what I was writing because they knew I traveled from here and wanted to know what I was up to.

This person then walked to the kitchen and I became aware of my exit signal- my right leg rising up!  I remember thinking (since I wasnt sure this wasnt all real), that Id wait for it to rise up high enough that I knew I couldnt possibly do that in real life!!  lol  Sure enough, it went clear over my head, and after a few seconds hesitation (because I thought someone was nearby), I just said, heck with them, Im outta here!

I rolled out off couch, stood next to fireplace, and remember looking to see if I could tell who it was in the kitchen.

Not wanting to dwell on that issue, I quickly remembered I had set the intention to go see the rings on Saturn as a goal if OOB.  With this thought, I immediately zoomed straight up through ceiling to blackness.  I could feel the moving sensations, a slight shaking and intensity of feelings (energy sensations?) as I continued on for a very long time!  

It was long enough to think lets try something!, so I put my arms out in Superman pose, then to the sides, then thought, Ill be different this time and lie on my back as I move!  Still feeling this movement through blackness, I thought Id try rolling over to put my feet first, which I did!  

This shows how long I felt to be in this moving blackness, and even had the time to think, well if I wanted it to be a shorter trip, all I have to do is expect to be there!

At that point, I slowed as I see Im moving through various rooms below me.  It was dark in the rooms, as if a movie theatre, as there were small lights lining the room near the ceiling where I was.  All these people were below me in the room, and upon reaching the front, still up high, I very clearly see two (three?) women come up from below, exuberantly saying Hi! Hello! Welcome! SO nice to meet you!  

They were SO happy to see me, and I then realized the entire crowd below me was saying hello and welcome!  I was a bit taken aback with the clarity of their features and their overwhelming need to get my attention.  (I did not feel these were higher entities but others who existed in this belief system below.)

I moved onto another room without further interaction and saw this room had chairs lined up as if in a classroom.  It was no longer dark, and there were men scattered about seated in these chairs.  I felt as though it was a math/numbers type lecture they were having, however upon my arrival, their interest turned to me.  I was caught up in their curiosity and found myself down at their level, being pushed and pulled uncomfortably.  I immediately said thats enough!, and found myself into another dark room.

This one was a theatre, as I could see they were watching a movie screen.  I asked one what was playing, and he answered something to the effect, 10000 Leagues Under the Sea(?) but he explained it was all about how the afterlife works.  He told me that everything is really SO much simpler than how it is portrayed in our movies  that we add so much gore and emotion to it. 

I started fading back at this point and used my key word associations to recall these details as best I could.  I still feel more information was given to me, however, it was in feelings and very difficult to put into words.

The next sequence of events starts with a dream type experience where I was once again in college and concerned about the loss of my Math notebook and therefore my Math class, scheduled for 4th period.  I distinctly recall I had no difficulty with the first 3 classes, and now that it was time for Math, I had no idea where my notebook was nor where the class was to be held!  I then realized that may have been because I had dropped this class due to not getting the grades that I felt were adequate enough, so therefore there was no 4th period to go to!

At this point, I remember Im on a couch, but it appeared to be in someone elses house!  There were two women there, one left the room to change (?), but the other I remember standing nearby in this ridiculous exercise outfit with such hairy legs!!  LOL   That was enough for me to realize that Im once again in an altered state, and realize my own legs are rising again!  

This time, before I could roll out, I find this small energy ball entity moving about all over my body, as if annoyingly playful.  This ball is telling me things like, you really shouldnt be traveling all about , its not safe, and you really dont need to be traveling(the feeling associated with it was as if it was a bit of a nuisance, but in a playful way).  

I politely responded with yes, but I like to travel, thats how I learn!  It teaches me things!  It continued to playfully annoy me for a bit longer, and when I had enough I just said, thats ok and intentionally sent it loveand saw that it completely disappeared!

Now Im trying to get my leg to rise again, but the astral vision kicks in again.  I clearly see someones bedroom  a bed with a flat thin medium brown solid headboard, quilt-like bedcovering with curved images on it (patchwork type circles?) and a dresser next to it.  The bed was empty, and no one was around and I fade to wakefulness.

The last recall I have is that I am on a small bus (school?) on a country lane, and looking out the back window, can see two cows running after the bus!  (I have to say here that there was a lot more going on that I was not able to recall).

I knew I was out and having set the intention of using Inward Now! (since my travel to Saturn didnt work out!),  I picked my feet up and attempted to spin.  I spun in place, and as I did, I could hear voices talking (the words were fuzzy as if on a loudspeaker) but am not able to remember what they said!  I do recall that the spinning continued until I actually felt queasy!

When the spinning stopped, Im back on this bus with children, and see three young boys (ages 12-14?) in the seat in front of me turning back to talk to me.  There is a girl sitting to the left of me.  Now I feel as though I am inside the body of a child in this bus, and can feel very concerned that I may say or do the wrong thing.  I just stayed very still, not moving, and I could see that they were looking at me, watching something that I had with me.  They were talking to me, but I felt I could not interact because I was not really that person.  I recorded the fact that I thought they used the word terrorist(?).

Next recall is that I am trying to get something recorded, and had difficulty with my vision while I was fumbling for the buttons.  (At the time I thought it could have been due to the fact that I was in both worlds and trying to physically move while maintaining the altered mindstate.)  

I dont know what I was talking about on the recording, but I understood it at the time.  Now, I hear the alarm clock going off in my sons room, and realize that I was NOT recording and was going to lose everything!  I attempted to stay in that mind frame to pull out any details, but since I was awakened so quickly with the alarm, I actually felt uncomfortable being both in and out.  Once again, SO much was lost upon full awakening.

The one thing I find with my experiences lately is this ability to stay both in and out, or at least the feeling that I am still out there yet able to physically know I am here.  Its a bit uncomfortable at times, and it causes much confusion as to what is real!

Also, I wanted to explain an insight that I seemed to intuitively understand a bit better, but am not sure I can put into words.  When I wanted to go to Saturn, that was fine, but it was more for the physical world learning than for my self.  

When I attempt to go inward, I now know that it will be far better for my own learning as I would be traveling within my own planes/levels and more toward the true aspects of reality.  It just seems more correct now for me to stop attempting to go places that only satisfy my physical reality senses, and seek the inward levels of existence that is a part of me, which is also a part of true reality.

----------


## karen659

1/09/09 

First time out I had a very easy exit and remembered immediately that I wanted to go inward to my Higher Self.  (I had just read about this interesting aspect of yourself that is in control of what you are here to learn  so I was curious what Id learn.)  

I did a little jump and spin (not even sure if I needed to, but it gets me going!), and found myself in the long black tunnel moving backwards as I have been many times before.

However, after a short time in this dark tunnel, I realized there was someone behind me, as I could see an arm to the left of where I was sitting.  I grabbed the arm, turned around and asked, Who is here with me?   I saw that it was this young male with a beautiful smile traveling with me!  

I feel he was probably an aspect of my Higher Self, as that is what I asked to do if I got OOB.  This male however appeared just a bit different than my other meeting with Richard in that I think he had lighter, even reddish tint, to his short hair and a pale, but still handsome and smiling face.  

I did ask if his name was Richard, but he just smiled saying something like it is if you want it to be!  He really didnt answer yes or no.  So I called him Richard because he was the one taking me, and that was the only name I knew (see previous blog post # 78 on my blog site).  

I was so excited to see I could talk with him and I remember saying, I have so many questions to ask you!  I remember I had the most wonderful conversation with him, asking him many questions and receiving many answers!   

The only question I remember asking is, How come I cant see? when we arrived at our destination.   Although I could see him, I couldnt see my surroundings at all, just darkness.  The feeling I got for an answer was that I was using what I know, using too much of my physical senses, and trying too hard to see with my physical eyes (or something like that).  Once I realized what he meant and let go, I was able to see fully where I was!  

Unfortunately, due to circumstances I believe were planned in advance (read on), I have NO idea where I was, what I saw, or even what we talked about! So frustrating!

In hindsight, I believe what I experienced next was a way of having me forget what I learned! I understand that perhaps it is not the time for me to know this information at this point in my growth and development here in the physical, so I have to be patient and just trust that all is as it should be.

What did happen next was quite confusing at first.  I remember being SO excited as the pull back transition to consciousness was happening, thinking I wanted to get all this wonderful information recorded quickly!  I reached for my recorder, started recording but then realized my recorder was in pieces!!

Now, I have had this false awakening happen enough times before that I was able to remember (finally!) that it probably was NOT really broken, but another false awakening!  So I reached over to where I KNOW I put my recorder, (rolled up in my sleeve) but then was SO surprised to suddenly feel like I rolled right off the couch!!  

Im thinking, What is this? Why am I on the floor?   I stand up and wonder, am I really awake and standing or am I OOB?   I am so confused, but I have to figure out whats going on, so I start moving toward the front door.  (I should have realized that the fact that I had to question it should have confirmed the idea I was truly out, but noI just continued on!)  

I felt so close to physical, I was confused and then I actually felt my foot hit something in the room as I move! This feeling just added to my confusion!  (This may have been to try to convince me I was really awake.)  

At the door, I say, Well Im just going to take a chance and try moving through the door to the outdoors (again knowing Ill either pass through it or get a nice bump on the head! lol) 

I dive through the front door, with an elated sense of satisfaction when I realize Im AM passing through it!  I knew it! (I was right to just continue on without stopping!)  

However, now Im passing through the door, head first (that was new!) and going at such a slow glacial pace that Im wondering what is going on?!  I moved so slowly, almost as though Im feeling every single atom and molecule!

As I finally get completely through and stand on my front step, I am absolutely awed by the beauty of my front yard!!  It was almost as if it opened up to reveal an immense field of beauty and depth.  I looked up into the most spectacular sky, one that seemed to move into infinity! I could see the blue sky as it changed into outer space with stars and planets then entire universes!  It was utterly amazing to see!  I felt so swept up with being a part of it all!

Realizing I still need to take advantage of being out, I move up into the yard, floating to the trees once again to feel the leaves (to be certain I can) and the joyous freedom of movement I have!  I remember thinking, oh, I miss this SO MUCH!  

As I look beyond the hill, I see what appeared to be fireworks shooting off, and Im pleased to think that they were set off for my benefit! (I guess it seemed to fit my emotional reaction  so that was my thought! Lol)

However, as I moved up the hill out of my front yard and closer to the fireworks, I became aware of some sort of transition.  I could see adults on the hillside below me and children running through the field toward the fireworks.  

Now, I get a sense of foreboding, as I also see these explosions are no longer fireworks, but have the appearance of ominous artillery firing and bombs exploding!  I fear for the children who are getting closer to them so I try to warn the adults to go gather the children!  I move down and take one child back to the parents and see that the others are being collected by their parents.  There does not seem to be any fear here, however.

Not wanting to stay in this area, I move back to the safety of my own yard and see my usual road at the end of the driveway.  Feeling like Im in familiar territory once again, I move down the driveway to the road.  Along this country road, I do a little flip, float backwards, and then see a car traveling below me.  I waved hello to them but without any response.  As I turned back, I saw the corner of my usual road turn into an intersection that was vaguely familiar.

I was now above a city-type street, one that had many roads converging into it.  The next I know Im inside this building, moving down a hallway past many rooms or areas.  I know I have been here before as it has a very familiar feeling to it.  The words Circuit City came to my mind, but I have not idea what the connection is.

As I go past this one area where there are displays and shelves, I wave to a familiar smiling man who is inside, waving back.  I move to the next area where there are children playing on some toys, yet I stay in the hall area without interacting, just looking into these individual rooms.

At the end, I move into this one room with a few young men inside with tables/displays of some sort.  They were working there, and I move up to this one young male and starting talking quite flirtatiously with him!  I remember saying, did anyone ever tell you that you were quite cute? and suchall the time, feeling like this is something this young man needs for his self-image and outlook.  

He was quite shy, and I saw through him at one point that he had a very jaundiced sickly look to his face.  I realized he must have had some sort of liver disease that may have contributed to his lack of positive self-image.  I remember thinking that my actions were not for MY needs, but that it was something this young man desperately needed.  I transitioned to full wakefulness at this point, trying to recall so many of these details!

I had the feeling that this second experience was probably a way of having me forget what I learned in the first experience with Richard/Higher Self.  I KNOW I received so many answers that I was looking for, because I can remember that I was SO excited to start recording that experience when I noticed my broken recorder (which really it wasnt!!).  By creating an immediate confusing transition and having a more involved second part, I would then want to try to remember all those other details and forget what we talked about!

This was a very interesting OBE, as I can see that I have learned some level of knowing when it is a false awakening (broken recorder), yet I still have difficulty when I am close to physical in knowing Im OOB.  Thankfully, I dont stop and question my situation, and that helps. 

Being with my guide/Higher Self was extremely powerful, as I still feel that excitement and emotion that persists after my visit.  I only wish I had some of the answers that I know I received from him!

________

As always, anyone with any insight, I'm very thankful for your feedback!
Thanks,
Karen

----------


## karen659

Unsuccessful OBE vs. symbolic dream

Jan 15,2009  Las Vegas Dream  ( I was on vacation in Vegas!)

My first realization was that I was on this moving train, watching the countryside go by and thinking, wow, this is just like what I see when Im OOB!   (Of course, this was my signal that I was OOB, but I just went on enjoying the train ride (!)  as the train was one of my very first signals when I started going OOB)   I do remember seeing people that we passed by, including someone shooting a metal bow and arrow at us!

Next memory is of being underwater (!) and seeing this picnic table, thinking, wow, thats unusual for someone to put a picnic table underwater!  Again, an anomaly that should have been my signal that I was OOB, but no, did I remember??!?!  Lol  I remember I was learning how this table was put together, and I was with this small child trying to figure out how it all works!  I even see this goldfish swimming by to seal the fact that I am underwater, but I never make the connection that I should question my surroundings!  Another lost opportunity.

Next I see a large gas truck on fire (!) in the center of the town where I live.  I was helping a female (me?) put the fire out, which I thought we were successful doing, but in looking under the truck I could see a small glow, indicating it may re-light!

I remember I tried to put this small glow out with some sort of odd liquid (soy sauce?) but when the truck started moving, this other female wanted to steer it down the hill out of the center of town to a safe area in case it did explode.

Now Im standing across the street from this same spot where the truck on fire was, watching this large three story house burning!  I felt it belonged to this same female as I met with the truck.  It was a mass of flames, and I could see the front door and windows implode, thinking it was unusual that it was imploding instead of exploding outward.  I was concerned that I was perhaps standing a little to close (across the street) for safety, as the heat from the flames were going to be intense.  I was thinking maybe we should even evacuate the people from the houses around me as well.  
_________________________________________________

I know this was a failed OOB, as I didn't pick up on the fact that I was out despite the many signals!  However, since it also seems to have a lot of symbolisms I thought I'd share it here.  This is what I found online -  maybe someone else can help me decipher this more!  Thanks in advance...Karen

DREAM SYMBOLISM found at Dreammoods.com (and my comments):

Train 
To dream that you are on a train, is symbolic of your life's journey and suggests that you are on the right track in life and headed for the right direction. Alternatively, you have a tendency to worry needlessly over a situation that will prove to work out in the end. (*BINGO! Thats me*)

Bow And Arrow 
To see a bow and arrow in your dream, represents a combination of female and male energies. It may refer to your libido or some sexual energy/desire. Alternatively, it symbolizes anger, aggression, or tension. This dream symbol may also be a metaphor that you are aiming for perfection.  (*Again, me!)*
Metal 
To see metal in your dream, signifies strength and character. It may also symbolize the inhumane side of society. Consider the exact type and shape of metal and what you were doing with it. *(Hmm, they were shooting me with it! giving me some?)*

Water 
To see water in your dream, symbolizes your unconscious and your emotional state of mind. Water is the living essence of the psyche and the flow of life energy. It is also symbolic of spirituality, knowledge, healing and refreshment. *(It was trying to show me I was within my subconscious  time to get out!!  Lol)*
Underwater 
To dream that you are underwater, suggests that you are feeling overcome with emotions and are in need of greater control in your life. You may be in over your head regarding some situation.  

Table 
To see a table in your dream, represents social unity and the potential for a meeting or gathering. It refers to your social and family connections. *(no idea on this one! )*
Goldfish 
To see a goldfish in your dream, foretells of wealth and many successful and pleasant adventures. (*Ill take it, but at the time, I felt it just meant as a reinforcement that I was truly underwater)*
Fire 
Depending on the context of your dream, to see fire in your dream can symbolize destruction, passion, desire, illumination, transformation, enlightenment, or anger. It may suggest that something old is passing and something new is entering into your life. Your thoughts and views are changing. In particular, if the fire is under control or contained in one area, then it is a metaphor of your own internal fire and inner transformation. It also represents your drive and motivation. (*could be anything!)*
To dream that a house is on fire, indicates that you need to undergo some transformation.
To dream that you put out a fire, signifies that you will overcome your obstacles in your life through much work and effort. *(seems like whatever Im changing to will be successful at least! Lol)*

Flame 
To see a flame in your dream, symbolizes purification.
To dream that you are fighting flames, signifies that you will need to invest your best efforts and energy in your road to success and wealth. (*but it seems this transformations is going to take some work/effort! Lol*)

Tanker 
To see a tanker in your dream, represents the need to defend yourself and stand up for your beliefs without being confrontational or violent. Alternatively, the tanker may symbolize a threat. *(???)*

House 
To see a house in your dream represents your own soul and self. Specific rooms in the house indicate a specific aspect of your psyche. In general, the attic represents your intellect, the basement represents the unconscious, etc   *(and my house was on fire! yikes!)*

----------


## karen659

(Second submission as I do not see my first one appearing)

Hi everyone!  Ok, I have had some new experiences lately, and have not had the time to write them up, as I felt they were more 'dream-like' or less interesting than my usual experiences.

However, upon writing them up, I see there can be some interesting aspects that some may have more insight on.  So I'm going to share them all!

For a little background, I have been in contact with another OBE'r from another country, one that is five hours ahead of me.  He is an ex-Qigong instructor and well versed with energy and chakras.  I tell you this because it pertains to aspects within this 'connection' dreams I feel I made with him.

I know some will think I am 'pressing' the 'coincidence' connection a bit, but MY feelings are that I indeed make a connection and just wanted to share.  I have only sporatic memories of the 'dream' so this is the best I can recall and it is NOT written as I usually do (with good grammar!) as it is not easy to write about...lol 

1.21.09

He was the last crew member from TV series left  felt like Doc McCoy from Star Trek - he was taking over role (?)- had silver suit on- said,come see this with me and took this other person with me to a tree where there were two birds on limb - male and female - one with bright orange and white (spike) comb on head - eating something green (beans?), something about Star Trek Im Capt Kirk, US Enterprise is what the bird says but in bird language, their voice.

I said, Hello Capt Kirk US Enterprise! playfully back, then third person comes back to us as we are all done seeing this wonderful event (?), saying time to take you back to Earth.  We were on a space ship, walking into other room I get feeling we are being captured?  as I saw something out the side window that maybe was hooking onto us (?), next thing I know the other person with me - he is unconscious with a mask over his face and cant be aroused.   I feel I have this plastic mask being placed over my face, am barely able to breathe, but had a small bit of my lower lip out so I could breathe - trying to get the third persons attention to help us.

Now half awake with spinning strong right palm - tried to move energy, thinking of N.J. and how he would do it, powered up and moved it, but because too awake - woke completely up.

Key points to link to N.J.:

-Recorder dropped on floor just before bed, I had to search for - reminder to use? 
-I dont usually wake at 12:30 am after only 2 hours sleep (would coincide with N.J.s waking time)
-Star Trek reference  link to N.J.s astronomy interest? ( I rarely watched this show!)
-Bright orange/green in tree (reference to his association of himself as tree frog in email we had) 
-birds (flying objects?)
-Other one invited me up  N.J. asleep first?
-Mask on my face barely able to breathe = not completely unconscious of experience (as other male was) so I am able to talk about it?
-Immediate thoughts of N.J. upon awakening with new energy movements he showed me being active

Narration from start of Star Trek series:  _Space... the Final Frontier. These are the voyages of the starship Enterprise. Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no man has gone before_ 

Wow, does THIS statement does fit my experiences!!!  ::shock::  lol

----------


## karen659

1/23/09

This is another experience I had, once again waking at the unusual time of 12:30am after just a few hours sleep!  While I was lying there, trying to get back to sleep, I figured Id try to play with the new energy visualizations that I had just learned about from another OBEr.  (see next entry # 95 for details)

I realize I am able to get the energy circling once again in my palms, visualizing it powering up my system.  At some point, I then realize Im in full vibrations, and am able to make them stronger and weaker upon command.  At one point, I get them almost to the point of being painful, but I knew I was in control.

I feel the floating sensations, and see hypnagogic images forming, mostly geometric shapes, again remaining fully in control and playing with them until I feel a sensation on my feet!  I have no memory of separation, yet I am now aware of tapping and playful moving of my right toes.  

I realize somehow they are a young childs hands, playing with my feet, so I take my left foot and  start tickling the little boy (about age 2-3) who I now see hanging onto my right foot!  I pick him up and bring him up on the bed, all the time tickling and playing with him, enjoying his laughter and the fun we are having.  (In the recording, I mention that I cannot recall what else we did, but we did do other fun things together for a while)

At the next recall, the experience became more dream-like because I noticed the boy seemed to get older in age.  I was not sure what to do with him, and got up to take him to the door that appeared.  He wasnt letting go, and he stood there forlornly looking at me, not wanting to go through this doorway!

Realizing he was just a child in spite of his looks, I felt I had to take control and I opened the door and pushed him into the next room!  Closing the door quickly behind him, I told him, I have to think for a minute! because I was really not sure what to do next!!

Standing there, I could see through the wall into the room, and watched as he took off into the room (again as a young child of 2 or 3), so I opened the door to go in with him.  I am astounded to see my OWN two sons in the room (both as young children of ages 3 and 5  not 25 and 27 as they are today!)  

My older son is playing with blocks, laughing as he knocks them down.  My younger son is playing quietly off to the side, and this new young boy is hold what looks like a vacuum cleaner!!  Hes making vacuum noises as he plays with it, and I remember thinking, gee, I should really turn it on and put him to work! lol  All three boys were playing independently, yet togetherthat was the feeling.  At this point I awaken, and record what I remember.

What is interesting here is that I remember a previous experience where a woman was thanking me for my boys and how much they helped her son when they were younger (see #12 in blog posts).  I have no idea if it is the same reference, but I am still very happy to know my boys are helping others as well!  (even though they may not know it!)

----------


## karen659

1.25.09 
Early AM OBE with Full Control

This experience was unique in many ways as you will read shortly.  The major difference is that I had the luxury of staying in bed after waking, and to use this time for some energy work and visualizations in hopes of getting OOB.  

Thanks to N.J., I used a little different energy visualizations in that my in-breath would pull the white light into my second chakra from both my head and my feet, and then the out-breath would send this energy up and down throughout my body.  The sensation of circling in my palms was then a signal that I was about to be in the proper mindset, so I used my affirmations of mind-awake, body-asleepnow I am out of body! to emphasis my intentions.

Remember I was visualizing different scenes when an 18 wheel tractor-trailer truck with painted sides appeared in front of an area I was looking at.  The painted sides of the truck completely blended in with background, with a stone wall appearance rising above a body of water painted on the truck.

As the truck moved in front of the area I was in, it completed blended in with the scenery and I was unable to see the truck!  I then moved forward, and the truck became apparent again, so I moved back to marvel at how amazing this total camouflage was!  With my position, I could make the truck completely hidden and then move forward to see that it was only an illusion.

In hindsight, this may have been a preparation for me to move into the next scene.  I next remember looking at the beautiful waterfall that was flowing across a large lake from where I was standing.  As I love waterfalls, I wanted to get closer and somehow I KNEW I was able to move into this scene if I wanted to.  At the same time, I also KNEW I was lying in bed, in the exact position that I really was in!

Wanting to see this waterfall, I just pushed forward into the scene, and immediately heard the rushing, windy sounds of separation!  This loud blowing sound I have heard many times before and I knew at this point I was separating!  

However, this was NOT as easy an exit as my usual roll-outs!  I was tugging and pushing so hard, hearing that wind, and focusing on that waterfall to try to control my movements!  I feel I am succeeding in separating, but I find myself veering off from over the lake toward a building on my left that is on the edge of the lake. 

I am now standing next to this building by the lake, knowing the waterfall is around the corner of the building to my left, so I enter the water.  I immediately feel the change in texture as I glided into the water, and take the time to go completely under to feel the difference.  I put my head partially out, and still remember the different sensations I had being just partially submerged.

This exit is different also in that I FULLY KNOW that I am out of body, there is no doubt in my mind whatsoever and I am enjoying knowing this fact and using it to explore instead of just letting go and following along with whatever happens to me.

Now I want to get to the waterfall, and as I know I can move without swimming/walking, I just push ahead through the water, but Im moving so slowly!  I remember worrying that maybe Im moving so slowly because the water is so thick and heavy, so I think jet-ski to try to make my movements faster! lol   It worked!  

(The belief we all have that we cant walk on water is quite difficult to overcome!  This may also have been the reason I did not go into the water initially, but had to be steered toward the land next to the building at the waters edge.)

I move to the area where I saw the waterfall, but when I get there, there is NO waterfall!  I sense that I am to make the waterfall appear, so I visualize it and watch as it appears!!  I can feel the water now flowing down and I play in the turbulent water as it hits the lake!  (I do remember, though, that the waterfall I visualized certainly wasnt as beautiful as the one I had seen initially!!  lol)

Interestingly, my husband appears on the bank of this lake and yells to me something about getting a good bargain on a case of nuts (!) he bought from his friend Dave.  (I do think again this may have been MY belief somehow that I know my husband thinks Im nuts when I tell him about my adventures!  lol)  He also said something about, well, I see you decided to put in a lake instead of a pool! as if we had been discussing this new addition!

I began to feel that transitional pullback and quickly made my key words in reverse order to help me remember as much detail as I can.  Despite my best efforts, after recording I could not get back into as deep a mindset as I needed to return.

This experience was so different from my usual nighttime OOBs  I had that dual consciousness initially knowing I was both in bed, yet able to go into my scene.  I had a more difficult separation this time with the rushing noises, but with full awareness of separating.  I was able to maintain full control at all time, never having to just let go and allow things to happen.  

As I have mentioned, I can also see that my beliefs play a big part of what I experience  hence the reason many have such a difficult time in learning to navigate the astral experience.  It has taken me a long time to get even this far as I know I am still a novice in learning these new realms!

----------


## karen659

1.30.09   5:15 am

(NOTES: Woke 4am initially, reluctantly used the bathroom even though I was so tired <I did because I had a dream that told me I had to get up!!> and then went back to bed.  I fully awakened at 5:15am after this entire experience)

I awoke from sleep, watching a small airplane move past my window followed by a much larger passenger jet that was very low to the ground!  I was concerned because I felt something was wrong and watched in horror as this large passenger jet made a sharp turn and began a nose-dive to the ground!  

I became even MORE concerned when I realized how close this airliner was going to crash, almost in my front yard!  Now it is interesting what I did next  I was lying in bed, thinking it is early morning nearly time to get up for work, next to my husband, watching this plane nose-dive in a most certain crash in my front yard.I immediately resigned myself, calmly and quietly, to my impending death in the assumed fireball explosion, (knowing there was no where to run), and quickly reached over to my husband to give a hug before I passed over.

As the crash occurred, there was blackness, a sense of overwhelming energy movement and some dull roaring (perhaps was the separation noise) that kept me aware of what was occurring.  I am actually thinking that I am passing over and am thankful that it is quick and painless! I somehow knew it wouldnt hurt, as it would only be a transition.  I lay there quietly and waited, knowing I would soon find myself on the other side in spirit.

My next lucid thoughts were that I am once again lying in bed, same position, and awake to realize that it was all a very lucid dream, and one that I feel I should record as not many people get to feel what it is like to pass over!! lol

I reach for my recorder at the bedside, and again, I find it in pieces!  I felt clumsy, with coins dropping on the floor (I remember one being the US Mercury dime) and magazines falling off the bedside stand. 

Now you may remember that this has been a learned signal for the fact I am out of body, however, I take no heed at this time, primarily because this wakefulness is SO physical in its sensations, even more so than I ever remember!  I desperately try to put it back together and I do succeed in recording what I recall of the airplane crash (In hindsight, nothing was really recorded!)

I now get up, as I know its time for work, even picking up the magazine on the floor to place it back on the dresser as I noticed an article I wanted to read in it, and headed for my bathroom.  Again, no thoughts of it being anything more than my usual work day routine.

This is where I am astonished to look into the mirror and see that my appearance is that of one I had just over a year ago when my hair was a bit longer and it was pulled back in a most disheveled appearance!  This startled me enough to realize, hey wait, I cant have long hair now  so I must be out of body!!!   ::shock:: 

In order to confirm this I try to put my hand through the walls and am SO shocked to see that I can!  I feel the texture changes and turn to leave the bathroom because Im not staying here!  ::D:   I see the skylight above me (one that is not in this room, but another room of the house) and zoom up to leave!

I can still remember how it felt to pass through the skylight, having my head emerge into the cooler outside air and am so excited to think this is a NEW way of experiencing this travel!  I think of my mother who lives next door and plan on visiting, but as soon as I am mostly out of the house, I feel the pullback signal and soft transitioning of a return.

Confusion reigns for a few moments upon true awakening, because I still recall the plane crash dream and the previous attempt at getting up for work!  I realize this was a solid out of body experience into the physical, as I was solidly convinced I was doing nothing more than my usual physical routine!   :smiley: 

I really wish I could explain the difference here between this OBE and my others.  I know the previous OBEs were also real in some sense, but they pale in comparison with how real and intense I felt with this one.  Phenomenal was the word I used to describe it upon recording.

My own attempt at explaining this change is to think that my beginning OBEs were in a less full version of myself, as I had to learn the process and ability to move about and think within this realm.  With the last two experiences (one I did not post yet) there is definitely a higher degree of physical-ness or fullness that I am experiencing.  I initially thought my OBEs were different in feeling and appearance only due to the differing levels of astral realms that I enter into, but now Im thinking it is only an additional explanation of the astral body experience.  There are many levels of wholeness you can be in as well.

Any thoughts?

Also, in hindsight, I see the fact that I dreamt I had to get up at 4am prior to this experience to go into the bathroom may have been planned as well  that gave me a comparison visit to the bathroom that allowed me to see that the next one was to be questioned!!  lol

----------


## patrick45

_Have you ever come across anything scary or disturbing in your OOBEs?? Every time I try it, I feel myself getting really heavy, and I float upwards and realize that I am above my bed, and when I try to open my bedroom door, I always hear a really disturbing sound, like a growl or a scream or moan or something like that when I attempt to open it, and fear that if I open it something really disturbing will come out... what should I do??? I think it's trying to keep me from exploring, or that it's hostile..._

----------


## karen659

> Have you ever come across anything scary or disturbing in your OOBEs?? Every time I try it, I feel myself getting really heavy, and I float upwards and realize that I am above my bed, and when I try to open my bedroom door, I always hear a really disturbing sound, like a growl or a scream or moan or something like that when I attempt to open it, and fear that if I open it something really disturbing will come out... what should I do??? I think it's trying to keep me from exploring, or that it's hostile...



Hi Patrick!  

You bring up an important part of getting OOB successfully and learning to navigate this realm.  You are completely right in that it IS trying to prevent you from exploring!  

Whether it is from your own 'thought forms' or from another entitity, the sounds and images you see/feel that create any fear response will end your experience immediately.  A key aspect to successfully navigating the astral realm is to learn to have complete control over your emotions - ANY emotion except for loving energy is to be kept in check.  It is not easy, but with practice you CAN do it!

I have met this 'negativity' a few times (in my blog, see # 36, 59, & 88) and have successfully been able to 'defend' myself by visualizing protective shields and/or sending love energy to whatever is causing me to become fearful. 

This negativity can be a product of your own 'thoughts/imagination' or from other entities who are seeking out ANY fearful emotions to 'prey' upon.  Sometimes all they need is the loving thoughts to realize their negativity is keeping them 'locked' in their environment!

If it is from your OWN thoughts/imagination, then you need to read and learn more about the astral realms (good sites/books recommended on my blog) so that there is NO DOUBT whatsoever that you CANNOT be harmed in the astral!!  Any fear stops OOBEs, as you will not be allowed to continue with them - it will only cause more 'fearful' constructs.

If the fear is being generated by other entities who in the astral, then they WANT you to be fearful, as it is what they seek to sustain their 'state'.  They cannot withstand ANY loving thoughts, and despite how difficult it may sound, you MUST send loving energy to them, offer to help, and you will find they disappear!!  Give them fear, then they grow...and become more fearful.

You must KNOW that no harm will befall you OOB...that will be your first step in moving forward.  Next time you see that door, hear those sounds....visualize a protective white light/shield around you, and send loving thoughts to anything that raises your concern, and open that door!   It WILL disappear and you will be able to move on!  

As you can see from this last post, I have been able to overcome even my fear of dying...that calm, accepting resignation of my transition to the spirit state is something I almost look forward to, but only when it is my 'time'!!  lol

I hope this helps...remember, have no fear - put your shields up, and send loving thoughts....it IS true that LOVE conquers all!!  lol

Thanks for the post,
Karen
http://karen659.blogspot.com/

----------


## karen659

I thought I should put a post here after hearing of the horrible plane crash today in my home state of New York near Buffalo (about a 6 hour drive from my house) - In reading the news releases I am astounded at the similarity of this crash and my description from 2/1/09:





> I awoke from sleep, watching a small airplane move past my window followed by a much larger passenger jet that was very low to the ground!  I was concerned because I felt something was wrong and watched in horror as this large passenger jet made a sharp turn and began a nose-dive to the ground!  
> 
> I became even MORE concerned when I realized how close this airliner was going to crash, almost in my front yard!  Now it is interesting what I did next  I was lying in bed, thinking it is early morning nearly time to get up for work, next to my husband, watching this plane nose-dive in a most certain crash in my front yard.I immediately resigned myself, calmly and quietly, to my impending death in the assumed fireball explosion, (knowing there was no where to run), and quickly reached over to my husband to give a hug before I passed over.



The similarity of the 'nose-dive' by eyewitnesses, into only my front yard (damage was not widespread), and even one survivor's name being Karen is just too eerie! (Not to mention the fact that her last name is very familiar sounding to me for some reason!!!) 

But I do want to allay any fears for those who remember reading my post to let them know it was not me!

I have been extremely busy and caught up with life lately, yet still have been having OBEs and learning experiences that are showing me that I am being 'worked on' in some way "to make the outer like the inner"....   One experience in particular I may share should nothing more interesting show up soon!!  

Thanks to those who send emails of concern...I am fine, just very busy!   
Karen

----------


## karen659

2/15/09

For this experience, I had set the intention of trying to real time connect with NJ and seeing if we were able to send/receive any images, energy, etc. and to have another OBE if possible.  

I woke about 1:45am and went to the couch, and can say now that I had a great response from the connection with NJ  a tremendous amount of energy and images were validated and correlated by him!   :boogie: 

Next memory is that I remember I was able to climb OOB, feeling that heavy sensation as if close to physical again.  It was dark, but I was able to get my vision improved by pulling off whatever I felt I had around my eyes to see again.  I moved away from the couch, because I didnt want to see myself on it (knowing Id go back in!) and moved to the front door.  

I passed my dog Buddy, and remember calling to him, lets go thinking hed like to accompany me.  Facing Buddy, but moving backward, I remember figuring itd be different to float backwards out the front door, so I did!

It was totally dark, but I put out the intention to zoom up and go see the Earth from space again as a primary destination.   Somehow, within that blackness of travel, I felt or was told that I had to go where I was needed. 

I next became aware of lying back on the couch, listening to some talk, as if a radio station DJ.  It was so clear, and because this has been a signal that Im still OOB, I just let go and enjoyed listening to what was being said.  However, I have no memory of what he was talking about!

I realized then that someone was lying on the couch next to me, as I could feel strong male arms wrapped around me! He spoke but so softly that I had to ask him to repeat words at times.  Enjoying this closeness, I figured it was a guide (or someone I wanted it to be!) and didnt try to intervene. 

However, upon further realization that our closeness was much too physical, (as I could remember what it felt like recently to be with one who is more spiritually vibrating), I asked, whos here with me? as I moved away from the couch.

I saw a white male, average build, with straggly blond chin-length hair and unshaven face.  He appeared to be angry at someone, telling me emphatically about how his brother did something to him (something about a meal?)  I had to change his emotions, and upon hearing he had five sons, I asked more about them.  His demeanor changed, and he became the proud happy father, telling me their ages (17, 15, 12, 10, ? ) and I could see I had his attention.  

I am not really sure how this ended - however, I do know that the door in my living room was important in the final outcome.  I know he needed help, and I am guessing that I had to get him to realize there was more for him through the door so that hed go and find his way to the Light.

My next recall is that I am back on the couch, and can hear what sounds like the countdown for a rocket take-off!  5 -4-3-2-1..I could see a matrix of color and light patterns on the ceiling, as if blinking lights and movement, feeling like Im about to take off!!!  

I hear the words, a new beginning a new phase just starting or at least something to that effect.  Im thinking how intense it all feels, SO much more than the usual false awakening!!  It assumed it was a false awakening as I knew I was on the couch, but this intense feeling was something new!

Now, my next recollection IS that of a false awakening, as I hear my son coming into the room, yet I know hes not really here!  He moves to the couch where I am and starts tickling me with a feather in my face to try to wake me!!  I knew I had to stay with it and just let go to see what happens next.

Lying on the couch, I now feel a small hand next to me, knowing its a child.  I sit up, and see this young boy around age 10.  I ask him his name, and he tells me Jonathan, and then starts telling me how he hates music class and other school problems.  Again, I know I have to help and I am not sure what to say or do!  

I ask him if anyone is here with him or if he saw any Light.  Again, I have only the vaguest memory of the ending, as Jonathan then moved to part of the couch where my head would lie, as if looking for something he lost.  I could barely hear what he was saying, and my memory of the ending is lost at this point.  I would hope that having Jonathan look for something may have been all that was needed to get him to find those who were there to help him.

Once again, because all these events have now passed, Im aware enough to know that I have to get something recorded or all will be lost!  I find my recorder, and sure enough, its in pieces!!  This time, however, I KNOW its not true, so I force myself to awaken a bit more and try to find it again.  

For a second and even a third time, (!) I found my recorder in pieces, but each time knowing I just had to force myself awake a bit more so that I could record it!  Until I woke completely and actually recorded what I could remember, I was so deep that I knew I could have moved back into another OBE easily, however, I wanted to have as much as I could recorded!

After recording, I did go back OOB one more time, and this time definitely met my guide who gave me a hand squeeze while I was traveling to let me know it was him!  I will post here the beginning of the experience, but not its entirety as it had a lot to do with my personal learning and would not be as interesting.

What is interesting about this last experience is how I took control and changed the experiences to fit my needs and move OOB.  I remember trying to get back to my car (aka body, symbolically I believe) after being somewhere.  I found my car sitting in water, as the ice that it had previously been parked on had melted to a great degree!  (symbolic of a 'breaking down'?)

The only way I was going to get back, was to try to step upon this submerged stone in the water, to use as a stepping stone to reach the car.  The water was deep, dirty, and murky, and I was fearful of falling into it.  (Symbolism for the subconscious (water) and the unclean/unhealthy emotions that melted into it?)

Of course, trying to step upon this stone, I did slip and fall completely into the water!!  However, instead of panic and fear, I somehow knew that I just had to let go once again, and take control.  I could feel the water as it seeped up around my head and ears, and decided I was not going to stay here!  I made the intention that this water was river rapids to get some movement going.  

The movement started and the clean bubbling water was so refreshing and fun!  Now the movement became faster and I sat up as if on a slide, enjoying the swaying and swishing fun that a long mountainous slide would give me!

This is where I became aware of arms around me again, and as I put my arms up to enjoy the ride (like you see on roller coasters!), I grabbed the hands of the one behind me and he gave me this knowing squeeze as if to let me know that all is going to be ok!  This one was definitely my guide or another close spiritual friend!

We had so much fun on the slide, and at the bottom when it was time to shoot off the end of it, there was such an intense energy shift that my guide/friend had to hold on tight to me to prevent my separation from him!  The experience then changed to one that gave me a personal message of learning, which appropriately fits the beginning symbolism of this experience.

Thanks for hanging in and reading this long one...my experiences have certainly been kicked up a notch in their intensity and degree of learning.  

I hope by sharing these experiences, everyone who reads these can also know that they too CAN do this!  I am no one special, with the same abilities as everyone...the first step is always just taking note of what you remember in your 'dreams' and and write/record them!  After a while you become 'aware' that you are dreaming while in it, and that's when you take control!

As always, any insight is greatly appreciated!!

Karen

----------


## karen659

I thought Id take the time to make sure those of you who are really interested in learning how to dreamwalk and travel out of body are aware of the upcoming workshops to be held by my mentor, Mr. William Buhlman, author of _Adventures Beyond the Body_ and _Secrets of the Soul_.  

As you may know, I attended one of his workshops and it was one of the best experiences I ever had!  I highly recommend those who are able to attend to do so, you wont regret it!  It may even help you move ahead with your own experiences, just as it did with mine!

See my blog posts #20 and #21 for more details as to what the workshop incorporates and for my OBE I had during that workshop!  

If you can, please go! 
Be sure to tell Mr. Buhlman, as you will get a chance to talk to him personally, that Karen sent you!  :smiley: 

Below are the workshop sites and dates, and you can follow this link to find the contact information and more details: http://www.astralinfo.org/upcomingevents.htm

PLEASE GO IF YOU CAN! and let me know how YOU liked it!

Wishing you much success,
Karen

*WILLAM BUHLMANS
Adventures Beyond the Body Workshops*

*BOULDER, COLORADO*
The Avalon 6185 Arapahoe Rd. Boulder, CO 
Located at the base of the Flatirons in the Rocky Mountain Front Range
*March 20-22, 2009* 

*SEDONA, ARIZONA*
Sedona Masonic Lodge, 135 Shrine Road, Sedona, Arizona 
A wonderful location situated in the scenic heart of Sedona
*April 17-19, 2009*

South American Workshop
*CARACAS, VENEZUELA*
San Antonio de los Altos, Vía Amarillo, Calle Sur 1, Los Pinitos Villa Rafols, Estado Miranda, Venezuela
*May 8-10, 2009*

*LYON, FRANCE*
A wonderful B&B location situated in the scenic rolling hills of southern France.
*June 13-14, 2009*

*ROME, ITALY*
A great location near the Forum in the heart of Rome
*June 20-21, 2009*

----------


## hellohihello

Oh wow. OBE's seem quite scary. Not for me, anyhow it is interesting reading this  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

> Oh wow. OBE's seem quite scary. Not for me, anyhow it is interesting reading this



Well.....Hi hellohihello!!  :smiley: 

I'm glad you find it interesting, and I can respect the fact that you may find them scary.  However, just keep an open mind as to what they are and how they CAN'T harm you, and you just never know where your lucid dreams may take you!!  :wink2:  

There is so much to discover if you don't 'close any doors' to opportunity!

Thanks again,
Karen

----------


## karen659

2/26/09  Controlling Fear, Sending Love

I moved to the couch about 3am with the intention of attempting to travel.  My first recollection was not one of a direct OBE, but it seemed to relate to the general theme of the nights events so I am writing that here as well.

I found myself in a local shopping mall parking lot at night, looking for a parking space.  I notice many other cars there, all trying to squeeze into spots available.  I park my car, and start walking toward the building when I notice that the lights are out and I can barely see! 

I know I saw a curb and avoided that, trying to remain in the roadway.  It became pitch black, and I became aware of others walking near me as I could hear them talking.  I sensed a bit of fear, because I didnt know who these people were and then became aware of hearing my own thoughts!  

I heard the words, fear and bad guy and felt like someone was coming after me!  I was being forced to the ground, but amazingly I kept under control and just went with the flow, not fighting anything because somehow I knew I could not be hurt!  The entire experience faded with that thoughtand I awoke.

Getting back to sleep with the intention of travel again, I now find myself in full vibrations, knowing I can separate.  I roll out as usual, but this time it is the difficult separation in that I felt so heavy and out of control.  I could barely move, and it was only with strong affirmations of to the door! that I moved to the dining room.  

I stopped because I thought I heard someone say something, and asked, Is anyone there?   I received no response and decided to just move outdoors as I didnt feel stable enough to maintain much of this experience.  In hindsight, however, it may have been the man you will read about at the end of this experience.

Moving outdoors, I see the familiar trees in my yard and it gives me validation that I am out.  (Despite my frequent OBEs, I still feel reassured when I see things that validate my experience!)  Without a specific destination planned, I use my preferred to my higher self! affirmation to go wherever my spirit feels I will learn best.

I zoom up to the dark sky, seeing tiny dots of white lights in the blackness as I move forward.  It changes to the sensation of the backward black tunnel  and it continues for quite a while!  When it stops, though, I find myself once again back on the couch, feeling like Im awake!

With hesitating, I just roll back off the couch and once again, find it is heavy and difficult to move.  Affirming to the door! I move to the front door and still find my movements difficult and not as clear as they can be.

I move to the front yard and still feeling heavy and grounded as I lie on the soft grass.  Looking up, I see my parents house next door, and decide Id like to just go see whats going on over there.  However, no amount of affirmations or intentions made me move!

As Im lying there, Im wondering whats happening?  I look to my hands and see they are glowing, signaling and validating that I am indeed out of body, just hindered in my movements.

I spy a bit of paper lying near me and I start to pick up the long strip of paper, wondering what is this for?  It appears to be EKG paper (familiar strips of long paper I use regularly at work in the hospital) and as I move to pick the continuous strip of paper up, I notice it is wrapped completely around my house, from end to end!!  

My thoughts at that time were that somehow it was showing me that this experience would be work-related, but I am still not sure how it is. I also remember thinking, I cant let experience go too long as I need to record it, but then decided I didnt do too much, so I wouldnt stop the experience yet!

As I realize there is just too much paper here to pick up, I let go of itonly to find myself immediately back in body on the couch!  Thinking Im awake, but not being sure, I am able to roll out and once again find myself standing in the living room.

This time it was an easy roll out, and I even remember thinking, wow, third times the charm! As I begin to move away, I am aware of someone standing just behind me, off to my right.

I see the dark shape of a man, with a growling zombie-like voice that says, Give me more medicine now!  He grabs both my hands and holds them tight!  

Somehow I am able to maintain control of my fear, even though Im backing up to move away!  I know I cant be hurt, but it was an intense sound to his voice, and the physical grasp of his hands was very real! 

He repeated Give me more medicine now! and I remember thinking I have to do something, but what?  So I say, Go to the Light! (Not really knowing why I said this!)  He continues to hold my hands and growl, so I reaffirm, go to the Light!

I have the knowing that there is more I need to do, but I cannot think clearly enough to remember with this very real sensation of physical touch.  So I add, go to the Light NOW! hoping that this would help, only to realize as he released my hands that I should have sent him Love! 

I believe this experience was a learning one to show me that I still need some help in remembering that it is Love that conquers all fear!  I am able to control the fear, and maintain the experience, however, I need to also remember that in order to help, and I have to send Love in return.  

These experiences with fear, both my own thoughts of fear (as in the parking lot) and fear of close encounters were given to show me that in order to move ahead, I must learn to emanate Love to all I meet.

----------


## karen659

3/13/09

There has been much turmoil in my life over the past few weeks and as usual, my ability to remember my travels OOB diminishes.  I know I am still having my usual frequent exits, however, no matter how I try, the conscious recall of the event fades very quickly when fully awake.  

What is interesting is that I can recall trying to remember details while being out with my usual technique of word associations, but every time, once fully awake and back in the real world, there is no memory left except knowing I was out.

This last experience I am sharing here mainly because I feel it was unusual in my ability to physically feel not only texture, but also emotions!  Up to this time, I have learned quite well to control my emotional responses to anything I encountered, knowing that any extreme emotional response (other than love/happiness) will end my travels.  This time, there were physical sensations and emotions that caused even more loss of control and lack of accomplishment within the experience.

There were multiple exits this night, but unfortunately there are few details except for the following.  The first time I became aware of my readiness to separate, I easily rolled out, but found myself standing in darkness, barely able to move!  I remember calling out for a friend (NJ), in an attempt to move.  But for some reason I was immediately back in body, but quickly feeling the readiness to separate sensation.  

I rolled out for the second time, and with my to the door! affirmation, I started moving but with extreme difficulty!  I felt so heavy and so sluggish; I just wanted to get to the door as quickly as possible. I recall seeing my dog Buddy watching me, so I called for him to come with me.  I felt concerned and upset for some reason.

It was still dark and I couldnt see well, so I made a beeline for the front door feeling every texture change as I passed through the different pieces of furniture in my hurry to get outside.  (I realize now that with my regular OBEs, I would normally take the usual path around the furniture as I do in physical, but this time I was so intent on getting outside, I just moved straight to the door through the furniture!)

Again, I could sharply feel the texture change as I passed through the front door, and I remember standing in my front yard, now feeling the tingle of raindrops falling!  I recall I was surprised to discover that it was raining! 

Suddenly, I found myself back in body, for the third time with the signal to separate.  Again, I moved to the front door and outside, still very heavy and barely able to see.  This time, I remember feeling the rain drops tingle once again, and decided I would try to fly.  Again no success with my usual quick take off, so this time I thought maybe I could at least lift and drift, moving slowly.  Thankfully, I was pleased to discover I was lifting gently, but once again, I didnt get far before finding myself back into body.

I also remember that a few times being out with these first experiences of the night, that I tried desperately to see more clearly (as I did not remember to us my Clarity now! affirmation.)  Instead I remember trying to physically open my eyes and I recall that it felt as though I WAS opening them for real!  But with the realization that I was seeing too much light AND feeling them physically opening, I quickly closed them and continued with the experience.

The last outing of the night began with another false awakening that I was at least aware of enough to let it continue.  I could hear my stepson and a few of his friends come into the living room directly to the couch where I was sleeping!  One sat in the chair next to me, and the others were talking and milling around, paying no attention to me sleeping next to them!  

I remember I tried to make a few movements and small noises to let them know I was there (as I am never sure when a false awakening occurs - but felt fairly sure this one was!)  One friend even tried to pull the covers off of me, and remember having to grab them back to let them know I was there!
The group moves into the kitchen, and I am rather upset to think the friends were invited over without my knowledge.  I realize by now this is definitely a false awakening, and Im curious so I take this time to easily roll out of body to follow them!

I watched them for a time, while standing outside the kitchen, but then decided I wanted to make contact so I moved into the kitchen and around the lunch counter.  I am now trying to make noise to get their attention, and I know I am talking but they are not hearing me!

 I recall hearing my voice, having it sound like a dull  wah,wah,wah, and coming out unintelligible.   I realize I am not getting anywhere, I am feeling very frustrated, upset, and unable to think properly.  Knowing these are emotions I have to control, I try to send love, but the best I can muster is gratitude.  (I really dont know what this means, but thats what I recorded, so thats what Im writing!)

I move back to the dining room area, with the realization I was going to lose the experience, and now feeling quite physically ill and nauseous!  Trying to prolong the OOB experience, I tried the little spin and affirmation to my higher self! but this spinning only made me more nauseous!!!  I have never ever experienced such physical sensations while being OOB before!  

I am not sure what is happening with me, so I decide to end the experience intentionally, something else I have never done before!  I think directly of my physical body (which was easy since I was feeling such intense physical emotions!) and was able to return quickly.

I know this isnt much of an experience to share, as I felt was not fully functioning and my emotions seemed to be out of control.  However, there were some differences I felt from my usual exits, so I thought Id write this one.  

I will share with everyone, however, what I did discover soon after that nights experiences.  That same time that I was OOB, my friend NJ was experiencing some intense emotional upset that I feel I may have somehow picked up on!  

There is no way to firmly validate this connection, however, the time and sensations seem to fit and since my intention that night was to visit with him, perhaps I shared this turmoil and became more emotional and therefore less functioning.

----------


## karen659

Hi everyone!  Things here in 'real life' have been quite busy with some very stressful situations and health concerns over the past few weeks.  Experiences have continued, but not to the degree that there is much information that I feel others can learn from.

However, this experience has a few 'new' aspects, so I'm sharing that latest.  I welcome any insights, comments, or thoughts!

Thanks,
Karen
http://karen659.blogspot.com/

3/18/09

This experience offered once again more new experiences for me.  In retrospect, I feel I have had so much to do and take care of in the past few weeks with my physical life that my astral body is trying to compensate by giving me what I need to balance.

Just prior to sleep with this experience, and knowing that I have not had the chance to help others while OOB in a long time, I do recall a brief thought that impressed upon mind that this time I just might get my wish.  However the difference was, this time they came to me!

I went to my traveling couch at 3am per my usual routine.  As Im lying there, I get the typical altered sensations (floating, soft buzzing) that indicates Im about ready to separate.  Instead of just rolling out as usual, I find my legs floating vertical in the air!  Now this is common for me as a signal to roll, however, I couldnt move!  I question whether perhaps I really DO have my legs this high, but also realize it just isnt possible.  

While lying there, feeling my legs floating and not able to roll out, I have a sense of someone coming from the kitchen area.  I feel slight apprehension, as I see a very strong male (energy) shadow moving toward me, talking animatedly and emphatically, as he towered over my body lying on the couch!

My initial reflexive reaction was to put my hand up to him and said Stop!, however upon doing so, immediately knew I should not do that and then said, I send you love!  He stopped, calmed a bit, and with this success, I also visualized sending loving energy to him, which improved his overall sense quite a bit.  He was able to talk more coherently to me now, and at the time, I knew what we were discussing but there is no memory now.  I only have the impression he was explaining something, and just needed to talk.  

He faded out and now I felt the presence of another smaller female, hunched over, next to the couch in the same spot he faded from.  It was a much older woman, quiet and non-threatening, and I asked, what can I help you with? She mumbled something softly, and the conversation is again not recalled, however I do remember sending her love as well.

She faded after a short time and once again, a very animated, almost agitated, middle-aged female appeared in her place.  She was talking loudly and waving her arms about.  I recall only scraps of information about our conversation, something about products, and TV, and things she needs or was interested in.  Because I had already started sending love with the other two, and with her strong energy appearance, it was easy to calm her down and just talk to her without any concerns or fear.

At some point, she faded, and I became aware of my moving feet.  This time I realized I could now roll out!  I stood up next to the couch, amazed at the strength of solidness I felt! However, I couldnt move!  Once again, I try to the door! and when that didnt work, to the outside!

Now realizing I could see (usually Im in darkness initially), my orientation was a bit confused.  Although I felt as though I was facing my dining room, it appeared to me that my living room bay window was in front of me!  Without questioning my orientation status (as it was much more important that I get out, not caring which direction!) I just affirmed, to the outside! while looking at the window.

VERY slowly, I begin to move, so I say to the window, to the outside  ANYthing to move!  Im drifting slowly, very slowly.and it feels as though I am not in control of this one.  So, I just let go and remember it doesnt matter where I go out, as long as I get out!  Lol  

I start to move up to the ceiling, and think, oh this is great! as Ill get to experience the texture changes as I pass through so slowly.  Indeed I do, first the ceiling, then the attic area, through the roof and then to the outside  each feeling so different in texture and sensation.

I am moving SOoooo slowly, finally breaking through to the outside, seeing clouds and birds, and even something that Im not sure what is was while flying (this is what I recorded  very limited memories here).

I am enjoying the drifting and floating, getting so comfortable and relaxed.  I even recall knowing I could take part of the cloud to use as a pillow!  I was so content and at peace, not really going anywhere, but just enjoying the open expansiveness and peaceful feelings.  The sense of freedom and comfort was immense.

When I came back to couch, there was another first I can remember doing.  I had to actually turn around to get into the right position as Im getting back in body.  I somehow knew I had to re-enter differently, but I really dont know how I knew!  

I am aware I have so much to record and am now trying to bring myself awake slowly while trying to find recorder.  Its hard to describe, but I knew I wasnt awake enough to get it working so I hung onto the memories as much as I could while trying to wake even further.  However once I was fully awake to record, I still lost so many memories.  

I am find this happening more and more often, with deep memories holding while slowly waking, using attempts to bring them to the surface with signal words, but losing the idea behind them as soon as I am fully awake.

As for the shadowing figures, all needed to do was calm them down and become comfortable with their animated and wild energy (that initially scared me slightly).  By remembering to send loving thoughts and energy as they spoke to me allowed me to show my understanding of the loving communication process that is difficult to control many times when faced with fear while OOB.

Getting fully out after meeting these individuals was also different in that despite my lack of usual quick determined movements, it was still an enjoyable experience, as the slowness allowed me to fully experience each part of the process.  When finally outdoors, the expansiveness and happiness I felt just doing nothing I believe was a much needed respite from the extremely stressful and overactive life that I have encountered these past few weeks.

----------


## karen659

Hi everyone!  Although this is another less-than-spectacular experience, I thought it gives some ideas as to how I have learned to respond to the different signals and clues that I get during an OBE.

I am just happy to get out again, and am glad to feel it appears that I am making some progress. Hope someone gets something from it!  ;-D

-Karen

4/01/09  Gaining Confidence

My first recollection of this experience is the music and loud noise coming from the living room where I was sleeping.  I felt I was fully awake and should go investigate where this music was coming from.  Realizing that the room appeared just a bit different than it really does, I gives me the awareness that I am in another false awakening and use this to roll out of body.  I affirm, to the door! and move slowly, feeling a VERY strong pulling sensation back to body.  

Realizing I am not going to make it to the door, I change direction to the hallway near my daughters bedroom.  Now I hear excited barking!  Without hesitating, I call for the dogs to come, and immediately see two smaller dogs appear in the hall.  The smaller one is light brown, longer hair, and has a familiar sense that I attributed to my younger childhood days, as he excitedly jumps up on me.  The other dog is slightly bigger, black/brown, shorthair and a little more reserve, but friendly.  He comes up to me and nuzzles me contentedly, as if to say hello.

Looking up, I see in the doorway a large black/brindle dog that hesitates before entering.  I feel a slight apprehension, but then realize it is more of a timid feeling coming from this big dog, and coax him to join the other two at my side.  

I hug him and rub his short hair, noticing that his right eye is missing and his coat is matted.  Sitting in the hallway playing with these dogs, I sense a presence standing in the doorway to my daughters room.  It is an older, stocky, tall white male with short grey hair and small blotches scattered throughout his face.  He is non-threatening, but distant (timid?), and I realize he is there to talk to me.  

His question is recorded as, Hows your sex appeal (but the word felt like confidence) for working with us? Can you help us (those of us) in this population? (Other than the specific words sex appeal, help, and population, the question was more of a feeling than specific words.)  I understood what he was saying, and gave my consent to help in any way I could, knowing he meant the population was those in spirit, both human and animal.  

He and the dogs now fade away, and I try to locate my recorder to record what I can.  I find it in pieces, and Im attempting to put it back together.  Realizing this is usually the signal for a false awakening, and instead of pulling myself more awake, I now use this signal to try to roll out again (even though I know I may not remember many details if I continued to another experience!)

I am successful in finding myself standing back in the living room where I was sleeping, and the room again looked slightly different (which gave me the validation I WAS still OOB).  I approached the front door to go outside, and took the time to try to see if my hand could go through as usual.  I was astonished to feel that it was solid!  I pushed against it two more times, knowing I was out of body, but just amazed that I couldnt pass through it!  

I gave up and just opened the door the regular way, feeling the cool breeze of the morning air as the door opened. I kept saying, This is not right, I know Im out!, so continued on, just going along with what was happening.  

Once outside, I tried flying a little, floating slightly upwards enjoying the freedom of being out but with a knowing that I was still grounded and not able to go far.  With that thought, I found myself flat on the ground, seeing and smelling the green grass under a tree in the front yard.  

From my spot in the front yard, I could see my fathers truck come into the driveway, pulling a wagon filled with stuff like hes going to clean up around the yard.  My daughter was now there, and she is coming toward me.  I somehow know I am lying here (in my nightgown!) aware she is coming for the jeans that she left nearby, but unaware of my presence (I get the feeling I am not in this picture at this time).   This is quite confusing here, but Im writing what I recorded!!  lol  

My husband, her stepfather, is also in the front yard now, and they are conversing quite civilly about things she just inherited that would be useful for the new people who are coming.  I remember their conversation because it is registered as quite unusual to hear them to talk to each other in such a polite way.

Next I recall, I am now accompanying my daughter up to the house, yet this house (the one I just came out of!) has had the front door boarded up for a long time, and we are going to attempt to get in.

Just as we get inside the house, everything starts to fade and I realize I have to try to recall as much as I can.  Again, I find the recorder in pieces; however, this time I pull myself to a more awake state and search for it again.  I find it as I feel the heaviness of full return and record what I could remember.

For some clarity here, I will say there are MANY changes going on in my life right now with regard to people in my life.  I believe much of the ending of this experience probably an indication that this change will be for the better in all avenues of my physical life right now, and I am hoping the agreement to help with those in spirit indicates my increased confidence in moving forward with spiritual growth as well.  

I only hope my grounding of the experiences ends soon as I long to travel and experience that lightness and joy that usually accompanies those trips to the higher astral levels!

----------


## karen659

4/5/09 Ignored Signals in Near-Reality; 6/28/56

This OBE is again nothing like my usual experiences, and seems to have a degree of near-reality in it that is just SO convincing that THIS time I pay no attention to the various signals (anomalies) that would indicate I am OOB!  I really dont know what is going on with my projections!

For this experience, I am in my usual spot on the couch and find that I am having a harder time to settle down than usual.  I am very tired, yet cannot sleep.  It seems that I just get to that right mindstate and suddenly I hear my husband coming down the stairs to try to convince me to go back to bed!

Normally, this would signal a false awakening for me, as this has happened many times before, however, this time it felt different.  I was SO tired, and SO annoyed that hed wake me, I just rolled off the couch and moved toward the stairs to go upstairs to bed.  I feel SO heavy, like Im drugged - having difficulty even opening my eyes as I move!  I just cant seem to pull them open! (In hindsight, it was the same feeling I had when previously OOB and aware of it, in trying to get some vision within an experience)

I move slowly into the bedroom and I remember all I want to do is sleep because I feel SO heavy and tired!  Yet, things start happening all at once!  My husband brings me my cell phone, saying that the hospital is on the line.  I take it as I am concerned there is another emergency that I may have to go in for.  Then the house phone rings, and as I KNOW its only 3am (which it really was!), so I answer it again concerned it could be the hospital.

I am so disgusted to find out its a sales call!!  Some voice wanting to sell me some sort of announcement service to let me know when school is out!  I can recall trying to push the phone buttons to get to a real person, and when I do, I ask her why she calling me at 3am to tell me about this!!  She does apologize and tells me she wont bother me again.

Now my daughter (who doesnt even live with me) shows up in the bedroom, carrying on about something that I cant even make sense of!  Her words are garbled, and shes talking about something that needs to be straightened out.  I feel SO TIRED I cant even concentrate on her words, and she gets annoyed and goes back to her bedroom, laughing and talking with others who are there.  I remember thinking, What is she doing still up and visiting with her friends at 3am!!

Before she left, though, I was handed a roseand the rose was being held in a mans arm/hand!  The fingers were tightly wrapped around the rose, and the arm just ended at the shoulder level.  Im thinking, This is a real arm! It even has hair on it!  Who would want to give someone a hairy arm holding a rose? Do they even realize it came off of a real person??  I place the arm and rose on my bedside table, and watch as the fingers move to encircle other fingers that I have there!

(Now, you would think with all these signals that I would have been able to realize I was out of body!!!  Yet, I felt SO heavy, SO dense, and SO TIRED that I just assumed it all was real!)

I finally fell asleep in bed, wondering why so many things were happening to me in the middle of the night to try to keep me awake!  I then found myself transitioning to full wakefulness - still on the couch with nothing going on at 4am!

I tried to return to sleep and became aware of being in full vibrations. I rolled out, and again, I see my husband next to me, trying to get my attention by talking to me about something.  

I tell him Im busy, and I need to do my work, and just then notice a man walking into the room from my left behind my husband.  I felt I needed to talk to him, so excused myself and went after him.  I asked, Can I help you? Where are you going? as he walked through the living room to the French doors by the hallway. 

He is saying something about being a patient of mine from the other night and told me his birthdate of 6/28/56.  I remember asking him to repeat it as I was unsure of the year being 56 or 60. He again emphatically told me the date which I have recorded as 6/28/56.  My feeling was that this date was being impressed upon me as something I needed to remember. 

I asked him again where he was going, and he answered, No where.  I was feeling frustrated and blank, not being able to think of what I should do next because I was rather overwhelmed to think this was a patient I had/would have!

The experience then faded rather quickly and I was left with the feeling that I may have asked the wrong questions or that it was just more important that I remembered that date.  I dont usually get such specific details when OOB, so I do try to take note when one is impressed upon me.

Once again, I am sharing this experience even though I did not take note of the signals to gain control of the experience.  However, it was so different in its feel that I dont think I was capable of thinking clearly enough to become aware!  The second part was so much lighter in feel, just as many of other experiences are, but still rather unfulfilling unless I find out what that date could mean!

----------


## karen659

4.12.09 Meeting Aaron; Finally Flying Free Again

I am on my couch having set the intention to go inward now should I be able to get OOB. My first awareness was that there were two other females with me as I was lying on the couch. I didnt think too much of it as we were waiting for something and passing the time making up fun things to do. 

For fun, I remember I took a belt? (like a soft bathrobe belt) and formed it into a lasso and attempted to lasso the one females pocketbook/case she was carrying as she moved toward the front door, seeing how I had to throw the belt just the right way to properly connect with it.

Suddenly the front door blasts open and a figure rushes into the room and toward the couch where I am lying!! I am startled at first, but somehow realize I have to maintain emotional control and as usual, just go with it. 

What I see/feel is a young man, short and round in stature, and obviously affected with Downs syndrome. He runs to me with such happiness and joy, and starts kissing, kissing, kissing me all over my face! I say whats going on? Who are you? and he quietly replies Aaron. 

I am still startled at his overwhelming gratitude and love, and ask again, who? and he repeats, Its Aaron! I love you!, I love you!, I love you! I ask why are you doing this? and he says something about  the last time which gave me the knowing I was with him before and he was SO happy to see me again!

As he says again, I just love you! I realize I am OOB, so I sit up on the couch and he climbs in next to me, continuing to kiss and hug me! I feel such overwhelming joy and gratitude from him, and I do think, Now what am I going to do with him?...what do I do now? 

Not getting any further information, I decide to move on and say to him, Im happy youre so happy, Aaron, but I have to go! knowing I was once again OOB in the lighter, freeing state of being (as compared to the more recent OBEs with the close to physical heaviness).

Without looking back (which is rather selfish of me, in hindsight!), I move away to the dining room area intending to get outside quickly. Once I was by the dining room window, I dove through the glass, feeling that tingly sensation as I passed through into the cool crisp outside air.

I realize it is wintertime! (Actually, its just becoming spring here now, so the snow and ice was a surprise to find!) Crisp white snow is covering the ground, with the trees and branches sealed in ice crystals and everything is SO beautiful! Im flying toward the tree tops, a bit slower than usual, but still with such lightness and joy that I am so thrilled to be out again, saying I missed this SO much! over and over!

At that point there was a quick transitional pullback, and I knew I was returning. Intending to record what I could remember, I find the recorder, but when I attempt to speak, all I hear is a muted blah, blah, blah and the recording doesnt work! Again, I use this signal as another chance to get back OOB, but also knowing that I was taking the chance that I would not remember all the details!

This time I moved toward the front door and as I get closer to it, the usual fear that I may not be really out comes over me and I turn to float through the door backward face up!! Once outside, I can feel the tingling sensations of ice or raining coming down and SO enjoying the flying freedom!! 

I am just overwhelmed with a sensation of joy and bliss I want to shout, but instead I start singing the entire song, Mine eyes have seen the glory...His Truth is marching on! (Battle Hymn of the Republic) with such feeling and emotion (a la Kate Smith! Lol) I am SO full of love and joy and am enjoying the beauty of the countryside below me. 

I am over a wide open area, slightly depressed as in a lower elevation, and barely recall something about a tractor there? I am just singing and flying and being so captivated with it all!! At one point, I remember blasting through some thick barbed bushes, knowing I could go through anything if I wanted to! 

Recall here is very limited, and I believe I just started fading back at some point. Once again, Im thinking Im recording, but again I cant get the switch to work right and the light wont come on. This time, knowing that I will definitely forget too much if I go back out, I force myself more awake to the point where I know I am getting my recorder for real. 

Suddenly the memories start to fade SO quickly! I can remember so much in that semi-awake stage, but once fully awake and ready to really record, everything disappears so easily and I have to use the walk backward through the events to try to remember even these details.

So, after having my share of lower level physical OBEs, I finally had the chance to reconnect to the beauty and love of being in a higher lighter state of projection. It is just SO wonderful to be there again! The joy remains with you even after you are awake!

----------


## wet_roof113

I will have to start reading your posts when I get the chance! they are very lengthy and I could probably learn much! I think I stumbled upon your blog once and read the highlighted sections, that was a long time ago though.

One thing I found interesting is your differentiation between Ld's And Astral Projections (I read where you replied to that first comment). I think you might benefit from reading or just take a look at this book, its online, the link below. It talks extensively about the astral world, why it's there, how it functions, how it's related to the physical world etc. Very indepth!
anyways take a look, and good luck with your projections, keep sharing  :smiley: 



http://www.scribd.com/doc/11877374/T...rthur-E-Powell

----------


## karen659

> I will have to start reading your posts when I get the chance! they are very lengthy and I could probably learn much! I think I stumbled upon your blog once and read the highlighted sections, that was a long time ago though.
> 
> One thing I found interesting is your differentiation between Ld's And Astral Projections (I read where you replied to that first comment). I think you might benefit from reading or just take a look at this book, its online, the link below. It talks extensively about the astral world, why it's there, how it functions, how it's related to the physical world etc. Very indepth!
> anyways take a look, and good luck with your projections, keep sharing 
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/11877374/T...rthur-E-Powell




Thank you SO much for this link and the wonderful compliment on my posts.  Yes, my blog is lengthy, but it does give an overview of how I developed.  In the later posts I try to add more 'insight' and comments that I feel describe what I am learning, so hopefully others can learn as well.  THAT is my ultimate goal for posting my experiences....

I have done extensive reading by many authors, but have not read this book you suggested.  I am familiar with the works of Besant and Leadbeater, and know of Blavatsky...however these authors are intense reading.  This book looks to be a nice synopsis of their work!  Awesome!  Thank you again....

Let me know if you have any questions, comments, or even suggestions as to my blog...

Karen

----------


## karen659

Hi everyone!  I finally have another OBE to share with you and its interesting how the fact that my other 'near-physical' OBE's were just a prelude to why I needed to learn how to use this state of awareness. 

Insight and comments are always appreciated.  Thanks for reading!

Karen

5.7.09  Holding Hand Retrieval

I moved to the couch and intended to get OOB, as it has been long stressful few weeks for me, and my physical life needs would always override my ability or strong intention to get OOB. 

This time, however, as life is beginning to settle a bit (or Im just dealing with it better! lol) I wanted to try once again.  Soon after getting into the hypnagogic state, and possibly even falling asleep, I became aware of hearing voices.  

It feels as though Im listening to a radio station, with voices and conversations that do not have anything to do with me.  This slight awareness allows me to focus a bit more on my physical sensations, and I realize there is the vibrational tingling and my legs begin to float.  

This is my usual signal that Im ready to separate, but once again, it feels so heavy I cannot do my usual rollout.  I have to push myself upright to a sitting position, still feeling the tingling, so I know Im separating.

I am unsteady at first, as its been a while since Ive been out!  I pull myself to move away from my body, and Im not very clear on my thinking and remember I have to affirm to the door! and try to get my thoughts in the right frame so I can move.

I affirm to the door! a few times, knowing the direction of the front door, but end up having to physically move my legs to walk in that direction.  As I pass the living room chairs, I reach out and can physically FEEL the arms of the chair, and as I pass between them I know there is a coffee table that I am passing through!!  

I can feel the texture change as I pass through the table, yet I can still reach out and physically feel the edge of the coffee table!  That was most unusual for me!!

As I got to the front door, I opened it as I would have if I was in physical.  On the front porch, I could feel the change to cool air and then realized I didnt have to open that door that way!  It is pitch black with no vision at all, only an awareness of what is out there.

I am suddenly startled to hear the slamming of two car doors, and sense two people getting out of car in my driveway.  There is only one female talking, and I heard something like What do you think, Alfred? as if she was talking to the other one who got out of the car with her.  

I wonder who is coming, but remained calm enough to ask, Whos there? as they approached.  She answered me with her name, but I cannot recall what it was, and I know I asked her at least three times to repeat it because her speech was not clear.  (I believe it was similar to Lisette, or Lisa, but I am not sure.)

She continue to talk, loudly and animatedly, and I remember thinking that Im not understanding a lot of what she is saying and am asking her to repeat many times.  

I then took a special note to listen intently at one point, and I clearly heard what is medically termed flight of ideas, as in her conversation/answer was not appropriate nor understandable in terms of what she was trying to convey.  I felt immediately that this was an educated woman in her thirties, with some sort of mental instability, yet very pleasant and easy to get along with.

I engaged her in conversation right where I was, standing on the sidewalk in front of my house.  I could still see nothing except darkness, yet I sensed who she was but can give no physical details for a description.  The conversation was difficult at first, with the words she spoke that did not appear to have meaning or context.

However, I was guided to take her right hand in my left hand, and I could then PHYSICALLY feel that sensation of holding her hand! Just the same as I did when I physically felt the chairs and table before exiting the house!

Upon holding her hand, I could immediately sense a connection and understanding, and I was able to converse with her easily.  She was telling me all the different things she like to do, and I remember one question I asked was, Are you happy here? in order to get a sense of direction where to go.  

She reluctantly answered Yes, but.. trailing off and indicating there was some discontent.  She then told me she wished it wasnt summertime all the time, indicating to me that I needed to build on this statement.  (I recall the sense of a beautiful summer day when we spoke, even though upon fully awakening it was 4am and pouring rain!)

I do not recall the entire conversation, however, I was guided to ask, Have you ever thought about having a different life? or visiting a different world?, not really knowing where my words were coming from!!  She said, that would be so nice! and I felt it was rather boring there for her so I continued on by asking, I have my friend inside the house who would love to tell you all about other lives and worlds, maybe you could come in with me and well talk.  (Again, I knew I had to get her to look for the help that was there)

She followed me to the front porch door and as we stepped up, the fading pullback began.  I slowly aroused to the sound of pouring rain, and the clock chiming 4am.  During the entire experience I was aware someone else was with us, but there was no interaction at all between us.

I would like to think that perhaps my physical touch was what was needed to get her to focus on our conversation and bring here awareness to the point where she could look for additional help.  

I never know completely whether I am successful, however, I have the inner knowing that it is because I still remain partly in that physical state while OOB, it gives me that added ability to offer assistance to those who remain so closely connected to the lower physical realm.

----------


## wet_roof113

hmm so I'm going to ask for advice if thats alright  :smiley: 


well in the last 2 weeks I've had about 4 projections (my firsts) so its been really exciting but the problem is I have a lot of trouble leaving my physical body. I find that I can only 'see' when my astral body is in my physical body. Like I can move my astral arms through the covers (they are slightly translucent) but I have trouble getting my body off the couch. When I do manage to break away usually I have no vision or it is slightly impaired. Also I will constantly just find myself staring through my physical eyes and be back in my physical every minute or so although I do not know if my eyes are really open or not.

 My best projection was when I thought I was out of the trance but i was actually still in the astral body, and got off the couch and attempted to make breakfast lol. Today i reached the window and managed to look outside but that's about as far as I got. 



I wonder if this is how it was like when you started out, or if you have any advice, thanks!

----------


## karen659

> hmm so I'm going to ask for advice if thats alright



Well of course it is!! I love to help anyone any time I can! :smiley: 





> well in the last 2 weeks I've had about 4 projections (my firsts) so its been really exciting but the problem is I have a lot of trouble leaving my physical body. I find that I can only 'see' when my astral body is in my physical body. Like I can move my astral arms through the covers (they are slightly translucent) but I have trouble getting my body off the couch. When I do manage to break away usually I have no vision or it is slightly impaired. Also I will constantly just find myself staring through my physical eyes and be back in my physical every minute or so although I do not know if my eyes are really open or not.



You are doing a great job so far!  In the beginning it is difficult to know how exactly you will 'react' to the new feelings and experiences, so many times it's trial and error until you realize what works best for you.

Not being able to 'see' is VERY common! I still have difficulty 'seeing' at times, and have learned to just move through the motions without regard to it.  Sometimes I'll remember to affirm, "clarity now!" which helps, other times, it just comes and goes on its own, so I disregard the fact I can't 'see' and move on.

Getting to move off the couch is done easiest for me by 'rolling out'.  Its really just a matter of 'intending' to get up by rolling off the side.  Many times I have my astral legs moving all over the place, so it's my signal to roll out.  Just roll like you are getting up with any second thoughts, and the astral body will usually follow.  

Move quickly away from the physical body, as the closer you are to the physical body, the easier it is to be pulled back in. Don't even think about the ability to see, because any thoughts of the physical body (as you have found out) will pull you back in.  Despite it being 'dark', just move to where you know the door or window is and get out.  (You don't actually have to go to the door/window, but in the beginning it is best to just keep it as 'normal' as in physical routines).  Vision will come when you are ready to 'see', don't give it a concern.  You can NOT rely on the same visual 'sense' as in the physical body.  I actually think it's more important to learn by 'feel' in the astral first, as that is the primary 'sense' you use.





> My best projection was when I thought I was out of the trance but i was actually still in the astral body, and got off the couch and attempted to make breakfast lol. Today i reached the window and managed to look outside but that's about as far as I got.



This is great! I recall many times (including the next post here) where I know I'm OOB, but yet there is such 'realness' to it all that I question myself!  One of my firsts exits I heard the bed alarm go off, thought I was late for work, rolled out and moved....only to wake up soon after and realized I was OOB!  

It's difficult to explain clearly, but when you are OOB, it 'feels' JUST THE SAME as in physical in the sense that you are clear thinking and moving as usual.  But, because you 'know' you are OOB, you can then do the 'fun' things like fly, move through walls, etc. to 'prove' to yourself over and over that you are indeed out and having fun!





> I wonder if this is how it was like when you started out, or if you have any advice, thanks!



You a definitely on the right track! I hope this helps some. Please don't hesitate to email me or post here with any questions or concerns.  There is SO much to learn OOB, and I am still such a novice!

Thanks for the post,
Karen

----------


## karen659

6.6.09

I am thrilled to receive a wonderful birthday OBE once again this year!  Having had consistent OBEs the past two years on my birthday, the intention and expectation was strong enough for another successful experience.  My intentions for this birthday, as usual, was to help others who need assistance and if possible, to have a visit from one who is at a higher level for me to speak with.  Once again, request was granted!  Though there is some limited recall, the ending presence of a higher being was unforgettable!

My first recollection was just a knowing that it was time to roll out, so I did! This time it was easy, light, and I moved quickly to the side door.  By the time I was at the door, my vision was becoming clearer (since it is almost always darkness for a while) and I can see the porch outside.  I feel the change as I move through the door to the porch, where I ask to be taken to where I need to go.  

I take off flying, once again SO enjoying the freedom of flight, doing the flips and turns of unencumbered movement! I see the treetops and surrounding hills, and even remember there was an animal below (dog?) that I tried to play with by picking up a stick and throwing it.  

My next recollection of hearing music, but also being aware Im back on the couch.  Knowing that music is always a signal for moving OOB, I just look around and see it coming from the window near my head.  Its a 50s type music (with the words, hey,hey, hey, hey) with a catchy tune and Im singing along. 

I remember thinking Im at home and OOB, so I call out to no one in general, is anyone there?  trying to see if there is one who needs help.  Getting no response, I then remember that neither my stepson nor daughter is home tonight (true statement remembered while OOB about physical life).  With that, I move to the bed room area where their rooms are located.

I stop outside the closed door to my stepsons room, and realize everything feels so solid and real!  I am slightly confused as to whether I am OOB (as I thought I was) or actually in physical! I try to pull on the door, and can feel how solid it is as it opens.

As I look into the room, I am so surprised to see someone there!  I think immediately that this must be my stepson and apologize for intruding, saying, oh! Im sorry! I was told you werent going to be home tonight!  I felt embarrassed, and found myself quickly back on the couch, where a younger 30-something male was waiting.  

(In hindsight, I did not take the time to realize that the bedroom was totally different than real life.  There was a much larger bed, with fluffy comforters, positioned in such a way that it couldnt have been my stepson.  I may have been directed there to speak with the young boy in the bed, but due to my surprise and embarrassment, I left too quickly!  I need to remember that emotions are to be kept in check while OOB, but the physical realness of this situation made me unsure of my OOB status)

Now, back on couch, even though I am unsure of my OOB status, I dont think twice about this strange male figure on the couch with me!  I am talking comfortably with him, and he is telling me about how difficult it is to get his son to comply with something (traction?).  He talking about 60/40, with the idea that he needs to be doing it 60% of the time, but just cant get his son to listen.  I get the feeling it is sports related (football?).  The responses I gave to him were to make him realize he was the parent and that he had to take the responsibility to enforce compliance with his son. 

I remember telling him something to the effect, who is the boss anyway? who is the parent?, and if you tell him he cant go to football if he doesnt do his traction, then he must listen to you. The male is concerned because he also plays football and doesnt want to stop his son from going as well.  I impressed upon him that he was the parent and he needed to make the rules.

I was so certain I was still in physical that I remembered I wanted to get back to my travels and hoped I still had time!  I went to lie down on couch to try to get back to sleep and became aware that there were different people passing by!  I have limited recall here, but I know I was back and forth on the couch talking to different people who are coming by and asking, Can I help you?

I vaguely remember one time I heard talking from above my head on the couch, and an elderly black male moved to my side.  His voice was soft, halting, and he was speaking about his concern for his son.  I dont recall the exact reasons, because I was having a difficult time understanding him as he would whisper his words, trailing off, and I had to repeatedly ask him to speak louder and clearer.  I have no idea what his concern was, but I felt I was there to comfort him and give him someone to talk to.  I distinctly heard the name of a college near me, and feel perhaps this son may have something to do with that institution.  Otherwise, his words were not clear enough for recall.

My memories here are not good, but I do remember hearing different kinds of music at both ends of the couch, and moving back and forth as I interacted with others.  At one point, I heard a phone ring, and moving to that area, heard a small female voice say something about being fearful.  It was unusual in that it was a tiny voice, with the impression of a tiny, tiny female  even to the point where I feel it could have been a fairy-type spirit.  Again, I have no further recall of what I did.

The most impressive memory I have is what happened at the end of the experience.   I am still on the couch, thinking I am really awake, yet not bothered at all by the number of people I am interacting with!  Suddenly, I feel a flash of light and a powerful presence that appears on my right on the couch.
Intuitively I know this is one who is at a more advanced level coming at my request, and I distinctly remember hugging her and remarking, Oh good! Someone came as I asked!  Although I had no visual image, it was a female with a distinctly strong accent (one with lots of hard g sounds) and a soft soothing voice, closely resembling British English speech.  (I recall an experience previously where I have heard this same female accent)

The odd thing is the entire time she is with me, there is a hand over my face, as I could feel the fingers of a right hand keeping my eyes covered, and resting lightly on my cheek.  I am not sure if it was my own astral hand, or someone elses.

She spoke with me in a matter-of-fact manner, answering my questions in a manner that I felt I was to pay attention to.  I asked, Am I not ready? Am I doing it right? (in hindsight, I am not sure what I meant by ready!) and her response was, no but that would be worth the 15 minutes to get here, to listen for me and what I say, and then we would have all the time in the world to do anything!  

Her words were more feeling than words, and it left me with the message that I need to devote more time, even 15 minutes a day, to reaching that mind state where contact can be made with my guides.  The more I do it, the easier it will become and the better connection I can have with those who guide me.  I also understand that though it may be only 15 minutes in real world time, there is much that can be accomplished because within the astral and upper dimensions there is no time and space to limit me.  

At this time, I remember there could have been more to our conversation, but my memories faded very quickly with full awakening.

----------


## karen659

Its been a while since Ive posted any more experiences here, but its not because I have not had any, but more due to the fact that they dont seem to have the depth and degree of learning that I like to share with everyone.  Nonetheless, I will post a synopsis of the previous three, just so you can make a determination for yourself whether it is useful to you or not.  

June 14, 2009

With this experience, I became aware of that was already out as there appeared to be a different light to my surroundings.  I knew I desperately wanted to go see NJ, so I set that intention, and could actually feel hands grasping onto my hands.  I pleaded with whomever it was holding my hand to take me to NJ!

Immediately I felt the knowing that I didnt have to wait for others to help me.  I could just intend to be there and go myself!  I immediately felt the familiar backward movement with that thought, and amazingly could then see NJ clearly, sitting in an armchair smiling broadly!  It was with such clarity that I knew it had to be his energetic self.  

The scene quickly transitioned to a darker room, with him now lying on his side, and I remember Im now yelling his name into his ear trying to wake him!  In physical time, it was when he would be sleeping, so I am assuming that this second scene was the physical position he was in and if his astral self was already out, then no wonder I couldnt wake him! 

June 19, 2009

This experience started with another false awakening that I am getting quite used to dealing with!  This time, Im sleeping on the couch and become aware that my daughter is walking up to the couch to see me. She bends over and kisses me, and I still pretend to be asleep (as I have learned to not react to familiar events while on the couch), and as she walks away, she playfully tugs at my blankets and pulls them off!

I am determined not to fully wake, even though I was pretty sure Im lying there without covers!  But I continue to not react to see what happens, and sure enough, I find my legs floating in mid-air!  (My sure signal that Im ready to roll out!)

I did a slow roll out, getting out easily and clearly, and with the affirmation to the door!, moved away from the body.  However, I remember finding myself flat on the floor on my face!  Somehow I knew I just had to intend to go where I wanted to go, I affirmed to the door! once more and easily moved to the front door.  (I know there was another exit through the side door this same night but I have no recollection of where I went!)

I took off flying from the front porch, and even though I knew I needed to intend a destination, I wanted to first enjoy that freedom of flying and flipping!!  I took the time to just swoop and dive, back flipping and spinning  just because it felt so good to do!

My next recollection is arriving in an area where there are people living in a tent-like covered area. There is a family here Im with, and I know Ive been here before.  Im helping them to get ready for some big wind storm, and there is a father with two daughters speaking to me as they lined up with others.  Hes telling me that his three-year-old daughter had been left behind and he was worried about her!  I knew immediately her name, Corinne, and I offered to go look for her.  I remember yelling her name over and over, (Corinne!) in search of her.

My next recall finds me in a farm area, inside a barn, looking around for something.  I notice a puppet-like character sitting above me in an alcove, playing a drum set!  Not finding what Im looking for, I move out of the barn to another area.

This time, I am in what feels like a German factory building, and I felt there was danger here as I feel like Im supposed to be afraid (but Im not, as I intuitively know that I cannot be harmed while in the astral!)  There is something about the German military-type people here, and there is very limited recall.  At one part, I do remember following behind this one soldier, knowing he couldnt see me yet also knowing I wasnt supposed to be there!  (I could sense the danger associated with it).  Because I knew he couldnt see me, I teasingly blew some air at his back, and he immediately turned as if he felt it!  Even though he acted like he couldnt see me, I know he knew someone was there!

I then hear this female voice off to the side tell me, But I can see you! which immediately made me think, oh no! and I quickly moved away from that area!  I left knowing I was playing with danger in that situation.

Off to the side, I join in with some younger ones playing with toys, waiting.  (I notice I did not say children in my recording, as I dont feel they were actually children in that respect).   I take note that their toys are very similar to ours, as there is a piano-type toy, and another wind up one that spins and talks (similar to our See-N-Say toy.)  I remember it stopped on an animal (elephant), and it would tell you all about the elephant and what it is and does, something much more sophisticated than our toys here.

At this point in the recording, I know I am forgetting so many other details as I knew I was all over different areas, but I also know I never did find Corinne!  Everything, as usual, fades so quickly with full awakening, and what I am left with is these bits and pieces.

July 3, 2009

Again on the couch, I become aware of slight buzzing, which feels more like a fuzziness that brings my awareness to the conscious level.   One thing I have learned is that if even if I am doubtful if Im awake or pre-OOB, that I should always attempt the roll-out!  That question of reality at any time is a sure clue that you are NOT in reality and need to move out!

I was excited to be out once again, and could move easily to the door using clarity now! to see and felt the texture change as I passed through to the outdoors.  I felt the cool air outside, and once again, took off flying to enjoy my freedom.  I recall I had VERY clear thinking this experience, which made me remember I wanted to go inward now! as my destination.

I affirmed to my higher self!, did a little spin to get things started, and then felt the usual familiar movement through darkness, indicating I was traveling.  However, I was disappointed to see that when the movement stopped, I was still in my front yard!

Now Im emphatically trying to go to my Higher Self NOW! thinking if I said it with emotion, Id get somewhere quickly.  I now feel the same familiar backward movement in sitting position (as if riding a train), for a long time, but was disappointed once again, when I suddenly moved into a slow fade back to the couch by now hearing the waterfall I have outside my window as I transitioned to full awareness.  

The feeling I had is that I DID go somewhere, but there is absolutely NO recollection of any events!  I will just be hopeful that much of my learning is ongoing, on a higher level that is just not conducive to any conscious recall.

----------


## karen659

7/26/09

My OOB experiences have diminished greatly in content and quality, mainly becase I am finishing some advanced level training and education for the next 6 - 8 months and just don't have the time to focus on them as much as I used to. 

However, they ARE still happening, but in a very brief and almost disappointing way. For instance, just last night, I recall actually getting out, although it was MUCH more difficult than usual (probably due to not keeping up with it). 

I struggled to sit upright when I 'knew' I was ready to move out, and can even remember the 'pulling' sensation that pulled me back somewhat. However, I did move away, heading for the door, but got distracted by a wall nearby that had something interesting I wanted to look at!!

When I looked, I knew I could just go 'through' the wall, so I did! I recall feeling the texture changes and a falling sensation... .but then that was the end of it!!! Did I do more and not recall? or did I just go back? Very disappointing. ..but still...I was out!

Sorry for any disappointment, but no one is more disappointed than me!! 

However, this does validate for me that it is the effort and determination that one 'intends' to put toward doing this that drives the success and frequency of their happening!! 

So, for those who have the time and are having success, I'm waiting to hear from you!! Maybe that will motivate me a bit more!

----------


## karen659

8/06/09  

My first ‘awareness’ for this OBE was of the ‘astral vision’ opening, where I am aware I lying on the couch but able to ‘see clearly’ into an opening in front of me.  What I see is a man, dressed in medieval clothing walking around a stone building as if it trying to find a way in.

This ‘watching’ of the astral vision gave me the knowing that I was in the right state of mind for an OBE.  However, I then heard someone walking toward the couch and questioned whether this was something real or a ‘false awakening’.  I have learned that if I have any doubt as to my ‘reality’, then I am to remain quiet and unmoving, to let things unfold and see what happens.

A ‘male’ presence was now standing next to me on the couch.  I could feel his anxiousness, as he stood there not speaking, yet giving me the ‘feeling’ of wanting something.  I then realized I could feel someone’s hands holding my own hands above my head and yet another pair of hands holding my feet!!  A small bit of fear rose in my mind with this anxious male standing nearby and both my hands and feet restrained! I wiggled my feet and tried affirming, “release them now!’ but without success.

Somehow I knew I could not let the ‘fear’ take control and my previous lesson of ‘sending love’ when faced with a fearful situation came back to me.  I ‘sent love’ to the male, whereupon he exclaimed, ‘oh thank you! I just needed to know that you love me!’ and he disappeared!

I regained my composure now to ask, “who are you?” to the ones holding my hands and feet.  Off to my side, I heard a female answer me, but was not able to understand the name.  Three times I had to ask, before I was able to hear her name…Rory (rhymed with Lori) Skylar Rhondles….or something like that.  I remember I used the mnemonic “ RSR” to remember her initials.  (Her last name began with Rhon…but not sure how it ended)

It is a bit hazy as to what exactly happened next and in what order.   She was an informally dressed young woman (20’s) who moved off to my left as I sat up on the couch.  Whoever was holding my hands and feet was gone – in hindsight, it may have been their way of making sure I stayed in this area for Rory.

I asked, ‘What are you doing here?” and her reply was that she was trying to help others “marry off” so that she (or they?) could get a “well-deserved nap” (?)  (Again, what made perfect sense while OOB makes no sense while awake!)

As she moved over to the floor to get something to eat (?), I realized I could no longer see her!  I say, “I can’t see you!” and she replied, “But I’m right here in front of you!”  

What I realized was that she was completely ‘in shadow’, as there was a bright light coming from behind me, and my positioning created a shadow that fell over her.  As I leaned to the side, the light would shine on her and I could then see her again.  I remarked, “I can’t see you when you are in the shadow” and she calmly replied, “oh, that’s right” like she was accustomed to dealing with type of situation.

On the floor beside us were small green ‘fuzz’ balls, and she replied, ‘come on, have some!’ indicating this was food to eat.  I remember I tried to pick up these ethereal fluffy green balls but without any luck.  (I recorded some reference to ‘cat food’ at this point, but have no idea where it fits in!) 

“Oh, that’s right, you can’t eat it either!” was her remark.  At this point, I thought that I should try to get back so that I could remember this experience, and for the first time, could actually feel my astral body return to my physical body!  Usually, I just waken into consciousness without any memories of how I returned, but this time, I recall the entire movement from the floor and drifting gently back into the lying position on the couch!

Knowing I have to record this to remember the details, I find my recorder quickly but once again find it is broken!  The buttons are all disconnected and I remember thinking that the ‘boys’ I lent it to previously must have broken it and didn’t tell me!  My disappointment ended quickly as I returned to a full awake state and found the recorder in good working condition! (What I didn’t remember was that this broken recorder theme is another ‘false awakening’ that signals I am still not fully conscious!)  

It seems that I may be getting a bit ‘rusty’ in my OOB experiences and my ability to recall previous lessons since I do not have the time to really focus on my OOBE learning right now.    However, I am thankful to continue to have these small encounters to remind me that I have not forgotten everything I have learned!

----------


## karen659

Hi again everyone!

At this time, I am only posting here and on my blog (http://karen659.blogspot.com/) those experiences where I feel there is something of some importance that others may learn from. I have had a few other OOBEs just prior to this one, but again, they were mainly for my enjoyment, as the best I would be able to share with you is my love of flying and doing acrobatic swoops and spins!! lol  :smiley: 

As always, I am open to anyone who wishes to write and share comments or experiences. I do wish let you know that you CAN do this - and that you CAN set intentions and have them be experienced!!

9.06.09 

Part 1
I went to the couch and attempted to remain aware as I fell asleep, using my energy circulating visualizations. My first awareness of something happening was hearing someone walk into the living room (it sounds so 'physical' that I always feel it's real, but remain quiet in case it's more - which it almost always is!)

This person came up to the couch and unexpectedly, jumped onto the couch near my feet and curled up with a sigh as if going to sleep with me! I realize immediately it is my daughter (one who has been going through rough times lately) and I instinctively know this is her 'non-physical' self that has come to be with me.

I even remember that I was able to recall the fact that she is currently out of state and therefore cannot really be here in physical - so this confirmed to me it was an OBE starting. I remember that I told myself she was in Virginia, but in physical reality, she is now in California! Minor detail, but it shows how the 'mind' works even in the astral - it knew she was 'out of state'!! (Hmmm, actually both physically out and also 'energetically' out!)

Knowing I'm OOB, I sit straight up, move to her side and gently call her. She's distressed, telling me all these things she has to do (dentist, labs?) so I put my arm around her and get her moving with me. I tell her we're going to 'take a ride' (not exact words, but to this effect) and we move together toward the side wall of the living room.

I remember I worried slightly that she may not be aware she can easily pass through the wall and will hesitate, but I just take control and move with her through the wall to the outside night air. I feel the cool, invigorating freshness and fly upward toward the night sky with her at my side, arm in arm.

We fly together, and it feels SO wonderful! I ask her, where do you want to go? I have a brief memory recall that I wished to go see someone, but also knew that the moon was of special meaning as well. I recall seeing a beautiful nighttime horizon before us and the gently curve of the earth as we flew so high, so I asked if she wants to go see the moon!

She says no, she needed to go to 'Virginia' to see her Marine fiance and be sure he is ok. (In reality he's in California - where she is now!) I say, 'OK', and tell her that we can be there instantly by just 'knowing' we are there, and will not need to continue flying. We then closed our eyes, focused on where we wanted to be, and knew as we opened them we were where we wanted to be.

My next recollection was that we were flying high above our intended area, and told her 'we are here, let's go down!' and with that, the fade back began and I awoke back on the couch. I felt so happy upon waking - the love and comfort I was able to give my daughter gave me such joy!

Part 2

This part of the night is really very short on details, as I intuitively know it a 'higher level' experience and the degree of return I remember having showed me even more that it was not my usual 'lower physical' OBE. You will be disappointed with the detail, however, I am NOT disappointed with the OBE!! I just wish I could make you 'feel' all that I felt and experienced! I am left with such deep joy and love....

I have to also say that in addition to meeting someone, I put forth the intention that I would like to be with my guide(s) and to learn more. I can't believe how well intention works....It was even more than I ever expected!

The first part of the OBE found myself with a guide (perhaps even more than one) that were showing me various rooms. In each room there was so much learning going on! I was enveloped with an 'experience' within each room, yet have no recollection of what each experience was! I recall watching a 'video' at times, yet it was more than just watching - I was a part of it!

Once I was done in one room, I moved into another, and then another....and each time there was another 'experience' that I so loved!! I SO wish I could recall what I was doing, but it was truly indescribable.

At one point, after a series of rooms and joyous learning, I told my guide that I wished to go see a friend. I distinctly remember a transition of sorts...and then that wonderful sensation of my friend entering on my left and I asked, "is it really you??" and yet knowing that it was!

There is no specific details of our time together except the knowing that it felt like it lasted forever and that I was able to experience all that I wanted to experience!! There was no 'time' just 'experience'....this entire OBE was all about 'experience' and the sensation of being with and knowing.....oh, I just can't describe it well at all!!!

Interesting, though, throughout the entire 'experience', I KNEW I was OOB and was always looking for that 'signal' to go back, not because I wanted to, but because it was SO long!! It had to be the longest OBE ever! Yet, I was being allowed to stay and experience more and more, in such a joyous state!

One detail I recall was that I felt I needed to 'see' this friend - as I could not 'see' a physical form. I tried to use my 'eyes' to focus, but gave up after a while and just went with the total 'experience'....It was just so moving and emotional....

That began the first 'pull back' where I entered a mindstate where I knew I was 'waking' but believed I was truly awake! I was trying to record what had just happened (it was SO much to recall!) that I was upset I was already forgetting much of it!!! Then a second 'pull-back' began and I realized that I was NOT fully awake and recording, and with the full awake status, I forget even more!!!!

This double pullback always tells me that the OBE was of such a 'high level' state that my recall is not going to be much because I was so far 'out'. It feels like an entirely different way of 'understanding', a wholly different way of 'experiencing' that just cannot be put into words.

The entire OBE was all about 'experience' and what I felt was of such a high intensity that I just can't even begin to make others understand how it felt! SUCH a loving, joyous emotional state - and yet these words don't even begin to describe it!

----------


## karen659

VALIDATION of a meeting in the astral!! ::shock:: 

I just have to post here to share my excitement at the latest OBE that I had just this morning... :boogie: 

I do not have the time right now to write it up in detail (but I will!), but suffice to say, I have NO DOUBT in my mind that I met up with an intended person! I have done this a few times, but the intended person would have limited or no recall of the experience except for 'generalized' feelings...

This time, we set up the plan that on the same night we would 'intend' to meet each other in the astral. He was to come to MY house and I was to wait for him here (as I am always flying off to other areas!! lol)

Upon discussing our experiences we have discovered a perfect match in location and events!

Without giving long boring details, I had a number of OBEs last night - and each time I would get out, I found myself experiencing more and more 'physical' sensations and events. This is difficult to explain, but even though I had no doubt I was out of body, I found myself questioning the experience at times because I was able to 'feel' physical textures and bodily sensations that I normally cannot.

In hindsight, I can see now that I was preparing for the meeting that we had set up, because I had 'intended' to have as much physical sensation as possible incorporated into it!

So, to get to the validation, my recall of the meeting starting with gettting OOB and flying around my front yard. I then saw a car drive into my driveway, and somehow knew it was him!! He was driving, and I flew down and entered the car where the 'physicalness' sensations returned!! I could reach out and feel the other person- and it was awesome!

However, it ended very quickly, with only memory of the 'physical'-ness and some conversation.

Upon discussion and comparing notes, the other person flabbergasted me by telling me right out that he was driving a car to see me, and that I entered the car and spent just a 'short time' with him!! To me that's four hits - the car, he's driving, coming to me and being with me, and a short time!

Although there isn't a lot of detail here, it is SO validating for me to even have these same facts that were correlated!

Now many will question this validation, but I have to say - that there is not much in the astral that will be 100% validated by anyone who is NOT a part of the experience! Doubts and questioning of the event is allowed, so I do understand if this is not enough 'validation' for them.

However.......I have NO DOUBT....... ::content:: ...........and I'm thrilled to say it was a success in my book! It CAN be done!!! :woohoo: 

(As soon as I can, I will write the multiple OBEs I had last night up...stay tuned!)

Thanks for sharing my excitement!
Karen
http://karen659.blogspot.com/

----------


## karen659

9/13/09   VALIDATION success  FULL OBE experience

As promised, here is the full account of my experience that wonderful night.  Even though I have always known it is possible to meet living persons in the astral (as Monroe and others have done), until you DO it yourself  there is always that little piece of doubt!!!  No more for me! 

I did my usual routine of going to the couch with the intention of having an OBE where I could meet up with a friend that was also going to try to get OOB the same night.  For some added background, this friend is a fellow OBEr who lives in a different country (and time zone) than I am located and we have been communicating only via email of our experiences.   

The likelihood of our real life meeting therefore is quite minimal, so we decided to attempt to meet in the astral to see what would happen.  We decided that he would attempt to travel to MY house, and I would try to stay here (instead of flying off all over the place like I usually do!)  For me, this helps with the validation process, as you have NO preconceived notions of what to expect.  I feel when you are meeting with those whom you are familiar; certain events can be biased according to what you already know.  

I made the intention of meeting this friend, as well as wish to make it as physical as possible  due to the fact that I felt the lower physical vibration, in keeping close to real life, would make it easier to remember details. (I have certainly had enough experience with total loss of memory recall in the higher vibrational state!)

On the couch, I became aware of vibrations when I noticed some sort of movement on my left, like someone or something was nearby.  Feeling soft vibrations, I tried to intensify them and willed them to increase, which they did!  

At this time, I knew I was ready to exit, so I just sat straight up and stood up!  I headed for the front door, but felt strong tugging, pulling me back toward the couch.  I added an emphatic, to the door! knowing that the affirmation would get me there faster.  

I passed through the door, feeling the change to cooler air once outdoors.  Strangely, I noted that I could also feel the coolness of the cement below my feet!  That was a very new physical sensation while OOB.  

I am now standing there, feeling wide awake and fully aware!  I remembered I wanted to go see my friend, so I jumped up to take off as I affirmed my intention. (And apparently forgetting I was supposed to stay put!)  

Surprisingly, I found myself hanging by my arms on the small roof overhang that was above my head!  I felt SO physical, because I noticed I could actually feel the muscle tension in my arms holding me up!  I said, What is this? Why am I so physical? (also apparently forgetting I asked for it!!  Lol)

I kicked what felt to be my physical legs up toward the sky as if dismounting, and then I just let go of my arms!  I KNEW I was OOB, so there was no fear I was going to fall.

This started a long movement backward, a continuous falling sensation.  During this long fall, it felt like my physical eyes were attempting to open, as if waking up, because I could see bits of sky and clouds above me. Im feeling more and more physical, worried that Ill wake completely if my eyes actually open fully! (of course, not realizing that if I am really opening them while on the couch, I shouldnt be able to see the sky!!)  Becoming fully physical, I realized I was on the couch, but in a semi-awake state.

Not wanting to lose the momentum, I thought Id just try to relax back into the right state and try to exit again.  I was surprised to see how easy it was to do!  I sat up, and once again found myself OOB.  

I knew the previous exit through the front door ended without any successful outcome, so this time I decided to exit through the side door.  It was again difficult to move, and at one point I decided I didnt have to go all the way to the side door, I could just duck out the side wall  which I did!!

I felt the texture change as I passed through to the outside, and found myself flying, but not moving well at all.  I can see the trees, and moved higher to above tree level.  I began to pick up speed and then was able to do my usual zooming around!  

I am now traveling down the road next to my house, watching and knowing this is all so familiar.  I know my parents house is just down this road on the left, and when I saw it, became excited to think Id go visit them. (In hindsight  remembering where I was on the road, in reality my parents house is NOT down this street as I saw it OOB) 

As I neared the house, I felt a transition happening, and once again felt as though I was going to awaken.  I realized as I got to the house that it was not their house as it is now.  It appeared more ramshackle and worn, and the neighborhood was distressed and poor (not like real life).  The transition continued, feeling heavier, and I found myself again awake on the couch.

This time, even though I felt I was awake, I said I have to get out again! I lifted my arm to the armrest above my head and pushed myself up! Surprisingly, I was again OOB! (I would have sworn I was physically awake  but something must have told me I should try to get out!)

This time I move to my front yard and I was flying high! I recall looking down at my front yard and watching from above as a car entered my driveway.  I immediately remembered I wanted to meet my friend and somehow I KNEW this was him!

I zoomed down to the car, and entered the passenger side as he was driving.  I remembered as I neared the car, I could feel that transition of physical-ness returning, and worried I was going to wake again!

Once in the car, my only memory is of reaching out to touch him, and I could actually feel it! The experience ended very quickly with my return to the couch in a semi-awake state.

I again didnt want to get up, and I could still hear some odd noises going on within the room, so I tried pushing myself back up off the couch!  

Finding myself out again, I recall I asked if I could help someone, as I always like to do something constructive while OOB, as well as have my fun!

This time, before I could leave the room, I heard female voices laughing and giggling.  I asked, whos here? and the girls voices got quiet.  I asked again, is anyone here? and following the voices, entered the area where my real life bathroom is.

I found three young girls (ages late teens, early 20s) all undressed and laughing.  I saw two girls in an old fashioned claw foot white tub, and one standing along side it, behaving very immature and silly.  (I even recall looking at the tub and remarking, wow, what a nice old-fashioned tub  similar to my grandmothers!) 

I asked, why are you here? whats going on? and the one girl responded with something about being so bad they dont deserve to go on further (?).   The silliness continued, and I said, thats enough now, its time to move one, lets go!

With that I helped pull one girl out of the tub, and went to get the other one, but found her completely submerged under the water!  I said, look shes in trouble! and pulled her up out of the water as she gasps for air.  (I had the distinct feeling that these girls were playing with me, as I knew there was no need for air!) 

I pulled the plug and watched as the water drained out of the tub.  I said once again, come on, its time to move on and with that left the room.

I moved down the hallway, expected to see the rest of my house as usual.  At the end of the hall, however, I unexpectedly turned into a huge well-lit room (one that is NOT there!).  It was brightly lit, with yellow/gold accents, and a golden carpet.  It felt as though it was a very posh, elegant studio of sorts, with plush chairs lining the entire circumference of the room.  In the center was an easel with a square frame and drawing on display. This made me think that an artist lived there and I moved to the far wall where a beautiful desk was located.

A man entered the room from behind the desk, his head turned away from me so that I did not see his face, as if he was speaking with someone behind him.  He wore a white shirt and suspenders and appeared to be in his 40s or 50s.  I wondered if this individual could also be my friend that I wished to meet with!

Without warning, I started an immediate pullback, and woke fully back on the couch. I forced myself to wake because I knew if I didnt record at this point, even more details were going to be lost!

As for the verification, his version was with much less detail, but  in his words: Im afraid it was rather fleetingor at least, my retained memories were!  Basically, I was driving a car, with you as passenger.I didnt think that we were in the states, but now that I think back, you were sitting on my right hand side, so we cant have been here (where the river sits on the right!).  I have just an impression of where we were.there was greenery outside.  (There is lots of greenery around my house, with shrubs, forests, and meadows!)  This was enough validation for me  even though it may not be for others, Im very satisfied!!

----------


## karen659

October 8, 2009  Physical Senses While OOB

This OBE again started with a false awakening, one where I heard what I thought was my son come in the front door talking with a friend as I lay on the couch.  As it was the middle of the night, I knew to just lie in wait for what would happen next.

I saw two small children, boy and girl of about 6 years, come from the hallway to stand next to the couch where I was lying.  Can you take care of something for us? was the question I heard and immediately rolled out and followed them down the hall to the real life room that I felt belonged to my sons.  (The room is currently in use by my stepson, as my own boys have since grown and moved out)

Peering into the doorway, I saw three little boys of about 3-4 years old playing around in their beds.  They were fully dressed and hiding/playing under their covers, as if not having taken the time to undress and get ready for bed.  I asked, Where are your pajamas?, and then sternly told them to get out from under the covers and put them on now.  This taking control of the silliness and telling them to behave was, I felt, the main reason why the other two older children came to get me off the couch.

Finding myself back on the couch, I realized I could still just roll out so I did!  Being fully aware, I just took the fastest way outside, through the wall near the couch.  I could feel the coolness of the night air as I passed through, and found myself floating gently in my back yard.

I was amazed to next find myself so close to the ground that I could feel the leaves from the trees that had fallen already.  I remember I even tried to bunch them up, resulting in some leaves being pushed into my mouth and giving me a choking sensation!!  I remember thinking, Why am I able to feel these so intensely?  It was surprising as I knew without a doubt I was out of body, yet marveled at the intense physical touch sensation of these leaves!

Clearing the leaves, I floated over to the nearby road, only to discover it was now a ditch full of water!  Just next to the ditch, was a walled up body of water, like a very large puddle.   Remembering the fun I had with puddles as a child making rivers and dams in the rain, I wondered if Id be able to release this huge puddle into the ditch.  

Pushing against the dirt wall, I was thrilled to see the wall release and the contents drain quickly into the ditch!  It was just an awesome feeling, and I remarked to the woman who was with me how much fun it was!

Walking along the edge of the ditch, Im being careful not to fall in because it all feels so physicalbut then, quickly I recall, what am I so worried about? Im out of body! and with a smile and big leap, took a chance and jumped into the water!

I floated to the bottom, and then playfully decided Id roll over on my back while under the water, and look up to wave and smile at those I left on the banks!  I was being silly, having fun, and they smiled and waved in return at my joy.  (Funny how even now I can picture exactly what it looks like to look up from the bottom of that ditch!)

As I moved out of the ditch I could hear conversations, and listened intently to a conversation with a group of 4-5 others (at the time I knew who they were, but have no recall now except for past friends).  One of them was a supervisor who had just returned from Ohio (?) and was remarking on how bad the hospital situation was there.  All of them were talking, and those who had worked there before agreed with the supervisor that it was bad.

Leaving the group, I moved to a large building, one with a reception hall or convention arena feeling.  It was all set up for an event.  I was so thrilled to be out of body, knowing it without a doubt, and being able to physically touch and move wherever I wanted!  I moved high and low, looking and touching, and specifically remember floating up near the ceiling next to some heavy drapery that was decorating the hall.  

I could feel the texture of the drapery as it hung, and knew that in real life Id never be able to do this!  I even recall telling a gentleman there, Isnt this great? You can do whatever you want, go through things, go high and low, know you are out of body, and still have all your physical senses!  He just smiled without saying a word.

I was SO in control of what I was thinking and doing!  While high near the ceiling, I then looked down through some narrow slots and could SMELL the wafting aroma of food cooking!  Amazed at the sense of smell, I dived down through the very narrow slots, never thinking twice about whether I could or not because I was SO certain of my OOB status.

I remember bouncing a bit as I neared the floor, maybe because I didnt want to pass through the floor and had to put the brakes on!  I could see a kitchen area, with pretty clear pink colored dishes on display.  There were plates, serving bowls, cups  all a beautiful clear glass-type pink color.

Following the aroma, I moved to a display of fruit in a bowl, but the bowl itself was created by freezing fruit within ice.  I thought what a wonderful way to keep the fruit cold  a bowl made by freezing water and decorated with pieces of fruit within it!  (I actually thought it was such a good idea that Id have to remember to use it in my daughters upcoming wedding!)

Next to this fruit ice bowl was food cooking, and the aroma was exquisite!  Now, I will write what I saw, but it makes no sense now.  Of course, at the time, it made perfect sense!  A man was showing us how to cook the frozen fruit on a hot steak, so that the fruit would melt as the steak cooked!?!  I distinctly remember a slice of pineapple on that steak along with other fruit pieces.  The smell was so enticing, and when offered a taste of the cooked fruit, I gladly accepted!  I could actually TASTE the fruit, and I woke immediately thereafter when I realized that my physical mouth was actually watering!!! 

This OBE was so unique with the ability to actually use my five physical senses while OOB.  I SAW clearly those people on the bank of the ditch from underwater, I HEARD the conversations, I TOUCHED the drapery, the leaves, and water dam, I SMELLED the food cooking, and I TASTED that cooked fruit!! Awesome!

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. i am speechless

----------


## karen659

> wow. i am speechless



LOL... ::D: ..well, when you regain your speech, I'd love to 'hear' what you thought was so interesting!! 

Thanks for posting,
Karen

----------


## karen659

Its been a while since Ive had any really good OOBEs to post here as I dont want to put up uninteresting posts that the readers may find boring.  However, with the hectic life I have right now, and for the next six months, I will post those pieces of OOBEs that I feel are more readable.  I know I am still having the learning OOB experiences, but my recall is so limited anymore, possibly due to so many other physical concerns to think about in my daily life!

Heres the latest over the past few weeks: 

10/22/09  Astral Vision

I found myself fully aware of lying on my bed, but with my astral vision opening.  Im in a car, in the seat behind the front passenger side, looking out the side window of the car.  I can see moving scenery, and I notice a huge black electronic sign (turned off) that gets my attention.  The clarity is amazing, and I remember thinking how unusual this is to see so clearly while knowing Im in bed!  I turn to look back (to prove to myself that I still can see it!) and watch as the sign fades in the distance.  

Now, along the side of the road as the car moves, I see animals lined up along the side of the road.  Soon, these animals become distorted or misshapen, as I notice that there are parts of different animals on one!  For instance, there was what appeared to be an elephant, but with a goats head! 

Seeing this, and knowing Im still in bed, I am now aware that I could transition to full OOB if I wanted to. (The anomaly signaled my awareness as it used to do!)  But, this time, because everything is just so clear, I just dont want to try to move out yet!  

Looking out the front window of the car, I see the two front seats are empty and yet the car is moving forward.  I have no fear at all, as I have become aware of my pre-OOB status and want to have some fun trying to see what I can do.

Again, I feel I have to prove to myself that I am OOB (or at least pre-OOB), I grab a hold of the front passenger headrest and pull myself into a handstand!!  I can feel the sensation of blood-rushing to my head (physical memory, Im sure) and with that it caused a lighter state of transition, almost as if waking slightly. 

The vision darkened, and Im still aware of being in the bed, now with the circling of my hand chakras (something that I havent had in quite a while).  I willed them to be stronger in hopes of returning to the astral vision or OOB mindstate, but was unsuccessful.

Even though this wasnt really a full OOB experience, it was one of the few times I had the bi-location feeling of being in two places at once and with such clarity of vision, I just didnt want to move out right away.

11/01 Visiting Civilizations
This OOBE was so long in length and detail that there is only a few aspects that I was able to recall.  Even while being OOB, I remember I told myself that if I didnt force myself to awaken soon, that I would not be able to recall much.  With that, I decided that I would pursue the experience, for which Im sure I had some great learning.  It just frustrates me that I cannot bring much detail back to share with everyone!

What I do remember is that it took me many attempts to get out of the house once OOB.  I could be so heavy, crawling and affirming to the door! in order to move.  Once I remembered to do a little jump and spin, while affirming inward now! and that moved me into my long, long black tunnel pullback sensation.  

I remember that I visited many different civilizations of people, interacting and talking with them.  I have no specific memories except for the one cave I entered that was dimly lit by yellow light.  In this cave was intricately carved things sticking out all along the sides of the passageway, narrowing it to the point where movement was difficult.   They felt/looked sharp, perhaps having been carved from bone or horns.  I was able to get deep inside the cave and felt the people who did these carving were very small in stature, but it narrowed so much that I felt uncomfortable and decided to leave before seeing anyone. 

The only other civilization I recall was looking down at these stone walls that formed separate rooms, appearing to me from above as if it were a maze.  I gathered with some people who were with a man who was injured, but do not remember anything more.  There were events happening that I didnt even question, just observed and learned.

At some point in this long experience, I remember asking to see my guide, and knowing he was with me, talking with him.  I asked him why I wasnt able to see him, he answered, but I do not now know what he said!

There was so much more to this than I can recall, and it really frustrates me to post something so general.  However, I know that the experiences will return when my life settles a bit more so I have to be patient and just share what little I have.

11/10  Reunion

This OBE I had wanted to help someone as my intention, in the hopes that there would be something I could share with others.  As it ends up, I was the one given help, in knowing that my guides are still with me and want me to be happy.

I again had a difficult exit, but with help from others, was able to roll out.  I found myself immediately in an underground area, with a subway type feeling.  People were all around me and a particular Hispanic man walked up to me and began talking.  I felt a bit uncomfortable with his energy, and was not sure why. 

Remembering that I had wanted to help someone for this OOBE, I tried to help him by sending love, a technique that worked well in the past.  However, this time, he wasnt leaving.  He followed me into another room and I realized I needed help.  I asked for my guides to come and I was immediately surrounded by 3-4 other people, with one woman in charge.  

They spoke to him in his own language, telling him to sit in a chair nearby and wait.  It sounded as if it could be Spanish (as I have a limited knowledge of that language) but he was resistant to their instructions at first.  However, he moved to a chair in another room and I was able to move away with them into another room.

This room felt as though it was a restaurant of sorts, with a bar and tables set up.  The group of guides told me they wanted to show me something in the back.  As we entered the back room there was a table elegantly set with beautiful dishes and filled with food.  

At one place, a guide asks me to place my hand over the medallions to see if I can feel their vibrations/energy (this wasnt the word, but its the best description I can give).  As I raise my hand over them, I feel the tingling and get excited, thinking, I can! I can!

At this point they all burst out laughing, and say, Surprise! Its all for you, and I suddenly see familiar faces of friends I havent seen in many years!  It was a reunion of sorts, and there was much laughing and happiness as we shared the food.  I recall the one friend who showed me a HUGE strawberry, and offered me a taste.  I could again taste that strawberry, causing me to salivate (for real!).  

As in my past OBE, this salivation brought my awareness up to the point where I realized I had to get recording this in order to remember even parts of it.  I find my recorder, but again, see that it is in pieces! However, as Im trying to get it fixed, pushing buttons and knobs, it is playing! (I should have realized this was a false awakening, but I was intent on getting it fixed!)

Giving up, I decided to look for pen and paper to write it down, and with that I transitioned to a lighter state where I realized it was not happening.  I woke, found my recorder intact, and recorded what I remembered.  Again, due to that delay with a false awakening, more memories were lost!  SO frustrating!

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, please tell me the difference between OBE's and WILDS. I have had OBE's but, they were usually extremely realistic, with the astral world layered over it.

I know the astral and dream dimensions are more alike than the physical dimension.

That long tunnel is a wormhole. Awesome that you felt it.

----------


## karen659

> So, please tell me the difference between OBE's and WILDS. I have had OBE's but, they were usually extremely realistic, with the astral world layered over it.
> 
> I know the astral and dream dimensions are more alike than the physical dimension.
> 
> That long tunnel is a wormhole. Awesome that you felt it.



Waking Nomad - thanks for the post!  

Wormhole....transition tunnel....I don't know what it is, but I have been 'down' it many times! ...and usually in a backwards position! lol

It is quite 'synchronous' (aka coincidental!) that I have been talking about 'dual consciousness' in another forum and with another fellow OBEr.  I will share what he says, as it it QUITE interesting that Robert Bruce has explained it in another perspective to consider.

IMO, there is really very little delineation between dreams, WILDs, OBEs, etc because there is SO much individual perception of events and interactions.  Those we call OBEs are likely to be the ones with MORE of a mental (mind) focus or awareness connection between the 'bodies'.  

See if this helps in any way:

* Robert Bruce describes the effect as follows:*

"A single body, a single mind, a single spirit, but where during OBE the original body/mind/spirit generates an exact copy of itself. In a way, this is much like a remote controlled, flying video camera. But it experiences other dimensions and records the memory of these experiences first-hand. When reintegration is successful, OBE memories are 'firsthand' experiences for the physical body/mind/spirit."
* 
This is a new way of thinking about it, to me. I've recently thought of it as a shift in focus of a mind that is existing in several planes of existence simultaneously. An interesting alternative view to store away for future consideration. 

He goes on to say:*

"This model allows an intimate relationship between dreams, Lucid Dreams, OBE's and Astral Projections; with no hard line separating them. For example, the same mind can be Lucid Dreaming while it is also having an OBE, while it is also awake in its physical body."  

*This makes me think of the instances when our lucid dreams do turn into OBEs; as happens with me very often and you said used to happen with you a lot. However, the `mind that is existing in several planes of existence' model equally allows for `an intimate relationship between dreams, Lucid Dreams, OBE's and Astral Projections' , IMO 

And there's more! He describes the phenomenon. If you haven't read this, you may be interested:*

Mental/Visual Feedback:
If a mentally awake physical mind happens to observe (with real time or astral sight) it's projected double at close range during a projection, a strong visual and telepathic connection can form between them. 

This can be a very disturbing experience and I don't recommend this be tried for more than a few seconds at a time. The awake physical mind (whilst a projection is in progress) must see and be seen by it's projected double for this type of connection to occur. Vision, seeing each other at the same time, appears necessary for this type of connection to occur. Once this happens, each side of the mind split, physical and projected, connect and begin to see out of each other's eyes at the same time. Each becomes aware of each other's vision and perspective as well as that of their own.

Once the visual side of this connection occurs, each side of the mind split instantly becomes aware of each others thoughts as well, simultaneously and compounding. This appears to be something like telepathic feed back, much like holding two identical 'mental' mirrors facing each other. This gives an unnatural glimpse of mental infinity - a mental reflection of a mental reflection of a mental reflection, continually compounding.

When two identical minds connect, while separated during an oobe, the two identical sets of vision and thoughts create something that can best be described as a visual and telepathic loop, compounding and feeding back upon itself in a never ending loop. This is an unnatural, incomprehensible, disturbing and possibly dangerous event for any mortal mind to experience.

This uncomfortable and confusing state appears to only occur at close range and can easily be avoided by not looking too closely at each other (physical and projected double) and by not thinking at each other at close range (within approximately twenty feet) during a real time projection. Note: this can only happen if both sides of a projector, physical and projected, are awake and become visually aware of each other during a real time projection.

This all goes a long way towards explaining why dreams and projection memories can sometimes appear so chaotic. The mind splits for a very good reason and the separated copies are meant to function separately.

I have experimented with this phenomena many times during real time projections, after discovering it accidentally during a powerful real time OOBE. I recreated the original 'accident' and studied it because the original experience raised so many questions. 

I had always been curious of the way I could often feel my physical body while close to it, and this mind split effect appeared to hold many of the answers I had been searching for. Like many other projectors, I had often experienced confusing anomalies during projections: of being aware of events and noises near my physical body, in and around my house, plus being aware of my remote existence during a projection. This sense of perceived duality, of having two different sets of perception, one physical and one remote, has been reported by many other projectors but has never, I believe, been properly studied or understood.

----------


## karen659

11/26/09  114) Watching my Exit; Images from Memories; Control of Mind

For this OBE, I had gone to sleep with the intention of wanting to help someone if I could. To give a little background, the day before this OBE happened, I received an email from a new beginner OBEr asking for help in getting OOB.  I now believe this OBE may have been my way of helping someone here in physical!

I move to the couch, after sleeping for 4 hours, to try for the OBE.  As I drift off, I become aware of a getting ready signal of soft vibrations.  I knew I could will them to be stronger and played with the sensations by increasing them.  After about four cycles of increased vibrations, they become stronger and stay strong.  Its interesting to know that while Im doing this, I am also aware that Im thinking about what they are, and saying to myself, these vibrations are the interface between the different energy levels of the mind-body connection. 

Now I feel my hands floating up and know that Im ready to separate.  Instead of just rolling out as usual, I did an unfamiliar slow climb out technique!  It was so different than my usual quick separation! It literally felt as though I was doing a slow crawl out of my body with such clearness of thought!  Im thinking (while Im climbing out) that this is so different, that maybe this means I am to watch my exit this time because I need to really take note of how I did it so that I could share it with the one who sent the email asking me about it!  Its amazing how clear thinking you can still be even when you know you are not in body!

I then stand at the side of the couch and immediately start moving away, knowing I needed to move away from my body before I get pulled back.  I gently glide out the side door, flying very easily, sensing where I am but not seeing clearly.  Once on the porch outside, I knew I could go anywhere Id like, so I fly straight up into the sky, feeling very, very aware and very much in full control of my thoughts and actions.  

What is interesting now, is that while Im flying, I realize that Im also very aware of being on the couch!  This was new, this lightness of awareness.  Its tough to describe how I felt, but I can remember thinking that it felt as though my thoughts were being spoken by my physical body as well! I thought that I could hear my voice with my affirmations, that my physical mouth was moving! I remember saying to myself that if someone was sitting next to me on the couch, that I believe I could actually talk out loud WHILE OOB and share what I was doing! I immediately thought of Edgar Cayce and his trance states, and how this had to be similar.  (Now, all these thoughts WERE while I was OOB flying  amazing!)

So Im talking out loud (as far as I know  my consciousness was primarily in the astral body so memories are more prevalent there), saying to my higher self! as I zoom along, and my intention of allow me to help someone.  I was SO aware of my actions, and as I spoke, I felt that immediate transition to the long pull backwards into the black tunnel that is so common for me.  

This time, however, I am paying such close attention to how it feels, and what the actual movement feels like instead of wondering where Ill end up!  Its all so clear and Im happy to know Ill be able to tell others how it feels! 

As the pullback ends, Im aware it sounds so similar to the clicking of train tracks, as if pulling into a station.  Im still not seeing anything, and at this point I usually see or move into another situation, however this time I just remained where I was in the blackness! I didnt know what to do! 

Without time to think, I hear a female voice fade in, one that echoed slightly, saying words I couldnt pick up at first.  There were three words I recall, the first two are phonetic as I am not certain, but the last one I am certain.  It was Mind (mine?)needs (?)too.  I am confused wondering if it was related to someone I was to help, or if it was a message for me.  At this point, I fade to full wakefulness on the couch and record what I can remember.

Now for whatever reason, I wake enough to check my email to see whats there and see that the new OBEr did write back with a question about seeing and physical vision during an OBE.  I realized then that I need to tell others that this ability to get OOB is not about seeing but all about feeling your way!  You just sense what you are doing, and may have been why I had NO vision at all but extreme clarity of thought this time!

I lie back and attempt to re-induce and find myself watching images as they appear behind my closed eyes.  I recall familiar black-and-white designs that remind me of a shirt I had worn recently, and then the image change into various scenes, a farmyard, a mountain with clouds, a peaceful field but each time the black and white image would appear between them.  I am fully aware of being on the couch, while watching these images.  

Now I begin to hear noises, fuzzy at first, but then more like a talk-radio station tuning in.  I hear what I believe are radio announcers (I hear them say their call letters and just bantering talk), there is non-specific white noise as well, and at one point I know I hear what a flight attendant would say to her passengers, and I recorded the words welcome to your flight to Hong Kong, please enjoy the flight movie and something about catching you if you fall!!!!  It was almost as if I was tuning in to the multitude of radio waves encircling the globe!

So Im listening to the noise, watching the images, and then become aware that my hand and feet are floating!  Its my signal to roll out, so I do.  But again, this time, it was SO very different!  I could SEE and I could see VERY clearly!  

Standing by the couch, I could see everything as clear as if I was physically standing in broad daylight! I am looking at my feet lying on the couch, amazed at the clarity.  I moved past the couch, always wanting to get away from the body, but this time I stopped and looked back at myself sleeping on the couch on my left side!  I have rarely been able to see myself while OOB, and never with such clarity!  Im thinking, Wow! This is such a different feeling to this exit! - unlike any other time  and I wondered if other OBErs were able to feel and see like this!

Moving into the living room, I realize I am seeing images from memories all around the room.  Anything I looked at was a memory, but here it existed as a real thing.  There were many, many Christmas type images/memories, a few with my sons as little boys playing with toys, and one with my daughter as a teenager.  I was able to interact with the image/memory of my daughter and gave her a hug, knowing that was what she needed and to let her know I was there for her. In another part of the room I remember seeing a lamp/decoration from years ago that brought back more memories, and I recall thinking, I remember that!

At this point, the living changes into the living room of my childhood at my parents house. Once I realize where I was, I eagerly ran up the stairs shouting for my mother (who is still alive).  I felt physical in movement up the stairs, and at the top where my old bedroom was, I stuck my head inside to see that the room was just as I remember it, not as it is now.  

I hear my mom answering me, and pull back, floating a little, which made me realize I was still OOB and did not have to move so physically!  So I float through a wall searching for my mother and find myself in darkness.  My mother finds me and we begin to talk.  During our conversation, I realize she is not talking like she hears me anymore, and I tell her I have to go.  It was here that I faded back to full awareness on the couch.

I record this, thanking those who gave it to me for such a wonderful experience.  I am just in awe of how clear and aware I was throughout the entire time.

One final memory I have of this night happened right before waking.  For more background, its been a rather tumultuous few weeks here for me with a lot of family issues going on that give me concern and turmoil at times.  

I remember dreaming of many different emotional situations with various people in my life, some very upsetting and frustrating.  The last few details of this dream sequence were more lucid and clear, so I recorded it as transcribed.  I was in a hallway, following behind this short dark haired older woman and recognized her as a famous psychic whom everyone knew.   I decided I was not going to disturb her with a greeting, as she probably had enough from others.  However, she abruptly stopped in front of me, did a pretend bump into me to get my attention, grabbed my arms on both sides and looked at me squarely in the eyes, saying, If you are going to do this, you need to learn control!  I was a bit taken aback by it all, and woke immediately afterward.

I recorded what she said, not realizing that it may relate to the mind-needs-too message that I received in the first part of the night.  Perhaps I need to realize that my desire to be all I can be to everyone is taking a toll on my emotional state and I need to find time for myself and be more in control of my emotions and the way I am looking at events in my life.  

I have to remember that how you perceive this physical life is largely based on how you react to the many situations you find yourself in, and if you can control how you react, you can gain a better understanding of what you are to learn from these experiences.

----------


## karen659

1/03/10
For this OBE, I had gone to bed and awakened after a few hours with the intention of attempting to get OOB.  I used intention and affirmation requesting to help someone. The experience started primarily as a dreamstate awareness but then moved into a conscious awareness but this time without the memory of an actual physical exit.

I was looking for a notebook/album that I needed to have to do my work.  Someone was helping me look for it (female).  We were initially in a library type room looking through the books with others who were already working at the tables because they had their notebook.

The scene moved into another familiar setting, my Grandmothers house, that is still in physical but no longer looks the same as it did here.  It may have been because I was thinking of her a lot over the past week and had just discussed her again the previous night with my father (she was his mother).   She passed over many years ago and I have many fond memories of her and her home.

In her house, we found a secret passage that was sealed up that no one knew about, and were excited to get it open to uncover what was behind it.  It opened easily, as it seems to be made of only paper for the covering.  As we looked into the hidden area, I could see it morph in to a large room and as I entered, was surprised to see a chairlift type seat come up behind me and swoop us up!  I noticed my mother was there at this time as well, having been swooped up into a separate chair and then moved up the incline, separating her from the track we were on.

Once I was up the hill toward whatever I heading for, I became very heavy and sluggish, and the chair I was in stopped then started sliding back down the hill!  It took with it a few other people who were following behind us and I was SO apologetic to think I caused such a commotion!

I asked for help in getting to where I needed to go, and instantly found myself within a darkened room.  There was no longer a dream feeling to this setting, as I knew I was conscious and fully aware OOB.  

There was light coming in from the left side, and I was positioned in one corner looking out.  I sensed a presence in the dark room with me, and become just slightly fearful.  I clasped my hands as if in prayer, which reminded me that I am in control and fear only gives the control away.

I mentally shout out, Who is there? and am surprised to hear a voice speaking to me!  Now, this is where I have lost many memories, as what exactly occurred as there was a succession of people who came into the room to speak to me!  I remember speaking clearly and compassionately to those who came, and each time one would dissolve away I could sense another one coming in!  Each time I asked, who is here now? and I would always get a response.  

A few bits of the conversations I DO remember include one woman who spoke initially, with a sense of sadness and fear having left behind a husband and child.  She did not understand what was happening to her, and I can only remember telling her to look for the light and go to the light.  One other time when I asked, who is here? I remember getting the answer, no one! Not me! and then told them, well, I certainly hear your voice, so someone is here! chiding them to speak to me, which they did.

There was about five or six different people I spoke to in that room, knowing full well as I spoke that I was not going to remember many specifics of our conversations because there was so much we talked about!

As the last one left, I became aware of a male voice speaking from my left.  In the light that was entering the room from that side, I was finally able to see a young 30 something male with blond hair speaking to me.  He had pretty gray eyes and all three were very good looking. They were all very visible, and speaking about a personal message that I needed to hear - one that I just cant share with everyone at this time.  

The basic idea of the message was that ANYthing is possible and you need to trust the Universe to provide, even that which you may feel is not within your capabilities.  I awoke with excitement, knowing there are never IMpossibilities!  The idea is to hang onto the END result, and trust the Universe to decide how and when!!!

----------


## karen659

Grounding the Energy

It has been a very emotional and stressful few months here for me, with many ongoing family issues, personal issues, and work/school related issues.  Suffice to say, I have been so focused on taking care of others, that I neglected ME!

A few months ago I noticed I was having a buzzing in my right ear intermittently, almost a blowing sound that, although quite annoying , did not distress me too much.  As the weeks passed, it became louder and more frequent.  

Then late last August I had a distressful experience where the blowing sound became intensely loud, and I was suddenly overcome with vertigo and dizziness  along with nausea  that I couldnt even stand.  Everything was spinning out of control, and I was totally incapacitated!

This episode luckily happened while at work in a medical center and I was treated immediately, which consisted of rest and anti-vertigo medication.  There was nothing visually out of order in my ear.  

I was happy because the blowing noise abated, but it was short-lived.  A few days later it returned, and after another few days, another vertigo/dizzy episode occurred.  Long story short, after seeing a doctor and tests, I was diagnosed with Menieres syndrome and told there wasnt much to do except live with it and make some lifestyle dietary changes (low salt, diuretics, etc) to keep it from happening too frequently.  

Despite my best efforts, the episodes continued on an infrequent basis, and I saw another doctor for a second opinion.  He also confirmed the same diagnosis and treatment.  This did not sit well with me.  I just felt this was not right and I needed to do more research to see what it could be.

In speaking with a friend who is well versed in energy through years of Qigong teaching, I was intrigued by his questioning as to whether the vertigo episodes happened while busy throughout the day, or more when quietly sitting/resting.  For me, it would always be while I was quiet, and sometimes even waking me at 3am while sleeping!  (My usual OOBE time!)

He explained that this vertigo while quiet is commonly due to insufficient grounding of energy, and living too much in the mind, as I have been with the OOBEs, graduate school work, and meditative practices.  He gave me grounding exercises to try, such as visualizations of roots growing down from my balanced feet and my extended arms with hands facing down.  Immediately I could feel the tingling of my palms as the energy passed through, and would do this a few times during the day or night whenever I felt even the slightest vertigo.

Over the course of only one week, my blowing noise in my ear abated, and the vertigo stopped! The tingling in my palms actually became less as more energy became grounded.  

I was concerned that this grounding may inhibit my OOBEs, which is quite possible as I have not had one that is even close to what I used to do for over a month!  I was concerned, but also knew that I never wanted to experience those dizzy spells again!!

I have since learned to balance my life a bit better now, giving some time to physical outlets for this grounding energy, as well as lighten my mental activities by not aggressively pursuing OOBEs for a short while.  I know when I am ready, they shall return. (Hopefully soon!)  I finish grad school in May and my mental work with that will be significantly less as well.  

I asked my friend to give a little background as to what happened to me, and to share any insight he has on this unbalanced energy phenomena.  I am sure there are many people out there who are experiencing physical manifestations of disease and illness that could be cured by seeking a better balance within their lives.  Heres what he said:


_Sometimes we need to look at the body holistically, not just treating ear symptoms by treating the ear, but by picturing the entire body as a balanced system which has gone out of kilter. This is much the view taken in Chinese medicine, where western medicine focuses heavily upon localizing a particular organ and feeding it a fix, I believe! Neither system is always right, or wrong IMO; these are both extreme viewpoints. The answer is often to be found in the region between these extremes._

*Question: How did you learn that dizziness when 'quiet' usually meant energy disturbance, and dizziness when 'busy' is inner ear imbalance?*

_Because this was my own post Kundalinin experience....and, it makes sense....when BUSY, we usually `ground' our focus in physicality. For example, if we are practicing tap dancing, we focus strongly on our feet; the attention is on "MY feet", the word MY implying attention IN the body.....and, remember, where the attention goes, the chi flows, so tap dancing will really sink the chi.

It is through learning the ability to consciously direct the chi in this way, that we allow many hours of intellectual/spiritual/OBE/especially Hemisynch/meditative type pursuits to be balanced with good physical presence. Without the grounding, poor health will eventually result, and also an inability to utilize learned spiritual knowledge in everyday physical life. 

If we are sitting quietly, our attention is probably more of the form "I think...", "I feel.." - here the attention is on `I'.......in the MIND, NOT in the body. Hence, the energy rises to the head.

It is SIMPLY a matter of living a balanced life, i.e. balancing mental/spiritual activities with `body based' physical activities, like exercise.

(1) A person who spends nearly all of their time thinking and very little of their time `doing' is neglecting their body, to its detriment. Their energy distribution will be such that most of their energy is in their head.

(2) Similarly, a person who spends nearly all of their time `doing' and very little of their time thinking, is neglecting their mind, to its detriment. Their energy distribution will be such that most of their energy is in their body.

We are a mind and a body - it's a duality, like everything in life. Both need to work in harmony. Any deviation from this state eventually results in problems.

For a comfortable existence, we need to avoid extremes and inhabit the area in between.

If we become unbalanced, we need to take corrective action. If the problem is case (1) above, we can remedy it by increasing our body based activity, or by using `energetic' methods of grounding, to redistribute some of the energy down into the body.

For case (2), poor health will seldom result, just mental/spiritual/emotional depravity! This is addressed by increasing `thinking' and `feeling' activity.

Both (1) and (2) are admirably served by practicing authentic qigong, yoga or a physical exercise program!_

*Question: Are there any other 'signs' of energy imbalance that may be confused with erroneous physical complaints?*

_There are! Imbalances of energy.....this `energy' appears to be closely linked with the endocrine system, so it actually affects body chemistry, if one wishes to think purely in physical terms. For example, bottled up emotions can cause physical symptoms.

For example, prolonged depression will adversely affect lung/large intestine energy. This may result in, say, breathing problems, which a person would typically attempt to rectify with prescription drugs which `open out the alveoli'. Whilst this provides temporary relief, the underlying problem is still accumulating.

In turn, the drugs used may then cause other problems, perhaps affecting liver function, because of the extra burden of detoxification! Frustration and anger at lack of a `cure' may then occur. In turn, unexpressed anger will also adversely affect liver function. Sometimes the only cure is to look within._

----------


## Jen2731

Pretty great stuff here. I've been doing OOBE's for a couple of years now. Although I just realized that this was the name for it. It usually happens very easily when I sleep on the couch as well. LoL The last one I had, I tumbled off the couch to the floor. I always feel that struggle of trying to get my balance and it's very hard to open my eyes. Once I have I'm able to move around and touch things etc.  Is it pretty normal to be alone in this state? For the longest time I was, until the other day. I walked outside and first I found a suitcase with suspenders sitting on top of it. When I opened the suitcase there was another box inside. At that point I thought to myself.."I'm wasting time" so I knocked on my neighbors door. I told him hello and when he responded to me I couldn't hear anything he said but his lips were moving. Is this similar to the "blind" effect? I'm assuming I just need to work on it in order to hear people.

----------


## karen659

> Pretty great stuff here. I've been doing OOBE's for a couple of years now. Although I just realized that this was the name for it. It usually happens very easily when I sleep on the couch as well. LoL The last one I had, I tumbled off the couch to the floor. I always feel that struggle of trying to get my balance and it's very hard to open my eyes. Once I have I'm able to move around and touch things etc.  Is it pretty normal to be alone in this state?



First of all, I'm SO sorry I did not see this post! I am not getting notices that people are responding to my posts! I wish I knew how to fix that!

Anyway, thanks for the compliment about my writing, as I always love to know others appreciate what I do.  Funny you say you 'tumbled off the couch' , as you will read, I am posting my latest below here, and it involved the same thing!!  ....and YES! in the beginning, you feel very unbalanced and vision is very limited.  You have to get used to the 'feel' of being OOB before you are allowed to do more.  Thoughts are 'things' in this state, so affirm what you need or intend and it helps.  Learning to control your thoughts is another big lesson.  No fear at all, it stops everything!  Ask for your helpers to be with you, and you may not 'see' them, but 'feel' them.  Don't be afraid!  I remember just getting used to 'feeling hands' on me was a big step! lol





> For the longest time I was, until the other day. I walked outside and first I found a suitcase with suspenders sitting on top of it. When I opened the suitcase there was another box inside. At that point I thought to myself.."I'm wasting time" so I knocked on my neighbors door. I told him hello and when he responded to me I couldn't hear anything he said but his lips were moving. Is this similar to the "blind" effect? I'm assuming I just need to work on it in order to hear people.



You will see that you can do more and more with each time you get 'out'.  Sometimes just affirming 'clarity now!' will help clear things up or affirming, 'now I can hear'!  it's the taking control that you learn to do, always be on the lookout for 'signs' and signals that indicate what you should do next.

Thanks so much for the post.  I hope you enjoy the next one too! I'm so thrilled to have the experiences return!! 

Karen

----------


## karen659

117) Tumors; Joel (Joeb?) & his Tractor

I am so happy to be able to write another adventure to share with everyone! It has been a long time without any cohesive memories that I could write and share so Im pleased to say that I believe I had another OBE retrieval early this morning!

The night started much as usual, but I went to my traveling couch earlier than usual (2am) due to being awake and unable to sleep right away.  I initially had many different dream clips and each time waking and wondering what they could mean.  There were some related to my work, a few felt as if I was really OOB and in one I can remember different children running around my house making noise.  

Another one in particular was rather intriguing in that I had just finished helping this disabled child, and he told me I had tumors in my belly.  At that time I recall having felt lumps in my lower abdomen, and asked the child where they were.  He pointed to his lower abdomen, and said its not big deal; they just need to come out.  Immediately my medical background kicks in and Im trying to seal in my memory that I may need a test to look for these in the future.

One other dream was different in that I met with a man and woman who were telling me of their loss of a young son, Joel (Joeb? Two part Jo- name).  They told me he died at a young age many, many years ago after falling off a wagon being pulled by a tractor.  He loved tractors, and I had a sense of farming when talking to this couple.

I made no sense of this until I had this OBE a short time later.  I remember waking on the couch, and feeling disappointed that I once again was awake without having had an OOBE.  I rolled off the couch, and found myself completely tangled in the blankets sitting on the floor!  Trying to get untangled, I looked toward the TV in my living room and noticed light shadows, as if someone was blocking the light coming in from the front door down the hallway. (Had I realized it, this living room was the way it appeared a few years ago before we had it remodeled. That should have been a signal for me too!)

Thinking the front door was accidently left open (and not realizing there shouldnt be light outside yet!), I moved down the hallway and was shocked to see my young son about age 5 coming in from outdoors!! I realized immediately that I had to be OOB, as my son is a young man of 25 right now, yet here he was as a child!  

I was thrilled to think I was finally OOB again, and my young son escorted me outdoors to the front porch.  I began floating upward slightly and everything went black for a few seconds, but then I floated back down to the front porch and my vision returned.  This floating just confirmed to me that I was indeed OOB.  

Here, the scenery changed as my usual front yard was now covered with a brick/stone walkway that weaved in and out of masses of wildflowers  yellow, orange, white ones  and I took note that the flowers were beautiful, yet the feel of the flowers was unkempt or wild, as if not looked after.  

There were children playing and running around, also with the unkempt or wild feel, as if not cared for.  They were happy, but in a wild sort of way. Its hard to describe, but almost as if they were not good children, or bullies.  I saw adults there too, one mentally challenged man was off to my left, quiet and non-communicative, and there were two female caretakers off to my right who were happy to see me.

We walked together and talked, but memories elude me as to what the discussion was about once I woke fully at the end.  I remember the landscape simulated the land around my house and at one point, I felt drawn to a young child standing quietly and forlornly by the side of the road, as if he was sad and withdrawn.  

The feeling was that this child was being bullied by the other children and did not even try to reach out to anyone.  In hindsight, Im think he was not able to see the adults who were there with me trying to help him, hence his forlorn appearance and resignation to a life of being teased and bullied by the other children.

He saw me and allowed me to pick him up, giving him hugs and talking with him.  He remained non-communicative, and the adults with me told me his name was Joel (Joab?!) the same name I heard just a dream or two ago!!  I immediately recognized that name, and asked what his story was.  

The adults told me he had passed over quickly as a young child after falling off a wagon!  I knew immediately that this was the same lost child the parents were looking for!

Walking back toward my house, I found myself inside a room with two other adults (they appeared to be MY parents, but I think the connection was that these were caretakers of the children).  They told Joel that they were going out that I was to babysit for a bit, and to listen to what I said.  I had the feeling Joel had memories of what babysitters did, and this is how they got him to pay attention to me.

I immediately went into babysitter mode  which is always trying to find something that I know the child would relate to and have fun with.  In searching the room, I found shelves with small toy objects, and my eyes were thrilled to see that way up high on a shelf was a small wagon!!  I took it down and showed Joel, who lit up with a smile.  

I then searched more and found a tractor wheel on a chicken? object so I took it down.  I attached it to the wagon, and Joel was now beaming!  Somehow, the object changed into a toy tractor that Joel was able to sit into and drive.  I pushed other toy objects out of the way so he could drive and it appeared he was now completely enthralled with the idea he was in control.  At that point the OBE ended!!! 

I can only imagine that he was now able to see those who were there to help him, or perhaps even help himself by feeling more in control so that he could go back with his parents who were looking for him.

Recording this OBE was difficult, as I remember thinking I was recording it two or three times, only to realize that I still was not fully awake and using the real recorder!  I went over the experience many times, trying to seal it in my memory, only to realize I wasnt awake and recording!  When I did pull myself up to full wakefulness, the memories faded SO quickly! I just feel so disappointed that it all seemed so easy to remember, until I became fully conscious!

----------


## karen659

This is a late entry as I was unable to access this site when it happened.  Not many cohesive OBEs still, but I know they will be back!

2/28/10

I want to share with you an OOB experience that at the time, I didnt realize was even an out-of-body experience!!  

I had attempted to travel, moving to my traveling couch after a few hours sleep as usual.  I was disappointed to wake a few times, realizing I had had a variety of events but nothing that I could put together in a cohesive story.  

I try to sleep once again, and my first recall of this experience was actually waking and remembering, as I walked up the stairs to return to my bed that I was once again disappointed in not having had gone OOB!   As I walk up the stairs, I have the feeling that maybe somehow, despite my absolute certainty that I am awake, there COULD be a possibility all is not as it seems and I am really OOB! (What even gave me that idea was amazing, because I truly thought I was fully awake!)  To show myself that I AM AWAKE, I lean my shoulders against the walls and head bumps the angular ceiling...I was thinking, oh dear,  I just CAN'T be OOB because I am awake and feeling these walls/ceilings.  

What is truly amazing to me is that for some reason, I cant tell you why because I dont know! I made the decision that it's really MY BELIEF that I am NOT OOB that is keeping me feeling 'awake', and that perhaps I really was!!!  (I am thinking, in hindsight, that my thoughts over the past few weeks have been to try to understand how ALL things are possible as the sages say, and feeling its the tight hold we give to our ingrained beliefs and physical-ness that keeps us from achieving that which we want)

 So, by this time I'm at the top of the stairs, and immediately decide that despite my 'wakeful' knowingness - I was going to walk into the wall to give myself that chance to see what my physical status was, and to show that I am awake or OOB!!!  It was an unusual decision, as I was so certain I was awake - but I was aghast to find that I moved INTO the wall!! I remember it was difficult to pass into, but I DID!! 

 At this point I woke (I think because I was stunned to realize I WAS OOB!), realizing in fact that I was NOT upstairs, that I don't have narrow walls such as I felt 'touching' me on the way up, and that I was still on the couch!!!!  It was just an amazing realization I had upon waking, that I was SO SO convinced I was NOT OOB,  that I was physical in every sense of the word, yet I wasn't!!  

What I took from this was two things.  That I firmly believe it is our beliefs and closed mind physical upbringing to what we are told is impossible that keeps us from attaining what may actually be possible!!   We need to consider the impossible as a possibility before we will be able to achieve any strides toward our goal.

Additionally, I also feel that this is firmness of belief is what others who have crossed, yet don't know it, must feel as they live in their self-made astral worlds. They are convinced they are 'normal' in physical bodies in every way, and it is not until they change their 'belief' and open to the smallest possibility of there being other options that give them the chance to change their perspective on how things are.   Hence the reason why the retrievals we do in our travels work to bring into their lives that chance of change and possibility!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hi, Karen.  I haven't commented in here for a while.  I love/hate being fooled, like that last OBE you had.  While I always feel foolish for not figuring it out quicker, it is a good reminder of how fickle our reality can be.

----------


## karen659

> Hi, Karen.  I haven't commented in here for a while.  I love/hate being fooled, like that last OBE you had.  While I always feel foolish for not figuring it out quicker, it is a good reminder of how fickle our reality can be.



Thank you for taking the time to post though! I do appreciate it...

I agree, it's frustrating at times!  Lately it's becoming very difficult to discern my 'wakefulness' as OOB or not...I have to work on looking for the 'anomalies' that will trigger my awareness - that is what worked very well in the past....with my busy life right now, I think I'm just not paying attention as closely as I could!

Soon...very soon....my life is going to be more settled....and I can devote more time to this 'other life'!!

Thanks again,
Karen

----------


## jessie1203

hmmm lately I've been able to project a couple of times, and both times i just don't know what to do  :tongue2:  lol

Like... i don't know... sometimes I get a bit scared cause I'm all alone, and I feel like there's this sort of bad energy around... idk.. it could be just my imagination... I try to ignore it and i know i can not be hurt.. but still i feel alone... I recently lost a love (distance relationships are too hard to make them work  :Sad: ) so I guess in part i've just been feeling lonely and it reflects when i "get out"... and this morning I couldn't even get out my room... and also my OBE's only last a few seconds... I mean, I go out... i float around for a minute, and my body starts pulling me back!!  ::?:  and when i wake i wake up completely, so there's no way for me to try to slip back into it sooo... 

Pretty frustrating... I guess i've been focusing a lot on how to get out all these years, but not really in What to do once I'm out  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Mabye you could view your OBE as a good chance to try and meet up with the loved one you lost, Jessie.  You don't have to be too specific or creepy about it.  Just try to summon some loving feelings of companionship and friendship, and see who appears.  The excercise might bring to light other supportive relationships you already have, but may be overlooking in your depression.

----------


## jessie1203

> Mabye you could view your OBE as a good chance to try and meet up with the loved one you lost, Jessie.  You don't have to be too specific or creepy about it.  Just try to summon some loving feelings of companionship and friendship, and see who appears.  The excercise might bring to light other supportive relationships you already have, but may be overlooking in your depression.



hmm... thanks a lot for your insight Robot_Butler...
Truth is I was REEEALLY depressed for a while.. but not anymore... I've realized many things, and the reason its taken me so long to get over her is that I'm a pretty lonely person.. have no friends in this country so I have waaaay too much time to think... I thought about this person too much... and for me to actually go see her while i OBE'd just seem to me like I was feeding the obsesion after I've been trying so hard to let go  ::?: ...  I do plan to visit, but later when I can control my travels better... 

Besides... the problem is after I get out, and I'm floating in my room...  I just can't make things happen the way everyone describes it you know?? like just think of someone and PUFF, see them or think of a place and PUFF, be there... 

I guess I just need to believe a little more... that's the only explanation I find.. so any ideas on how to make things happen and also, avoid the fading away of the OBE would be greatly appreciated!!   ::lol::

----------


## karen659

> hmm... thanks a lot for your insight Robot_Butler...
> Truth is I was REEEALLY depressed for a while.. but not anymore... I've realized many things, and the reason its taken me so long to get over her is that I'm a pretty lonely person.. have no friends in this country so I have waaaay too much time to think... I thought about this person too much... and for me to actually go see her while i OBE'd just seem to me like I was feeding the obsesion after I've been trying so hard to let go ...  I do plan to visit, but later when I can control my travels better... 
> 
> Besides... the problem is after I get out, and I'm floating in my room...  I just can't make things happen the way everyone describes it you know?? like just think of someone and PUFF, see them or think of a place and PUFF, be there... 
> 
> I guess I just need to believe a little more... that's the only explanation I find.. so any ideas on how to make things happen and also, avoid the fading away of the OBE would be greatly appreciated!!



Hi Jessie and Robot Butler!  Thanks for the posts and my apologies for the delay in responding.

Jessie, 
The 'bad energy' you feel when you get out may just be your 'thoughts' materializing around you.  In the astral, these thought projections are created and can manifest if enough 'energy' was put into them, and from your description of your depression, I believe it's possible.  I can almost feel the angst of your words as you write....

You are working in the right direction to overcome this sorrow, and the best way is to delve into something that interests you and gives you a 'drive' for success.  Achieving the longer OOB status sounds like a good start, and I recommend you do as much reading as possible on the subject to immerse your 'mind' in these matters.  

Do you dream journal? If not, I highly recommend it.  There is much you can learn from the 'projections' of your dreams....use a dream interpretation guide to give a 'general' picture of what it may mean, and don't rely on others to give the meaning for you.  Your intuition is best....

State affirmations and intentions as you prepare for OOBE as to what you'd like to do once out.  Maybe it's to meet your guide (as we all have one) or to see the earth from outer space.  For the beginning, maybe it'd just be to get into another 'room', as every 'doorway' can be a portal to another realm.

Once OOB, I firmly state, "To the door!" which makes me move away from my body, where you will find it's much easier to move.  From there, moving into another room or scene generally happens spontaneously for me.

These are just suggestions, as every individual will have their own method of getting OOB and staying out.  My blog has a post of my induction method and some techniques.

Good luck and stick with it.  Intention and affirmation will take you far!!  Read...journal....and be sure to share your successes with us!

Karen

----------


## karen659

3/21/10 Fearful Hands - Preparing for Play

I became aware of a buzzing sensation and was excited to know that I was going to get out!  Taking the initiative, instead of rolling, I just climbed out!  I can still remember now how easy it was!

The next I knew I felt hands grabbing my ankles and it wasnt the same loving hands that I have felt in the past.  These were firm, fearful hands that made me concerned at once.  I moved as if to get away, but the hands followed, moving along different part of my legs, not letting go!  I remember thinking I had to get them off  and tried to maintain calm so that I could send love.  It was difficult to do, and I kept moving about to try to shake them off.  

I  remember swatting at them, but to no avail  and even thinking to myself after doing this that it was a silly thing to do since I knew nothing was there!  There was one particular time I felt very concerned when the hands moved to a more private part of my lower body, almost as if trying to  scare me, but I maintained control and kept moving, which kept the hands moving.

I knew I had to get outside, so affirmed to the door! and found myself moving that direction but with much heaviness and difficulty.  I keep pulling and tugging toward the door, knowing somehow that once outside Id be free of these hands.

Finally outside, I was much relieved to feel the hands let go and quickly moved to fly up to the tree tops.  I remember seeing the branches, leavesand being so thrilled at my freedom once again!  Looking back at the door I just left, I thought I saw my husband there, and called for him to follow me knowing he probably wouldnt as he does not fully believe in my travels.  I hindsight, I am wondering if it wasnt my husband trying to hold me back out of his own fear?

I turned to continue on, and was so surprised to see my dog Buddy once again accompanying me!  I remember doing my happy flying flips and swoops, just enjoying the freedom and realness of the sensations!  Its been a long time since I was so fully aware .I was thrilled!

The scene changed and I found myself with a large group of people, all recognized as familiar friends and family gathered in a large open auditorium type room.  I knew we were preparing for another play and I was so enjoying seeing everyone and being with them.  

The play was about to start, and I knew we were ALL to be a part of it!  It was a fun, exciting feeling and I remember seeing the racks and racks of beautiful gowns and clothing that we will have our choice of wearing for the play as it unfolded.

While Im there having such fun, I remember thinking that I should stop and wake to record what Ive done so far, but the happiness and bliss I felt was so appealing that didnt want it to end!

At one point, I hear someone come into the auditorium to make an announcement just as the show was about to start.  Something about unexpectedly unleashed 17,000 cases of TB (tuberculosis)..and they will have to be bio-chemically timed to come back sooner. 

Listening to this announcement, there was no concern or sadness anywhere.  It all felt to be a game of sorts, a play that we all wanted to be a part of and knew we were just happy to have the chance to be there in our personally chosen roles.  There was much laughter and fun, and even knowing this unexpected event happened, it was more of a minor scene change that we were thrilled to be a part of!

I woke soon after, losing my memories once again so quickly  but still glowing in the happiness and joy I felt at being out and with my old friends!

----------


## jessie1203

WOO HOO!!!  ::banana::  

I OBE'd This weekend... it was super weird and awesome... on friday night it was just weird and... not very cool, its like I was dreaming... I was in my living room and my computer was acting up! so I got really angry and started punching it!  :tongue2:  until I realized I was dreaming, once I did this, it turned into an OBE, Everything began to feel different... I felt high vibrations and I tried to head to the wall.. I tried to trasspas it but I couldn't!!  ::shock::  which is weird cause I have done it before, but it just felt soo real I mean the wall gave me this strong resistance... I couln't go thru it... Then! this thing pulled me back... like this energy... (sort of like those hands you felt pulling you back... Just like that!) I started like spinning around, I felt like I was kinda falling... and the place where I was just started flipping... like the image I saw started flipping... don't know how to explain it... imagine a book which has the Same exact picture in every page... and you flip thru it... that's how it felt... that's how i saw it while this thing, whatever it was, it wouldn't let me move... all of a sudden there was a hole on the wall so I finally regain a bit of control and went to the hole... it was like a window, but it looked like a big hole on the wall. so anyway... this thing keeps pulling me... and no matter how much I struggled, it wouldn't let me go... When it pulled me I let go of the "window", so I imagined a rope, and started pulling towards the window to try and get out... when I did... I felt free from whatever was pulling me back I flew up in the sky... and when I looked up, I saw the moon... and Behind it I saw like a planet... but it looked like a thousand times bigger than the moon... so big... It was like the earth was super close to this Gigantic planet... but then I lost it... woke up  :Sad:   But yeah, the moon looked at the exact same size as it is in real life, and actually the next day I saw the moon and it looked exactly like in my OBE, crescent moon… almost full… and I found out that their was this planet that you could spot right next to the moon, and it won’t be visible again until 2012… of course in real life the planet looks like a big star.. just a lil’ dot on the sky… But, like I’ve read in many books, Thought energy has a lot of influence over certain astral planes, so if masses of people imagine a planet right next to the moon, isn’t that what I saw?? Cause I just think it can’t be a coincidence that I saw a planet in the exact days where a planet IS visible from earth you know?
Anyways… just a theory..
So Yeah I woke up But… not really awake... I was in SP and felt these Vibrations in my head... I felt like my whole head was vibrating really hard... So much that at a point I started kinda' slapping myself like on my forehead to make them stop, cause it was too much.. I thought I was moving but it was more like a False awakening... I was laying there... still with high vibrations.. I started hearing sounds... in my room... I couln't see cause I was on the side of my body and all the sounds where behind me... I even felt something leaning on my bed, behind me... heard plastic bags and like it was throwing stuff around... I knew it wasn't real, but still I reacted a bit violently... I turned around real quick!, and waved my hand like saying "GO AWAY" and Puff, I was on the floor OBE.. got up and kept feeling this bad negative heavy weight on my shoulders... I could barely move... I tried to think Positive... I asked for help... "please help me higher self" something like that  ::lol::  but nothing... until I was pulled back into my body...

still with High Vibrations... but I was a bit tired of trying so I went ahead and moved... vibrations stopped.. and I woke up..

Phew!! Anyways.. I had a better experience on saturday tho!!!  ::lol:: 
I analized what happend... and so when I went to sleep at dawn on saturday I was relaxed... I made some visualization exercises, light all around me... "I am light" sort of thing, And I felt asleep... in the middle of my dream, i realized I was dreaming and awoke in my body.. I got out and it felt good... I saw my hand... it looked awesome!! like build of energy, kinda transparent... I got pulled into my body and I struggle to stay out.. but it pulled me back... I remember seeing my real hand and my astral hand right next to it, as I was entering my body... Wicked!!  :Cheeky: 

I finally got out again, saw my self in a mirror in my room (BTW that mirror is not actually in my room.. its on the living room..) I saw myself wearing my favorite shirt  ::lol::  I actually think I lost that shirt a while ago... But I used to love it... I saw myself very clear on that mirror... I smiled and went thru my closed door... I was in the living room... no bad energies, I was feeling great!!! I jumped over to the kitchen where there is a microwave with the time.. I looked at it.. it said 6:24am, (real time was around 8am), and then the numbers started shifting, going all crazy.. I went back to the living room, got out the house... but then gravity hit! I was flying but "gravity" pulled me down... felt like falling, got scared and woke up!  :Sad: 

It was longer than my other experiences and VERY clear... and it was nice not having any negativity around anymore!  ::lol::  yay for me!!

Anyways... just wanted to share  ::D:

----------


## jessie1203

> It is SIMPLY a matter of living a balanced life, i.e. balancing mental/spiritual activities with `body based' physical activities, like exercise.
> 
> (1) A person who spends nearly all of their time thinking and very little of their time `doing' is neglecting their body, to its detriment. Their energy distribution will be such that most of their energy is in their head.
> 
> (2) Similarly, a person who spends nearly all of their time `doing' and very little of their time thinking, is neglecting their mind, to its detriment. Their energy distribution will be such that most of their energy is in their body.
> 
> We are a mind and a body - it's a duality, like everything in life. Both need to work in harmony. Any deviation from this state eventually results in problems.
>  [/B][/I]



Wow... I hadn't read this... super interesting... thanks for this post Karen!

I think my problem is #1  ::roll::  I need to do some exercise and get me some friends LOL I spend all of my free time alone... thinking of course, or just relaxing trying to meditate... This makes sense... there's no need to neglect the body so much...

----------


## karen659

> WOO HOO!!!  
> 
> I OBE'd This weekend... it was super weird and awesome... on friday night it was just weird and... not very cool, its like I was dreaming... I was in my living room and my computer was acting up! so I got really angry and started punching it!  until I realized I was dreaming, once I did this, it turned into an OBE, Everything began to feel different...



This first experience was quite unusual, but it was interesting to see how you handled the 'resistance' you felt, but as you moved and pulling you.  You will not always find that there is actual physical 'evidence' to support what you see OOB as in the astral, as what we experience is always related to what we 'expect' to see.  That's why you should always learn to 'go with the flow' when OOB and just see what happens next - the more you analyze while OOB, the less likely you will have the control you need.

......



> But, like Ive read in many books, Thought energy has a lot of influence over certain astral planes, so if masses of people imagine a planet right next to the moon, isnt that what I saw?? Cause I just think it cant be a coincidence that I saw a planet in the exact days where a planet IS visible from earth you know?



Thought energy has everything to do with what you see/do in the astral!  and yes...if there is enough 'like thought' then there can be similar 'sightings', IMO.





> ... I even felt something leaning on my bed, behind me... heard plastic bags and like it was throwing stuff around... I knew it wasn't real, but still I reacted a bit violently... I turned around real quick!, and waved my hand like saying "GO AWAY" and Puff, I was on the floor OBE.. got up and kept feeling this bad negative heavy weight on my shoulders... I could barely move... I tried to think Positive... I asked for help... "please help me higher self" something like that  but nothing...



This was a good experience to learn how to deal with negativity.  Having a 'violent' reaction, or ANY kind of extreme reaction, will always limit your abilities to handle any situations OOB.  Thinking 'positive' was a great start, you at least remembered to do that! If you can, next time you feel 'bad negative heavy' sensations, focus on 'sending love', thinking 'loving thoughts' toward whatever you encounter.  As they say, the darkness (negativity) cannot exist in the face of the Light of Love! 





> ... I got out and it felt good... I saw my hand... it looked awesome!! like build of energy, kinda transparent... I got pulled into my body and I struggle to stay out.. but it pulled me back... I remember seeing my real hand and my astral hand right next to it, as I was entering my body... Wicked!! :cheeky



:

Yes, this is quite fun when you have a chance to 'see' yourself! I remember looking at my astral arm in the mirror, looking like an ethereal spider-webby type arm floating...so awesome! 





> I finally got out again, saw my self in a mirror in my room (BTW that mirror is not actually in my room.. its on the living room..) I saw myself wearing my favorite shirt  I actually think I lost that shirt a while ago... But I used to love it... I saw myself very clear on that mirror... I smiled and went thru my closed door... I was in the living room... no bad energies, I was feeling great!!! I jumped over to the kitchen where there is a microwave with the time.. I looked at it.. it said 6:24am, (real time was around 8am), and then the numbers started shifting, going all crazy.. I went back to the living room, got out the house...



This was great! I think seeing yourself in your favorite shirt was a indirect way of making you feel 'more comfortable' and relaxed for this OBE...you have such great control with this one!





> but then gravity hit! I was flying but "gravity" pulled me down... felt like falling, got scared and woke up! :



  Another good example of how fear stops the OBEs - every time!  Controlling fear is crucial to staying OOB...





> It was longer than my other experiences and VERY clear... and it was nice not having any negativity around anymore!  yay for me!!
> 
> Anyways... just wanted to share



GREAT experiences! Every time you get out there is always something more you learn - so that the next time you go farther! I have a few posts in my blog about facing negativity and seeing myself....if you can't find them, email me and I'll send direct links. 

Thanks so much for sharing!  Keep up the good work!

Karen

----------


## karen659

> I think my problem is #1  I need to do some exercise and get me some friends LOL I spend all of my free time alone... thinking of course, or just relaxing trying to meditate... This makes sense... there's no need to neglect the body so much...



Absolutely! This was quite a learning experience for me as well.   I have had no further return of the severe episodes and when I find there a slight 'buzzing' that might be returning, I focus again on 'grounding' this energy with yoga moves or a nice long walk outdoors and it always dissipates!! 

-Karen

----------


## jessie1203

That's really good that you actually were able to find the reason for this buzzing... it sounds horrible, and I'm sure there's many people out there who have similar problems and pop up a bunch of pills, and really let these problems mess with their lives, cause if you're in pain or something, its really easy to be angry about it, and thus taking it out on the rest of the world...
I'll keep this stuff in mind, its awesome..

Oh and thanks for your insight on my experiences!, it was really fun.. I'm still learning anyways...

 I was reading a little fragment of Robert Bruce yesterday, and well he is very experienced with AP, and he says that in the beggining it was kinda like that for him, you know, like with this "bad energy" trying to control him, and stuff like that... The more you practice, the better you get... Just like with everything else IMO...

I'll try looking for those posts of yours... you have some interesting stuff to tell.

thanks

----------


## karen659

4-11-10

121) Long & Deep, Former Pets, Little Girl, Guide   

This OBE was rather limited in recall due to the length of time I was out! I even remembered thinking while out of body, if I dont stop this now, I will not be able to recall all the details so far! 

IMO, its not really a matter of time as we know it, but a matter of depth of experiences that measures how long you are out!

Yet, regardless of the fact that I may not be able to write much, I made the conscious decision to continue on, probably because I have had such limited OOB excursions lately that I really wanted to stay out! When faced with such a decision while out of body, I hope my readers dont mind that I chose to limit their quality of learning this timelol

I have to say, though, that this was another very deep experience, as I can tell its depth by the degree of difficulty I have pulling out of the experience. The deeper I am, the more difficult it is to bring back cohesive memories that fit according to our physical dimension beliefs. There will be events and actions that made perfect sense in the astral, yet when you try to bring them back to this physical thinking, it is interpreted as non-sense or even rejected by the conscious mind because it doesnt fit the usual patterns.

I know this because of the few bits of recall I have as I try to pull these memories back with me as I awaken. With the false awakenings I have, the ones where I think I AM recording already yet am not, tell me these memories may not even be meant to be brought back. 

For this long OBE, I have great recall of the end where two times I thought I was recording, only to realize that the recorder was in pieces and unable to be used! This same event has happened SO frequently that it is now a signal for me that if I find my recorder broken, I am NOT fully awake and need to pull up more!! 

As I try to pull up more, I lose more and more recall! It is rather frustrating at times! I hold the recorder, and can still feel those memories but cannot put it into words!

But there were some recall of events, and those I will gladly share. The first time I became aware of vibrations, I was more awake than usual, and became excited to think that I was indeed going to get out! However, with this excitement, I felt the vibrations shut down!

So I tried again, and found myself awake, lying on the couch, with animals now coming up to the side of the couch. I was surprised to feel a cat jump on me, and walk down and around my body, but then knew it was one of the cats I had had many years ago. 

Hearing noises, I looked to my left and there in my living room were two dogs that I have known either through my childhood or young adult life. I was thrilled to see my beautiful brindle lab mix, Buddy (my first Buddy) that disappeared years ago and I never knew what happened to him. Next to him was the cocker spaniel, Jingles, shaking his head and flopping his ears as he always did! 

I believe there were others there, but my attention was drawn to my feet, where once again something was clamping down on my toes! I was aware of what it was at the time, but my recall only gave me the word Polly pet or something like that and with the intensity of the toe-hold, my memories tell me it felt like they were being held in a birds beak! I have no idea who or what this was, but it took a bit of effort to convince it to let go, and I was much relieved when it finally did!

The next recall was of being out and realizing someone was holding both my hands in front. I could see no one, yet distinctly felt the small hands. I asked, whos there? and was surprised to hear a young girls voice answering me. 

I cannot recall her words, or what we talked about, but the memory of twirling her around, having fun and laughing remains with me! The only other bit of this experience I recorded was the memory of hearing her say, Oh look! Its (name)! I cannot recall her name, or the name of whom she saw, but upon realizing she could see someone else, I knew I had to hand her over. I said, I guess youd better go then and handed her over to this other person that was now visible to her.

Now, I recorded a few things that dont quite make sense about this, but thankfully, as I recorded what I saw, I also interpreted what I felt that helps makes more sense now. 

I said she started out as an infant, and remember thinking shes so young she doesnt know she has passed.yet as I played with her, she became older, maybe around 3 years old. I recorded my impression that she was so used to be neglected that she remained an infant in her mind, and thats why when I paid attention to her, she became more normal size as she truly would be for her age.

Another memory was of trying to get out of the house, pulling and tugging hard to move to the window. I can still recall the difficulty I had trying to pass through the window  knowing I was OOB and could do it, yet having difficulty with the wall portion of the window. 

Half my body was hanging outside as it passed easily through the glass portion, yet my lower half was having problems getting through the wall! I remember feeling the coolness in the change of air as I exited finally.and then took off flying again! The only memory I have of the flying is looking down, seeing my dog Buddy following me on the ground and wondering why hes not up here with me as usual!

One last memory I recorded was the fact that I remembered to ask, wheres my guide? as I had affirmed before bed that I wanted to meet with him again. As I was standing OOB in my living room, I looked across the room to see him happily sitting by the fireplace, smiling back at me. 

I didnt ask or go near him as I felt by his smirky smile that once again, as I had asked prior to this incarnation that I not have much help from them that he was gently reminding me he was here with me but was not going to intervene!

----------


## BigFan

I do have to say that this thread is great. I haven't read any of your recent experiences but I have went through the thread and read some accounts and discussions. I read part of the meeting of someone that you were happy about. Robert Bruce's quote was pretty interesting, to me it does give an explanation as to why LDs and OBEs sound like they are the same thing. My main concern is what you wrote about here:

*"This can be a very disturbing experience and I don't recommend this be tried for more than a few seconds at a time. The awake physical mind (whilst a projection is in progress) must see and be seen by it's projected double for this type of connection to occur. Vision, seeing each other at the same time, appears necessary for this type of connection to occur. Once this happens, each side of the mind split, physical and projected, connect and begin to see out of each other's eyes at the same time. Each becomes aware of each other's vision and perspective as well as that of their own.

Once the visual side of this connection occurs, each side of the mind split instantly becomes aware of each others thoughts as well, simultaneously and compounding. This appears to be something like telepathic feed back, much like holding two identical 'mental' mirrors facing each other. This gives an unnatural glimpse of mental infinity - a mental reflection of a mental reflection of a mental reflection, continually compounding.

When two identical minds connect, while separated during an oobe, the two identical sets of vision and thoughts create something that can best be described as a visual and telepathic loop, compounding and feeding back upon itself in a never ending loop. This is an unnatural, incomprehensible, disturbing and possibly dangerous event for any mortal mind to experience."*

Very interesting to say the least, but, how much danger would you say someone is in if this happens? Also, is this a rare thing to occur and can you prevent it when it starts like close your astral eyes(if possible), etc.... and if not, what would be the result?  :tongue2:

----------


## karen659

> I do have to say that this thread is great. I haven't read any of your recent experiences but I have went through the thread and read some accounts and discussions. I read part of the meeting of someone that you were happy about. Robert Bruce's quote was pretty interesting, to me it does give an explanation as to why LDs and OBEs sound like they are the same thing. My main concern is what you wrote about here:
> 
> *"This can be a very disturbing experience and I don't recommend this be tried for more than a few seconds at a time. The awake physical mind (whilst a projection is in progress) must see and be seen by it's projected double for this type of connection to occur. Vision, seeing each other at the same time, appears necessary for this type of connection to occur. Once this happens, each side of the mind split, physical and projected, connect and begin to see out of each other's eyes at the same time. Each becomes aware of each other's vision and perspective as well as that of their own.
> 
> Once the visual side of this connection occurs, each side of the mind split instantly becomes aware of each others thoughts as well, simultaneously and compounding. This appears to be something like telepathic feed back, much like holding two identical 'mental' mirrors facing each other. This gives an unnatural glimpse of mental infinity - a mental reflection of a mental reflection of a mental reflection, continually compounding.
> 
> When two identical minds connect, while separated during an oobe, the two identical sets of vision and thoughts create something that can best be described as a visual and telepathic loop, compounding and feeding back upon itself in a never ending loop. This is an unnatural, incomprehensible, disturbing and possibly dangerous event for any mortal mind to experience."*
> 
> Very interesting to say the least, but, how much danger would you say someone is in if this happens? Also, is this a rare thing to occur and can you prevent it when it starts like close your astral eyes(if possible), etc.... and if not, what would be the result?



Thanks BigFan for the post!

I want to point out first, that this quote and description was not mine, but from Robert Bruce.  I have not ever experienced this 'infinite loop', or at least not consciously recalled it, which I imagine is really NOT even possible to do!

IMO, this description is of something that rarely happens, as we generally would get only 'glimpses' of this 'incomprehensible' event if it even occurred.  Since I don't believe that I will personally encounter any harm while OOB, I suspect my 'higher self' is always protecting me from any such event.  If you FEAR while OOB, then fear will be reflected back to you and your experience usually ends.  What you 'project' is what you get...

The few times I have experienced 'dual consciousness' it was rather intriguing and not at all fearful or concerning.  I'm actually not sure this is even the same as he is describing here.  

I'm actually a bit surprised I posted this, as it doesn't really 'fit' my way of looking at being 'out' and I don't ever want anyone to be concerned about getting OOB.  There is nothing to fear, and only lots to learn!!!

Thanks for the nice comments about my posts, I love to know that others are learning from them!

Karen

----------


## BigFan

> Thanks BigFan for the post!



and thank you for the reply!  :Cheeky: 





> I want to point out first, that this quote and description was not mine, but from Robert Bruce.  I have not ever experienced this 'infinite loop', or at least not consciously recalled it, which I imagine is really NOT even possible to do!
> 
> IMO, this description is of something that rarely happens, as we generally would get only 'glimpses' of this 'incomprehensible' event if it even occurred.  Since I don't believe that I will personally encounter any harm while OOB, I suspect my 'higher self' is always protecting me from any such event.  If you FEAR while OOB, then fear will be reflected back to you and your experience usually ends.  What you 'project' is what you get...
> 
> The few times I have experienced 'dual consciousness' it was rather intriguing and not at all fearful or concerning.  I'm actually not sure this is even the same as he is describing here.  
> 
> I'm actually a bit surprised I posted this, as it doesn't really 'fit' my way of looking at being 'out' and I don't ever want anyone to be concerned about getting OOB.  There is nothing to fear, and only lots to learn!!!
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments about my posts, I love to know that others are learning from them!
> ...



My fault, I meant the quote you posted. I still would find that somewhat impossible mostly because you opening your eyes would mean that you are awake and thus can't be OBEing although if you take the clone idea into factor, it would explain that away, but, that still seems odd to me  :tongue2:  Thanks for your accounts and keep them coming! BTW, post whatever OBE experiences that you have, regardless of how short or if you did anything useful in them. One other thing, can you give me a description of the feeling, as in how it comes to an LD since I've had 3 so I have something to compare it to  ::D:

----------


## karen659

> My fault, I meant the quote you posted. I still would find that somewhat impossible mostly because you opening your eyes would mean that you are awake and thus can't be OBEing although if you take the clone idea into factor, it would explain that away, but, that still seems odd to me  Thanks for your accounts and keep them coming! BTW, post whatever OBE experiences that you have, regardless of how short or if you did anything useful in them. One other thing, can you give me a description of the feeling, as in how it comes to an LD since I've had 3 so I have something to compare it to



Just for clarification - IMO, the idea of 'opening your eyes' is not something that is being done in a physical sense.  The idea of 'seeing' your projected double at the same time as your OOB double is 'seeing' you is what he means...you are both seen "sleeping" and "out of body"....this is similar to the 'dual consciousness' I have experienced where I know I am lying on the bed 'seeing' at the same time as 'being within and a part of' the experience I am seeing.  (Yes, it's as confusing to write about as it is to think about!! lol)

As for how it feels...I'm not sure of your question....how does an LD feel? or OBE? If you've had 3, then you have an idea.  (remember I don't really delineate too much from an LD and OBE - only that when I find myself in an LD, I can sometimes turn it into an OBE!)  

I'd be happy to share, but I'm not sure what you are asking.  Let me know!

Karen

----------


## BigFan

> Just for clarification - IMO, the idea of 'opening your eyes' is not something that is being done in a physical sense.  The idea of 'seeing' your projected double at the same time as your OOB double is 'seeing' you is what he means...you are both seen "sleeping" and "out of body"....this is similar to the 'dual consciousness' I have experienced where I know I am lying on the bed 'seeing' at the same time as 'being within and a part of' the experience I am seeing.  (Yes, it's as confusing to write about as it is to think about!! lol)



Yes, very confusing concept  :tongue2: 





> As for how it feels...I'm not sure of your question....how does an LD feel? or OBE? If you've had 3, then you have an idea.  (remember I don't really delineate too much from an LD and OBE - only that when I find myself in an LD, I can sometimes turn it into an OBE!)  
> 
> I'd be happy to share, but I'm not sure what you are asking.  Let me know!
> 
> Karen



What I meant was that I've had 3 LDs so far, how do OBEs differ to LDs in terms of sensations, feelings, etc.... Are they really similar to LDs or is there something different to them? I have heard that you have no control over the surroundings in an OBE, etc..... in comparison to LDs. Basically, since you've had both, what did it feel like to be in an LD compared to an OBE?  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

> What I meant was that I've had 3 LDs so far, how do OBEs differ to LDs in terms of sensations, feelings, etc.... Are they really similar to LDs or is there something different to them? I have heard that you have no control over the surroundings in an OBE, etc..... in comparison to LDs. Basically, since you've had both, what did it feel like to be in an LD compared to an OBE?



Oh, now I understand!  First, to clarify, this is a very individualized experience and for each there will be slight differences in how similar sensations are perceived and interpreted.  That said, I can tell you that there isn't much difference for me from the LD and OBE, except to say that once I realized I am 'within' a LD and become 'aware' then I take control and move as I wish.

When you are OOB, you FEEL just as you do now!! You are thinking and doing as if 'awake', yet you know you are 'out'.  It's so hard to explain... ::?: 

Many times, especially in the beginning when I was not familiar with how it really 'felt' to be out, I would use some anomaly or unusual finding to 'signal' me into the OOB 'mindstate' or awareness.  

This is best done by journaling, as I found by writing my 'dreams' there were repeated 'signals' that I could use in to get out.  For instance, finding myself in a classroom, repeatedly, would then 'signal' my consciousness that I am 'dreaming' and then move into the OBE.

The OBE's that start as OBEs, with my climbing out...are a bit different.  Many times I get the vibrations signal, or for a time, there were 'sounds' and 'noises' that I knew were not usual for my house.  When that happens, I have to stay quiet, affirm repeatedly "out of body now!", and then wait for that 'feel' that I'm ready.  That feeling is hard to describe, but it's a 'knowing' that I'm fully awake, but not in a physical sensation sense!

Sorry if this is confusing, but it's not easy to describe.  Be sure you are journaling EVERY dream and LD....you may just be surprised what you uncover!

Keep the questions coming...I'll try to answer!

Karen

----------


## BigFan

> Oh, now I understand!  First, to clarify, this is a very individualized experience and for each there will be slight differences in how similar sensations are perceived and interpreted.  That said, I can tell you that there isn't much difference for me from the LD and OBE, except to say that once I realized I am 'within' a LD and become 'aware' then I take control and move as I wish.
> 
> When you are OOB, you FEEL just as you do now!! You are thinking and doing as if 'awake', yet you know you are 'out'.  It's so hard to explain...
> 
> Many times, especially in the beginning when I was not familiar with how it really 'felt' to be out, I would use some anomaly or unusual finding to 'signal' me into the OOB 'mindstate' or awareness.  
> 
> This is best done by journaling, as I found by writing my 'dreams' there were repeated 'signals' that I could use in to get out.  For instance, finding myself in a classroom, repeatedly, would then 'signal' my consciousness that I am 'dreaming' and then move into the OBE.
> 
> The OBE's that start as OBEs, with my climbing out...are a bit different.  Many times I get the vibrations signal, or for a time, there were 'sounds' and 'noises' that I knew were not usual for my house.  When that happens, I have to stay quiet, affirm repeatedly "out of body now!", and then wait for that 'feel' that I'm ready.  That feeling is hard to describe, but it's a 'knowing' that I'm fully awake, but not in a physical sensation sense!
> ...



No need to apologize, because, to be honest, I had a feeling that it might be hard to describe, but, I wanted to see what you experienced. I plan to try OBEing soon but I have some things I need to take care of. I have problems with dream recall. I've gone almost a week now with no dreams recalled possibly due to work early in the morning and having only 6hr of sleep those nights. Usually, I sleep another 1-2hr after work. I also want to have more LDs to get a better taste for them, 3 just isn't enough and won't cut it for me  :tongue2:  Finally, I want to read a whole book on the subject to make sure that I don't jump the boat too soon. With LDing, I went through ETWOLD and at least half of the book as well as reading tutorials, other people's advice, etc.... I am also still waiting for that book by Buhlman which sounds fascinating based on people's comment. It can't get here soon enough  ::lol::  If anything comes to mind, I'll be sure to ask. Thanks for the opportunity. BTW, your blog is well laid out  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

> No need to apologize, because, to be honest, I had a feeling that it might be hard to describe, but, I wanted to see what you experienced. I plan to try OBEing soon but I have some things I need to take care of. I have problems with dream recall. I've gone almost a week now with no dreams recalled possibly due to work early in the morning and having only 6hr of sleep those nights. Usually, I sleep another 1-2hr after work. I also want to have more LDs to get a better taste for them, 3 just isn't enough and won't cut it for me  Finally, I want to read a whole book on the subject to make sure that I don't jump the boat too soon. With LDing, I went through ETWOLD and at least half of the book as well as reading tutorials, other people's advice, etc.... I am also still waiting for that book by Buhlman which sounds fascinating based on people's comment. It can't get here soon enough  If anything comes to mind, I'll be sure to ask. Thanks for the opportunity. BTW, your blog is well laid out



THANK YOU BigFan for the nice words about my blog.  It's a labor of love...I want others to be able to do what I do!

As for your problems with dream recall...it's REALLY important that you DO write down in a journal what you do recall in dreams.  No matter how little or insignificant it may seem, the idea that you are now recording them tells your subconscious that this is something important in your life and you will find that after a while, the recall become more and more!!  Besides, you may see trends and symbols that keep repeating that you need to pay attention to.  Another great way to impress the subconscious as to your 'intent' is to read...and you are off to a great start with that! 

Just be advised, in your writing here you are saying you are 'not ready' and want to have more LDs and get more sleep before attempting.  I think you should just let the Universe decide what is right, and stop telling yourself you need more time!  I feel you may be causing a 'block' in your dreams/efforts by doing this, as you are reading all about it, yet saying but 'not yet!!'  lol

Buhlmans' book is a must read...it was MY start to all of this and I love his suggestions and techniques.  It was the foundation of my start up!

Thanks again for the post...I greatly appreciate hearing from others!!

Good luck, and keep me informed!
Karen

----------


## BigFan

> THANK YOU BigFan for the nice words about my blog.  It's a labor of love...I want others to be able to do what I do!
> 
> As for your problems with dream recall...it's REALLY important that you DO write down in a journal what you do recall in dreams.  No matter how little or insignificant it may seem, the idea that you are now recording them tells your subconscious that this is something important in your life and you will find that after a while, the recall become more and more!!  Besides, you may see trends and symbols that keep repeating that you need to pay attention to.  Another great way to impress the subconscious as to your 'intent' is to read...and you are off to a great start with that! 
> 
> Just be advised, in your writing here you are saying you are 'not ready' and want to have more LDs and get more sleep before attempting.  I think you should just let the Universe decide what is right, and stop telling yourself you need more time!  I feel you may be causing a 'block' in your dreams/efforts by doing this, as you are reading all about it, yet saying but 'not yet!!'  lol
> 
> Buhlmans' book is a must read...it was MY start to all of this and I love his suggestions and techniques.  It was the foundation of my start up!
> 
> Thanks again for the post...I greatly appreciate hearing from others!!
> ...



Well, it was a well organized blog which is something I liked  :smiley:  I've been able to recall 4 dreams the last 2-3 days, so, maybe dream recall is improving. I find it pretty difficult to write down dreams, I usually just type them up and try to write a word or two on a piece of paper, but, my problem is that even when I wake up in the middle of the night, it seems that I am missing my REM periods. I had some rocky sleep the last 2 days so that's likely why my recall was up  :tongue2:  Well, it's more about the risks than anything else. I would love to have OBEs, but, reading some people's experiences or reviews can really get to you especially if you aren't looking to add trouble into your life. When I was reading some reviews for Buhlman's book, two reviews got me really thinking. 
One review mentioned this:
"From my own experience, I would like to make you aware that while OBE's on a conscious level are possibile, they may also invite an undesirable element into your home (uninvited beings). That can be disturbing if you find yourself to be hypersensitive to their presence. Then you will need to make it clear to them- with lovingkindness in your heart- that they are not invited and need to leave (simple verbal communication, silent communication, meditation, and playing spiritual music did the trick)."

Another review said this:
"But I stopped trying because of nagging concerns about the "wisdom" of leaving my body. Often times we are so concerned with whether we "can" do something that we don't consider whether we "should" do it. I wondered whether another spirit could occupy my body (with or without my knowledge)while I was out of it. Buhlman says that this can not occur and yet I found an account on the web written by an experienced astral projector in which this exact thing happened. Also, considering that astral projection is done while in a hynogogic state (between wake and sleep) the experience is much like a dream with elements of reality and fantasy woven together. I wondered what other things could occur. Just yesterday, quite by accident I came upon a news story at Salon Magazine about a man who was just convicted of murdering his small children while having an out-of-body experience. He claimed that during this experience he came under the control of an evil influence, but nonetheless took responsibility for his crimes and was sentenced to life in prison (he also attempted to kill his wife)."

Whether everything written here is true or not is debatable, however, I do find it possible that possession can occur, since, I mean we are leaving the body empty if you think about it. To me, if I know for sure, that OBEs can't possibly lead to possessions, etc..... Then I would start trying to OBEs within in a beat. Your thoughts?  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

> Whether everything written here is true or not is debatable, however, I do find it possible that possession can occur, since, I mean we are leaving the body empty if you think about it. To me, if I know for sure, that OBEs can't possibly lead to possessions, etc..... Then I would start trying to OBEs within in a beat. Your thoughts?



OK, first let me say I DO understand your concerns, however, I just can't stress enough that it is your FEARS that drive what happens when OOB.  You can't let them 'control' your actions, and KNOWING you are safe, doing whatever you feel is enough to protect you, will give you that 'peace of mind' to do what you wish to do.  (I use 'white light' to surround me, and ask that those who are 'at or above my level of development' come to help)

I do not disagree that there IS negativity out there, and those who can affect your actions but ONLY if you allow them to with your fears!!  YOU give them that control with your fears...otherwise you stay in control.

Yes, you are 'out of body' BUT you are not 'disconnected from it' as there is always that 'silver cord' that grounds your 'energy' to the physical and keeps you safe.  

If you fear, then I would advise you NOT to do it, as "thoughts are things" much more quickly in the astral, and emotions....ANY emotions (excitement, sadness, fear, etc)....are not conducive to astral learning.  It is a learning curve to keep calm, and unemotional...and it is imperative NOT to be fearful.

Having said that, however, I DO hope you try, as you never know what you are capable of until you try.  You will find that the Universe guides your learning, never allowing you go to to far too fast.  There has been such little 'baby steps' each time I got out, so that the next time I would go just that much further.

Every individual is different...and not knowing your background I can't tell you how best to proceed.  My answer to is to go with what 'feels right'...and you can't go wrong!

Keep me posted...
Karen

----------


## karen659

Just another thought...negativity FEEDS on fear is a better way to look at it.  They are attracted to the 'easy' target and will try to exploit the 'control' that is given to them with it.  

Being confident, unemotional, affirming your intentions, and surrounding yourself with white light protection or whatever works for you will all make for a very successful exit!  -K

----------


## BigFan

> OK, first let me say I DO understand your concerns, however, I just can't stress enough that it is your FEARS that drive what happens when OOB.  You can't let them 'control' your actions, and KNOWING you are safe, doing whatever you feel is enough to protect you, will give you that 'peace of mind' to do what you wish to do.  (I use 'white light' to surround me, and ask that those who are 'at or above my level of development' come to help)
> .....
> Keep me posted...
> Karen







> Just another thought...negativity FEEDS on fear is a better way to look at it.  They are attracted to the 'easy' target and will try to exploit the 'control' that is given to them with it.  
> 
> Being confident, unemotional, affirming your intentions, and surrounding yourself with white light protection or whatever works for you will all make for a very successful exit!  -K



Thanks for the reply. I haven't ruled it out yet, I just want to make sure I'm clear on any and all possibilities before trying anything. I'll keep you updated as much as possible  :smiley:

----------


## JustinS

Great thread, thank you for sharing your experiences. 

I had heard or OBE's before, and had a very basic idea of what was involved. After some brief research though, I'm starting to think that I might have experienced the beginning of an OBE on several occasions. I think the key entry point for me might be sleep paralysis. I would love to get any input or advice from you. 

I posted this a while back to get help working through sleep paralysis to enter a lucid dream. It pretty much sums up my possible OBE experiences. 





> I have experienced SP over 100 times now (over many years). The two occasions that I did just relax, the results were the same. About 5 years ago, I was stuck in a SP and false awakening cycle. I kept waking up into SP, or at least I though I was. It seemed to go on forever, so I just gave up the fight and let go. I immediately lifted out of my body and found myself zooming though a tunnel. the second time happened last week. I had been reading more about SP and the WILD technique and was a little better prepared to stay calm. So, when it happened I just stayed calm and let go (still didn't like it much though). The voices, whispers, footsteps, buzzing, etc were present as with most all of my SP experiences. The more I let go though, the louder and more jumbled the audio became. I felt like I was hearing the audio version of the countless neurons firing in my brain. The intensity increased until I reached some sort of pentacle. Like before, I felt myself lift out of my body and began zooming though a tunnel. On the first occasion of being in the tunnel, I decided to go find God. I ended up in black, empty, thick, nothingness where I floated around for a while trying to interpret the meaning of my experience. I was fully conscious at this point. After a while I was pulled back though the tunnel (very quickly this time) and found myself back in SP. With last week's tunnel experience, I was elated that I had gutted out SP and was on my way to a potential LD. I must have been too excited though, because I was quickly jerked back to my body and into SP.



I have had over 40 lucid dreams. Aside from the cases noted above, there have been a few other times that, after becoming lucid, I found myself zooming through the tunnel. Any experience that has began or ended with the tunnel has had a slightly different feel than a typical lucid dream. I'm not sure I could explain the differences very well. One notable thing is that I seem to have more of a sense of feeling myself as an actual presence with the tunnel related experiences. With my typical lucid dreams, I still feel as though I have a dream body (especially with flying), but just not to the same degree as with the tunnel experiences. I suppose you could say that feel more like I am made up of something "real". 

At any rate, sorry for the lengthy post. Any input would be great. Oh, any suggestions on good OBE related books? 

Thanks in advance for any input or advise!

Justin

----------


## BigFan

> Great thread, thank you for sharing your experiences. 
> 
> I had heard or OBE's before, and had a very basic idea of what was involved. After some brief research though, I'm starting to think that I might have experienced the beginning of an OBE on several occasions. I think the key entry point for me might be sleep paralysis. I would love to get any input or advice from you. 
> 
> I posted this a while back to get help working through sleep paralysis to enter a lucid dream. It pretty much sums up my possible OBE experiences. 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had over 40 lucid dreams. Aside from the cases noted above, there have been a few other times that, after becoming lucid, I found myself zooming through the tunnel. Any experience that has began or ended with the tunnel has had a slightly different feel than a typical lucid dream. I'm not sure I could explain the differences very well. One notable thing is that I seem to have more of a sense of feeling myself as an actual presence with the tunnel related experiences. With my typical lucid dreams, I still feel as though I have a dream body (especially with flying), but just not to the same degree as with the tunnel experiences. I suppose you could say that feel more like I am made up of something "real". 
> ...



Adventures Out of the body: How to experience out of body travel by Williman Bulhman. That should be the name or about that. It's a great book since it begins with the author's experience along with explaining his reasoning and why the planes exist, etc.... and ending with some techniques and FAQ. I've only read 7 pages or so but it was well written  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

You could pick up any of Robert Bruce's books.  Also, anything by Robert Monroe is sure to be a fun read.

----------


## JustinS

Thanks for the advice on the books. I bought one of Robert Bruce's books today, and plan on ordering Buhlman's. In my laziness, I missed Karen's post that she started off with Buhlman's book.  :Oops:  Anyway, these will give me a great start. Thanks!

----------


## BigFan

Forgot to mention that for some of Robert Monroe's books, you can find a pdf of it online  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

Just a quick reply to let everyone know I have been away for a few days and am looking forward to responding to your posts in the next few days. Sorry for the delay but big thanks for the posts!  :smiley: . -Karen

----------


## karen659

Hi again everyone! Back at home, and time to respond.  Although, I see Robot Butler and BigFan has done a great job recommending the books for OBEs.  Yes, William Buhlman was the first and best books I have read.  He has two - Adventures Beyond the Body and Secrets of the Soul.  I highly recommend both.  ALL of Robert Monroe's books are excellent as well.  There is even one by Rosalind McKnight who worked with Monroe that I enjoyed reading called Cosmic Journeys. 

Reading is just as important as journaling your experiences, as they both impress upon your subconscious the important and focus you want to place on having OBEs.  The best advice I can give you is to make sure you are writing them down, and then learn to just 'let go' when things happen.  We are such 'emotional' beings here on the physical plane that it is difficult to learn to just 'let go' at times....yet that is exactly what works best when OOB.  Losing your 'fears' and replacing them with a 'knowing' that you are always safe and in control of any situation is key to moving about and widening your experiences.

Once comfortable being 'out', as you are getting to be JustinS with your tunnel experiences, you should try to 'affirm' any intentions that you wish to do, such as the time you wanted to 'find God'.  Set these intentions BEFORE you get into sleep so your mind is preprogrammed to recall what you wanted to do easier.  It doesn't always work, but many times I have received just what I asked to have.  Look for a 'signal' that you are transitioning out - some anomaly, or familiar scene, or even looking at your hands - and then recall your affirmation and move by intention.  The noises you hear are frequently mentioned as 'signals' in many people's accounts, including mine!  I know if I hear the TV on while I'm lying down 'sleeping' then it's a sure signal that I'm getting out!  If I feel vibrations I 'intensify' them (by willing them stronger) or sometimes I can just 'sit up and roll out'!!

These are just some suggestions I have, and I don't know if they'll help you.  Getting OOB is such an individualized experience, but yet, one that IS possible for everyone!  I enjoy answering your questions, and greatly appreciate your praise and comments on my blog.  Thanks again for the posts!!

-Karen

----------


## karen659

Finally got around to writing up my latest - not much, but you never know who may benefit something from it! Thanks for reading...

April 22, 2010

This experience is a bit disjointed as I only have pieces of recall that I attempted to put together into some sort of sequence.  I know I did all these things and so much more, but honestly I cannot recall much of what or when it was done.

I first became aware of my ‘floating’ parts of my body which was my usual signal that I was ready to exit.  I was VERY aware in the sense that I ‘felt’ awake and conscious, despite the floating sensation.  Figuring I’ll just ‘go with it’, I attempted to roll out and exit, finding if very difficult to do! There was a lot of pulling and tugging required, but with some effort found myself out and moving to the door.

Halfway across the room, I remember I wanted to do something special, but couldn’t recall what it was! So I just decided to affirm ‘to the door!’ but then couldn’t decide which door I wanted! (Both the front door and side door have been different exit points for me).  I moved to the side door (which was just a bit farther away) but then found I couldn’t move!  Standing next to the window, I decided I’d just ditch out the window!

I felt SO very aware and conscious, everything was so crystal clear and in proper ‘physical’ form and it was actually a different sensation than I was used to.  Knowing I was ‘out’, I just moved into the wall slowly by the window, but surprisingly found it hard to get through!  I even remember thinking, "wow, I hope I don’t get stuck between the walls" – knowing full well that I wouldn’t!  But the clear conscious thinking was just amazing to me.

I saw the ground outside below where I was exiting and remember in order to get fully out, I had to ‘imagine’ I was ‘freefalling’ to the grass below, trusting the knowledge that I couldn’t get hurt falling.

I fell, floating gently, and then was surprised to distinctly FEEL the grass tickling my face as I lay face down on the earth!  I was so ‘heavy’ to move and then ‘felt’ someone nearby mentally talking to me.  I feel arms around my waist and now begin moving again, happy to have some company to help me go where I wanted.  

I remember wanting to zoom up to the trees, but couldn’t – yet I was moving places with this ‘person’ (my feeling – my guide) assisting me.  I could hear my own voice clearly communicating with him/her (there was a non-gender feeling) and their answers, but have no idea what we talked about.

At one point I could hear music in the background, like a radio playing as we entered one area, and I remember asking if we could ‘change the station’ as I didn’t care for the type of music that was playing!  Later one song I remember hearing, after the ‘station change’, was Uptown Girl.

One request I had was to try to zoom to the moon again, as I have had in the past, and felt the fast backward tunnel movementknowing I should be seeing something like stars, but didn’t.  It felt like I wasn’t really getting anywhere, but there was the definite sensation of movement.  The other memory I have is of floating and the opening vision of beautiful countryside, and then that of a light brown stone dam surrounded by other stone architecture.  I have no idea where or what this was.

Another memory I recall was ‘playing’ with those arms that encircled my waist for this entire experience, feeling them, moving them, and trying to tell him/her what I wanted to do and where I wanted to go.

The last memory is the feeling of slight waking, finding myself on the couch (as I was), and begging to continue to do more.  I could feel buzzing, and willed the vibrations to increase as I didn’t want the experience to end.  

Now I sensed those hands again, this time in front of my face, doing something (rubbing them together?) before they proceeded to touch my forehead and trace down my face to my cheeks and chin.  I felt SUCH a good ‘tingle’ vibration after that, and again, a second time the hands rubbed together (?), and touched my face from forehead to chin, giving me a wonderful tingling sensation that felt SO good!

It was then that I awoke fully, but as always, those elusive memories with the specific details were lost.  I so wish I could put what I ‘felt’ into words, but this is the best I can do.

----------


## JustinS

Thanks for the help Karen. I truly appreciate it. Since I posted on your thread a few weeks ago I have devoured 6 OBE books (William Buhlman, Robert Bruce, and Robert Monroe). Secrets of the Soul is next on my list. I am still in a bit of a daze as I try and process all of this new info. My fears are slowly but surly decreasing. It is really helping me to read through your posts... Thanks!

----------


## karen659

> Thanks for the help Karen. I truly appreciate it. Since I posted on your thread a few weeks ago I have devoured 6 OBE books (William Buhlman, Robert Bruce, and Robert Monroe). Secrets of the Soul is next on my list. I am still in a bit of a daze as I try and process all of this new info. My fears are slowly but surly decreasing. It is really helping me to read through your posts... Thanks!



You are SO welcome, Justin! I truly appreciate hearing that I have helped...  

You are doing a great job with your reading! Wow! that is determination and intention!!  You'll love Secrets of the Soul, I did!  With less fears, more knowledge, and such a keen determination, I KNOW you'll succeed!

Keep me posted!! ::D: 

Karen

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for sharing your OBE's. I would love to also read your DJ.

----------


## karen659

> Thanks for sharing your OBE's. I would love to also read your DJ.



My dream journal is my blog...and it is more complete as it starts back a few years ago.  Many of the same posts are here, but there is also other comments you can read that readers have left after a few of them (click on comments below the blog post). You are very welcome to go read it anytime!  here's the link: http://www.karen659.blogspot.com/

Starting with the first post (#1) you can get an overview of how I started.

Enjoy!

Karen

----------


## karen659

5/31/10  Exiting awareness; Possible retrieval with fire

It has been a few weeks since I have had the time and intent to get out of body.  It is not because I didn’t want to, but physical life issues and events take precedence at all times and when you need to focus on THIS life, then the OOB life must take a step back.

I am happy to report that life here is now settling down, and going well.  I have been in contact recently with a few people who have shared their own OOB experiences and have asked questions, and this, in combination with my reaffirmed intent to begin OBEs again, I was successful in getting out this morning!

I tried a different approach this time, moving to another bedroom after a few hours of sleep instead of my usual ‘traveling couch’ in the living room.  I can remember thinking that I may have a more difficult time getting ‘to the door!’ and outside as I would have to travel down a long hallway and navigate through other rooms.  This concern carried through into my OBE, as once I did get out, I fully remembered that I had to move a different way to get outside!!

Using my usual technique of white light protection, affirmations, and energy movement visualizations, I felt I was having difficulty getting into the right frame of mind, because I felt so wide awake all the time! 

I just relaxed, and let go….and it was then that I heard what I thought was someone in the hallway outside the room.  It was odd noises, and then a voice of a relative that I KNEW could not really be in my house!  My first instinct was to ‘wake’ and see what’s going on, but then when I realized that this was likely a ‘signal’ I was ready, I ‘let go’ again and willed the vibrations to begin.  

I felt soft vibrations, and then made them stronger with intent.  Knowing I was nearly ready to separate because I had ‘heard’ those noises as a signal, I then just took the initiative and sat up!  I felt heavy, and lots of pulling, but persisted knowing I could do this and rolled out of bed! 

Immediately, I was standing next to my bed, fully alert and awake!! My mind was SO very clear in my thinking process, that I remembered I was in a new room and would need to navigate a bit more to get outdoors.  (Why I didn’t think to just go through the wall, I don’t know!!)

As I moved to the bedroom door, it was very dark.  I affirmed “vision now!” (a new one for me, as I usually used “clarity now!”) and it worked perfectly!! I could see the way out, and moved down the long hallway to the living room where I could see flickering as if the TV was on.

I knew it wasn’t really on, and as I neared the living room, it all became dark again. Once again, I affirmed, “Vision now!” and like a lightbulb, my vision was clear.  I moved quickly to the front door, knowing SOMEone was in the living room, but my focus was on getting outside as quickly as possible!

Once outdoors, I began flying…as I SO enjoy that sensation! This time, however, it was not the fast zooming and flipping as I used to do, but a slow methodical movement where I was able to truly enjoy the sensation and views.  

As I flew, I remember seeing residences and neighborhood that were not familiar to my own area.  At one point, I want to feel that ‘freefall’ sensation, and just opened my arms to slowly fall freely to the earth.  Once down on the earth, I saw a tall pine tree and gently floated up to the very top where I could see the pointed tip.  It was just so much fun to be so relaxed and comfortable flying.

Now, I know there was more to this experience than what I remember. A few points I do recall was one when I was flying over some electrical or telephone wires – a set of 5 or 6 of them in a group.  As I flew over, I could ‘feel’ a static-type buzzing below me that emanated from them!

Another time, I recall getting out of a car (someone was in the car with me, but no recall as to why or what we did), and as I did, a little dog (similar to a Cairn Terrier) came running up to me.  She was so happy, jumping up on me and I recall saying, “Hello, girl! How are you?!” at the same time wondering how I knew it was a female dog! (I never had a dog like this)

I also recall meeting another larger dog during this OOB experience, laughing and playing with him and just enjoying it all, but do not know where it fits within the story!

The part that I do remember was the ending of the experience, likely because that was where the memories are the strongest.  I entered a room where there was a little girl sitting at a table.  She appeared to be a light-skinned black girl less than 5 years old with very, very thin grey (?) hair, very small, as if chronically ill or malnourished.  I feel intense sadness associated with her, as if she was so lonely and sick.

I went up to talk with her, and as I got closer, another older female came into the room, a motherly feeling to her.  I do not know why they were there, but I knew they had to get out of that room.  An older child was just off to my right, but did not interact with me.

Suddenly, I saw ‘smoke’ coming from a corner of the room, and told the mother, “look! There’s smoke! It could be a fire!” and got no response.  Getting closer, I was able to now see actual flames starting to burn through the grated area below the smoke, and took control of the situation.  

I told the mother, “It IS a fire! Take the baby and go, now!! Get out!!”  giving her no option but to quickly gather the child and run out of the room to what looked to be a large parking lot area. The baby is crying, and I can see she is sickly and needs care.  I shout for someone to bring them blankets, and that was when all the help arrived.  People were coming from all over to help them, and my last recall was watching the family as they were enveloped with those who would provide for them.  I faded to full wakefulness at this point.

 Was this a ‘retrieval’ of some kind? I don’t know.  But I do know that I totally enjoyed being out of body once again, this time in a more relaxed enjoyable manner.  I am still amazed that I have such clarity of mind when doing this, feeling as if I am truly ‘awake’ and participating in another life!

----------


## SkylerJames13

Hey man, I'm really, really interested in doing an OBE... I was wondering on how you do it, so I can try and do it myself? Cause I don't exactly know how to do it all that properly, and I've been trying for quite a while now, and I haven't succeeded in doing so.
I currently get about 7 - 8 hours of sleep a night, if that has anything to do with it lol. Thanks in advance!

----------


## karen659

> Hey man, I'm really, really interested in doing an OBE... I was wondering on how you do it, so I can try and do it myself? Cause I don't exactly know how to do it all that properly, and I've been trying for quite a while now, and I haven't succeeded in doing so.
> I currently get about 7 - 8 hours of sleep a night, if that has anything to do with it lol. Thanks in advance!



Hi SkylerJames!

Thanks for the post and if you are really interested, the best I can tell you is to start reading and researching as much as possible!! William Buhlman and his books were my start - he gives such good advice on different techniques to try and what to expect.  

The next best thing is to be keeping a dream journal...you must write down your dreams, no matter how wild or thought to be insignificant, as this impresses upon your subconscious that you will be paying close attention to them from now on.

You can find in my blog a few posts where I describe my technique if you are interested.  Otherwise, read, read, read....books, forums, anything on this subject.  NO one technique or experience is the same.....

You say you've been trying for a while now, I'm curious what are you doing to try?  Know that it takes time and focused 'intent', sometimes for a long long time before you are able.  But, IMO, it IS something that EVERYone can do eventually!!

Thanks for the post,
Karen

----------


## karen659

June 13, 2010  5:30am  6:15am
124) Into the Earth again; Possible picnic/swim retrieval

On my 'traveling couch', I became aware of noises like the TV was on in the living room where I was lying, and knew this to be my usual signal that I was about to get OOB.  As I think this, I hear someone coming into the room and to the couch where I am lying to give me a hug.  

I feel the energy of this hug more than a physical touch, and am now aware its my daughter (who is not here in the house at this time).  As she hugs me, she states, Pretty people! (?)  and starts to walk back toward her room.

I roll out of body and wanted to follow her, so I shouted her name, but as I moved out, I floated up toward the ceiling and realized my vision was SO clear!! I could see perfectly out my front window and so wanted to go out!  So I shouted again to my daughter, Im going to take off for a little bit!

Floating up, I actually bumped into the ceiling and at that point realized I wasnt going to go out that way.  Determined to get out, I thought if I cant go up, Ill go down!  So I affirmed into the Earth! to try to get out that way!  

(I remembered Rosalind McKnight had done this on her travels with Robert Monroe and I had done this one other time (see my blog http://karen659.blogspot.com/2007/10/into-earth.html).  However, that time upon getting into the Earth very deep, I started panicking a bit and transitioned quickly.  This time I felt confident I could do it!)

I started moving down into the floor, seeing my basement and then into the earth.  It was total darkness, a pure 3D blackness with a sense of movement that became more apparent as I saw tiny specks white sparkles whizzing past me (rather like moving through space with the stars!) I even remember doing a one armed superman pose as I flew!

As Im watching these sparkles, they became more of an organized pattern to them, and eventually became beautiful patterns of lace-like structures that formed more complete lace-like structures! It was just so beautiful to see these patterns, and I tried to take note of their specific pattern to remember the details, but all I recorded was, its just like small pieces of perfect lace (coming at me with the sense of movement) with swirling and fleur-de-lis (swan?) patterns that create a larger more perfect lace type structure!

The next memory was of feeling intense heat and knowing I was within the Earth.  I realized that the last time I was here I felt fear and returned.  This time I clearly remember thinking, Im safe, Im OOB and I cant get hurt!  

The heat built to a point where now I felt an INTENSE magnetic-type energy sensation, as if inside a huge magnetron (dont ask me how I knew this but thats what I thought at the time!)    I then realized if Im inside the Earth, it must be due to the iron core.  

(Whether this is even possible, I dont know, but Im sharing my thoughts at the time)  The all encompassing tense tight sensation nearly paralyzed me as I stopped moving.  I was not afraid, but I did not know what was happening.

My next recall was in a room, bouncing around from one wall to the other, having fun, and thinking that this magnetism somehow allowed me to bounce around like this!

This room was felt to be my bedroom, but nothing like it is in real life.   The radio was playing next to the bed, but I knew it wasnt supposed to be on.  This signal told me that I was still OOB, and to prove it, I reached over and touched it, and it turned off!  I said, darn! I just woke myself up (which in reality I still wasnt awake!) 

Details exactly what happened in the room are few, but I do know there were people there I was talking to, and at some point, I remembered it was the same young mother from the next scene, as I was trying to convince her it was ok to leave to go swimming with the children.

The next memory was now outside on a picnic with these same people, this time I recall it was a mother,  2-3  young children (two boys at least) and their grandmother.  They are sitting at the picnic table, and Im telling them again its ok to go to the pool and swim, but they indicated they didnt want supervision(?).  The boys now were all sticky and dirty from some ice cream and chocolate syrup they just ate, and I thought this would be the best time to convince them to go swimming, as it would help clean up the kids!

They eventually left, and now Im sitting at picnic table trying to record what I remembered, but still aware I was OOB!  However, at least I this time I knew it wasnt going to record since Im still out and just laid the recorder on the table, giving up.  

I moved away, looking back at the empty picnic table, and feeling confident that everyone had left the area.  I then transitioned to full wakefulness, knowing NOW I could record what little details I could remember!

(In hindsight, I am not sure if this was another retrieval or not, but I did feel compelled to convince these people that they had to move to another area and felt happy when they did!)

----------


## SkylerJames13

Thanks man, will check it all out. And you asked how I do it, unless I misread it. xD 
What I do, is I go to bed, lay motionless for a while, think about random stuff, and then I wait for SP to take my body. when I think it's good enough, I try and think about being light, and floating up, though I'm going to change that to actually physically ''grabbing a rope'' to pull myself up out of my body. I'm pretty sure that's what I do lol. but yeah I'll definitely will check out your blog posts and everything. Thanks man.

----------


## karen659

> Thanks man, will check it all out. And you asked how I do it, unless I misread it. xD 
> What I do, is I go to bed, lay motionless for a while, think about random stuff, and then I wait for SP to take my body. when I think it's good enough, I try and think about being light, and floating up, though I'm going to change that to actually physically ''grabbing a rope'' to pull myself up out of my body. I'm pretty sure that's what I do lol. but yeah I'll definitely will check out your blog posts and everything. Thanks man.



Keep at it, you'll succeed!  The only change I might offer is to NOT think 'random thoughts', but use that time to impress upon your consciousness the intention that you are going OOB.  Visualize white light surrounding you, and white light energy coming into to top of your head and moving through.  Affirm "my mind remains aware as my body falls asleep".....Keeping your mind active helps you stay 'aware'.....just a suggestion!

Karen

----------


## karen659

125) Bits of OOBEs  crossing over, meeting up, tower view

It has been a few weeks since Ive been able to have a good OBE in the sense that its one I can share in any type of story.  It seems that last few OOBE have been so deep that the memories are more disjointed and haphazard, and upon waking, so fast to disappear that I do not have the ability to recall much of it.

One experience I had recently was one I have had before, so I will share with you what I remember.  I was in that half-asleep stage, one where I know I am sleeping yet aware that something is going on.  I hear this very loud roar, and this time it was accompanied by a sudden all encompassing blackness.  

My feeling at this time was as if I was in a car as it was being washed away in a mudslide! It was sudden and felt like an ending of some kind, and it was my peaceful acceptance that I was transitioning to the other side that I remember the most.  I was not fearful nor upset in any way, almost as I knew if this was to be the end of my physical existence.  In thinking about this, I believe my OOB experiences have given me  such a firm belief in the existence of our selves after physical death, that even if I find myself transitioning, whether in dream state or for real, I have absolutely no fear.  That is such a powerful feeling to have!

Another recent OBE was very deep and I have only glimpses of recall that dont make a lot of sense.  What I recorded was that it started by talking with someone who had discovered a hole in the earth, one that led to a cave-like labyrinth underground.  I remember peering into the very deep hole, seeing the different types of rock formations and talking with those there.  

Next memory is of a man who was not careful by the hole and proceeded to fall in! Thankfully I was able to grasp his arm and bring him back up to solid ground. The next recall was the group of us in the car and there was something unusual that happened in the car that made me become aware that I was OOB.  I took off, and remember one male guide stayed with me the entire time.  Only memories I have are of being in a courtyard of sorts, and the medieval type dress that the men were wearing.

The only control I remember having was flying up toward the big beautiful moon, knowing Id like to meet a friend who also loved astronomy, and with a sudden but huge flash of light, knew he was there with me! It lasted very briefly, yet was profound enough to KNOW that it was him!  (Correlating later found that my friend also had a hypnogogic image of my eyes looking back at him while he was in a meditative mindstate!)

At the very end of this disjointed experience, I recall walking around a flea market of some kind, where items are being sold that people no long want to have.  A few women came up to me, and gave me some green color trinkets which I appreciated, but then gave them away to another who needed it more.

This was another deep experience, IMO, due to the transition back to wakeful consciousness having many levels.  Each time I moved back toward wakefulness, I would attempt to record my experiences, but somehow knew I was not awake enough to be physically doing it.  This happened at least three times before I found myself fully awake enough to actually record this.  Each time I thought I was recording, more and more memories were lost.

This last OBE was just recently, and again, I knew I was out of body, but wasnt able to fully control my actions.  I was in a 'half-sleep' state, as I could still hear outdoor sounds from the window, when I found myself lifting up a tower of some sort.  At one point, I became aware my daughter was with me as I was lifting!!! 

It was a totally different exit, but I KNEW I was out!!  My daughter and I moved up high from the room we were in, holding hands, and found ourselves exiting at the top of a 'tower' like structure.  I had wanted to 'show her' something beautiful, and at the very top, she became frightened because we were up so high.  We were overlooking a BEAUTIFUL shimmering landscape - I can still recall the lake, rolling hills, and so many vibrant colors!  

To ease her fears of going too high, I held onto the 'railing' at the top of the tower to show her we would not go any higher as my other hand still held her.  She was amazed at the beauty, as was I...and even more amazing for me, I was astounded at the 360 degree vision I had!! I could see ALL around me without moving or turning!!!  

This experience happened very quickly, and all at once...and I recall I returned to body differently too, with this long falling sensation before transitioning to full awareness.

----------


## karen659

126) Tagging, Doubt signal; Medical MD; Bridge bombing; Mirror

This morning I had a series of OOB exits and experiences, with one exceptionally long and detailed with many activities.  However, as per usual, when pulling back to awareness, you are not able to perceive or incorporate many of these details into the physical conscious mind for proper interpretation, IMO.

Regardless, I was able to tag a few events and have enough memories of some activities that I shall share here with you.  In looking at the length of this post, Im thinking the readers may be glad I didnt remember many more details! lol

(Just a reminder, tagging of events is what I do to try to retain as much detail as I can while within the OOB as Im beginning to pull back.  I give a one word tag to various events, and as I pull back, repeat these tags over and over in my mind until I can find myself full aware and able to record the event.  The tags allow me to fade back into the experience once the recorder is on, and I can recall a few more specific details.)

My very first experience was a short one, as I am lying on my traveling couch in the living room, thinking Im still wide awake and doing my induction sequences.  I hear someone walk into the living room from the bedroom hallway, thinking, Oh great, my husband is up and Ill have to get up now.  

However, past experience has taught me well that despite the absolute knowing that I hear these steps, I fake sleep and continue on.  I was not disappointed, as the steps continued over to me as I lie on the couch, then wrap their arms around me and lie on top so that I feel their hug. 

Inititally, I had no clue who this could be, as I felt it to be a grown adult, but when she started talking I knew it was my daughter. (Who is currently living 3000 miles from me and still what I consider a young adult!) 

She says something about 32 or 42 and that I still dont know what I want to do and then a I love you!  I sent love back to her as I felt her fade away.  I awoke fully and recorded this, thinking that this may be a reference to our conversation on the phone a few days ago, and very glad I didnt awaken myself when hearing the footsteps I felt sure were real.

I settled back in, and once again after a short while, found myself driving my car on a road near my home, heading home.  (You may remember that the car is a frequent signal for me to know its time to get OOB  and its a good analogy actually as your physical body is merely the vehicle for your consciousness!)

To become aware that Im driving while dreaming, Ill share a little key element that I use.  Any time I am driving, whether in physical or dreams, I ask myself, Is this real?  Now, everyone knows that WITHOUT A DOUBT you are driving your car when you are doing it in the physical.  I take note of my reality many times as I drive to work, feeling the steering wheel, hearing the noises, and feeling the solidness of my being, even looking at my hands to see how they look.  I KNOW I am in physical, and there is NO doubt.

Now, I have learned to do this as I drive in the dreams as well, BECAUSE I do it so often as I drive here in physical!  So this time, Im driving my car, and I have that little tiny doubt that I just might be dreaming, and armed with this knowledge, I now KNOW I can take off into an OBE!!  

On another forum, I read that  looking at your hands can give you the signal that you are dreaming, because there will be a change in appearance that you will question.  The key is that if there is ANY degree of doubt, take off and fly!!  This goes for any signal you have while dreaming, because when in physical, you are certain of your status, but while getting OOB, the smallest doubt or unusual event can trigger your awareness.

In this particular exit, I also was given a signal to give me this doubt when I saw an elderly gentleman animatedly talking on a cell phone on the side of the road as I drove past.  I recall thinking, thats unusual to see such an old man using a cell phone which immediately clicked in my mind that something was different. Seeing I was driving, and then having that doubt as to whether I really was, was enough for me to just take off and move up and out!

Now I let go of the wheel as I pull back and feel the wonderful freedom of flying OOB! Its been a long time since I have done so, and I remember enjoying it SO much!  I could see tall buildings in the distance, and was just having so much fun floating and bobbingbut I was aware enough to know that I had to do something constructive while out, but also remember saying, Oh, just a few more minutes of this, please!

My next recollection was that I was back on the couch, but ready to roll out.  I am not sure how I knew this, but I just didnt think about it and rolled. As Im rolling out, I think again, just how am I going to know for sure that Im really out? and with that, found myself on the floor, on my hands and knees, feeling the coolness of the wooden floor. 

Now I KNOW Im OOB, and start to move away, but its so difficult! I cant seem to fight the tugging sensation that wants me back in body!  I pull and pull, without even remembering that my usual to the door! affirmation is what works.  Finally, I pull hard enough to get to the side of the couch, and realizing I wasnt going to go further this way, figured, oh well, Ill just go inward now! to try to move.

As I intended inward now!, I spun a little and then felt the floor disappear beneath my hands and became encompassed within total blackness. I felt a floating sensation, and then found myself fading back on the couch to full awareness.  I was disappointed that I didnt go anywhere, but very happy that I was able to get out in the near physical once again! 

Once again, after recording, I try to get back into the same mind frame with my induction visualizations, this time impressing my memory with the need to use to the door! if I am successful..  While Im doing so, I think Im still awake when I hear the side door open and my brother walking in (which he often does in physical) and hollering for me, not knowing Im sleeping nearby on the couch.  

It sounded SO authentic, as he has done many times, but this time, I decided Id just pretend to be asleep because there was the little tiny degree of doubt in my mind as to whether this was real or not.  I figured if it was real, then Id know for sure in just a few moments!

I didnt respond to him walking about the room and talking to me, and I recall him saying, Wow, she must really be deeply asleep because shes not responding! Funny thing is, I felt I WAS awake and just wanted to pretend for a bit.

Again, as he faded away, somehow I knew that I was ready to get out of body.  THIS time I rolled off the couch and when I felt that same tugging, I remembered that pulling doesnt work and so I turned around with my back to the side door and affirmed, to the door! over and over again, remembering my learning from earlier exit.

Now Im moving backward, quickly, toward the door and am thinking, when will I get there?  My answer was given as I felt the change as I passed through the wall and into a more open and lighter environment.

This is the start of the very long OOB experience that seemed to go on forever.  During the different events, I remember thinking, if I keep going, Im not going to remember it all!  But a few tagged events are recalled here, and most of them relate to different areas of concern that I am currently encountering in my physical life.

I was in a building with many rooms, and in each room I went in, met different people and encountered different events.  One room had a doctor there with a male patient, who appeared to have a bump on his nose that was about to be removed.  A female was sitting at the side of the patient, with a feeling that she was there more for the doctors entertainment than the patients welfare.  

I moved next to the patient, and the doctor made a remark about oh, I have another one here as if he wanted to show off his work.  I was appalled when the doctor then talked about how it was this particular patients misfortune to need so many surgeries on his skin, yet how happy he was that it paid for all his childrens school tuition!  I was upset because I felt he was doing this only for his own benefit, not the welfare of the patient.

There was another event shortly afterward with some unusual events occurring.  Keeping with this medical theme, the next I recall was two men (terrorists) who were remarking how easy it is to get into the American medical schools when you are a foreigner.  They both were working to set up a tank on this bridge so that itd shoot directly across.  But first, they had to destroy the bridge by placing a bomb on a part they had separated, and then jump back to the piece of bridge with the tank.

When the bomb went off too soon, the tank was unable to keep afloat, and I recall seeing the two men and tank immersed in the water.  I remember they had been making fun of the Americans because of how easy it was being a foreigner and taking shortcuts.  However, the lesson was that it was because they did not do it the American way with the safety checks, that the bomb backfired and they were now getting hurt being in water that was electrically charged.
A few bits I recall after this scene involved two American officers, each blaming each other for this event.  One said that they told to me to watch for this, and I didnt and the other officer was feeling bad saying no, I should have seen it coming.

During one of my moves to a room, I recall walking down a hallway and seeing a good friend, Lisa, from my previous work. (She is still in physical body).  She was her usual laughing and bubbly self, and I was so happy to see her there!  I asked how she was, and as she answered, she told me something I said I had to make note of to remember.  But, I have no idea what it was as it was lost in the myriad of experiences here.

I remember one last experience in a different room that was tagged to be remembered as I felt it was something I needed to write about.  (I can actually remember while in this room that I needed to remember this one, so tagged it with a few words).

This was a smaller room, and in looking around, saw that it was piled high and cluttered with lots of miscellaneous stuff, including various costumes and general junk.  I felt it to be my room of sorts, and in looking around, found a small mirror on the wall  like those small somewhat distorted locker mirrors you can get.  The glass was definitely not clear, but clouded a bit.

When I saw it, I remembered that I had read where others have wondered what happens when you are OOB and look into one.  Thinking this would be a great experience to write up, I went over to the mirror and looked at myself.

Seeing no reflection, I said, oh, well thats interesting, I guess you dont see anything! but then just as I said that, my face appeared.  Only my face was distorted, with white wavy runny lines around the eyes, and a multitude of spots on my face.  Noticing my hair was very short in the mirror, I said, oh, that cant be me because my hair is longer.  As I said this, my hair in the mirror grew longer, fuller, and thicker each time I glanced at it, and my face began to clear up.  I thought, well now, that looks like me and my hairjust look how I can do that! amazed at the transformation I saw.

Now Im beginning to pull back to consciousness, with the fading transition process that I am well used to.  Many times this is where I have my false awakenings, somehow knowing that Im not fully awake to record. 

This time, because I had just had a discussion with someone about the different layering of astral realms, I was aware enough to remember that I need to take note of my pull back to see what, if any, differences there was in the layers as I become more conscious.  

All I could take note of was that each time I got lighter I lost more information about the OBE!  The more awake, the more I lost and I felt no real difference between the different layers except with my memory recall.  This time there was no false awakening and so I could not see if that felt different than what I experienced here.

This entire experience was over the course of two hours, but it felt SO much longer!  There was so much I did, and so much I lost in recall.  Thankfully, my tagging worked enough to get this much out and Im hoping I didnt lose anyone with such a long post!

----------


## karen659

127) Spontaneous OOB with learned signals
7/22/10  8a -9a

This experience was unusual as it was a ‘spontaneous’ OOB that happened this am as I had the luxury of lying in bed for a bit later than usual and just ‘drifting off’ after my initial waking.

It was a ‘dream conversion’ OBE, short as it was, as I had had no intention or plans for getting OOB.   This was an interesting experiment, in hindsight, to see how well I have learned to become ‘lucid’ within a dream to take control.

It started with my wading through water, flooded areas (we just had a ton of rain here and I’m sure the video I saw on the news last night brought up this memory).   I was in the back fields by home with my brother, and found myself nearly knee deep in water in my good jeans and shoes! (Amazing I could even recall exactly what I was wearing! lol)

Problems arose when I realized I was sinking into the muck and mud underneath, like a quick sand effect.  Despite my brother being there (as we are not on good terms right now), I did not want to ask him for help, so looked for help elsewhere.  

I found a small patch of dry land with grass, and with much effort, pulled myself free from the enveloping muddy waters.

Then the scene quickly transitioned to my driving a car over a bridge at dusk, knowing more water was underneath me.  I remember looking up and seeing a small fish ‘swimming’ ABOVE me over the side of the bridge!!  THAT was definitely a signal, as I became very lucid, realizing that I couldn’t possibly be really awake and seeing that!

So I am now continuing to drive the car, knowing I’m likely dreaming, and wondering where am I going? What am I doing? but just not really sure.   It’s a very curvy road and I know that if I am NOT OOB, then this could be dangerous.   However, armed with that small degree of ‘doubt’, I just took the chance and moved out of the car!

Now, instead of finding myself OOB, I see I am only able to hang out of the car window as it continues to drive! So I decide I AM really OOB, and take advantage of trying some acrobatics while seated on the car!   lol   I can still remember leaning way over the side, with leg in air and head hanging off the car, absolutely having some fun!

This convinced me I was near OOB and realizing I had to get fully out, so I affirm “to the door! to the door!”  but then think that’s strange to say here, as I’m already ‘outdoors’!  So I remember that I have to ‘roll out’ of body first!

Things still just ‘felt different’ and I was confused as to what was going on.  (Later I realize it likely had to do with the fact that I had not planned on this OOB experience and I was not in my usual position on the couch, but lying in my bed upstairs!)

Not being in my usual spot, I couldn’t figure out how to move or roll out! I rolled to the left, as I always do on the couch, but this time I was unable to move away once out! This confusion as to my new location on the bed next to my body gave me enough confusion to pull back to awareness and awaken fully.

Next time, I’ll be better prepared!  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

128) Seeing Buddy again; Dream imagery transitions
7.29.10

This OOBE was a series of exits and as I recorded them, I realized I could remember more and more bits of earlier information that then helped to pull it all together.  This backward recall works great for picking up details when my ‘signal words’ may not be enough.

 For this experience, however, I need to give a little background regarding recent events in my life.  I have had a loving pet for the past 13 years, a black lab named Buddy whom you might remember has traveled with me in a few of my experiences.  

He recently took a turn for the worst and despite our best efforts, we had to make the decision to euthanize him.  It was a difficult decision, but in looking into his eyes, I knew he was suffering and this had to be done.  He passed peacefully to the other side with us at his side, and over the past few weeks, I have since wondered if he would be able to let me know he was ok.  You will see that I got my answer…and am happy to report that he’s happy!

I moved to my ‘traveling couch’ after a few hours sleep, without a clear intention to seek Buddy, but always with those thoughts on my mind during waking hours. 

My first awareness that I was out of body was after realizing I was ‘dreaming’ and somehow I knew I could just ‘move out’ and found myself heading for the front door, without any memory of ‘rolling out’.  However, I find it’s difficult and heavy to move, and push hard to keep moving.  

Once outside I take off flying, and despite still feeling sluggish, find myself up high in the dark sky looking off in the distance to a series of ‘stars’ or lights.  It appears to be something in the shape of Texas (the state) and the words “Texas (something)” impressed in my memory.  (However, you can see that it didn’t really stay impressed in my memory very well! Lol)

I started to fade back and remember saying, ‘oh no! I want to stay out!’ and then tried to ‘will myself’ back into the experience.  I must have been successful because I found myself once again in a hallway near my front door and trying sluggishly to get out!  However, on my right, a doorway appears and I go through it. I am disappointed to just find more hallways, some with blue and yellow walls.  

I said, ‘I want out!’ and so I push hard to move through these halls, finally deciding to go right through the side of the wall to the outside!  I pushed so hard with my back to try to get out, that my feet went up and over and I tumbled out into a free fall.  Now it’s dark, and I think, ‘why can’t I see?’    A random scene I remember at some point was being told that I need to ‘control my urges better’ so I can ‘keep my coat on’ (?)  This is what I recorded, but the feeling I had was this was a classroom sort of experience and that I needed to learn to ‘buckle down’ in order to learn properly.

 Next I recall something about a female interacting with me from up high on my left, as if she was on a rooftop or ledge, talking.  During our talk, something gave me the awareness that I was ‘dreaming’, and I remember thinking, ‘hey, let me try talking directly to her’ so I actually interrupt her to ask, ‘who are you?’  She stopped, and gave me a one word answer (Carol?) but then I didn’t pay much attention because at that point, I realized it was a ‘signal’ that told me I was OOB!

I take off, and start flying again, only to find myself on a bus with a group of people (a musical group or band of sorts) and we were supposed to be on a trip visiting someplace.  I remember I had no clothes packed with me (so it told me I wasn’t planning on being here), and we are on this bus in a parking lot outside of a retail store.  The bus is not broken down, but there is some problem going on where we have to wait on the bus while others are inside the store getting supplies.  This is loud rowdy group of people, and as I walk to the front of the bus, I see a huge wave of water that starts coming out of the store!  I think, ‘wow, there must have been a water main break and that’s why they told us not to use the water!’ 

The scene transitioned back to my living room, only this time, I’m still out of body and heading for the side door.  It’s difficult to move, but I notice that there is water all around me! It’s not deep, only up to my knees and I decide to just dive in and swim!  I find it much easier to move now in the water, using my arms to move out the door and to the side yard.  There is water everywhere, and I’m enjoying the fun of swimming.

I see a big fish in the water swimming ahead of me, thinking the water must be rather dirty to be swimming in, but then looked around and was amazed to see it was kept so clean and clear!  I’m thinking that my dog Buddy would have loved to play in this water with me, and that makes me realize I can look for him!!

Up to my left, on the ledge over the water, I am aware of two dogs.  The first, bigger dog is an unfamiliar huge chocolate colored curly haired dog that makes me think he is bringing the other dog to me, who has to be Buddy!  There is a flash of ‘dark’ light, and the next I knew I was being nuzzled and licked by a very happy Buddy who is doing his usual little ‘happy dance’ and snorting that SO confirmed to me it was him! It was a VERY brief encounter, and my feeling at this time was that it was still ‘early’ in his new role for him to stay much longer.

Although this experience seemed to have a lot of ‘dream imagery’ with multiple exits and scenes that may seem confusing, I am very happy to know that there was an absolute confirmation for me that my Buddy lives on and is happy and content living on the other side where I know I’ll see him again!

----------


## TracyN

I've only caught bits and pieces of this thread because it is so long but I find your experiences very fascinating.  Nearly every lucid dream I have starts out with what feels to be an OOB.  From reading your experiences it sounds like what you experience is similar to what I experience.  I feel the sensations of sleep paralysis followed by a sensation of rapid upward movement.  I'm usually traveling through some kind of void.  As I'm traveling through this void I feel the need to jump out of my dream body or physical body and once I do this I enter the lucid dream.  I can actually feel my efforts to jump out of my dream body in my physical body.  Sometimes it's painful.  I feel very heavy with a sensation similar to a dream where you try to move but you can't.  I guess I"m trying to move limbs that I physically cannot due to the sleep paralysis which is probably a good thing, lol!

----------


## karen659

> I've only caught bits and pieces of this thread because it is so long but I find your experiences very fascinating.  Nearly every lucid dream I have starts out with what feels to be an OOB.  From reading your experiences it sounds like what you experience is similar to what I experience.  I feel the sensations of sleep paralysis followed by a sensation of rapid upward movement.  I'm usually traveling through some kind of void.  As I'm traveling through this void I feel the need to jump out of my dream body or physical body and once I do this I enter the lucid dream.  I can actually feel my efforts to jump out of my dream body in my physical body.  Sometimes it's painful.  I feel very heavy with a sensation similar to a dream where you try to move but you can't.  I guess I"m trying to move limbs that I physically cannot due to the sleep paralysis which is probably a good thing, lol!



Thanks Tracy for the response!

Yes, I know this is getting to be a long thread, but for ease of reading, on my blog I have highlighted those posts that I found the most interesting so they are easier to find.  (The Travels of a Dream Walker)  They are listed at the top right of the page....

There are many similarities with our exits, and lately they are different in that my awareness seems to be coming within a 'dream' instead of in a more 'physical' environment like I used to.  I'm not sure why, but it could be likely due to the fact I was 'out of practice' for the past few months with other life events, and now am just trying to get back into it.  

Despite the heaviness and sluggishness I feel at times when OOB (which I believe is due to my lack of repetition/experience in using my 'mind' to move), I have never ever had anything really 'painful' during my experiences.  There has been intense vibrations, radiant 'negative energy' sensations, and actual physical 'touch' at times, but never anything I would describe as pain.

Once out of body, you naturally want to 'move' what physical body parts you know you have, but the trick is to learn to use the mind to move - with affirmations and intentions. "Thoughts are things" in the astral, and since there is nothing 'physical' that comes with you, it's all you have to use!! 

Thanks for the post, and look for those highlighted experiences on my blog.  If you have any comments regarding them, you can post it there, or here....

Karen

----------


## karen659

129) Learning to become lucid with signals


9/5/10

To give a little background, I am currently reading a book about lucid dreaming that, despite my familiarly with doing so, teaches me more about how to ‘become aware’ while dreaming.  The author talks about ‘dream signs’, which I call ‘signals’, and in reviewing my account below, realize that there were many, many signals that I did not pick up on.  This makes it more likely, IMO, that should certain repeated signals occur anytime again, I should hopefully transition my awareness to the fact that I am within a dream and can take control!

My first recollection as I lie on the couch, thinking I was still awake, was of my dog Buddy (who has recently passed over to the other side) coming up to me as I lie there, nudging my face and licking me excitedly!! I was thrilled to see him again, and thought nothing of the fact that despite petting him, feeling him, and hearing him, I could not see him! 

 In hindsight as I write this, I cannot clearly recall any type of visual image of him, but am absolutely certain he was with me!  It is amazing to think that your consciousness can ‘register’ this as an ‘otherwordly visit’ as I knew it was, yet not realize I was just as ‘otherwordly’ ( as in OOB!) so that I could know he was there!   It was processed as a ‘normal’ event to have him here, and I got up to play with him in my living room. 

The room appeared just as it does now, and I frolicked and played with him, so happy he was here.  I had a ball that I rolled to him and he returned it just as easily.  During this time, as Buddy faded away, I was standing in the living room wondering what time it was.  I looked at the clock on the TV, and realized it was not working (possible signal).  Another clock nearby said it was 7am and I knew it couldn’t be that late!(possible signal)

I heard my husband call down from upstairs asking me to bring up the camera (as I assumed at the time the new kitten we recently got was doing something cute).   I was a bit frustrated to think that my time to sleep was over and I was not going to get OOB tonight.   There was someone else with me in the room, a younger person, yet I didn’t think this was unusual at all! (possible signal)

At this point, I look around the living room, and start to wonder maybe this COULD be a dream! There was nothing specific that caused me to realize this, but once I did, something told me that there just might be more to this situation than I’m realizing!

I take a good hard look around the room, and I take notice how ‘real’ everything looks.  It’s perfectly in order, and I have a strong sense of ‘reality’ and that things are just as they should be.  However, SOMEthing is causing me to question my ‘reality’, and therefore, once that happens, I know that I have to take a chance that I am dreaming!

I move quickly to the side door, knowing full well that if I should happen to be in ‘real life’ reality, I will just hit the door with a thud.  But, for some reason, I knew there was a chance I could be actually OOB so I continued without much thought of consequences.  (Key point – you can’t analyze any situation, you just have to go and do if there is ANY question of your ‘reality’ state – because you know if you are in ‘real life’ reality, there is NO question of it!)

Since I wasn’t completely sure of my status until I passed easily through the side door, I was AMAZED to find myself now KNOWING that I WAS OOB!  My full awareness of my freedom made me so happy, and I flew up to the tree tops, gliding and swooping in my usual playful manner.

I remember saying over and over, ‘its so nice to not be afraid! I’m not afraid of anything!’ and doing all sorts of handstands and flips, with my feet over my head and then finding children gathered around me joining in the fun!  At one point, I did recall that I questioned what was it that I wanted to do when I got out? But I was SO happy enjoying the freedom that I didn’t pursue it further.

I moved to an area where there was a sharp drop off over a hill, and just kept flying over it, diving down the side of the hill knowing I could not be hurt and there was no reason to fear anything!  As I came up, I saw other people nearby, but saw they were all yelling and running away from something. 

Without fear, I went to investigate, and saw that a wild boar was running along side of a building, heading for a huge central lake where everyone was gathered.  As the people ran away, I aimed directly for the boar as he jumped in, again knowing there was no fear of injury. 

I gathered it in my arms, pat it softly and gently calmed the animal down.  Others now came up to me and surrounded us, and as I watched, the wild boar turned into a type of ‘cast iron piggybank’!!  I recall saying, ‘good, now they can keep this safely in their room’ as it was no longer a threat to them.

It was at that point I woke and recorded as much information as I could remember.  In reviewing this account, there were many times I should have picked up on a ‘dream sign’ or signal, yet I know with continued practice, I shall be able to become more lucid more often and turn more of my ‘dreams’ into a full OOBs.

----------


## karen659

130) Perfect Clarity Upon Exit; Seeing my Astral Form; Becoming Dense

9/12/10

In this OBE, my first recall was hearing beautiful music and I knew by the magnificent melody that I was ready to roll out.  I start to roll, but realized I could clearly see my soft white ethereal arms as they floated above my body!  I then pulled up my legs and watched as they separated and formed a perfect replica of my physical body in clear white form.

 I was completely amazed with this exit, as I had never been able to see astral parts of my body with such clarity and detail.  The entire outline form was visible, not the fuzzy wavy appearance that sometimes happens OOB.   I could actually watch myself lift my legs out of body and moved to roll out.  I found myself looking intently at the perfect white form I now was as I stood next to my sleeping body.  

Somehow it felt so ‘different’ so I took the time to look around to see why it ‘felt’ so unusual.  I was amazed at the complete and total clarity that I had had viewing my room.   The detail of everything was amazing but more surprisingly, realized I could now see everything all around me all at once!  I have found myself standing by my sleeping body before, but this time it seemed different in that no matter where I looked, there was such clear ‘vision’ in all directions.  I remember thinking, “so this is what people talk about seeing themselves while OOB!” I marveled at myself in its new ‘form’ and found I could easily move so effortlessly about the room.

I moved into the dining area heading for the side door but my recall is very limited here.  My only memory is that I knew I wanted to ‘help someone’ in my adventure. Was I talking to someone? Or perhaps it is possible that I felt I wasn’t doing much except really, really enjoying such a unique experience with this different ‘feeling’ of clarity and focus but then I also knew that I should do more.

Moving to the side door, I pushed hard to get out but could not easily transition through the door as I usually do.  With extra determination, and affirming my “knowing” that I could get out, I then ‘popped’ through to my porch.   

Looking out to my front yard, I noticed a truck with two men at the edge of my property that is adjacent to a very old cemetery.  Did the pop make a transition to a lucid dream? Or was this now someone I was supposed to help?

Alongside the cemetery fence, next to my driveway, I could see where a large tree that had fallen.  There were two men working who were cutting it up, and my impression was they were clearing the old fallen tree while preparing to plant pots of small pine trees in its place.  

I went over to interact, but realized they couldn’t see me at first.  I seem to remember there was snow on the ground, but then later realized it was gone.  I went up one man, as I knew he couldn’t see me, and tried to touch him to get his attention.

I was shocked to realize he could somehow ‘sense’ I was there! He couldn’t ‘see’ me but I knew by ‘hearing’ his thoughts that he thought it was someone else with him.  He pulled at my arm, and I realized I was becoming ‘denser’ as he said something about “not now, Gloria(?), but I want to be with you too”.  I try to pull my hand away, surprised at the heaviness and loss of energy that I suddenly felt.

The other man there then spoke to me, as I am now sitting next to the two remaining pots of pine trees that needed to be planted.  He said directly to me, “are you going to be able to finish these?”  They were huge pots of dirt with young pine trees in them, and I remember sarcastically remarking, “well, I guess I have to since you are both getting ready to leave!”

 Looking back at my house, I knew I had to get back inside, but I felt so heavy with such a loss of clarity and energy!  I knew I was still OOB, as I recall using the ‘cue’ of seeing some wall decorations inside my house that were slightly different but also the same (?).  (Of course I didn’t think twice of using the ‘cue’ that I could see through the walls in the house!)  I also knew I could make myself ‘wake up’ from this experience here, but that it would be less ‘hard/painful’(?) if I could get myself back into the house where my physical body was sleeping.

So I’m trying to will myself to ‘float’ back into the house, and while I’m doing so, I’m also thinking that I read on an OBE forum about how one can ‘lose energy’ and become heavier and more dense, and realized this could be why I’m having such a difficult time dragging myself back to the house. I’m remembering that Claudia mentioned such things as the superb clarity upon exiting, the loss of energy after being out too long, and the fact that I couldn’t be seen until I became more ‘dense’.  (Claudia, I don’t know if you really ever mentioned these things, but I DO know it was your name that came up!) 

Now the experience becomes a bit more of a ‘dream-like’ feeling, as I try to climb up into a carriage that is to take me home.  My brothers were there (both still in physical) and the older one flew past in a helicopter as he told me to play the numbers that pertained to the word “CAN’T” (?).  

I remember my other brother was trying to help figure out which numbers this represented, and I thought “well C=3, A=1, N=12” and then he interrupted, “no, N=15”! I argued by saying, “no, you have to add it together!” and then became frustrated and said, “oh we’ll just check with him and see what he wants”.

Unfortunately, this is where the experience ends, as I awoke and quickly recorded the details that I could remember.  It took a long time of trying to ‘settle back’ into the experience to get the beginning memories, but slowly they returned.  Using the backward recall method works best, as you work backwards from the end to what led you to that experience.  It takes time and effort, and if you don’t do it as soon as you awaken, you will not be able to pull many of the beginning memories back.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for sharing. So what is this OOB website?

I am on one, but they don't seem to know the difference between and OBE and a lucid dream.  They say that WILD'ing and AP is the same thing. Hell no it's not. 

That's cool that you saw yourself like that.

I did also, when I was practicing AP a lot about three years ago.  I wanted to see my silver cord. I went OOB and stood next to my physical body. I turned and saw the cord connected to my heart chakra. There were tiny colored orbs going back and forth through it, and throughout my astral and physical body. I plucked at the cord. It twanged like a guitar string. It was elastic, yet impossibly strong. 

Also, I was perceiving I was in outer space.

----------


## karen659

> Thanks for sharing. So what is this OOB website?
> 
> I am on one, but they don't seem to know the difference between and OBE and a lucid dream.  They say that WILD'ing and AP is the same thing. Hell no it's not. 
> 
> That's cool that you saw yourself like that.
> 
> I did also, when I was practicing AP a lot about three years ago.  I wanted to see my silver cord. I went OOB and stood next to my physical body. I turned and saw the cord connected to my heart chakra. There were tiny colored orbs going back and forth through it, and throughout my astral and physical body. I plucked at the cord. It twanged like a guitar string. It was elastic, yet impossibly strong. 
> 
> Also, I was perceiving I was in outer space.



Great experience of your own!  I know the colors while OOB are absolutely indescribable! 

Not sure which OOB website you are referring to? my blog? or the forum moderator's I mentioned in the experience?  In any case, I'll give you both!

My blog:  The Travels of a Dream Walker
The forum:  OBE_Newsletter : William Buhlman's O.B.E. Newsletter      The Moderator's name is Claudia!

Thanks again for the post!

Karen

----------


## karen659

Hi everyone! One more development I'm honored to share with you...

I was asked to do a guest post on the Gateway Experience blog to give a little background on who I am and what I do. If you'd like to check it out, here's the link:
OOB

Also...I started a Facebook page with the name "Karen Sixfivenine" in case anyone wants to search for me. I'm trying to keep that page for more comments and questions regarding my blog or astral travel in general. If you do, please mention OBE and where you found me so can be sure to keep out the spam!

Thanks for reading my experiences and sharing yours with me!

Karen

----------


## karen659

10/6/10 Sending Love; Meeting Astral Residents

Lying on my couch in my usual routine to attempt an OOBE, I initially become aware of an intense pressure in my chest area.  Not sure what this was, I knew enough to just ‘let go’ and let things happen, and the pressure changed into what felt like an intense hug, or someone holding me tight.

My first rational thoughts are “oh, it must be my husband trying to wake me to get back to bed” as I knew it was the middle of the night.  The pressure then became even more intense, and I tried to pull away, worried that I couldn’t release this increasing pushing or pressure.

Realizing somehow that I needed to maintain control and not create fear, I used my previous learning to ‘send love’ to this fear/pressure.  I remember saying, “I love you”, and the pressure lightened and released to what felt like a light touch of a hand. 

Now I realize I’m sitting upright on the couch and there is someone sitting next to me!  I have enough clarity of mind to realize I’m OOB and turn to this person to ask “who are you?”  He answers, but the name is garbled, and I have to say, “I’m sorry, I have a hard time understanding you as I’m new to this type of communication” and he said his name again, but I still didn’t comprehend.

I turned to face him, wanting to get a good long look at him so I would be able to remember what he looked like.  It was a young boy of about 16 or 17, handsome, average build, with short dark wavy hair.

He was distressed and wanted to talk about his ‘girl’ and how things just didn’t work out the way they were supposed to.  I don’t remember details, but I had the feeling he was emotionally tied to this girl and needed some help in letting go.  

I sat talking with him, and soon realized another man appeared behind the couch to speak with us, also talking about his wife and sharing his views on how he coped with similar issues.  (I have no idea if this was an astral helper who came to assist the boy to move on, or something else, but I felt my work there was done) 

It was at this point I realized I was fully OOB and in my living room, so I moved easily and quickly to the dining room.  I remember thinking as I ‘walked’ to the side door, “hey, I don’t need to walk! I can just ‘intend’ and be there!” – which I did!!  

This time (unlike the last OBE in previous post) I had absolutely no difficulty at all moving through the door and flying up to the trees!!  I was so thoroughly enjoying the freedom of flying once again, flipping and swooping in a carefree way!

I flew next door to my parent’s house, and remember seeing my brother and a young child in front of the house near the road, but do not remember why they were there or what I did with them.  

As I flew to the other side of the house, I saw large tents erected on the hill next to their house and noticed it was starting to rain very hard.  (This is where ‘real life’ and astral landscapes combine at times to give you the illusion you are ‘just dreaming’ – but it’s just the way the astral realm works) At this time, I questioned if I was ‘still OOB’, so I did a few forward no-hand flips perfectly which assured me I WAS still OOB (as this is an impossible feat for me in real life!!  lol)

Somehow I knew there were families living in these tents, and I saw one family with two young children and a baby trying to sleep, curled up under the tent with nothing to lie on except the grass.  Coming closer, I could see the infant was lying in a puddle of rainwater! I was aghast and said ‘you can’t sleep here! I can’t have the baby lying in water!’  I felt we had to get the baby out of the water and told everyone to come over to my house.

I moved back to my house, but found the scene transitioned to some interactions I had with a few nurses that I used to work with and their concern with a medication they needed to have a proper dosage for.  At this point, there were no further memories of how the experience ended.  

When I did awaken sufficiently to record my memories, I felt as if I had been in a very deep sleep and it took a lot of ‘backward recall’ to even get these memories to record.

10/11/10 Lucid Dream to OBE Transition

This next experience was interesting in that I remembered to use a ‘reality check’ to become aware within a dream that is mentioned in the Lucid Dreaming book I am reading (see blog #129).

For some background information, I awoke about 2am and was concerned that my husband had not come home from a meeting and was worried.  Having contacted him and assured of his whereabouts, I fell back asleep.  

I found myself in a middle of a dream, one with much activity going on and many people doing different things.  I asked someone, ‘what time is it?’ as they wanted me to do something and I felt there wasn’t much time left to do whatever it was to be done.  

They told me it was just 8pm but I knew it had to be after 2am since I remembered I was awake earlier at 2am!  I told them I didn’t have time to do what they wanted me to do, and continued to argue with them as they kept assuring me it was only 8pm and there was plenty of time to do what we had to do!

I then became clear enough to realize, ‘hey wait, let me look at a clock’, remembering that if I look at a digital clock once, then look again, and see two different time, then I’d know I was OOB!  (I’m thinking here that something already gave me a ‘hint’ I might be dreaming, to do this.)

I turned and looked at the clock on the TV and it fuzzily said 10 something, then glanced away and looked back.  Now it said 7 something!  “That’s the cue!” I said, “that’s the cue I can use to know I am OOB!  I am out! I am out!”  and then affirmed ‘clarity now!’ as I pulled back and floated up.

I found myself moving up out of the busy scene below me, flying free and taking control. I remembered they tried to get me to stay, but I wanted to do more.  I remember being very high, looking back down at the room below me…and then lost whatever memories I had after that!  I awoke with only the recall of this lucid dream to OBE transition, which is likely the major lesson I was to take from this experience.

----------


## karen659

11/7/10    Learning that Practice Makes Perfect, Intention is Everything

I have not posted much lately as the few short experiences I have had were not cohesive enough to post in a fashion where they could make much sense for others to read.  This experience is one that I have had after a few weeks of having to focus on ‘real life’ events and not consciously working with my ‘reality checks’ and dream recall as closely as I have in the past.  

What I am finding is that continuous practice is a requirement for fully focused and clear headed OOB experiences.  It seems I have regressed a bit in my ability to move about in the astral, allowing the lack of practice for doing reality checks and affirmations to hinder my ‘conscious’ abilities.  However, since I feel this may reinforce the need for returning to my usual practices, I’m still sharing what I remember and how different it felt.

After moving to my ‘traveling couch’ and using my energy visualizations and affirmations as my body drifted off to ‘sleep’, my mind worked to stay aware and I planned what I would want to do when I got OOB this time.  I remember thinking I would like to try to move through my front door this time, as the last few experiences have always been through the side door.  I also affirmed that I would like to ‘help someone’ as I always do, but also I wanted meet up with a special friend as well.  

In hindsight, I feel I did achieve these goals, however, my helping someone is just a ‘feeling’ I am left with as I have with no specific recall, and I did meet with ‘friends’ but just not the one I intended.

I first became aware of loud noises, a sure signal that I’m about to get out.  It was a type of ‘white noise’ but then changed into loud music above my head as well as voices all around.  At the same time, the vibrations started with an intense tingling all over, and I became a bit excited to think I’m about to get out!  I could barely wait for the vibrations to stop and I eagerly tried to sit up and move out as they were still happening!

I did find myself up out of body standing next to my couch.  I knew it had been a while since I have had such clear vision upon first exit, and was excited to take note of how ‘real’ my surroundings appeared.  The living room furniture was exactly as it should be and I even remembered that I wanted to be sure to exit through the front door this time.  

I tried to move away from my body, as that is always a strong memory that I must move away to feel better. This time, though, instead of becoming clearer, I felt I was becoming heavier and ‘thicker’ as I moved away.  I thought that maybe I should just stay in this ‘near physical’ surroundings and take note of what the difference is.  

I stopped by the chairs as I felt unsteady and put out my hand to touch them, and was surprised to see that I could actually feel their ‘solidness’!  Not seeing much difference in looking around and still feeling unsteady, I became eager to get outdoors to fly again, so I focused on the front door.

What is interesting is that once I was at the front door, I knew immediately that I didn’t have to do anything but move through it.  However, as I moved through it, I felt so solid and ‘thick’, almost as if I was ‘squeezing’ myself though!  

Once I looked out, I realized it was no longer my house, but another room I was exiting that was high above some rolling hills and countryside.  I was not afraid, knowing that I was OOB and could not be hurt, and because it was so hard to get through the door, I actually wanted to just pull myself over the edge and free fall, hoping it would ‘kick start’ my flying!

As I squeezed through, I looked back taking note of thickness of the walls and the unusual siding on this building.  Finally finding myself in a very slow free fall, I attempted to fly.  I was so disappointed to find that my flying abilities were greatly stunted!  I couldn’t go fast or high, and gently floated down to an area where there where children running around and playing.  

I remember trying desperately to run and jump in an attempt to fly, finding I was only rising a few feet off the ground then floating gently back down.  The children came around, and I could see it was the back yard of a well kept but older house.  Two older females were there, but it was the children whom I interacted with the most.  

The feeling I am left with after waking is that something ‘important’ was done, but all I can recall is the part where I was playing with them so anxiously trying to get my flying started!!  It seems that this lack of flying abilities is the only full memory recall I have as I was so focused on it, although I know there was more that I accomplished with the children.

The only other part I remember in this scene is thinking I could possibly get higher to fly again if I climbed on the back on the one of the children.  Thinking better of this idea, I then turned to the one boy next to me and asked him to cup his hands together so that I could step up into his hands and he could catapult me high enough to fly!

I remember doing so, and found myself once again barely clearing a wall that had appeared next to us.  Again, I knew I could just free fall over the edge without fear in hopes that the falling sensation would help me regain my flying abilities.

I was disheartened to find that I only floated gently down into another scene, but this one with many people milling around in a very social and party type atmosphere.  I recognized many friends, both those who are currently still in physical life and those who have passed.  I greeted them enthusiastically, feeling so happy and joyous at whatever celebration we were having it for!

What I remember most from this second scene was that unlike the prior one, this was all adults with no children, and I felt so uninhibited and joyous that I was able to thoroughly enjoy myself by entertaining the others.  I didn’t care that I was being funny or silly as I just wanted to make these people laugh and feel as good as I did.  I was doing all these exaggerated motions and actions, and totally enjoying being the ‘life of the party’!!  

There was one man there I remember from my younger years that I had a secret crush on….and went directly up to him and gave him such a big kiss! I didn’t care what others thought, and he offered a humorous remark that made me laugh. I didn’t even worry about my lack of flying abilities and just enjoyed the happiness and love that exuded from everyone.

I then felt that transition that told me I was about to ‘wake up’ and quickly tried to recall the details of my adventure.  I know I remembered many details (more than I have here) but when I tried to take out my recorder, I saw that I pulled out my cell phone instead and it was busy playing a video documentary about someone else’s OBE.  I wondered why I had that instead of my recorder, and with that realization, knew that this was a ‘false awakening’. 

I worked harder to pull myself out a bit more, trying to keep the details of the experience intact with my mnemonics and backward recall.  Unfortunately, as with most of my latest experiences, as soon as I returned to ‘full wakefulness’ and actually turned on my recorder, the details fled from my recall.

I believe that due to my lack of ‘intention’ during waking life with my ongoing reality checks and reading of OBE material, my ability to retain ‘consciousness’ and clear thinking is not as good as when I was doing it regularly.  I was so focused on wanting to fly again that I didn’t take the time to stop and think consciously why and what I was doing.  I just interacted unconsciously with whomever I encountered and got pulled into the action that was happening.

My clear thinking was only in the very beginning when I knew that I wanted to take note of my near physical surroundings and when I knew how I wanted to exit the house.  After that, my intention to fly again became dominant and so I lost any ability to retain ‘consciousness’ within the OBE. 

11/7/10    Learning that Practice Makes Perfect, Intention is Everything

I have not posted much lately as the few short experiences I have had were not cohesive enough to post in a fashion where they could make much sense for others to read.  This experience is one that I have had after a few weeks of having to focus on ‘real life’ events and not consciously working with my ‘reality checks’ and dream recall as closely as I have in the past.  

What I am finding is that continuous practice is a requirement for fully focused and clear headed OOB experiences.  It seems I have regressed a bit in my ability to move about in the astral, allowing the lack of practice for doing reality checks and affirmations to hinder my ‘conscious’ abilities.  However, since I feel this may reinforce the need for returning to my usual practices, I’m still sharing what I remember and how different it felt.

After moving to my ‘traveling couch’ and using my energy visualizations and affirmations as my body drifted off to ‘sleep’, my mind worked to stay aware and I planned what I would want to do when I got OOB this time.  I remember thinking I would like to try to move through my front door this time, as the last few experiences have always been through the side door.  I also affirmed that I would like to ‘help someone’ as I always do, but also I wanted meet up with a special friend as well.  

In hindsight, I feel I did achieve these goals, however, my helping someone is just a ‘feeling’ I am left with as I have with no specific recall, and I did meet with ‘friends’ but just not the one I intended.

I first became aware of loud noises, a sure signal that I’m about to get out.  It was a type of ‘white noise’ but then changed into loud music above my head as well as voices all around.  At the same time, the vibrations started with an intense tingling all over, and I became a bit excited to think I’m about to get out!  I could barely wait for the vibrations to stop and I eagerly tried to sit up and move out as they were still happening!

I did find myself up out of body standing next to my couch.  I knew it had been a while since I have had such clear vision upon first exit, and was excited to take note of how ‘real’ my surroundings appeared.  The living room furniture was exactly as it should be and I even remembered that I wanted to be sure to exit through the front door this time.  

I tried to move away from my body, as that is always a strong memory that I must move away to feel better. This time, though, instead of becoming clearer, I felt I was becoming heavier and ‘thicker’ as I moved away.  I thought that maybe I should just stay in this ‘near physical’ surroundings and take note of what the difference is.  

I stopped by the chairs as I felt unsteady and put out my hand to touch them, and was surprised to see that I could actually feel their ‘solidness’!  Not seeing much difference in looking around and still feeling unsteady, I became eager to get outdoors to fly again, so I focused on the front door.

What is interesting is that once I was at the front door, I knew immediately that I didn’t have to do anything but move through it.  However, as I moved through it, I felt so solid and ‘thick’, almost as if I was ‘squeezing’ myself though!  

Once I looked out, I realized it was no longer my house, but another room I was exiting that was high above some rolling hills and countryside.  I was not afraid, knowing that I was OOB and could not be hurt, and because it was so hard to get through the door, I actually wanted to just pull myself over the edge and free fall, hoping it would ‘kick start’ my flying!

As I squeezed through, I looked back taking note of thickness of the walls and the unusual siding on this building.  Finally finding myself in a very slow free fall, I attempted to fly.  I was so disappointed to find that my flying abilities were greatly stunted!  I couldn’t go fast or high, and gently floated down to an area where there where children running around and playing.  

I remember trying desperately to run and jump in an attempt to fly, finding I was only rising a few feet off the ground then floating gently back down.  The children came around, and I could see it was the back yard of a well kept but older house.  Two older females were there, but it was the children whom I interacted with the most.  

The feeling I am left with after waking is that something ‘important’ was done, but all I can recall is the part where I was playing with them so anxiously trying to get my flying started!!  It seems that this lack of flying abilities is the only full memory recall I have as I was so focused on it, although I know there was more that I accomplished with the children.

The only other part I remember in this scene is thinking I could possibly get higher to fly again if I climbed on the back on the one of the children.  Thinking better of this idea, I then turned to the one boy next to me and asked him to cup his hands together so that I could step up into his hands and he could catapult me high enough to fly!

I remember doing so, and found myself once again barely clearing a wall that had appeared next to us.  Again, I knew I could just free fall over the edge without fear in hopes that the falling sensation would help me regain my flying abilities.

I was disheartened to find that I only floated gently down into another scene, but this one with many people milling around in a very social and party type atmosphere.  I recognized many friends, both those who are currently still in physical life and those who have passed.  I greeted them enthusiastically, feeling so happy and joyous at whatever celebration we were having it for!

What I remember most from this second scene was that unlike the prior one, this was all adults with no children, and I felt so uninhibited and joyous that I was able to thoroughly enjoy myself by entertaining the others.  I didn’t care that I was being funny or silly as I just wanted to make these people laugh and feel as good as I did.  I was doing all these exaggerated motions and actions, and totally enjoying being the ‘life of the party’!!  

There was one man there I remember from my younger years that I had a secret crush on….and went directly up to him and gave him such a big kiss! I didn’t care what others thought, and he offered a humorous remark that made me laugh. I didn’t even worry about my lack of flying abilities and just enjoyed the happiness and love that exuded from everyone.

I then felt that transition that told me I was about to ‘wake up’ and quickly tried to recall the details of my adventure.  I know I remembered many details (more than I have here) but when I tried to take out my recorder, I saw that I pulled out my cell phone instead and it was busy playing a video documentary about someone else’s OBE.  I wondered why I had that instead of my recorder, and with that realization, knew that this was a ‘false awakening’. 

I worked harder to pull myself out a bit more, trying to keep the details of the experience intact with my mnemonics and backward recall.  Unfortunately, as with most of my latest experiences, as soon as I returned to ‘full wakefulness’ and actually turned on my recorder, the details fled from my recall.

I believe that due to my lack of ‘intention’ during waking life with my ongoing reality checks and reading of OBE material, my ability to retain ‘consciousness’ and clear thinking is not as good as when I was doing it regularly.  I was so focused on wanting to fly again that I didn’t take the time to stop and think consciously why and what I was doing.  I just interacted unconsciously with whomever I encountered and got pulled into the action that was happening.

My clear thinking was only in the very beginning when I knew that I wanted to take note of my near physical surroundings and when I knew how I wanted to exit the house.  After that, my intention to fly again became dominant and so I lost any ability to retain ‘consciousness’ within the OBE.

----------


## karen659

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd share a link to another post I've recently done for the Gateway site blog that has more information on techniques and dealing with fear. 

Here's the link Gateway blog

Hope you enjoy!

Karen

----------


## karen659

Well, I am rather excited about this latest OOBE as I realized that had drifted away from using my original OOB technique with immediate affirmations once exiting my body in the excitement to be out of body and get flying again!

When I first started my OOB experiences a few years ago, I loved the affirmations and techniques described by William Buhlman in his first two books, Adventures Beyond the Body and The Secret of the Soul.  I originally used the affirmations all the time as he suggested, yet over the years as I became more comfortable navigating the astral environment, I seemed to have stopped using them as much.

In listening to Mr. Buhlman’s lastest CD set recently, which was a great review and offered  more ‘personal’ guidance with vocal instructions, it also impressed upon me that this important aspect of using affirmations in my travels has been missing!  You will note that I frequently said I ‘lost recall’ or didn’t have ‘clear vision’ in many of my more recent travels.  

This time, however, I INTENDED to do  (and did!)  just as he recommends, with affirmations of ‘Clarity now!’ as soon as I exited, and then “to my Higher Self” for my own personal learning, as well as “I will remember all!” affirmation just prior to ending.  

I am pleased with the result, which adds to my excitement to know there is so much more for me to learn and experience now that I can control my environment better!  In the beginning these affirmations gave me the basic stability I needed to get a few tasks done as I was not accustomed to seeing how to move about and use my thoughts and intentions.   Now, in resuming the use of affirmations again with my more experienced knowledge of the astral environment, I am astounded that my ability to navigate the realm is even greater!

So, with the experience, I moved to my ‘traveling couch’ after a few hours of sleep.  Using my visualization technique along with repeated affirmations of intending to get OOB, I drifted off to a light sleep.  

I become aware of a slight buzzing and get excited to know I’m about to get out again!  Being careful not to let the excitement dampen the vibrations, I lay quietly and became aware of a floating sensation.  This is my signal that I’m ready to ‘roll out’ so just rolled on my side and stood by the couch.  

Immediately, I remembered I wanted to use ‘Clarity now!’ and stated so, with an immediate improvement of my visual surroundings! My living room became in perfect focus, I then stated ‘Awareness now!’ which I felt made my thoughts and intentions even more crisp and focused.  

I did not feel that ‘urgency’ to move quickly away from my body as I usually do because I did not feel that ‘tug’ back to body.  I turned and affirmed ‘to the door!’ and found myself floating slowly to the door, in perfect clear thought and vision, and was truly amazed at the ‘reality’ of it all.  

I even remember thinking, as I neared the front door, that it sure appeared to look just like the solid wooden door that it really is and that maybe I’ll need to open it first! But my thoughts were clear enough to know that I was truly OOB, and so I just continued to move directly through the door without pausing!

Once outdoors and still thinking so clearly, I remembered I wanted to affirm, “to my Higher Self!” to see if I could do some personal learning.  Immediately I was taken to an area of complete blackness, a sensation of ‘nothingness’ and nothing with form anywhere to be found.  I was floating but still thinking so clearly!  I heard the most beautiful music and felt such peace and happiness, and was trying to think exactly what type of instrument could be making such beautiful sounds when I felt that slight transition as if I was going back to body!

I was disappointed to find myself back on the couch, but then realized I still had a slight tingle of a vibrations happening!  It was truly an unusual sensation, as I clearly felt the ‘solidity’ of the couch and even the pressure of my little kitten that climbed up to sit squarely on top of my stomach!  

However, since the vibrations persisted and I did not move, I soon felt my arms and legs floating again!  Thrilled to know I could once again get out, I dropped my legs over the side of the couch and found myself standing looking at my ‘sleeping’ body…with the kitten on top!

Once again I remembered to affirm, “Clarity now!” and then “Awareness now!”, and with both affirmations, the room became clearer and my thoughts became more lucid.  I was truly amazed at the level of control I felt I had, and repeated, ‘to the door!’ once again. 

As I exited through the door, I could see the row of tress that line my front yard.  Looking up at the tops, I affirm, ‘to the tree tops’ and start moving slowly and gently toward them.  However, instead of the tree tops, I found myself within now within a forest of trees and with unfamiliar surroundings, remember that I want to go ‘to my Higher Self!’  

Upon affirming my intention to seek my Higher Self, I once again find I am complete blackness, but again with the most beautiful music playing!  This time it feels as though I’m sliding down something, backwards on my back, but having such fun doing so!  It is peaceful, joyous, fun, and so beautiful to be here and I’m smiling and happy!  

As I slide, I now feel ‘hands’ or some sort of ‘energy pulsations’ all along both sides of my back.  I feel excited knowing it’s there, but I’m not very clear on why or what it was.  I do remember at one point I had to say ‘ouch’ as the intensity of the ‘pulsation’ in the center of my back became a bit much.

My next memory was the transitioning of the pull-back to body, and I was clearly focused enough to even remember to affirm, “I will remember all!” over and over.  As this was a two-part OBE with my return to body and quick exit again, I knew it was going to be difficult to recall much when I did not have a chance to record after my first exit!

So, although there wasn’t much to remember once I went ‘to my Higher Self’, the greatest part of this experience for me was the absolute clarity of thought and intention that I had within it.  I just can’t even begin to explain how ‘real’ it is, to know you ARE out of body and in such perfect control!!  

I’m so glad I was given the opportunity to hear once again from Mr. Buhlman himself in his new CDs how important is it to do these affirmations.   Reviewing these past practices and applying them anew to my current experiences adds such a deep degree of learning for me!  Thank you again, Mr. Buhlman!

----------


## karen659

11/30/10  134) Limited Control, Extending with Spin, Content in the Astral Life

This latest OBE was a bit disappointing for me, especially after the wonderful clarity and focus I had with the last one.  I have to admit, it is likely due to the fact that I am just getting over a viral illness and am not in the best of condition yet.  But I wanted to travel again, and so I affirmed and intended to do so, hoping to meet with someone to either help or learn from them.

As always, I know I received my request, as I have the vague recall of meeting many people and interacting with them in many way, however, the greatest recall I have is when I was reviewing all the events thinking I was actually recording, only to discover upon full consciousness that I really did not and most of the memories dissipated quickly from my awareness!

Some memories remained, however, and those I will share.  It is so frustrating though to know that there was more to these experiences, yet I can’t pull them out of my deep subconscious.  I am comforted, however, somehow knowing that I have learned what I needed to learn with them.

As I’m lying on the couch, I am aware of the light vibrations.  I try to will them to become stronger, as they seem too erratic and not fully encompassing my body.  Finally I feel my hands and arms begin to float and try to roll out. It is so difficult and I find I can’t move. 

I realize my kitten is once again sleeping on my stomach! I can feel her weight, yet I can feel my arms floating! It takes much effort and intention to try to move out, and I then find myself on my knees facing my body on the couch with my upper torso still attached.  I can’t see, I can barely move, and I’m getting quite frustrated.  I try ‘clarity now!’ a few times, with little effect.

For whatever reason, I decide that in order to get away from my body I must just affirm ‘to the door!’ with strong intention, and that does the trick.  I move quickly now to the side door, feeling the different furniture as I pass through them on the way.  I feel the doors as I exit as there is such limited ‘sight’ this time.  I can tell where I am as I move by ‘feel’ alone.

Once outside, I ‘feel’ the light, and then with another ‘clarity now!’ I barely begin to perceive the trees that line my property.  Moving slowing up toward the tree tops, I just want to get away and begin my adventure, but feel so thick, fuzzy, and without much control – quite the opposite of my last outing!

Up high, I stop, trying to remember where it was that I wanted to go when I got out, and turned to head to my parent’s house next door, not remembering what it was I wanted to do.  As I started to move again, things faded quickly and I knew I was going to back to my body.

I was in enough control, however, to know that I did NOT want to go back already! As I faded back, I tried to do a little ‘spin’, as I have read that you can extend your stay out of body by doing so.  It has worked before and so this time, once again, it worked! 

I now find myself in this room full of other people, talking and interacting…and here is where the majority of memories were lost.  The only memory I have remaining had to do with me figuring out how to use some ‘high-tech’ phone to call for some pizza!

Now, my next memory was finding myself standing next to my sleeping body in my living room, again not wanting to return.  I get the feeling that ‘someone’ is nearby, so I yell out, “Is anyone here? I want to talk.”   I can ‘hear’ my voice reverberating in the blackness, and it sounds so different.

Faintly in the distance, I think I hear an answer. I holler out again, “Can anyone hear me? Does anyone want to talk to me?” and now I hear a small child’s voice answer me.  I move toward the voice, down my hallway and it turns into an area that is now unfamiliar to me.

I keep talking, “I’m here, let me talk to you”, and at times I hear my voice sounding very slow, almost ‘growl-like’ which nearly frightens me.  I am not happy with this contact as I’m not sure whom I’m talking to or why my own voice is sounding so strange.

Despite the small degree of fear, I keep moving toward the faint voice, as it doesn’t sound fearful and I find myself next to a small spiral staircase.  Looking up the stairs, I see only the feet of a small child running up the stairs, laughing.

Playfully, I charge up the stairs after him, shouting “Where are you? I’m going to get you!” in a most playful and laughing manner.  He remains always just out of my reach until I get to the top, where I then scoop up this young boy of about 2-3 years of age with dark hair, saying, “I got you!”

Interesting to note, I recorded some detail about a reference to a “Moses” remark made here, but I have no idea how it fits into this story.  My feeling was that this remark was not going to be one that would be well accepted by many people (whatever that means!)

I carry him down the stairs to find I am in a room where the child must live with his family, as I see a man and woman and another smaller child.  It is a slightly cluttered and disheveled home, with various objects lying around.

I put the boy down and he runs to his parents (I assume) and for the most part, they do not pay much attention to me.  I am interested as to who they are and what they are doing here.  The father is the one who talks to me, as the woman continues to go about her business taking care of the children.  

They are a younger couple, approximate age 30, and he is of trim build with shoulder length blond hair.  I could see that he worked as a mechanic, as there were indications of tools and car parts in a room nearby.  I always wonder if I am supposed to help those I meet ‘move on’ to other worlds or assist them to learn more about themselves.  

I don’t always think to ask names, but I did ask, “So what’s your story?”  or “What’s going on with you?” (These are paraphrases as I truly don’t think I ‘talk’ when there, but this is the idea of what I am asking without actual words.)

He seems to know exactly what I mean, and answers me with the essence of “Oh, you’re from that Earth place.  I tried that life once and I didn’t like it, people take advantage of you.  It was much too hard.  Here you can have anything you want. It’s so much better here.”  

I knew from what he was saying that he was happy with his situation here, despite all appearances that it was nothing glorious or outwardly wealthy, it sufficed for his needs and he was content with all that he had.  

There was no need to help him move on, and for his own personal development I knew it was not necessary to help him in any way as he was content with his life, very happy with what he had, and that is all we can ever wish for anyone.

ADDENDUM:  IMO, in the astral, thoughts manifest quickly as things and you can live the life that you wish.  That is what he meant and why he was content.  

Here in physical life, thoughts still manifest as things, however, with the lower slower vibration of physical life, it takes time and focused effort.  There is no 'time' (or little time - depending of degree of vibration) in other realms therefore, easier manifestation.  

When you travel in the astral, you learn quickly how easily 'thoughts' manifest and that control of your thoughts are the key to any experience.  You 'talk' with your thoughts, 'move' with your thoughts, and overcome self-generated 'fear' with your thoughts.  There is no form, no time, no space.  There is only energy and vibration and it depends on your learned ability to use personal thought energy and soul vibration to manipulate your environment.

----------


## karen659

Jan. 2, 2011   135) Multidimensional Man correlation in OBE

I am happy to report that my ‘dry spell’ for the past few weeks has started to dissipate!!  I was a bit concerned that there was minimal to no activity when attempting to travel, even with my dream content!  It is frustrating but as with all things ‘not of this world’, there can be unknown variables that influence my lack of activity for one reason or another.  I just have to accept that this is what is best for me and keep trying.  

I thought I would focus back on my reading material, as that always seems to have a great effect on my recall while OOB, hoping that if I did get out, I would remember what I read.  I chose a book written by a long time experienced astral traveler, Jurgen Ziewe, called *Multi-dimensional Man*.  It was recommended to me a while ago and I never had the time to start reading it until now.  

To make a long story short, I sure wish I had read this back when the dry spell started!!  There are a lot of similar experiences that he encounters that I can relate to on a deep level, and I am only half way through the book!  I think I shall write another post later about this great book after I am finished with it and maybe discuss how it compares with my experiences (although I do not have the awesome lucidity and control that he has!)

Meanwhile to get back to my OOB experience from this morning, what you need to know is that he mentioned a few events in his travels that correlated directly with what I experienced this time.  He mentions once being aware of meeting people in his sleep clothes, and then to realize he was naked! I remember while reading that I was impressed with his ability to shrug off this experience and continue on with the travels without returning to body.  

Another mention he gave was that he would actually STOP and take the time to ‘clear up’ his mind when events started to fade or falter, sometimes just by focusing on his hands.  I know in my haste to get on with my travels, I never really take the time to stop and focus, which I did impress as an intention prior to this OBE.  He also mentioned how he would just ‘jump high’ to verify he was OOB at any point he was unsure of his status.  I know it was reading this book before bed that gave me the focus and control I needed for this experience.

The experience begins with the memory of an exit that just ‘happened’.  I remember lying on my traveling couch feeling frustrated with whatever ‘dream event’ was going on, yet knowing I was on the couch.  I decided to just get up off the couch to get away from whatever was so frustrating.  I found myself easily moving to an upright standing position, but then realized my living room was completely different than it should be.  This gave me the awareness that I was actually OOB! 

I was in long hallway and could see a familiar building a distance away that I wanted to go into.  Moving toward the building, the entire environment started to fade and ‘fuzz’, giving me the feeling I was going to go back to body.  I remembered at this time that I wanted to stop and focus on becoming clearer but also focus on my hands as Jurgen did.  I was amazed at how easily everything turned back into sharp focus and I proceeded on.

The events of this OBE are very limited to a degree, as I know I did many things in many rooms of this building, meeting many different people.  I knew I had been to this building many times before, as it was where I attended various ‘seminars’ to learn and it had a ‘vacation’ type feeling to it.  However, there was not total lucidity of being OOB, and some ‘dream events’, such as the need for luggage and clothes, remained part of the experience.  I should have known I was OOB, but fell easily into the ‘life-like’ events that occurred at times. 

There were only a few experiences amid the many I had that I can clearly recall for posting here.  The first was the realization that I was scheduled for a seminar that should have started, but found that my suitcase was not delivered yet!  As I moved toward the room where the seminar was, I realized I was wearing only my sleep clothes and felt I could not continue on to the seminar where my peers were.  I remember I did feel comfortable enough to continue with my quest to find the suitcase, knowing that Jurgen had done the same.  I can remember asking someone, “Am I missing all the seminars?”

The other recall I had was as I walked into this one hallway, I was amazed to see a floor to ceiling mirror on the wall.  Even more amazing, I could SEE myself reflected back clearly and accurately!! I was fascinated at the detail of my reflection, and how perfect the reflection was for my current physical status. (I had a previous blog posts - #96 and #126 - where my mirror reflection was either a younger me, or changed in some other way)

While looking at myself, I had doubts of actually being OOB, as it was so real.  I remembered again reading about Jurgen doing a little ‘jump’ to verify his status, and did so.  I floated high and knew I was still out!  I did a little ‘back flip’ in slow motion, just because I knew I could! It was such fun! 

A woman came by and asked what I was doing, and I showed her my slow backflip saying, “Why don’t you try it too?!”  I showed her and was aghast to see her try to do the same, only to watch her fall flat on her face! I felt awful, helped her up and apologized.  Despite this distressing event, she offered to help me find my suitcase, and I remember I was taken to an area where I had to pick my blue suitcase out of the myriad of suitcases that were being unloaded.

She accompanied me as I found myself then on the way up to my room to get dressed.  Near the stairs to go up, I noticed some broken pieces of jewelry on the floor.  Thinking someone would want this, I started to pick up the broken pieces of necklace, but whomever I was with said to just leave it alone.  I continue to pick the pieces up, but soon realized that there was a lot more to this clean up than I thought and had leave it alone as she requested.

There were two other events I recall in limited detail, one that included my brother sleeping in a bedroom and the gentleman I was with trying to wake him.  This was after we walked through an area that he had just finished for someone, with painting of zoo animals as a theme in all the rooms, including a walk in closet. 

A final recall had to do what likely is an event related to a concern I have in physical, where I was concerned about a task that I was assigned to do, but knew I was not going to have the time to do it right and needed to have someone else take it over.  I know I felt much relieved when the man I was with offered to take over my job responsibilities for this matter.

This is all I can recall of my OOB experience, but the happiness I feel knowing I was able to get out again is thrilling!  Even though I wasn’t lucid enough to maintain awareness with all events, many times just going along with whatever was happening without much control, I am happy to know that my reading and re-focus on my OOB travels is working.

I am eager now to finish reading this great book, and hoping to have many more experiences that correlate with his fascinating travels.  With Jurgen’s travels as a role model for me, I intend now to take more time to focus on maintaining clear awareness and my own lucid control when OOB.

----------


## karen659

1/11/11 136) Personal Growth by Facing Fears

For this experience, I had moved to the couch as usual, and had much difficulty getting into my meditative state of mind to relax.  With a busy past few weeks, I had not had the time to put much effort into meditation and mind relaxation, and this may have impacted my OBE.  

After continued attempts, I was thrilled to feel slight vibrations and willed them to become stronger.  It did, but I could not sustain that higher level.  I was disappointed to think I might not be able to travel.  Soon after though, I found myself in an ‘odd’ state of mind, not really sure if I was awake or asleep!

Having learned never to question what’s going on and just take advantage of any ‘confusion’ as to my status, I decided I’d just roll out and see what happened.  I couldn’t roll, and after a few attempts, I gave up and said I must be awake, so I just stood up.

I could feel my ‘physicalness’, even to the point where I was removing the blanket off my body and dropping it to the floor!  Something was different though, as my head felt very odd…almost as if I was in two places at once.  There was this pressure in my head that gave me enough consideration that maybe I could be OOB despite how it felt!  (In hindsight, I’m wondering if perhaps I wasn’t fully ‘out’)

 I started walking to the front door, knowing that if I AM OOB that I’d be able to move right through it.  I remember having the concern that I was going to hit the door hard with my physical body if I was not, so I put my arm out so it wouldn’t hurt so badly!  

I was thrilled to feel the ‘crackle’ of the texture change as I passed through the door, to find myself on my front step.  It was dark and I still did not feel in much control and slightly confused.  I affirmed ‘clarity now!’ a few times, and finally something came into view.

I saw water flooding the area in my front yard, and now more confident of my status, knew I could just walk on the water to move.  (*What is interesting to note here, is that I had just recently thought about how the mind is able to effect what seems to be impossible tasks for the physical body – specifically the idea of walking through fire and on water as noted in many religious texts*)  

 After enjoying the ability to ‘walk on water’, I then realized I don’t even need to walk, I could fly!  I fly skyward and quickly found myself in another environment.

I am now in an area with lots of people, no one familiar, going about their daily business.  I’m following a group around, talking (but cannot recall about what!), moving through the various rooms.  At one point, I told the group that I could fly and they didn’t believe me!  They were very emphatic that I was not going to be able to do so, and their determination gave me increased concerns that maybe I really wasn’t!   Because of their strong beliefs, I recall having a difficult time remembering that I WAS OOB and knew I could!  

To prove my point, I found some stone stairs that went up to another level overlooking where the group of people stood waiting.  I was feeling a bit apprehensive, but somehow knew I was OOB.  (I do think that I had enough awareness to remember that if I questioned my status even a little bit, that I am always OOB!)  That gave me enough courage to just jump…and was thrilled to find myself flying a short distance, drifting gently down to where they stood.  They were astounded at my ability to do this! I reveled in my success, exclaiming,   See, I told you! I can fly!”

I found I couldn’t really control the flying as I can sometimes do, but it was enough to verify that I was still OOB and visiting these individuals.    The only other recollection after this was being asked to help take down some hanging ‘decorations’(?) that hung high above their area ( since they knew I could fly now!)   I immediately flew up, took them down, and returned them to the man in charge of the tour.  It was while I was up high gathering the decorations that I noticed the ceiling of this area was dome shaped, hence the reason I recorded this as a ‘cave’ initially.

Just before I left that area,  I saw my ex-husband in another section and we had some personal discussion that made me feel  he understood what all had to happen in our lives and that it was ”meant to be that way”  but he was still working out his own issues with how to cope with it.    

It was after this that I was aware enough to know I have to get this recorded before I forget, so I took out  my recorder, and was surprised to see the  screen starting showing  all these funny numbers and Chinese like characters on the backlit panel.   Having just changed the batteries prior to bed, I thought initially, “Oh no, it is broken!”   Then realizing that this is likely a false awakening (as I have had this same ‘broken recorder’ theme multiple times in OBE endings) , I feel myself ‘snap to’ a lighter state where I  thought I was now wide awake and proceeded to record (or so I thought so!)

I was quite surprised when immediately I felt someone coming up to the couch, where I am now sitting upright.  The atmosphere felt much different than the previous environment, very ‘realistic’ and very physical.   

Looking up, I saw my sister crying uncontrollably, and I felt sadness that I had not been a bigger part of her life, that there were things I should have done and didn’t.  On my left, I see my younger brother move toward me, again feeling upset and concerned with some personal feelings, and without any time to think, my daughter comes in front of me!  She is also sharing some feelings and concerns that go to a personal level and I cannot share here, but the general feeling I am having is sadness and distress that things could not have been done differently in our lives.  

Surprisingly, another woman then accompanies my daughter, standing in front of other woman came up talking to me, I’m not really afraid of her but feeling quite concerned.  She had a strong forceful presence, and at one point feel her grab my hand tightly.  I was insistent that she tell me who she is, asking over and over, “who are you?”  My daughter and her both were saying something like they are trying to ‘make me better’ and I felt so many emotions…. fear, sadness, regret, anger…but all at the same time!

Realizing I was not making the situation better, I remembered to just ‘let go’ of all attachments and current emotions.  At this point the woman faded away, and I turned to my daughter and asked, “who was that?”  I recorded that she gave me a name, but I had no recall as to the specific name only that it was someone she knew from “high school” (?).  (It was only after waking did I remember that maybe it would have been a different ending had I ‘sent love’ instead of just letting go….)

For more background on this experience, I had just read in Jurgen Ziewe’s book,  Multidimension Man, about his encounters with a Master and learning to overcome his fears while OOB, especially the fear of death.  Jurgen had to obtain the proper mindset to face a doorway with daggers in order to move out of this room he was in.  I remember thinking as I read this part of the book, that this fear of dying while OOB is an especially hard lesson to learn.  But it is when you DO know that you CANNOT be harmed, and can take that confidence with you, you are able to move through to other areas where you learn more about yourself. 

I am now thinking that this last part of the OBE, as it was a more personal experience that I could relate to with family issues,  was  more for my own learning benefit, to face those feelings that I fear most, and to learn to let go of them.

----------


## dreamsickle

Wow, what an inspiring thread. I've been trying to have a Lucid Dream for the past 3 days, and yesterday I felt like I could actually have had an OOBE. However, I felt that the calmer I was, the more I would lose the sensations during sleep paralysis. Conversely, the more excited I became, the more energies I felt.

Since I've yet to have a real lucid dream or OOBE, I was wondering what the sensation would be like. I figured a 'what would you rather' quiz would be the best way to gauge how you feel about this phenomenon. So without further ado, if someone could make it possible, would you rather:

1)continue having OOBEs

or

2)gain have the ability to fly, in waking life, for a maximum of 1 hour each month? If you chose the ability to fly you will never be able to have an OOBE or lucid dream ever again.

PS:
Please continue to share these amazing experiences.

----------


## karen659

> Wow, what an inspiring thread. I've been trying to have a Lucid Dream for the past 3 days, and yesterday I felt like I could actually have had an OOBE. However, I felt that the calmer I was, the more I would lose the sensations during sleep paralysis. Conversely, the more excited I became, the more energies I felt.
> 
> Since I've yet to have a real lucid dream or OOBE, I was wondering what the sensation would be like. I figured a 'what would you rather' quiz would be the best way to gauge how you feel about this phenomenon. So without further ado, if someone could make it possible, would you rather:
> 
> 1)continue having OOBEs
> 
> or
> 
> 2)gain have the ability to fly, in waking life, for a maximum of 1 hour each month? If you chose the ability to fly you will never be able to have an OOBE or lucid dream ever again.
> ...



Thanks so much for the post...and wow, what a way to find out how I feel about it!  But WITHOUT A DOUBT...the answer would be #1!!! There is no way I'll willingly give up the OOB experience...the learning I have done, the feeling of complete satisfaction with life, the pure ecstatic joy you feel when OOB is something you can't describe fully until you do it yourself.  AND YOU WILL!! Just keep up the intention, affirmations, and passion...be sure you are journaling and reading all you can...it really makes a difference!

I shall continue to share my experiences...as my sincerest wish is that all who desire to get OOB read and learn what I have done so that they can do so also!!!   -K

----------


## karen659

Just a quick post to share the link to the Gateway blog...the article I wrote on "Overcoming Fear While OOB" was posted (well, part of it was! lol)

I guess the moderator wanted to put it up in parts, so the remainder of the article will be forthcoming.  I'll keep you posted when the next parts are up!

Here's the link:  "Overcoming Fear While OOB - Part 1"

----------


## dreamsickle

Wow. Sounds amazing!

----------


## karen659

> Just a quick post to share the link to the Gateway blog...the article I wrote on "Overcoming Fear While OOB" was posted (well, part of it was! lol)
> 
> I guess the moderator wanted to put it up in parts, so the remainder of the article will be forthcoming.  I'll keep you posted when the next parts are up!
> 
> Here's the link:  "Overcoming Fear While OOB - Part 1"



So now the second of four parts is posted on the Gateway blog as well...here's the direct link: Overcoming Fear While OBE – Part 2 |The Gateway Experience Blog
Thanks so much for reading!  Comments welcome!  -K

----------


## karen659

> So now the second of four parts is posted on the Gateway blog as well...here's the direct link: Overcoming Fear While OBE – Part 2 |The Gateway Experience Blog
> Thanks so much for reading!  Comments welcome!  -K



...and now Part 3 of 4 is up on the Gateway blog...hope it helps someone!  Overcoming Fear While OBE  Part 3

----------


## karen659

> ...and now Part 3 of 4 is up on the Gateway blog...hope it helps someone!  Overcoming Fear While OBE  Part 3



...and  now the final part is posted as well...:  Overcoming Fear While OOB Part 4

----------


## PercyLucid

I love vibrations.

I am working on Astral Projection.  I will soon buy a recliner couch for my travels... right now I have no other choice than my bed, making my travels less frequent, as, as you know, bed is not good for AP.

----------


## karen659

> I love vibrations.
> 
> I am working on Astral Projection.  I will soon buy a recliner couch for my travels... right now I have no other choice than my bed, making my travels less frequent, as, as you know, bed is not good for AP.



Hi, and thanks for writing!  As you know, you CAN have OOBEs from bed, but if you find you are having more difficulty than you want, it does help to have a 'traveling' spot so that your body (and subconscious) takes note that you are determined to do this and it adds another degree of 'intention' to it...I have done both, but find I have more success when I physically move myself out of my warm bed to the couch after a few hours of sleep.  

With the weather here now hovering around zero F, that can take quite of bit of determination to do so!!! lol  I did it last night and was rewarded with another one...it'll be posted here ASAP....

Thanks again,
Karen

----------


## karen659

2011_01_23  137) Impulsiveness While OOB

This OBE was a first for me, in the sense that I was SO obviously being told I was not to leave my ‘physical’ location, yet ignored such an obvious sign to stay!  I am so ingrained that it is necessary to move away from my body, that I just left through another doorway!  

I realize I am rather impulsive like this, doing what I want to do, rather than taking advantage of what I’m being shown and using it as intended.  (This is a frequent happening with me, as you can see from another post on my blog - The Travels of a Dream Walker: 79) Spontaneous OBE; Impulsiveness Learning )

With this experience, I remember a very strong ‘sleep paralysis’ sensation and my mind remaining very much aware.  I somehow knew I was going to be able to get out of body with this attempt.

My first recollection after the drop into sleep after paralysis, was rolling out of body and moving directly to my front door with my usual exit blindness, as I have done so many times before.  However, this time, as I gained speed to move through the door, I was astonished when I “hit” the door with a splat!! 

I felt the wooden solidness of the door, even the different panes of glass, and a firm sense of being ‘blocked’!  I could barely see, but in ‘feeling’ around the doorway, I felt two strong ‘metal’ bars forming an X across the door! It was an obvious indication that I was NOT to go through this exit!

Without thinking twice, I knew I could try for the side door of my house, as I have used that many times before.  (In hindsight, I truly feel this was an attempt to get me to stay in the local area, yet I remember being determined to get outside.)

As I glided to the side door, I felt just a bit apprehensive knowing that my exit could be blocked again, however, I breezed through the door as usual, feeling the subtle change in texture as I passed. 

Relieved that I was once again out, I stood on my porch and looked at my front lawn, beautifully illuminated with the full moon.  Looking at the moon, I had the clear thought that I wanted to go visit an astronomer friend of mine and did a little jump to start my travel.

However, instead of flying or feeling the usual ‘black tunnel’, I felt I was more drifting and floating gently in another direction.  At this point, I stated ‘to my Higher Self’, thinking that if I didn’t make a destination, I’d end up back in body.  (I always feel I must be in control when I’m so lucid, instead of allowing things to happen…and that might not be the best for me!)  I even remember asking to go to someplace where I could learn my lessons and advance my development.

Unfortunately, here is where I have extremely limited recall.  There is this ‘space’ that I know I was interacting and doing something, as the barest memories of ‘pushing through’ to different scenes remain, once being a ‘smoky’ veil that wasn’t sure I wanted to go through.  I recall firmly stating, “clarity now” at least three times, and being amazed at how clear my vision was!  There were amazing colors…but no other recall.

The next recollection was floating once again, relaxing on a cushion as if ‘unwinding’ after a workout, outside and looking up at the most spectacular night sky I have ever seen! I knew it was not ‘our’ night sky, as the stars were so much more intense and indescribable! There were zillions of them, and how they filled the sky and sparkled was simply amazing!

Floating gently up a hill, I saw a house that vaguely looked familiar, but did not enter it.  Looking below me, as I was floating about 10 feet off the ground, I could see my new little kitten following me! She was trying to jump up to join me, over and over…and after a short time, she jumped high enough and made it!

I could feel the tug as she clawed her way onto the cushion and climbed into my lap.  The sensation and physical ‘feeling’ of her close to me was as real as waking life, which made me think, ‘Uh oh, my cat HAS really climbed onto my sleeping physical body and is waking me’!! 

Knowing I had just had an amazing experience, I decided I’d go back to body before the kitten jolted me awake and made my lose my recall.  Pulling back, my first realization was that my cat (in reality) was nowhere near me!  I was astonished to be alone on the couch!

I pulled out my recorder, turned it on, and immediately realized I was in another false awakening! The digital display on the recorder did not look familiar at all, despite my sense of ‘being awake’.  Knowing this has happened so many times before, I attempted to ‘pull back’ again, and wake further.

This time, I feel myself once again pulling out the recorder and starting to record.  I described everything I did, and then, in the middle of my recording, realized that something was ‘not right’.  Knowing this was likely another ‘false awakening’ I remembered from a recent forum post that maybe I should try what another OBEr had done, and go back into the experience from this false awakening.  

However, knowing that my memories were fading fast, I decided to ‘pull back’ one more time to get myself NOW fully awake.  Due to this delay in recording, and so many false awakening at the end, I was now at a complete loss for what happened in the middle of my experience! 

In reviewing this experience, I realize that I may have not taken advantage of what was being shown to me, once again due to my impulsiveness.  To emphasize this point, when I was reviewing my blog this morning after waking, I was drawn to my post (listed above) and re-read it.  I thought it was quite synchronous how I was guided to read this particular blog post from my past so soon after waking.

----------


## karen659

Sharing the latest...glad to know I remembered to slow down, but not really sure what the deal was with the 'hand off' of the young boy...but I do know it felt very rewarding!

2011_02_03  138) Enjoying Slow Exit; Possible Retrieval with Firemen

For this experience, as I started my induction routine, I affirmed my intention that I wanted to remember to be more controlled after exiting, to not be rushed and hurried as I usually am to get outside and away from my immediate surroundings. (As this was the ‘feeling’ I had after my previous OBE when I found my door to the outside blocked!)

I was thrilled when I felt the beginning vibrations (I don’t always get them!) that told me I was going to get out of body again!  I ‘willed’ them to become stronger, just because I wanted to see if I could, to practice taking control.  I was easily able to make them very strong, then realizing I had a ‘floating’ sensation to signal I was ready, rolled off the couch.

As soon as I was out, I remembered my intention to remain in place, calm and in control. I stood in my living room and looked around.  I had no ‘pull’ back to body as I used to have and I had perfect vision!  The details of my living room were exact, and I walked about, just enjoying how clear and ‘real’ it all was!

Slowly I headed for the front door, in control, and just a bit apprehensive about going through it as the last time with my ‘hurry to exit’ manner I hit it hard!

Reaching the door, I was thrilled to see my hand and arm passed easily through, followed by the rest of my body.  Again I could feel that texture change as I slowly passed through, taking note of my control and calmness.

I remember now standing on my front stoop, but in looking to the slight hill behind my house, I was a bit shocked to see two young boys running terrified across the field!  I was aware of a ‘presence’ with me, yet did not inquire or ask whom it was.  

I was focused on the first young boy as I raced to him.  I knew somehow I had to comfort him, as he was so upset from an injury he had just received.  Something unusual occurred though, as I neared him.  I was somehow aware that this young boy (about age 2-3) was NOT able to see me, that I was not going to be able to make my presence known because he was still ‘too physical’ (?)

Wanting desperately to help soothe him, and knowing he would not be able to see me, I realized I could use my ‘energy’ (as I had no ‘body’ sensation this time) to cover him like a blanket as he was lying in the grass where he had fallen. I felt some concern that I might not be able to comfort him as he didn’t know I was there or who I was.

Covering him with my ‘energy’, I could feel him become calm and knew at this point that I’d now be able to pick him up and carry him to where he needed to go.  He was only wearing part the top part of his pajamas, as most of his pants had been torn away during his terrified flight across the field.

As we moved down the hill toward my house, I see my house is no longer there.  Cradling the young boy, I see a bright glow of light off to my right on the other side of a hill, and hear booming noises with loud sirens.  I feel ‘anxious’ about whatever is happening over there and know that this young boy is scared as well.

Trying to keep him calm, I tell him it’s ‘only traffic’ on the road in front of us, pointing out a large bus that is blasting music as it passes right to left.  We hear more sirens and I tell him, “look! It’s a firetruck!” as I see a big ladder truck passing by on our right (toward the booming sounds and bright light).  

He becomes interested at the idea of a firetruck and seems to enjoy watching it as it turns the corner now coming toward us from the right.  

Looking forward, it appears I am on a hill, facing downhill toward a road that is just on the other side of a huge drop off (cliff-like).  I feel like it’s a ‘stone wall’ of some kind—very, very high--that I would need to float down to get where I needed to bring this baby. (I am still fully aware I am out of body.)

My concern for this baby is intense, as now I worry that should I NOT be OOB and try to float down, I may injure him!  I felt I was not ‘in form’ as I usually am when OOB, hence my confusion as to my status.  

Knowing I was carrying someone ‘more physical’ than me, I felt a deep concern that I couldn’t take a chance that harm will come to him.   I decided if I had to get down this cliff-like wall, I’d have to climb down slowly as if ‘in physical’ form.  My priority was to keep the baby safe as I knew there were people waiting for him to arrive down there.

It was at this time, I realized we were next to the fire truck we saw earlier by this stone wall.  There were two firemen that appeared in front of us as we both sat on the front hood of the fire truck. 

Knowing these men could not see me, I turned to the ‘presence’ who was always with me, “hey, I need a little help here!”, meaning I needed these men to see the baby and take him from me.  I knew these men were able to take the baby where he needed to go.

The first fireman reached for the baby, grabbing one arm, and I was concerned immediately that he was going to harm the child bringing him down that way! The other fireman quickly stepped up and showed him how to handle this ‘transition’ the right way so the child was not harmed.

My next memory was of watching this young boy pedal off in a new toy fire truck he was just given, excited and happy, smiling and full of joy.  Things faded very quickly after that and I woke back on the couch, happy to know he was safe and recorded as many details as I could.

A second OOB experience happened shortly after this one, but it was on a very personal note that I cannot share much of it with you.  But what I can share is the fact that instead of ‘rolling out’ for this OBE, I once again had the knowing that ‘someone’ had come into the living room and stood over me as I lay on the couch.

This time it was my daughter, and it was so convincingly real, that even though I KNEW I was ‘not in body’, the clarity of my surroundings and the exacting detail of every bit of the experience was so clear that I fell easily into believing it was ‘really happening’….that is, until I awoke, once again with an old broken recorder that didn’t work…my usual false awakening…but this time did not remember it as a signal until I woke fully and saw nothing I had experienced was true!! 

In trying to figure out what happened with the young boy, the best I can put together is the strong feeling that this young boy had been in a terrible ‘accident’ of some kind…maybe a house fire or other catastrophic event, where he remained deeply in the ‘near physical’ realm due to his confusion and fright.  

This was the first time I have ever had the knowing that I was not ‘in form’, and could not be seen by the ones I’m trying to help.  I don’t know if the young boy was ever able to see me, but by allowing me to comfort him with my energy, I was able to interact and get him to where he needed to go.

----------


## karen659

Having had some difficulty logging in here, I realized I missed posting my previous OBE.  To try to keep things in order, I'm posting both the previous OBE AND the one from this morning.  Thanks so much for reading!!  
-Karen    The Travels of a Dream Walker

February 26, 2011   139) Gaining Lucidity with 'Stay Aware'!

It’s been a while since I’ve posted and since I’ve had any sort of experience that would be interesting enough to share here.  Life always takes priority and it has been a rather stressful few weeks with my work which always impacts my OBE abilities.  This post will be rather short on action, but offers much in personal learning and development. 

Last night, however, I had some time to finish the book by Jurgen Ziewe, Multidimensional Man, and was very impressed with the ending experience.  He describes a very intense high level experience that he had many years ago journeying into ‘true reality’.  

It is amazing how well he was able to describe this, using abstract symbols and interweaving what I know are just sensations and feelings into a concrete ‘picture’ of what he experienced.  I was caught up in his descriptions and felt as if I knew what he was feeling and experiencing…and marveled at his ability to describe it with ‘mere words’ on a page.

Throughout his book, I admired his ability to gain lucidity and awareness, using mantras and focusing on his hands.  Because of this, in my last few experiences, I made the intent that I now wanted to start ‘staying in the moment’ and remaining in whatever scene I found myself in to gain lucidity and awareness. 

This intent was the basis for this short experience as well.  Despite its brevity, I learned that I am now capable of taking more control and awareness with me and am excited to know that my learning continues!

I initially found myself in a dream-like scene inside a small coffeeshop with two other male persons.  We were just having fun, sitting at a small round table, being silly and laughing.  I remember the strong familiarity of the one dark curly-haired male, as I felt he’s been with me many times before.

At one point, I was being shown a label on something at the table, and I playfully pretended to ‘push a button’ on it as I pointed it towards this male across the table.   I found myself aware of a change in ‘vibration’ along with a feeling of ‘hollowness’ to my hearing.  

My next realization was that I was within this same scene standing next to the table, but with full awareness of being out of body.

Realizing (and excited) that I’m out of body once again, I initially think ‘I have to move!’ in order to stay with the awareness, as I have done many times over the years.  This time, however, I remember to stop and take the time to affirm, “Stay Aware!”  (I don’t know where these words came from, as I usually use ‘clarity now!’ or ‘awareness now!’, but these words came to me and felt more powerful).

I find my lucidity is enhanced and I’m now in full control.  I do not feel an urgency to keep moving, and so I stay and playfully put my hands right through these other people with me just to show them that I could!  

Moving toward the door, I marvel at the clarity of the scene, and upon touching the door, feel the ‘solidness’ of its construction.  My mind is confused slightly, knowing I’m out of body yet feeling this solidness.  I wasn’t sure whether to pull it open or pass through, but with another ‘Stay Aware!’ I knew I could pass through.  

I believe it was because of this conflict of thought that it was more difficult than usual to pass through the glass door.  As I moved through, I was keenly aware of the change in texture, popping through to the outdoors and finding myself on a sidewalk.  Focusing on the ground, along with more affirmations of ‘Stay Aware!’, I became so clear!

Once outside, I knew I wanted to fly and take off to other areas.  Floating gently skyward, I look below me and see beautiful white sparkling trees dotting the landscape.  I initially think it must be snow, but then with closer look, I see it’s more of a crystalline substance that grows on these trees and sparkles with such beautiful brilliance.

The higher I go, the more ‘clouds’ that appear and I remember I want to go visit a friend in a far off country.  The clouds start to close in on me, and I start feeling a ‘disconnection’ to the scene, hurriedly affirming ‘Stay Aware!’ again and again to maintain a focus. 

I spot an opening in the clouds some distance away and zoom to the opening as the clouds close in.  I break through and see beautiful rolling hills countryside below me.  I get the feeling of ‘flags and banners’ and a medieval sense of time.  There is a ‘kingdom’ and courtyard that is surrounded by a stone wall and I feel a strong familiarity with it.

As I land just outside the walls, without warning, I feel the tug back to body…and find myself fully awake.  There was no warning and a faint sense of incompletion, but yet, a sense of accomplishment at having learned a new gift of gaining lucidity and control.  

Thanks Jurgen for the book, as I know it played a strong role in the development of my lucidity and control!

**************************************************  ***********************
March 6, 2011

3/6/11  140) Learning the Importance of Protection

For a little background on this OBE, I had decided I’d use my Hemi-sync MP3s that I used when I first started my OOB travels to see if there was any difference in experience with them now.  

My usual induction and visualization technique always involves surrounding myself with white light, using affirmations, and asking for help from those ‘who are at or above my level of development.’   This time, however, I simply allowed the tapes to lead me into relaxation and the proper mind state as I drifted off.  

My first recollection for this OBE was a dream where I was caring for my son in his younger years.   I became aware when I felt a sensation of ‘hands’ placed on my hips.  I have felt these hands before and was not concerned at all, as it gave me the lucidity I needed to know I was about to get OOB.  

Feeling a ‘push’ on my bottom, I thought, ‘well, maybe they are trying to help push me out’ and took the initiative and rolled out to my right.  I found myself climbing out of bed OOB and could even ‘hear’ the sound of my foot as it landed on the floor!!  
I thought this was quite odd as I don’t usually hear physical type sounds associated with getting out of body, and in looking around, realized I was in my bedroom from long ago before the house was remodeled.   (In actuality, I was on the living room couch as usual!)   This bedroom, however, was the same bedroom that would have corresponded with the younger age of my son in the dream just prior.

Just happy to be out of body again, I tried to move to the living room but was surprised to feel ‘disoriented’ and unsure of where I was going.  I even remember thinking, ‘Why can’t I think clearly?’ but did not remember to do the ‘stay aware’ that I just learned in the previous OBE!    I did, however, continue to feel a very tight arm around my waist, knowing whomever was holding me was immediately behind me and very, very close!

Things felt ‘heavy’ and ‘thick’ but I managed to get into the living room, still held tightly by this individual and making my movements difficult.   Now I feel a second hand moving to my upper chest against my breast and I become a bit concerned.  I am not afraid, but also not feeling as though this is something ‘good’ happening.

I hear a loud ‘guttural’ type sound from within the room and then a male voice in my right ear saying something like, ‘they know we are here’.  I didn’t understand all his words or meaning and told him, “I cannot hear you!” asking him twice to repeat what he was saying.  I just couldn’t get the full meaning of his words.

Becoming suspicious of something being amiss, I turned quickly to face whoever was holding me so close from behind and talking into my ear.  I could clearly see a young man, light complexion, thin, small eyes, with sandy colored hair parted nearly in the middle, looking at me smiling.  It was not a ‘warm’ friendly smile and I felt concerned.

My guard was up, but surprisingly, felt NO fear.  I asked him ‘Who are you?’ and “Are of a part of my higher self?”   Not really sure if these were the right questions as my thoughts were still not clear, I then remembered what William Buhlman had told us to do should you face someone of questionable character, asking “What do you represent?”  (Those who are of the Light will respond, those who are less than desirable cannot lie nor remain).  I saw his face distort slightly, and then he disappeared! 

Immediately after, I pulled back to full awareness, and thought about what just happened.

In hindsight, I realized I did not do my usual induction to include the 'white light of protection' and a request for those 'at or above my level of development', having used just the Hemi-sync MP3s to induce.  Likely I was in a very ‘near-physical’ dimension where a ‘less-than-desirable’ entity may have been waiting.  I was never afraid, but I knew something wasn't right.   

Although I rarely encounter these 'lower level' entities, it is important that you always know who you are dealing with when OOB. Asking them 'what do you represent?' will give you the insight as to their intentions.  My lesson here was that this visualization of white light with a protection request should remain a key part of my induction routine!

----------


## karen659

Having had some difficulty logging in here, I realized I missed posting my previous OBE.  To try to keep things in order, I'm posting both the previous OBE AND the one from this morning.  Thanks so much for reading!!  
-Karen    The Travels of a Dream Walker

February 26, 2011   139) Gaining Lucidity with 'Stay Aware'!

Its been a while since Ive posted and since Ive had any sort of experience that would be interesting enough to share here.  Life always takes priority and it has been a rather stressful few weeks with my work which always impacts my OBE abilities.  This post will be rather short on action, but offers much in personal learning and development. 

Last night, however, I had some time to finish the book by Jurgen Ziewe, Multidimensional Man, and was very impressed with the ending experience.  He describes a very intense high level experience that he had many years ago journeying into true reality.  

It is amazing how well he was able to describe this, using abstract symbols and interweaving what I know are just sensations and feelings into a concrete picture of what he experienced.  I was caught up in his descriptions and felt as if I knew what he was feeling and experiencingand marveled at his ability to describe it with mere words on a page.

Throughout his book, I admired his ability to gain lucidity and awareness, using mantras and focusing on his hands.  Because of this, in my last few experiences, I made the intent that I now wanted to start staying in the moment and remaining in whatever scene I found myself in to gain lucidity and awareness. 

This intent was the basis for this short experience as well.  Despite its brevity, I learned that I am now capable of taking more control and awareness with me and am excited to know that my learning continues!

I initially found myself in a dream-like scene inside a small coffeeshop with two other male persons.  We were just having fun, sitting at a small round table, being silly and laughing.  I remember the strong familiarity of the one dark curly-haired male, as I felt hes been with me many times before.

At one point, I was being shown a label on something at the table, and I playfully pretended to push a button on it as I pointed it towards this male across the table.   I found myself aware of a change in vibration along with a feeling of hollowness to my hearing.  

My next realization was that I was within this same scene standing next to the table, but with full awareness of being out of body.

Realizing (and excited) that Im out of body once again, I initially think I have to move! in order to stay with the awareness, as I have done many times over the years.  This time, however, I remember to stop and take the time to affirm, Stay Aware!  (I dont know where these words came from, as I usually use clarity now! or awareness now!, but these words came to me and felt more powerful).

I find my lucidity is enhanced and Im now in full control.  I do not feel an urgency to keep moving, and so I stay and playfully put my hands right through these other people with me just to show them that I could!  

Moving toward the door, I marvel at the clarity of the scene, and upon touching the door, feel the solidness of its construction.  My mind is confused slightly, knowing Im out of body yet feeling this solidness.  I wasnt sure whether to pull it open or pass through, but with another Stay Aware! I knew I could pass through.  

I believe it was because of this conflict of thought that it was more difficult than usual to pass through the glass door.  As I moved through, I was keenly aware of the change in texture, popping through to the outdoors and finding myself on a sidewalk.  Focusing on the ground, along with more affirmations of Stay Aware!, I became so clear!

Once outside, I knew I wanted to fly and take off to other areas.  Floating gently skyward, I look below me and see beautiful white sparkling trees dotting the landscape.  I initially think it must be snow, but then with closer look, I see its more of a crystalline substance that grows on these trees and sparkles with such beautiful brilliance.

The higher I go, the more clouds that appear and I remember I want to go visit a friend in a far off country.  The clouds start to close in on me, and I start feeling a disconnection to the scene, hurriedly affirming Stay Aware! again and again to maintain a focus. 

I spot an opening in the clouds some distance away and zoom to the opening as the clouds close in.  I break through and see beautiful rolling hills countryside below me.  I get the feeling of flags and banners and a medieval sense of time.  There is a kingdom and courtyard that is surrounded by a stone wall and I feel a strong familiarity with it.

As I land just outside the walls, without warning, I feel the tug back to bodyand find myself fully awake.  There was no warning and a faint sense of incompletion, but yet, a sense of accomplishment at having learned a new gift of gaining lucidity and control.  

Thanks Jurgen for the book, as I know it played a strong role in the development of my lucidity and control!

**************************************************  ***********************
March 6, 2011

3/6/11  140) Learning the Importance of Protection

For a little background on this OBE, I had decided Id use my Hemi-sync MP3s that I used when I first started my OOB travels to see if there was any difference in experience with them now.  

My usual induction and visualization technique always involves surrounding myself with white light, using affirmations, and asking for help from those who are at or above my level of development.   This time, however, I simply allowed the tapes to lead me into relaxation and the proper mind state as I drifted off.  

My first recollection for this OBE was a dream where I was caring for my son in his younger years.   I became aware when I felt a sensation of hands placed on my hips.  I have felt these hands before and was not concerned at all, as it gave me the lucidity I needed to know I was about to get OOB.  

Feeling a push on my bottom, I thought, well, maybe they are trying to help push me out and took the initiative and rolled out to my right.  I found myself climbing out of bed OOB and could even hear the sound of my foot as it landed on the floor!!  
I thought this was quite odd as I dont usually hear physical type sounds associated with getting out of body, and in looking around, realized I was in my bedroom from long ago before the house was remodeled.   (In actuality, I was on the living room couch as usual!)   This bedroom, however, was the same bedroom that would have corresponded with the younger age of my son in the dream just prior.

Just happy to be out of body again, I tried to move to the living room but was surprised to feel disoriented and unsure of where I was going.  I even remember thinking, Why cant I think clearly? but did not remember to do the stay aware that I just learned in the previous OBE!    I did, however, continue to feel a very tight arm around my waist, knowing whomever was holding me was immediately behind me and very, very close!

Things felt heavy and thick but I managed to get into the living room, still held tightly by this individual and making my movements difficult.   Now I feel a second hand moving to my upper chest against my breast and I become a bit concerned.  I am not afraid, but also not feeling as though this is something good happening.

I hear a loud guttural type sound from within the room and then a male voice in my right ear saying something like, they know we are here.  I didnt understand all his words or meaning and told him, I cannot hear you! asking him twice to repeat what he was saying.  I just couldnt get the full meaning of his words.

Becoming suspicious of something being amiss, I turned quickly to face whoever was holding me so close from behind and talking into my ear.  I could clearly see a young man, light complexion, thin, small eyes, with sandy colored hair parted nearly in the middle, looking at me smiling.  It was not a warm friendly smile and I felt concerned.

My guard was up, but surprisingly, felt NO fear.  I asked him Who are you? and Are of a part of my higher self?   Not really sure if these were the right questions as my thoughts were still not clear, I then remembered what William Buhlman had told us to do should you face someone of questionable character, asking What do you represent?  (Those who are of the Light will respond, those who are less than desirable cannot lie nor remain).  I saw his face distort slightly, and then he disappeared! 

Immediately after, I pulled back to full awareness, and thought about what just happened.

In hindsight, I realized I did not do my usual induction to include the 'white light of protection' and a request for those 'at or above my level of development', having used just the Hemi-sync MP3s to induce.  Likely I was in a very near-physical dimension where a less-than-desirable entity may have been waiting.  I was never afraid, but I knew something wasn't right.   

Although I rarely encounter these 'lower level' entities, it is important that you always know who you are dealing with when OOB. Asking them 'what do you represent?' will give you the insight as to their intentions.  My lesson here was that this visualization of white light with a protection request should remain a key part of my induction routine!

----------


## karen659

I would like to ask all readers to please join me in sending healing energy and visualizing perfect health for my friend and mentor, William Buhlman......

From Claudia: 

Dear friends,
Our friend and mentor, William Buhlman, author of Adventures Beyond the Body and Secrets of the Soul and international OBE speaker and trainer, asked me to share this message with his group, the OBE Newsletter yahoo group (of which I am a moderator). I thought you would want to know as well, and I ask you to join me in visualizing and praying for his complete recovery:

Dear Friends and Colleagues, 

I find myself faced with one of the most challenging situations in this life. Today I was told that I have a malignant cancer in my throat. Surgery has been scheduled and I have every reason to believe that I will fully recover. My OBE Workshops have been suspended for the next few months while I focus my energy on healing. Your positive thoughts and prayers would be welcome. 

All my best, 

William

----------


## karen659

3/27/11     Easy Exit, Seeing Conversations, Little Man, Recorder Use

It’s been a few weeks since my last OBE, and I know I truly am thankful for the clarity and easy exit I experienced with this one.  I just can’t explain how joyful I was to be out once again, to feel the gentleness and peace this out-of-body travel gives me.  Although it is not clear what I learned from this, I am always assured some learning has occurred and I’ll share it with you despite its lack of ‘action’.

I awoke as usual with the intention of traveling, moving to the couch and doing my usual induction routine.  As usual, I drift off to sleep, but am made aware of a ‘goose bumps’ sensation that is coursing up and down my body.  It feels like a buzzing or vibrating sensation and I am enjoying just trying to keep it going, but then realize, ‘hey, this just might be the vibrational stage of an OBE!’ and so I just take control and try to roll out.

I’m thrilled to find myself easily rolling out and standing by my couch in the living room! I try to move, but find it ‘heavy’ and I fall to the floor, but notice that my vision is so clear! I can see the wooden floor and the detail of the grain next to my face, so I try to pull up.  It’s difficult when I try to ‘physically’ stand but I know I can just ‘float’ up and so I intend that, and find myself easily floating up by the ceiling looking down!

With the vision is so clear, I notice my stairs to the bedroom and move to them.  I float easily up the stairs, wondering now if maybe I could see my husband as he sleeps.  Moving into the bedroom, I see the ‘lump’ in the bed, but noticing the glass sliding doors to my upper porch, I now want to just get outdoors.

As I near the doors, I turn and look back at the mirrored closet, thinking maybe I’d like to see what I look like.  It was rather dark from across the room and decide it’s really not that big a deal to see.  Instead I just pushed out with my back against the glass doors to get outside.

Immediately, I can feel the ‘cool’ air change as I passed through the glass easily.  I’m overlooking my yard on the second floor porch, and am thrilled to jump over the railing and just float gently down!  I remember thinking this is just SO peaceful and comforting to do…that I wished I could do it ‘in real life’ as well! I recall thinking, “wouldn’t it be great to just ‘fall off’ the porch and take the time to enjoy the fall?”

I floated to the edge of my yard, just basking in the happiness of being out again, but as always, I feel I must do something ‘constructive’ with my experience.  I stop and try to think where it was that I wanted to go, not really clear in knowing what I wanted to do.  I had thought of a few choices prior but never specifically ‘intended’ one place.  

I decided I’d do what has always worked for me, knowing that I should be using this OOB experience for my own learning.  Instead of ‘to my Higher Self’ as I have done previously, I asked to taken to ‘where I need to learn’, not sure why I worded it this way.

Once again, I immediately felt the long black tunnel and a sense of movement.  When it stopped, I found myself in a parking lot at night, hearing and seeing the highway traffic lights just a short distance away.  I turned to look around, and now found myself walking toward a group of people, no longer in darkness. 

There were children and adults here, and I felt it was a type of social activity for some sort of Little League or sports type team, as most of the children and parents were wearing a light blue T-shirt type uniform.  It felt like a fundraising event, with various games and activities going on.

My recollection here starts to become a bit hazy, knowing I was there interacting in some way, but do not know specific details.  I did not feel as though I ‘fit in’ here, but I also felt that these people knew vaguely who I was but did not get a sense of ‘closeness’ to them.

I remember talking to a young man who was behind a counter, in a concessions type stand, selling food.  We knew each other, but not on a ‘close’ level as I was eager to help him with his work.  Once inside the building, I remember seeing an anteroom that had some things on the floor that I wanted to remember, maybe some sort of equipment, but I cannot recall details.

Leaving the building, I’m walking around just noticing the conversations that were going on with these people.  I could somehow ‘see’ their conversations, knowing when things were being said that may have been hurtful or unkind.  I could ‘see’ how it affected them and wondered if they even knew how their words were ‘damaging’ the other person’s ‘appearance’.  (There just aren’t words to describe what I saw/felt here.)  I found it fascinating to watch, and knew that it is our thoughts as well as words that make such an impact on everyone around us.

This next part is a bit more confusing, and I’ll apologize in advance, as it may be a bit repulsive to some. I know it was for me.  

I find myself talking to this small person, someone very familiar in some way.  I know I’ve taken care of him before, but he looked different this time.   I’m talking to him as I pick him up to carry with me.  I feel a need to care for him as no one else is paying much attention to him.  I thought it was a small child, however, he mentions something about ‘used to have a beard’ and ‘hair on his chest’ which gave me the indication this was a grown man in a very small body.

He was not well as he had a problem with coughing and keeping the mucus and phlegm under control.  I was using tons of tissues to catch the mucus as it bubbled out his mouth, barely able to contain my own nausea as I cared for him.  It truly was gross to deal with, as I know this was always something I’ve had a difficult time dealing with even as a nurse in real life.

We are next to a truck that has kids in the front seat, and I watch as the father gets out sharing his drink with another ‘little person’ that is sitting on the front hood.  I try to discard the tissues I have, only to see that the mucus and tissues do not reach the bin and get all over the truck.

The experience starts to ‘fuzz’ a little bit, and with my queasiness, I decide I’m going to pull back and awaken.    I truly don’t know what this last bit was all about.  The easy exit and ‘visual’ conversations were quite interesting, but this was such a gross ending to the whole experience!

What I want to tell everyone is that if it were not for my little voice recorder that I have on me each time I ‘travel’, I would not be able to  remember even these few details.  I’d like to share what I do so that others can try to see if it helps with their recall.

I have a very small digital voice recorder, about 1” x 4”, that I bring with me to the couch.  I have learned that once you awaken from an experience, the more you move and the more you wake, the more you will forget!  

Therefore, before I start my induction, I will either place this recorder in a pocket on my chest, or roll it up in a sleeve of my night clothes.  The key is that it must be accessible without much movement of your arms once awake.  

When I realize I’m fully awake (and sometimes this is difficult with many false awakenings!), I slowly move one hand to get the recorder.  It has easy buttons to push without opening my eyes to look at it, and I start backward in recalling the events of the experience, without moving and without opening my eyes.  I try to ‘fade back’ into the scenes to recall as much as I can.

Initially, I use only a single word or two that describes the entire chronological experience from ending to beginning, and then once the single words are done, start describing it in more detail.  Many times when I play back the recording, I find these short words from my just-waking state will ‘jog’ memories of another forgotten segment!  This backward recall works best for me, using what I remember most to pull up the details of what came just before it.

I now think at some point I may change over to a voice-activated recorder, but for now, this works well and I wanted to share my tips and techniques with everyone.

----------


## karen659

Just wanted to share a wonderful post from a friend on another forum...such great insight...it 'feels' so right!  Thanks Oliver!

Hello, Karen.

I think the highway parking lot indicates that you transferred your consciousness to the astral plane at least, the highway denoting a way to travel between different nonphysical locations. This travel is comparatively fast, like travelling on a freeway, but maybe not very fast, like on the mental plane. Although, coming to think of it, the instantaneous nature of your travel is also to be considered.

The fact that you can see, sense and interpret both the energy/information exchanges and the change this causes in another person's energy field, denotes also the activity of the inner senses in a higher body, at least the astral. Noteworthy is that you observed the emotional impact of the exchanges, in this case of the grosser, more coarse (and also hurtful) emotions (probably easier to observe).

As a nurse it is not surprising that you have natural ability as a healer, and you bring it to bear here. The mucus extracted is probably negative emotional energy, a healing service you provide to somebody else's energy body. The astral body can become overloaded with such negative material and you basically emptied that one out. Conjuring up a container or a smelter might help in such a process the next time if you can remember to do so.

The little person with the adult personality might denote that the person you are helping has retained some past life memories before incarnating, or even needs such a cleanse to incarnate. Babies can appear in the astral as both adults (personality from former lives, for example) and babies, and often an intermix of attributes of both. The astral elemental might retain such characteristics from a former life if they need to be tackled in the present lifetime, and maybe your healing had to do with just that. Like helping the little guy release something he needed to get rid off in this lifetime to have a clean slate for new learning, breaking out of a habit (phlegm-atic: the inability to break out of a rut).

So, the learning probably pertained to using your energy/information skills (observing and translating such exchanges) and your healing abilities.

Very beautiful detailed experience in your bedroom and your yard. 

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## futureghost

Hello, I'm new here but not new to LD or the OOBE/AP.

I'd just like to share my own perspective as a highly critical and analytically based personality because I think there are some who might find it reassuring to have this perspective represented.

I have been lucid dreaming since I was 12 and began having the so called out of body experiences (or astral projection if you prefer) at age 17.

I have never been inclined to believe that any of it actually took place outside my body;Furthermore the very reliable presence of  inconsistencies on all counts seems like sufficient evidence that the OOBE does in fact take place very much in the mind. None of this however makes any of it any less valuable to me. It seems to me that the internal universe is every bit as important (and indeed more important to the individual to whom it belongs) than/as the external one.

I can also say definitively for any who have doubts about the reality of these states that they do in fact exist. I have scrutinized and thought through all of the details of more OOBE's than I can count and there is no question in my mind that they are absolutely not normal Lucid dreams. This is also supported by a multitude of scientific studies on the subject of sleep paralysis which has been well documented. 

I hope this contribution is of some help . I thought this would be a good place to share this perspective.  :smiley:

----------


## karen659

> Hello, I'm new here but not new to LD or the OOBE/AP.
> 
> I'd just like to share my own perspective as a highly critical and analytically based personality because I think there are some who might find it reassuring to have this perspective represented.
> 
> I have been lucid dreaming since I was 12 and began having the so called out of body experiences (or astral projection if you prefer) at age 17.
> 
> I have never been inclined to believe that any of it actually took place outside my body;Furthermore the very reliable presence of  inconsistencies on all counts seems like sufficient evidence that the OOBE does in fact take place very much in the mind. None of this however makes any of it any less valuable to me. It seems to me that the internal universe is every bit as important (and indeed more important to the individual to whom it belongs) than/as the external one.
> 
> I can also say definitively for any who have doubts about the reality of these states that they do in fact exist. I have scrutinized and thought through all of the details of more OOBE's than I can count and there is no question in my mind that they are absolutely not normal Lucid dreams. This is also supported by a multitude of scientific studies on the subject of sleep paralysis which has been well documented. 
> ...



Thank you, futureghost, for the post.  Yes, I agree...from my own OBEs, I know these are true experiences, and yes, I also agree that despite the name 'out of body', it truly is more of a transition of consciousness from the physical brain to the different 'bodies' (again for lack of a better word), such as the etheric body, mental body, astral body, etc.  

Because there is no 'words' in our language to describe what we do better, this is the best 'fit' as to how to describe it.  There is SO much we do not, and likely can not, understand about the myriad of 'worlds' within our physical 'universe'...but the best we can do is share our own descriptions of what we do so that others MAY be able to understand it better and learn more about what IS out there!!!

Those who seek to understand will get more than those who 'close' their minds to other possibilities...so sharing our learning may help to 'open' even more!

Thanks,
Karen

----------


## futureghost

> Thank you, futureghost, for the post.  Yes, I agree...from my own OBEs, I know these are true experiences, and yes, I also agree that despite the name 'out of body', it truly is more of a transition of consciousness from the physical brain to the different 'bodies' (again for lack of a better word), such as the etheric body, mental body, astral body, etc.  
> 
> Because there is no 'words' in our language to describe what we do better, this is the best 'fit' as to how to describe it.  There is SO much we do not, and likely can not, understand about the myriad of 'worlds' within our physical 'universe'...but the best we can do is share our own descriptions of what we do so that others MAY be able to understand it better and learn more about what IS out there!!!
> 
> Those who seek to understand will get more than those who 'close' their minds to other possibilities...so sharing our learning may help to 'open' even more!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen



OH...I feel a little embarrassed. I think I posted in the wrong area by mistake. :\
Thanks for being cool about it.  :smiley:  Sorry again, I'm new and I haven't spent very much time on forums.

----------


## karen659

4.3.11    Experiencing Dual Consciousness - On Another Level

In order to give a little background on this experience, I want to mention that I have been reading and thinking a bit more about what exactly this ‘out of body’ experience is.  I realize now what is easiest for us to understand is that we somehow ‘create’ or extrude this other ‘body’ and use it to maneuver the astral planes.  

Despite knowing there was much more to this ‘exit’ than this simple assumption, I never thought more about it, instead choosing to just enjoy the experience and learn how to navigate this realm with different methods.

Now, with reading Ophiel’s book from the early years of astral travel, I find a slightly different understanding of what I am doing, especially after this experience.   I’ve always known there was a change in ‘awareness’ and ‘consciousness’ when I rolled out, leaving my physical body behind, but never thought more of it.  

I now think there is so much more to this simple ‘act’ than one can understand.  It is not simply a ‘transition’ to a new astral ‘body’, but a transfer of awareness (aka consciousness) to another level of awareness, hence can be done at any time and on multiple levels. 

This ‘dual consciousness’ sensation I have felt before, in the ‘astral vision’ where I was lying on my bed aware of ‘seeing’ and participating in another experience, feeling both my physical body and this etheric body. (see #16 on my blog - The Travels of a Dream Walker: 16) Astral Vision)  In a sense, this would be a physical-etheric interface, whereas what I believe I experienced here in this OBE was on another level where perhaps it was an astral-etheric interface on another level.

There is much I am not writing about in this OBE as it was on level with activities that only I can personally relate to. However, I am sharing the part that was most interesting in learning more about this ‘transfer’ of consciousness and state of ‘be-ing’.

The beginning of the experience started much as usual, with the joyful sensation of vibrations beginning as I lie on my couch.  However, just as I was willing the vibrations to increase, I become aware of someone walking toward the couch.  

Having had this many times, I have learned to just wait and see who it was.  I was so surprised to ‘see’ it was my husband, and he was most adamant about me getting up and taking care of some things.  I remember now being disappointed at the loss of vibrations and a potential OBE, and got up to do what I needed to do.

At this point, in hindsight, I realize I was now out of body, but totally unaware of my ‘state of be-ing’.  In a dreamlike environment, I moved through different activities that felt ‘real’ and usual. (In hindsight, as I recorded these activities, however, I am amazed that I did not pick up on the some of the QUITE unusual events!)

The part that was most interesting is finding ‘myself’ at a medical seminar, the kind I have attended in physical life many times.  Sitting at the table, preparing to pack up and leave, my first ‘clear’ recollection of something amiss was when I got up to pick up some items behind me.

Looking back at the table where I came from, I was AMAZED to see MYSELF still sitting there, working on something at the table! I remember thinking, ‘oh! I must have rolled out of body when I got up!’ and was happy to know I was out, but was a bit confused as to how my ‘other body’ was awake, yet I was here!

So I walk up to my’self’, and turn to face me, wondering if maybe this other ‘self’ had fallen asleep (since that is generally the only time I know I’m OOB!)  But, I can now see the wide-awake shocked expression of my ‘seated self’ seeing myself standing in front of me!  Yet at the same time, I am also ‘aware’ of the shocked thoughts at seeing myself in front of me! What a sensation!! It was similar to the ‘astral vision’ experiences, but with an even deeper level of immediate understanding.

I believe I had assumed this ‘dream-body’ level of awareness as the ‘true me’ until I felt the transition to the other ‘out of body’ level of awareness. Then, upon facing myself, I found I was both, the same and at once!  I’m sorry this is so confusing, but at the time, it was not as difficult to understand as it is to put into words!

Now, the sad fact is that I did not keep this ‘other awareness’ and moved back into the ‘dream-body’ level of awareness and resumed my activities in preparing to leave the seminar.  I remember thinking I had driven myself there alone, and as it was about 5:30 pm, I knew I had to leave soon as I had a 4-5 hour drive home.

It was only upon awakening fully into the physical state was I able to realize this other ‘awareness’ of being out of body, while I was out of body! Usually I find myself in a familiar local environment in an out of body ‘mindstate’ or ‘wake up’ within a dream anomaly to full ‘consciousness’ of my OOB state.  This time, I remained in this dreamstate, but able to move my consciousness back and forth between my dream-state character and another out-of-body awareness. Quite unusual!

----------


## karen659

Just wanted to share some insight from another forum friend who offers such great insight!!

I think it's possible that this encounter occurred in the astral and mental bodies. 

On the astral plane you experience normal dreams. You naturally switch your consciousness over into your astral body during sleep. The unresolved issues and emotions from the day start to act as powerful attractors for the surrounding the astral matter. A dream environment forms. This dream environment is experienced non-lucidly by the astral body and can facilitate a release of these energies. The astral body experiences this as real without question.

Seeing yourself in the dream environment indicates that your consciousness is not in the astral body. For one thing you can observe yourself from outside. This requires another body. Your switching back and forth between the bodies validates that - these are indeed both vehicles of your own consciousness awareness. 

And this second body does not form a dream environment of its own! The astral body attracts this dream environment because it is of the same "matter" as the astral plane. The higher bodies are not - they are composed of the matter of the mental plane. They would not form a dream environment on the astral plane because - in the theosophical model of understanding - they are not of the matter of that plane.

So, that would be my guess. The etheric body - to my understanding - does not form a dream environment. According to Kurt two energy bodies are usually developed in tandem - so you can develop the etheric and astral bodies in parallel, and here you might be developing the astral and mental bodies in parallel. The higher body is then occasionally "glimpsed" while the lower body is the focus most of the time.

Kurt reports an experience with three bodies present in "Otherwhere" - I think. It's at least in one of his books, and might also be repeated in "The Multi-Dimensional Human." Robert reports a powerful "telepathic feedback" experience in AD when he encountered his own astral body. While I have not met myself, I have switched between different "levels" of myself during experiences as well.

**Thanks Oliver!   (FYI...authors Kurt Leland, Robert Monroe are the ones mentions here)

----------


## karen659

143) Morning OBE from Astral Vision; Attempt at Meeting       4/7/11   

This OBE was again unusual, in that I wasn’t truly sure it WAS an OBE, until I remembered specific details that would not have occurred if I was ‘just dreaming’.  

Waking this morning, I realized I had no reason to get up right away, and so wanted to try to see if I could meet up astrally with a friend whom I chat with online.  I know I’ve ‘met up’ with others in physical before on my blog, but there is always some degree of uncertainty with it.  

Usually with this ‘just awakening’ time, I get a lot of astral vision type experiences, not always full OBEs.

I soon DID get an 'astral vision' where I knew I was on the bed AND viewing some sort of scene in front of me, but then I thought that maybe I could use THAT awareness to try to convert it to an OBE!

I was able to drift deeper, and was thrilled to feel vibrations! I knew I was going to!  BUT...I am aware now that I'm in a different bed and bedroom!! One from my childhood, the last one I had before I married and moved out....I knew it wasn't 'right' but I didn't want to question the vibrations and so I just rolled off and out!

Very easily, I was standing SO CLEAR on the side of THAT bed, and moved down the hallway out of the room, knowing I could put my hand through the wall to check if I wanted to (and did!) and then moved to the outside upstairs porch area (which is actually no longer there!)  I took the time to ‘feel’ the glass as I passed through the door, a specific clue I was OOB.

Once on the porch, I affirmed intensely that I wanted to go see my friend! I mentally screamed the name as I let myself 'fall' off the second story porch, again knowing I was OOB and could not get hurt.  

I was very disappointed to see that all I did was drift down to the ground.  I noticed it had just rained, a few young children were riding their bikes on the road in front of the house, and looking up I could see TWO beautiful rainbows! It all felt SO physical and out-of-body, as I consciously thought if I could remember the fact about the kids on the bikes and the rainbows, someone could verify it did happen that day once I returned to body!

So I try to fly, finding it difficult, but finally 'letting go' and allowing myself to float up, again affirming the name and the intention to meet.

BUT...<sigh>....I now find myself back in the bed (in my childhood bedroom), annoyed because someone is at the door giving me back my clean laundry in a bin, but all in disarray.  I get upset with her and slam the door, starting to clean up my belongings in the bedroom and fixing the laundry, only to realize the radio is on and I can HEAR my friend’s voice talking!  I know it’s him as there is a distinct accent and we’ve talked on the phone before.

I am so upset to think that I just had a chance to go 'see' him, but now he's still ONLY here across the electronic medium!!!  I wished I had paid attention to exactly what he was talking about so maybe I could verify it. It wasn't directed to me on the radio, but mentioned something about telling another male how to do something correctly.... I just didn't listen that carefully! 

When I woke for real, finding myself in my own bed now, I at first wondered if it truly had been an OBE, but then, in review, I could remember thinking so clearly about things that would not have happened if it had been 'just a dream'.

So I supposed you could say I was barely successful in that I DID hear him talking, but it was quite unusual to have it from an OBE that occurred within an environment from my youth.  Also, I am happy to know that I can use my ‘astral vision’ to convert to an OBE if I wanted to!

The Travels of a Dream Walker

----------


## karen659

2011_04_22     144) Visit with Unusual Exit; Seeing Buddy Again

I have been having another ‘dry spell’ with my OBEs, likely due to increased workload and less ‘intent’ than usual.  However, I always know that they are never far away, and always ready to offer a learning experience, despite my inability at times to figure exactly what that learning is!

I did go to sleep last night with the intent of having an experience.  I awoke easily on my own about 3am and went to the couch.  My first awareness of ‘something happening’ began this time as a gentle push from behind as I slept on my side. 

I realized there were hands on my lower back and bottom, trying to roll me over and get my attention.  I remember feeling a bit ‘concerned’ as this physical sensation of ‘hands on my body’ is a rare enough occurrence that it takes a bit of control to not get too fearful or excited.

I took control at this point and asked, ‘who is there?’ and sat up on the couch.  I see a young man sitting beside me, smiling, and ask his name.  I feel a familiarity with his presence, and after a long conversation (of which I have no recall due to the following false awakening!), I do remember feeling very affectionate with him, kissing and cuddling for a short bit.

What was unusual, though, was the way he left.  Most times when I’m visited, the entity just disappears or there is a change in focus that I lose track of them.  This time, I distinctly remember his leaving.  He got up from the couch, said something about having to get ‘back to the office(?)’ and went to my large picture window.

Facing it, he said a few words (as if it was needed for him to pass through), put out his hand to make sure he could pass through, and then moved easily through the window to the outdoors.  This impressed me enough that it’s about all that I can recall from our meeting.  I wondered why he felt he needed this ‘mantra’ to pass through the window.  Is it possible this was not an ‘otherwordly’ entity, but someone from ‘physical’ visiting me? That’s the feeling I was left with after seeing that exit.

I was excited to get the conversation recorded when he left, and went for my recorder.  I remember feeling the gentle nudge of a dog’s nose in my arm as I was watching this visitor leave, and didn’t realize until I was looking for my recorder that it was my dog Buddy back for a visit!!! (Buddy passed over last summer)

Once the ‘awareness’ of his presence kicked in, I was SO excited!! I called him, he came right over again, wagging his tail and shaking his body like he used to do so happily when he would greet me after a long absence!!! It WAS him, there was no doubt in my mind, and I was so happy!

While I’m petting him, I’m thinking, wow, maybe I can also ask to see other former pets I’ve had, and started calling out for a cat I had as a child.  Calling, ‘here kitty, kitty!’ I can still remember the sound of my ‘voice’ as I called.

Now, what happened next shows how your ‘real life’ situations can interfere with your ability to retain full awareness of what is happening.  In calling for the kitten, I start to think that maybe the kitten I have now (in real life) may come instead and wake me! I start to worry that I may be awakened before I can get the first experience recorded.

Now, instead of the kitten coming, I hear my husband’s footsteps on the stairs coming down into the living room, and I am now CERTAIN that I am awake (which of course, I wasn’t!).

I talk with him, feeling rather upset that there is a delay in recording of my visit with the young man. (Of course, you don’t want to be recording a visit with another man in front of your husband!!  Lol)

We talk for a while, and I never pick up on the fact that he’s wearing clothes that aren’t right for him.  I am so focused on the distress of the delay that I am not aware of my ‘still dreaming’ status.

At one point I feel a ‘pull back’ to awareness, signaling my true wakefulness.  I try desperately to ‘fade back’ into the experience with the young man to try to recall our conversation, but with absolutely no luck.  All I remember is his arrival and his exit, with my wonderful visit with Buddy thereafter.

The Travels of a Dream Walker

----------


## Ketsuyume

Karen, I've skimmed some of your blogs and I like a lot of what you say. Sooner or later I'll probably get around to reading everything.

I REALLY like this April 22nd entry, though.

Have you ever been "assisted" like this out of your body before? When I was taking all of this more seriously 6 months ago I had three nights in a row when someone came to me similarly. The first time, I swear, she INDUCED the vibrations and grabbed my "hands" with hers. It startled me so I didn't get much further than that. 

The second night I was lying on my stomach, so she pulled me out by my legs. I thought there was a pet tugging at my blanket at first... until my leg was suspended in the air, followed by my body, and there were arms around me in the darkness.

The third time was similar to the first but I got all the way out and saw her face. We floated above my bedroom for a while, and she took me back to the spot where my body would have been on the bed, kissed me, and left.

The details of all three are hazy but very real. I did all kinds of things to make sure I wouldn't forget.

The energy this girl put off felt the same all three nights. That of peace and complete comfort... but all three experiences took place in darkness to almost darkness.

Wanted to share.

-K

----------


## karen659

> Karen, I've skimmed some of your blogs and I like a lot of what you say. Sooner or later I'll probably get around to reading everything.



Wow, that will be some undertaking, but I'd be thrilled if you did! You could see how I've learned to accept many new experiences that would springboard me to even more!





> I REALLY like this April 22nd entry, though.



Thanks, it wasn't on of my more interesting ones, but as usual, it was unique!  My favorites are highlighted at the top of my blog...





> Have you ever been "assisted" like this out of your body before? When I was taking all of this more seriously 6 months ago I had three nights in a row when someone came to me similarly. The first time, I swear, she INDUCED the vibrations and grabbed my "hands" with hers. It startled me so I didn't get much further than that.



Yes, especially in the beginning!! I noted it mostly as 'hands' that held me stable, or were working with my feet that allowed me to get OOB easier.  I accept these experiences as the 'helper guides' who are always with us, and give us what help they can!  (but you DO have to get over that initial 'fear' of someone touching you!!  lol)





> The second night I was lying on my stomach, so she pulled me out by my legs. I thought there was a pet tugging at my blanket at first... until my leg was suspended in the air, followed by my body, and there were arms around me in the darkness.



Awesome! I know exactly how it feels! Many of my experiences I will have someone at my side or behind me...and the sensation of 'floating' body parts...that's such a good clue you're ready to roll out! I've had that again more in the beginning, not now...





> The third time was similar to the first but I got all the way out and saw her face. We floated above my bedroom for a while, and she took me back to the spot where my body would have been on the bed, kissed me, and left.



What a tender loving gesture! You had to feel so good!  I know when I'm with one who is of a higher vibration, it leaves you with such joy and peace...you'll see that in my blog too!





> The details of all three are hazy but very real. I did all kinds of things to make sure I wouldn't forget.



As you can see from my experiences, the specific details are always hazy, but you KNOW something special happened, and what you made a special intent to remember!





> The energy this girl put off felt the same all three nights. That of peace and complete comfort... but all three experiences took place in darkness to almost darkness.  
> Wanted to share.



Thank you so much for sharing this! I can relate very well to all that you did!  I do hope you get a chance to read all the way through my blog, but if not, I do understand! I'm trying to organize my experiences into some sort of cohesive account for a possible book, but it's quite overwhelming with all that I have there!  Not sure I have the time to do it!

Thanks again...keep in touch!
Karen

----------


## Ketsuyume

Karen, I'll make you a deal. I'll read a ton of your stuff, (I think you think like I think; ;D) if you promise you'll be around to hear what I have to say and answer my questions as I do it bit by bit. Your detailed reports and willingness to respond to others' inquiries ABOUT your detailed reports is awesome.  :smiley: 

I have a lot I want to learn still.

From your own experience what was the best place to start with your meditation? Describe to me your meditative process, could you? 

Virtually ALL my experiences have been WBTB with a few exceptions. Most of the time I fall back asleep consciously but seem to slip out of the "Real Time Zone" very, very rapidly... by the time I leave my room.  Probably because of my lack of discipline in meditation. WBTB seems to be sort of a "cheatery" (yes i made that word up) way to catch a conscious glimpse of realms you normally need practice to get to... which is why I fall so suddenly into the dream realm. 

These experiences I've shared, however, happen in the minute or so where I'm still just one little click away in frequency from Earth life here... and they FEEL different than what happens as soon as I fall into a lucid dream shortly after. (Unless I wake up.)

Maybe you have an opinion on this that might help.  :smiley: 

-K

----------


## karen659

> Karen, I'll make you a deal. I'll read a ton of your stuff, (I think you think like I think; ;D) if you promise you'll be around to hear what I have to say and answer my questions as I do it bit by bit. Your detailed reports and willingness to respond to others' inquiries ABOUT your detailed reports is awesome.



Oh! now THAT's a deal!!!  I love to hear feedback and I'm ALWAYS available for responses!! I may get busy with 'life' events at times, but I'm always around and will answer as soon as I can!! You can always email me too ([email protected]), or keep it here for others who may have questions as well.  Always know if you don't hear from me, I didn't get the notice of a post!





> I have a lot I want to learn still.



  Good attitude!! You'll go far with your learning that way!





> From your own experience what was the best place to start with your meditation? Describe to me your meditative process, could you?



  Well, I think the best I can do right now is point you to my post that describes my 'induction routine' that I use...The Travels of a Dream Walker: 34A) My Induction Method   If you want more than that, I'll be happy to answer any questions!





> Virtually ALL my experiences have been WBTB with a few exceptions. Most of the time I fall back asleep consciously but seem to slip out of the "Real Time Zone" very, very rapidly... by the time I leave my room.  Probably because of my lack of discipline in meditation. WBTB seems to be sort of a "cheatery" (yes i made that word up) way to catch a conscious glimpse of realms you normally need practice to get to... which is why I fall so suddenly into the dream realm. 
> 
> These experiences I've shared, however, happen in the minute or so where I'm still just one little click away in frequency from Earth life here... and they FEEL different than what happens as soon as I fall into a lucid dream shortly after. (Unless I wake up.)
> 
> Maybe you have an opinion on this that might help.



K, there is difference in your travels depending on how 'close' to real time and your physical vibration you are.  The more 'conscious' you are, the more in control you can be, and that also makes a difference in 'feel'.  I primarily use the WBTB in that I sleep for a few hours to get the 'deep sleep' over with, then get up for a few and do my induction routine.  I helps to have a 'goal' or 'intention' as to what you want to do, even if it's just 'take me to where I need to learn' (one of more recent requests)....

The most important aspect in all of this, however, is something I've found to be a deterrent at times for some people.  It is ok to question what happens during an experience when you are wide awake and have the time to think about it, but when you are IN the process of experiencing, or even soon after, don't take the time to analyze what you have experienced.  Too much mental activity will prevent you from back into the experience, as in when I wake, record, and try to get back into the experience to get more details.

Just a start for you...I'm eager to hear what you have to say as you read the blog! Thanks again!

Karen

----------


## karen659

145) New Location to Exit; Buddy and Animal Visit; Using Signal to Continue

With this experience you will note there is a definite lack of recall but as always, there was new learning for me!

I knew this time would be unusual because I was alone for the entire night so I decided I would try to stay in my bed instead of moving to the couch in the living room, which is my usual routine.  I awoke after a few hours’ sleep, and then tried to induce.

My first recollection is hazy, as I found myself out of body already, but thinking I was in the living room, felt confused because something was different!  I remembered I wanted to turn and look at myself (a goal I had set prior), but when I did, there was difficulty getting my orientation.  (Likely because I was in my bedroom and completely unfamiliar with being OOB there!)

I could see a hazy outline, but with all the confusion and thought processes going on, I worried that by thinking too much I’d ruin my experience and get pulled back in.  So I affirmed ‘to the outdoors!’ which allowed me to instantaneously ‘be’ out of the room into the darkness and flying around as usual, zooming up to trees and just enjoying myself!

Now that I’m ‘out’, I asked to be taken to ‘where I need to learn’ (which is always an easy goal when I’m not sure what I wanted to do).  Now, here is where my memories get a bit limited, as you will see likely due to the second part of this night!

I remember blackness and hearing voices, then one particular female voice who was telling me all that we were going to do as we moved together to go somewhere.  The ONLY words I recall here is ‘a review of time’, meaning that we were going to discuss how ‘time/space’ interacts with all that is.  This has been an ongoing discussion I’ve had with my friend mentioned below, and how ‘time’ is relative to where it’s being perceived. 

I’m guessing what else she was telling me related to the other topics we would be learning that night, but I cannot remember any other words NOR can I remember anything further from that specific experience.  It is just total blank at that point.

My next recall was being ‘dropped down’ to a field near my home, where I could savor the ‘feel’ of the grass and texture of the ground.  I remember thinking how amazing it was to know I was out of body, yet could still touch and feel such physical sensations.

I then hear voices and see a car’s headlights moving down the road toward me.  I get the feeling that ‘something is amiss’ and yet I feel no fear.  Actually, I became even a bit defiant in that I wanted to prove to myself there is nothing to fear while OOB, so I headed for the middle of the road and faced the oncoming headlights!  I’ll admit, I can still remember there was that ‘twinge’ of concern that maybe I’m not OOB, but ultimately I didn’t have to make a decision because the car just pulled over to the side of road just before it got to me!

I’m still a bit confused as to what happened next, as I remember voices, a feeling of ‘concern’,  and then excitement as I feel my dog Buddy (who passed last year) standing close to me, pressing against my legs!  I reach down and pet him, and somehow know he’s there to protect me!

The next recollection was of lying in bed once again, but STILL with my Buddy draped across my chest! I move my hands to pet him, as I know he’s there for a reason.   While lying there, I now hear animals of all kinds in my room making such a noise! My association with this is that I must be in an area where animals are being treated, as it ‘feels’ as though it’s a veterinarian’s office of sorts.  

I hear a male voice speaking to me off to my right, but in what I perceive to be a completely unknown language! He’s talking and telling me so much, and I’m trying to interrupt him and say ‘I’m sorry but I don’t understand your language’!  The sound of the different animals makes it even harder to try to understand!

Now I feel a ‘pull-back’…and know I’m becoming awake in my bed.  Buddy is gone, and I search for my voice recorder.  Finding it, I start fumbling once again with the controls, getting upset that it seems to not be working right again!

In a moment of clear lucidity, however, I realize…’hey! This is the same false awakening I always have!’ and use it to consciously roll out, off the bed, and into my near physical environment.  This time I know I’m in my bedroom and move easily through the sliding door to the outdoors.

Once on the upstairs porch outside, I affirm that I want to go visit my friend and call him by name!  For a few brief moments, however, I am given the ‘knowingness’ that should I continue, I’ll likely lose quite a bit of the first part of this experience!  My determination to have some sort of ‘validated’ meeting with my friend makes me continue on and I fly upward toward the stars.  

Now amongst the beautiful twinkling stars, I realize that I’m beginning a pull-back once again.  I’m disappointed to find myself waking, this time to full wakefulness, without having had the opportunity to complete my visit.  What was interesting, though, was a feeling of ‘pulsating’ circling type of energetic pressure all around my third eye area as I awoke.  This type of energy movement was new to me this experience.

I am given the knowing, that despite the limited physical recall, this was an ‘important step’ in my learning.  The bare minimum I feel I’ve learned was to consciously recall the frequent false awakening ‘signal’ to continue on!  In hindsight, I believe more was learned, but not retained consciously.  However, this little step was enough for me!

----------


## karen659

146) Stone Labyrinth to Bedroom; Meeting Others and Higher Being with Gifts

I am going to give just the highlights from the two most recent OBE’s I’ve had, as each had a lot of ‘dream-like’ symbolism that involved personal details that I feel wouldn’t have much meaning for anyone other than me.  But in both experiences, there were parts that I’m happy to share as I there was new learning and some happy memories.

5/15/11
This first one started as a dream sequence, with some sort of day-to-day actions, but at once point I found myself quickly placed into a cold stone or cement type room which brought me to full awareness that I was out of body.  

I felt stiff and heavy, and although my awareness knew I was out of body, I felt trapped and frozen in this dreary room.   Asking for help, I was happy to feel I was being lifted up and carried, even if it was not under my own power.  I let go and found myself floating gently backward again in complete darkness in what felt to be a black tunnel.

My vision started to clear and I turned to face forward and found myself leisurely floating down a cave-like tunnel that had beautiful stone formations all along the sides.  My feeling was that this was a sort of labyrinth going deeply into the Earth.  My vision cleared more and I could see beautiful colors – soft blues, reds, and gray – in spectacular patterns all around the stone formations on the walls.  

During the gentle float, I went up to a particularly beautiful stone formation near the ceiling above and put out my hands to feel for it.  I was amazed at how clearly I could FEEL the stone! It felt cool and rough, much like I expected, but with such a ‘physical’ sense that I marveled how I could do this while out of body! 

I glanced at my hands at they felt the formation, and was surprised to see tiny little ‘bubbles’, almost like a ‘fizzing’ appearance, surrounding my hands! My thoughts were that it appeared to be similar to how the tiny bubbles appear around objects when under water, and thought, “wow, am I under water?”

I didn’t stay and analyze my hands or question my findings, as I knew too much focus and questioning will make me return to body quickly!  I proceeded onward, and now realize that there is someone with me, holding my right hand as we near a doorway.

We stopped at the doorway, holding hands, and peer inside.  It registers as a ‘bedroom’, quite unlike the stone labyrinth I l just left.  There is a bed across the room, with some sort of ‘object’ in the middle of it.  I sense another ‘being’ standing near the object on the bed, feeling as though it’s some sort of caretaker.  I ask, “where are we?” and “who is this?”

I hear a sound I’ve never heard before, and know it’s coming from whatever it is on the bed! It appears to be a dark moving object, and I feel it’s some sort of life form I am not familiar with.  The guide who is with me squeezes my hand to reassure me that ‘all is ok’ and tells me ‘just stay here, they won’t see us’.  I don’t want to go in, and I squeeze my guide’s hand to say I’m not sure what’s going on or what I should do.  It is at that point that I fade back to full wakefulness. 

May 22, 2011

The beginning of the OBE was also a dream-type experience where I was not aware if I was OOB or just actively participating in a dream sequence.  There were many anomalies that I should have picked up on as signals to become aware, but I was so intent on what I was doing, I didn’t bother initially.

The gist of this dream, in case it’s relevant in some way, was the fact that I had set a fire in my childhood home in the basement.  I was fully aware that I was putting people at risk in doing so, but felt I needed to do this for some reason.  I knew I had time while the fire started to go up to my old room and gather my personal belongings that I wanted to save before the rest of the house was destroyed by fire.  

I remember I was considerate enough to be sure that everyone else got out of the house without injury before I realized I needed to go back inside for a pocketbook I left!!   With the firemen inside, I entered the house, only to realize that there was no need to find this particular pocketbook and even decided to stay and converse with them as they rested from their work.  At one point, I remember finding some stray cats that have been living under the house (and I remember that these were frequent dream characters over the years) and get them to leave with the firemen’s help.

(For a bit of my own insight and interpretation, I will say that I have recently had some major changes in my views on life and how I perceive things.  I am feeling much more settled in my outlook on life, and realize that much of what I bring to my life is brought there through my own perceptions.  This ‘clearing out’ of my ‘childhood home’ may be symbolic of my dealing with these personal perceptions and attitudes)

Now, I’m inside the house, sitting on the couch, conversing with these ‘firemen’, or so I thought.  The environment changes and I realize that there are numerous people milling around the room.  I feel a timid touch on my right breast and am shocked for a moment that something is getting so personal with me!  I ask loudly, “What are you doing?” and the hand pulls away like it was caught in a trap!  I feel  a bit sorry I asked so loudly, and said to them, “well, it’s only polite if you ask before you do that!”

It is at THIS point that I fully realize I’m out of body in a room full of other people.  I feel comfortable with them, and my hearing starts to open up.  One gravelly voiced gentleman was conversing with me, and I clearly understood him for the most part, but his voice would garble and become unintelligible at times.  I had numerous conversations with other people, male and female, and as I spoke to each it seemed as though a spotlight lit them up so I could see them better.  

Sitting on the couch, I saw one little man running around the room, banging his hands on different objects, including the arm of the couch where I sat.  His voice was only a gravelly growl, without any sense, and I felt he was angry.  While he was near me, I tried to ask what’s wrong and send love, knowing it’s a universal method of communication.  

Another woman near me told me I wasn’t going to be able to do much with him, and when I asked why, she told me….but I don’t recall the reason!

I remembered all their conversations at this point, but after meeting the  next individual and being astounded at her ‘energy’, I was left with little recall other than what we discussed.

As I sat on the couch, this woman appeared by my side, full of radiant blissful energy and I felt so comfortable and happy to be with her!  I asked her, ‘how am I doing?’ and ‘what else can I do?’ or something to that effect.  

She spoke, and said, “Well, first of all, happy birthday!”  I was ecstatic to hear this, with my birthday being only a short while away, to know that I was remembered!  I wanted to hug her, but as I started to do so, realized that while OOB, I couldn’t.  

She then said, “Secondly, you are doing the best you can with what you have, to have gotten as far as you have.    You’ll do more the next time using the work of Applebaum.”  (Apple-gart? – it definitely was Apple-something!)  The feeling here was that my next learning will be under an instructor or a process with this name, whether it’s in this life or the next, I don’t know!

She then said with a smile, “I want to give you something special for your birthday, I will give you a hundred trillion…<she pauses>….dollars!”  at which point I laughed,  and asked, ‘what am I going to do with money?’  She smiled widely as she said, ‘Well then, I’ll just have to give you a special (pride/heart) gift!”

(The type of gift she described could not be put into words, as there just isn’t a human word that could describe accurately what it felt like!  Pride and heart were the closest I could process.)

A little girl who was sitting just above and behind me, whom I knew from somewhere, was laughing along with us, and said, “Well then, I too shall have to give her a special (pride/heart) gift!”  I don’t know if she was just imitating the radiant woman with me or had her own reasons for doing so, but I felt very, very close to the both of them and so happy!

It was at this point that I faded back to full awareness, trying to desperately recall the memories of what happened just before I met these two at the end.  Their energy and powerful interactions made it difficult to retain all that I had experienced just before, but it didn’t matter, as I was left with such good glowing feelings that remained with me for the rest of the day!

----------


## karen659

6/19/11     148) California Adventures; Meeting Jaime and OOB in a Plane!

I had met my new OBE friend Jaime for the first time this day, and set the intention to see if I could go visit in an OBE that night.  My first recollection after my induction was of being in a hospital-type area with friends caring for me, helping me to move from one room to another.  I knew I wanted to go, but yet I might not be ready.

Impatiently I rolled out and immediately fell backward, unsteady and unable to control my movements.  I could hear my daughter and a friend (Bill?) talking in distance going off to explore but I was not in control enough to move to go with them.

Finding myself back in body, I noticed a beautiful multicolored geometric mosaic design behind my closed eyes that swirled around until it faded and I found myself fully aware again. 

I consciously attempted to induce again, and this time found it was an easy exit, as I moved out the door to fly up through some trees (as usual).  This time, though, I stopped to ask the tree if it ever had a hug, and then grabbed some leaves and branches to give it a hug.  

I went off, with limited recall now as I had such an unexpected ending to this experience that it overtook these memories.  I recall only of flying high, very dark at first having to state ‘clarity now’ twice to try to improve, and impressing three words into my consciousness to help with my recall.  “horse”? “house“? and a third word I have no memory of now.  Vaguely, I can remember seeing a wide open plain with horse(s) below me.

One other memory was seeing a city below me lit up with lights as it was night time, knowing it was a different appearance than the cities back home.  It appeared to be in a flat area but surrounded by mountains, similar to the landscape I noticed in California.  My only ‘feelings’ left to this beginning experience was as if I was ‘high and far away’ with wonderful memories when I returned to my body.

I remember the usual fumbling with the recorder, seeing the lit display with odd numbers, so I knew it was a signal of a false awakening.  I was excited to record what I had remembered, so I pulled back to more wakefulness, but was surprised to see that the recorder was still malfunctioning again.

I was about to pull awake once more when I noticed a man and two young boys standing behind the couch I was lying on.  “Jaime is here!” was the first impression I had, but also knew he looked just a bit different.  He had on some sort of ‘uniform’ but it wasn’t military, a short sleeve single color (white? gold?) chef-type shirt with a design on the right sleeve. (This is why the memories of the first part faded quickly, as I was so excited to see him!)

With him were two boys around the age of 8 or 9.  I remember sitting and chatting with them, Jaime with one boy on his lap and the other standing in front.  We were laughing and having a good time.  I tried to look closely at the young boys to be able to describe what they looked like after awakening.  

Both boys had brown eyes, the one on Jaime’s lap with small style dark color frame glasses and messy wavy hair in a beautiful red-brown color.  I remember remarking on how messy it was!  The other boy had a mop of hair, brown, rounder face and possibly freckles.  I wasn’t sure if Jaime was their caretaker or the one was related and the other a friend.  I remember thinking what nice kids they were!

Because I was so surprised to see Jaime at the end when I was ‘pulling back’ to awareness, I have completely forgotten when it was that I did earlier in the night, and can only remember these few details.  I just know I came back from ‘far away’ and ‘high’ and had a fantastic time!
But it was also SO nice to know that my intention to ‘go see’ Jaime the same night I met him for the first time brought him here to my daughter’s place at the end of a great OBE!

In speaking with Jaime later, I found that that he remembered sitting and talking with people that night, but no recollection of the young boys or any idea who they could have been.  Because Jaime is very familiar with the OBE process as well, I feel it just may have been a connection we both shared that night.

6/22/11 Plane flight home

In meeting with OBE friends in California and sharing their excitement, it motivated me to want to try something new and see if I could get OOB while traveling on the plane to home, since I knew it was a long trip and I could sleep.  I was concerned it might not happen, as I have never attempted this in a noisy, bumpy, moving environment, but still wanted to try.

In used my usual affirmations and visualization before sleep, and remember being surprised to feel my left knee floating up as I sat in the plane seat. (I was in a window seat, next to the wing of the plane.)  It didn’t bring me to awareness of possibly being OOB, as my mind registered it as something interesting but not that unusual. 

It was at that point that we had to have hit some turbulence, or maybe my seatmate moved slightly to bump me, but I felt my astral leg quickly and heavily sink back into my physical body, enough to startle me to more awareness.  

I realized ‘hey wow! I WAS starting to get OOB!’  Without waking completely, I settled back in and soon found both knees now floating up, to the point where I felt totally squished in the seat!  I wondered how do I get out fully while sitting in this plane seat?!? 

I thought a change in position might help, so I leaned back, falling through the back of the seat, and then used a ‘floating’ visualization to try to lift.  My next memory is of seeing the ceiling of the plane only inches from my face!!

I now realized I was out!! I was so thrilled, yet I told myself not to get too excited.  I remember thinking I should verify it by moving my hand through the roof of the plane.  As I placed my hand partially through the ceiling successfully, I fearfully remembered I was in a moving airplane and maybe shouldn’t disturb some important ‘wiring’ or such and so pulled my hand back in quickly! (This shows me how strong my beliefs were that you just don’t go outside or mess with a moving airplane!! lol)

Now I’m doing handstands on the back of the seats, flopping myself into unsuspecting passengers laps and then moved to the front of the plane.  I found two open seats next to a young male and thought I’d just stop here to check out first class.  While there, the stewardess made some announcement, and I realized that no one was too happy about her disturbing their quiet.  I could feel the passenger’s ‘irritation’ and even sensed some ‘discontent’ from the stewardess as she performed her job.  

At that point we did hit turbulence, and I awoke fully from my sleep.  I was so happy to have succeeded! I knew I had felt ‘confined’ to the inside of the plane, with my fear of causing problems should I have exited it.  

What is very interesting, though, is that soon after I awoke, I was able to see the TV screen of the row ahead of me.  It was playing a Bugs Bunny cartoon where he was returning the Tasmanian devil home to Tasmania.  Bugs Bunny was flying home, and was sad about leaving behind the Tasmania devil.  

Just before landing, Bugs looks out the plane and sees the Tasmanian devil riding home with him out on the wing of the plane!! I knew this was meant for me to see, as I felt at that time that the next time I WILL be able to remember that I cannot be harmed and will get out to see what it’s like on the wing as we fly!!!

----------


## karen659

2011_06_25   149) Transition to Consciousness Using Fear

 I just wanted to share a quick experience I had with a short nap I had today, something I rarely do (take a nap) but maybe I should consider! lol   I've always wondered why it is that I don't become 'lucid' when I find myself undergoing some significant distress in my dreams.  It would seem to me that if I felt I was in  a 'dire moment' where I was about to undergo some significant injury or even death that I should be able to realize it's only a dream and wake up to 'consciousness'.  

In thinking about this more lately, I realized that should I next find myself in this type of situation, that it WOULD be a good idea to just 'assume' I'm dreaming and take off.  With the understanding that this life is 'but a dream' in essence (as we are spiritual beings having a physical body), even if it WAS 'physical life' that this was happening in, then I'd still 'wake to consciousness' on the other side!  Does this make sense?  In other words, I would avoid the pain and suffering of a severe injury or 'death' if it was 'real life' or a dream, thereby enjoy the easy transition to my real 'self'!

Anyway, I had the chance to use this new idea today, as I found myself doing something around a heavy machinery tractors (what I was doing there, I had no idea!)  At one point, the backhoe (digging machine) that I had climbed up on started to tilt and fall backward down a steep incline.  I was immediately catapulted upward off the front of the machine very, very high!!

I 'knew' that I was about to be killed or severely injured when I landed, as there would be no avoiding it with how high I was.  I somehow remembered at that point that there was no reason to fear, it HAD to be a dream and that I could just take off flying!  And I did!!! I was THRILLED to know that I could do this, feeling my falling body now soaring and not having to worry about being hurt or dying!!!

Ok, that's it...maybe doesn't sound like much, but I can see that my experiences are taking things up a notch and becoming more frequent.  I'm thrilled they've returned and just wanted to share my new 'perspective' on things!

----------


## karen659

July 4, 2011  150) Levels of Collective Consciousness

I had a difficult time falling back asleep this morning after waking as usual about 3am.  I found myself in that ‘twilight’ state for most of the next few hours, where you know you are not asleep, yet your body is very relaxed.  Despite my best efforts, there was nothing happening.

I felt a bit frustrated at this apparent inability to get into the right mindstate for an exit, and finally after two hours, gave up and turned to my MP3’s I’ve used in my early years.

I was thrilled to realize that it worked and I now found myself at the edge of vibrations ready to separate!  I could clearly see the back of the couch I was lying on, and knew I could just climb over and get out, so I did!  It was an easy exit, and I wasted no time in taking off flying.

Once again, I have to apologize for the lack of recall, as I’m just as frustrated as anyone would be when they know there was SO much more done while out of body and yet, upon full consciousness, the memories disappear!

What I do recall is flying over some sort of building, open structures, rather like a wooden garden pagoda shape.  As I passed over, I would put my hand down to feel top part of the structure, surprised to see that I could feel a ‘solidness’ to it and other times notice that my hand passed right through.  I remember thinking why was this happening?  (I realize now it was likely a prelude to what I was to  learn)

My next recollection is walking through streets, telling myself “I will have full recall” trying to impress what was happening in my memory.   I’m now sitting with a female, and the only word that remains is ‘consciousness’ as the topic of our conversation.  My impression is that we were talking about the many different levels of consciousness that exist and how it depends on where we are in that ‘mix’ as to what we will perceive as reality.  

I remember learning something like is it not just our individual ‘consciousness’ that determines our ‘reality’, but that it is a combinations of all the ‘consciousness’ levels that exist in our physical environment.  I had always thought that there was my own individual one, and a general ‘collective consciousness’ that existed that ultimately affected our physical lives here.  

What prompted this, I believe, is a discussion I have been having a discussion with another about what ‘reality’ is.   He feels that what we know as our physical reality here is more of  an ‘external’ and separate influence in our lives, and which I believe is more of an individually created and influenced reality existing here.  I did, however, agree it was difficult to fully understand how one person can affect what appears to be ‘external’ physical reality in any big way due to the overwhelming ‘collective consciousness’ effect that exists as well.

I now seem to understand that our individual consciousness is not just our own perceptions, but also what we have assimilated through a multitude of levels of other ‘collective consciousnesses’, from the smaller family and societal level consciousness, to larger religious and  cultural consciousness that also make up our individual realities.  This is very difficult to explain, but the idea was that there were many more levels of influence out there than just the two I had thought.

This was also shown to me in a series of ‘hands on’ demonstrations, where I can recall trying different awareness levels and doing different tasks.  For instance, I can remember being adamant that a surface was solid, completely and utterly impenetrable, and to prove it, slammed my hand down on the counter to show how sturdy it is.  Yet, at the same time, I knew I was out of body so I should not be able to do so.   I remember the ‘feel’ of that solidness, only to change the next minute when I was told to raise my vibration and awareness to be able to gently glide my hand right through that same surface!

One other demonstration had to do with the sense of smell, and I can recall asking what that smell I was being shown was and the word ‘coriander’ is all I have left of those details.  

Again, it seems I am always saying how much I don’t remember, but yet somehow, I am able to bring back at least a little bit to share!   There was so much more but at least I do know that I came away with a deeper understanding of what reality is…and what it isn’t! 

Travels of a Dreamwalker
on Facebook as “Karen SixFiveNine”

----------


## karen659

Pass Through Truck Experience – A Miracle; Thoughts on Perception and Gaining Insight

In discussing the idea of ‘true reality’ with others, I shared an unusual experience I had many years ago that I felt was much similar to this 'change in solidness' that I felt in my last OBE (see #150 Levels of Collective Consciousness).  I feel it might help to share it here and on my blog as well.  This experience, however, it was in real life, hence my strong belief that you should be able to alter physical 'reality' as it is only an illusion of what 'true reality' is!

To share quickly, it was driving on a highway, going over a bridge. I pulled out to pass a long semi-truck (tractor trailer) and was just about half way up past him, when he decided to pull into my lane!! I had nowhere to go but over the side of the bridge, so I slammed on my brakes, knowing full well I was too far up the side of the truck to completely miss him!

It all played out in slow motion, hence why I KNOW I saw what I saw....as I'm repeating to myself, "he's going to hit me!" watching the truck move closer knowing I'll be pushed to water below....and then was UTTERLY AMAZED to see the back corner of the truck PASS THROUGH the hood of my car as he pulled completely in my lane in front of me!!!!!

I was shaking with disbelief and needed to pull over after he continued on his way, never realizing how close I came to certain death! I questioned myself as to what I really saw, but then I also KNOW that I did not make that up....I SAW two solid physical objects become 'transparent' and pass through each other, keeping me safe (but just a bit shook up!)

I think part of me 'knows' the real truth deeply, as this is why I am adamant about how illusory this life really is when I’m discussing it with others….but I can understand why others have a difficult time with this idea!  

To continue on with this theme, I had an experience again this morning that gave me food for thought.  I feel right asleep last night and didn't wake too much during the night...but gosh, this morning, when I woke I was intensely 'living within a dream' and I felt that disoriented and lost feeling..(as I have done lots of times!) ...until I realized where and when I was!! lol  

Makes me think, though,....is that the SAME type feeling many have when they pass over in death?!? Only those with deeper beliefs about what to expect when they pass on don't 'awaken' as easily...hmmmmm....this does show you how tenuous that threshold is between what WE call 'reality' and what others may perceive as their reality!

Whilst the dream is being `lived', it seems just as real as our waking life. So, why couldn't we forget previous life in the same way, at birth? I know this is what happens, as we have agreed to this physical life under a veil of forgetfulness.  But it’s not inaccessible, only forgotten!

 IMO, it is that time, just before waking, that one has the closest connection with this 'other realm' and yet, how many of us take the time to 'linger' before waking to try to access it? We are ingrained to jump up once awake, dismiss any 'dreams' and continue on with our day....hurrying to get to work, take care of issues, etc. I may be a suggestion to many to try setting the alarm a bit earlier, to allow for this 'lingering' and see what insights you may discover!

----------


## karen659

7.14.11 RESPONSE to Pass Through Truck Experience

This is what I wrote in response to a request as to why I feel this 'Pass Through Truck Miracle' occurred in my life....it might be insightful for others so I'll share it here too...

As for why it happened, I'll likely not fully know in this life, however, I do feel it may have been one of the 'built in' exits that could have been pre-planned into my life. We take much effort in-between lives, IMO, to create all types of options to be shown to us when necessary depending on what choices we make in this life. It's hard to imagine, but I believe that every single choice we make here has been seen before and a pre-planned set of experiences designed to maximize our learning here was created. This includes 'life exits' that may be needed.

At the time of this truck miracle (1999), I was in turmoil, emotionally exhausted, and going through a bad divorce. I was on my way to sign papers that I felt to be totally wrong to do so, yet had to do....(ok, so the details were that I was on my way to sign papers to mortgage my house, the one my father built for me as payment for taking care of his mother, to pay my soon-to-be ex his half of it!!! totally not fair in my eyes!)....

I remember reading once where we sometimes pre-plan certain points in our life where we are given the opportunity to 'exit' this life depending upon our degree of need or desire. This could have been one of those, and the fact that the crash didn't happen was because I was stable enough to know that my young children (at the time) were the reason I had to remain and wanted to do so. You can see that I had no idea this was going to happen, as I repeated with certainty that 'he's going to hit me!'

Also, I have to clarify at the time, I was not as involved in the astral travel nor have the understanding that I have now. Those were the times when life was my family, and the few dream experiences I had and such were nothing more than that. In hindsight now, I can see that I've been guided to this point in my life for various reasons.

I do have to say, that this wasn't the first time I had 'divine intervention' that stopped me from a catastrophic outcome. One other time when I was just a young woman of 25, I was saved from certain disaster with my first encounter with 'voices' within a dream. If interested, I can share that too...

-Karen
The Travels of a Dream Walker

----------


## karen659

2011_07_14    150) Total Control OOB in Astral City; More Tips and Techniques

This is going to be a long one, but it’s filled with good information including more tips and techniques for getting out of body.

To preface this OOBE, I want to mention that I had set intentions to do a few things when I next had an OOBE.  From a previous post recommendation, I was told that I should try to remember to ask someone if they could tell me how I could have a better recall with my experiences, since I lose so much upon waking.  

In addition, I have been enjoying a daily walk that includes a beautiful view overlooking countryside and each time I pass by, I affirm I want to ‘fly again’ like the birds I see over the landscape and enjoy that freedom, since it’s been a while since I ‘consciously’ did that during an experience. 

Also, in my past few posts you can read that I’ve learn how to change textures while OOB using only my mind and understanding ‘reality’ as we experience it.  I have been having some great discussions on the Facebook site with others about this as well as using borderline consciousness states just as you wake to induce OBEs.   

With all of this as a prelude to my OBE, you’ll understand better why I’m so excited about what happened, despite the fact that the actual plot of the OBE was not impressive.  This one was more about ‘experiencing’ and understanding, than doing….although I did that too!   I hope I’m able to describe what I felt well enough for you to understand as well.

Heading to my couch about 3am, as usual, I decided I’d use my MP3s to help get into the right mind-state, as the past few times I’ve had difficulty falling back asleep or into an OBE.  For this one, though, I had a playlist made where I inserted my own voice saying “you’re dreaming” after the guided meditation in hopes of making me become more aware, before it continued into some binaural beat music. 

I remember listening to the guided relaxation, fully visualizing my usual protective white light and doing affirmations as I listened, and then, ‘woke’ a bit at the point where I heard my own voice say ‘I’m dreaming’.

In hindsight, this was a waking to in-between conscious state before fully waking, although at the time, I felt fully awake, yet very relaxed as I could not feel my body.  I remember turning my head to look at a clock on the wall (one with hands – not digital) and seeing it was already 5am! (The fact that it was a ‘hands’ clock is a key point to my not realizing I was not fully awake…see later)

I remember thinking, ‘oh well, it’s late, but there is still time to get out if I can’…and with that turned back and realized, ‘hey, wait…something is different here’.  I did not feel vibrations, nor did I have the usual floating sensation, but something felt very different than ‘real life’ lying on the couch. (I wish I had a better description for you, but it just felt ‘not normal’)

With only that hint of a doubt and remembering that I should not analyze anything but just GO when I have ANY degree of doubt about my ‘reality’, I decided to try to roll out!  I was so surprised to find myself now rolling off the couch and falling flat on my face on the floor!  But I was out of body!! I felt SO very heavy and had difficulty moving, but so happy to be out!

I was ‘blind’ seeing nothing but darkness and felt my usual need to go ‘to the door!’ to prevent being pulled back in.  I tried to move but the strong pulling and tugging made it difficult to get free from the area I was in.  I remember moving away, but not completely to the door, when I stopped and thought, ‘wait, maybe I should see why I can’t move’.

With no vision still, I decided I’d try to move around the room, feeling my way, and was busy sensing where the different furniture was using only my sense of ‘vibration’ change.  I remember it was fun to try to ‘feel’ where everything was without seeing, and then once knowing I was next to a piece of furniture, changing how it felt to become more solid, and then ‘lighter’ again.  (This is so difficult to explain!)

To get my attention, I think, a small kitten appears and I realize I’m now seeing and playing with this kitten next to the door I wished to exit.  (I have a cat, but this was a very young unfamiliar kitten).  Seeing the door clearly now, I decide to leave and take special effort to open the door the ‘usual way’ so the kitten would not get out, but also remarking to myself, ‘gee that’s silly to open the door when I can just go through it!”

As I exited the door, I found myself in another house, an older one, that had the ‘feel’ of a grandmother’s home and I thought for a bit it was MY grandmother’s home, although it looked a bit different.   It is interesting to note that somehow it felt as if it belonged to BOTH my maternal and paternal grandmother!

I was floating above two women who were discussing what to do with the different things in the house, as their mother had passed on and the belongings needed to be divided up.  These women felt to be similar to my mother’s sisters, yet the house felt to be my father’s mother’s! I almost felt as though I was eavesdropping on their conversations, as they seemed to have no awareness of my presence.  They were reminiscing with each item found and reliving memories of their lives.

With them was a little boy, who was constantly getting into things and being a general nuisance to their work.  At one point, I saw the little boy climb something very high and knew he was in trouble.  I had to intervene to bring him down safely, and it was at that point the women realized I was there!  

What was interesting, though, was that they had no problem with the fact that I was just flying around them and bringing their boy back to safety!  Now they are talking with me, and carrying on everyday conversation.  I remember telling them about the old hat boxes and others things up in the rafters that I saw when I was flying around there.

What is really fascinating with this experience now is that I am much more aware than I ever have been while out of body! I feel as though I am in FULL control AND remembering more from my actual ‘physical’ life and bringing those thoughts into this experience!

Most times, when within an OBE, I have learned that I cannot stop to ‘think’ and analyze situations and events, as that is when I find myself being pulled back to body.  Now, it seems, I have the ability to stop and ‘think’ of what I want to do and to bring in more ‘physical life’ references while keeping the experience going.

This was shown to me a few times, as I remember when I was watching these women pack up and leave the house, I decided I’d fly off to explore other areas.  I started to move away from them I recall saying ‘Remember, I’ll see you later!”

It was at that point I realized that I wanted to ask someone while within an experience how could I have better recall when I became fully awake again.

So I turned and swooped back to the one woman and asked, “How can I remember more details when I am back in my body?” and her reply was, “why do you need to remember details? You know you’re out, you know you’re here”…and I replied, “because I like to write and share these experiences and need to have better recall”….but I could see that I was not going to get the answer I wanted, so gave up and flew off.

At another time while within this house, I remembered encountering my current husband and was a bit surprised to see him there! He tried to start a conversation with me, saying something about my son that had to be dealt with, but I recall my response clearly, “do we have to discuss it now? I don’t’ want to talk about it now because I’m out of body and we can do this when I return to my physical body!’  (I am guessing this might have been a challenge to see if I could maintain my awareness with a ‘real life’ person to encounter and deal with!)

I also remember trying to fly face first into an old section of the house above a door, just to show I could! Funny this is, I got stuck half way through and had to extricate myself slowly with some very strong mental affirmations!!

I moved to a flat area next to the grandmother’s house up high in the mountain, and looked out over the city below.  Looking back at the house I thought, ‘who’s going to want to live in this old house? It’s so far away from everything and so old, yet it is filled with memories.’  My thoughts explained that this house had served its purpose and was perfect while they were here, but it was not needed any more so it would be gone.   In thinking this, there was no strong emotional attachment; it just had to be this way.

Turning to face the city below, I now remember how much I wanted to once again fly over the countryside, swooping and enjoying the freedom it gave me.  I took a running leap off the edge and flew over the city below, watching the people and looking into the windows on the various buildings.

I felt this to be an entirely different sort of city, one where people knew you were there and thought nothing of someone flying in to talk with them!  One particular encounter I had was swooping down to talk to a young mother who had a child with her.  She took advantage of asking me my medical opinion (how she knew I had that background, I don’t know!) about prescribing a certain medication refill for her son and if I’d do it for her. 

I had to explain that this was a medication from another doctor and one I was not familiar with so she would have to get it from him.  At this point another man stopped by to chat with us, describing his son’s use of that same medication and saying it wasn’t a good one.  With that, I flew off.

I found myself with the knowing I was going back to body…and struggled to remember these details.  Using my recorder once fully awake, I was so surprised to see via my phone clock that it was yet only 4:55am!  I realized now that the clock on the wall that I looked at before was stopped at 2:10am and could not have said 5am!  

Had I looked at a digital clock prior to my experience, chances are the numbers would have been abnormal somehow (as I’ve used this signal before) and I would have known for sure I was OOB.

Now, IMO, the learning in this experience I feel was not so much the particular interactions that I had, but the way in which I had the interactions.  I was able to stop and take in more of my surroundings, and use recall of my physical life intentions to control what I did within the experience.  Most times, I just do whatever comes my way, but for this one, I was the one in complete control of both thoughts and actions!

The realm I was traveling in played out like a ‘regular life’, but yet the people there were accustomed to having travelers like me dropping in.  They seemed to know me and didn’t mind my presence, and I was just doing what I wanted when I wanted!

What is also interesting this time is the use of the recording “I’m dreaming” to bring me to a lighter state of awareness.  This ‘twilight state’ is very conducive to getting out of body and it is that time when you are not quite asleep, yet not fully awake.  

This suggestion might help those who are having difficulty getting out of body or remembering their dreams.  With this busy world we live in, most of us are accustomed to jumping out of bed with the alarm each morning, dismissing any thoughts quickly as we prepare for our day.

Why not set the alarm a few minutes earlier? Or even better, use a second alarm that has a softer tone to it earlier than your ‘must get up’ alarm.  Upon hearing this softer alarm (a soft chime, gong, or beep), know that you now have been brought to awareness and do not move a muscle.  Keep your consciousness aware as you attempt to reconnect to the memories of whatever dream or thoughts you were just having.  You may even be able to fade back into the ‘mind-awake, body-asleep’ state that is key for an out of body experience.

While reconnecting, you can use backward recall to find more details, starting with what you remember last and then thinking what happened just before.  Use the ‘tagging’ system I mentioned in my blog where key points are ‘tagged’ with a single word for easier recall once fully awake. 

Once now fully awake and moving, use these key words to quickly write or record your memories.  You’ll find there are times when recurrent themes may be directing your thoughts that offer insight and help with your daily lives.  It is by consistent journaling and practice that success will eventually come!

The Travels of a Dream Walker
On Facebook: Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## Baron Samedi

As always, so fascinating. Thank you.

----------


## karen659

2011_07_30  152) Seeing Buddy again; Teaching my Daughter

July 30, 2011 

For this experience, again I had difficulty in falling back asleep once I moved to the ‘traveling couch’ about 3am.  I used the MP3s again to fall back asleep and was disappointed to wake without any memory of dreams or OBE’s at 5am.

Not getting discouraged, I decided to try a different series of MP3s that I had made into a playlist, this one with the recording of the words “I’m dreaming” built in after the guided meditation for induction of the right ‘mind state’, followed by a white noise type binaural beats.

Part of my problem with falling back to sleep and staying asleep was the fact that my new kitten insisted on climbing on top of me and nuzzling me at random times!! I knew this might be an issue for getting OOB, but I remembered I was able to do it before with her here, so I just kept trying.

In hindsight, this may have actually helped me, as I remember starting my tapes and realized my next recollection was of the cat moving around by my legs.  In ‘looking’ there, I saw not only my kitten, but also my passed on black lab curled up next to me!  He was SO happy to see me and I was ecstatic to be able to rub him and cuddle him again! I do remember thinking he had had a ‘haircut’, and that was unusual, especially since he never needed one before!

It didn’t ‘click’ right away that this was unusual, but then I realized, ‘wait, he can’t be here’ and I strained to remember that I DID take him to the vet last year when he was SO infirmed and sick.  My mind was befuddled for a few seconds, as he was here and SO real, that I had to force myself to remember the details of his death to know this was not a ‘physical life’ reality.

What is also unusual though is when I realized I was likely in my ‘astral body’, I didn’t even have the awareness to roll out and move!  My next recollection seems to be within a ‘dream’ again, finding myself leisurely walking around a ‘flea market’ of some sort.

I’m looking at objects, talking with people and SUDDENLY, I stop in my tracks with the realization, ‘hey, I could be out of body…maybe I AM dreaming!’ (I was confused when I first woke, wondering why I had this sudden realization as there was no apparent ‘trigger’ in that dream sequence at the flea market –an anomaly or other signal like I just had with my dog Buddy – to trigger this awareness!)

I took the chance I was ‘out’ and tried to do the little jump which confirmed I was out!! (By doing a little jump and seeing how it ‘feels’ more floating and soft, then you know!)  I do remember flying around and doing a few things first, but then I remembered I was there with my daughter!

I did a ‘superman pose’ flying swoop to where she was in another room, and she jumped down from some height to be with me.  I told her, “You know you’re dreaming, don’t you?”  She said, “No, what do you mean?”  I said, “You’re are actually dreaming now and you can do whatever you want since you are out of body! You can do flips….(which, with that statement, I realized she CAN do flips already as she is a gymnast!)…well, so you can do that already, but now you can also fly!!  Do a little jump, you’ll see!” 

With that, she did a little jump, and said, “Wow, this is great! I am dreaming!” and she took off flying and swooping all around the room!  She moved outdoors, and now I am watching her ‘remotely’ as if on a screen in front of me.  I see her flying all around this playground, having so much fun, doing all kinds of things, and even passing directly through the back of a bench!

As I stood there watching her, I remember clearly thinking, ‘let me try recording now because I really want to remember all that I’ve done!’   So I pull out my recorder, holding it firmly in my hand, and see that it looks totally different from what it normally does.  Instead of small and grey, it is rather large and dark colored.  Nevertheless, I want to try, and with a click of the switch, I see the lights go on and am thrilled maybe I CAN record ‘from here’ so that I could retain more memories!

I framed the words in my mind and then try to speak….but I had no voice! Such an odd ‘feeling’! I’m trying to ‘talk’, I have the words and memories, but nothing is coming ‘out’!  Now my thoughts are ‘gosh, this is likely going to make me go back to body, isn’t it?’…and then of course, I feel that transitioning to more wakefulness immediately after.  I wake, finding nothing in my hands, and my recorder still carefully tucked at my side.

This was the first time I consciously took a chance of trying to do something I knew would make me go back to body.  I generally try to avoid such things, but I so wanted to be able to recall more memories.

Also, in looking at the clock I see it is now 6am, only an hour after starting my MP3s.  The hour-long white noise was still playing and only about 15 minutes into it.  What I realized was that the timing of the voice stating, “I’m dreaming” was likely the trigger for the ‘sudden realization’ I had in the flea market!  It worked!  Instead of my usual ‘triggers’ to awareness (anomalies in what is usual), I must have unconsciously ‘heard’ those words which make me stop and think about my ‘state’!

I talked to my daughter later that day to see if she could validate or confirm any of the events.  She had no specific recall, but what she told me was astonishing to me.  She told me she ‘dreams a lot’ but never takes the times to try to remember them.  I asked her if she ever becomes aware she is dreaming while within a dream, and she said, ‘Oh, all the time!’   She went on to say that there are times when she even is aware enough to ask herself, “I wonder if this is what my mom does when she tells me she is traveling in her dreams”!!!!

Wow, I was shocked…and told her that she has already learned the hardest part of learning to travel OOB, the ability to become ‘aware’ within a dream!  I was a little disappointed, though, to hear her say that she had no interest at this time to pursue this ability.  As she says, most times when she becomes aware, she remembers feeling like she would prefer to ‘just go back to the dream’ and enjoy it instead of keeping the control.

This was a great OBE, I feel, as I not only learned more about my daughter’s abilities, but that it also gave me another chance to ‘be with’ my beloved pet Buddy again!  But I also learned another lesson…that I’ll just have to live with the loss of memories rather than try to make any more recordings while remaining conscious in the astral!! lol

The Travels of a Dream Walker
On Facebook: Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## karen659

2011_08_06  153)  Helping a Fearful Child

This is just a short experience I had early this am after waking and moving to my ‘traveling couch’.   I thought I’d still try for the use of the MP3’s to help my ‘becoming aware’, but this time it wasn’t needed!  I did use Jurgen Ziewe’s chanting sounds to relax but that was all.

I found myself ‘awake’ lying on the couch, and being aware of a sense of FEAR!  Not so much for ME being fearful, but fear that was associated with someone quite close to my body as it lay on the couch!  

I didn’t really see this person at first, just felt the fear energies emanating from it, which of course, to be honest, made me just a little bit concerned.  My fear dissipated immediately when realized this was a very small child standing next to me! (He couldn’t have been more than 2 years old, likely less…)

I was at first caught offguard, wondering ‘Now what do I do?!?’ and then I sensed an adult presence also nearby at the bottom of the couch area.  This was a female, clearly seen, short sandy-colored hair and small glasses and petite frame.  I somehow knew she was waiting for this child to know she was there.

I’m not sure how I did it, but turning to face the child I sent love and even tried to hug him with my energies.  He calmed immediately and I told him, “look who’s here!” as I picked him up and handed him to this woman.  I have no idea how I knew what to do, or if I was doing the right thing, I just did what felt to be right.

The woman smiled, the child’s energies calmed and changed, and then they both disappeared!

This all happened so quick and I can remember thinking I have to get this recorded!! I distinctly remember taking out the recorder and recording it….BUT.. I found out later that I STILL wasn’t awake when I did that because the recorder was sitting untouched next to me when I fully awoke!

Thankfully, this ‘close to physical’ experience was easy to recall, even if short.  I do get a feeling of being some help, and am happy to know this fearful child is safe and happy once again!

The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook: Karen SixFiveNine

----------


## karen659

2011_09_07  154)Awareness now; Vacation travel with Motor Home

It’s been nearly a month since my last blog post, and likely the longest it’s ever been between posts.  It’s not that there has not been out of body activity, but the experiences have either been too personal or too brief to share.   Even this short experience below isn’t much, but at least by posting it others may have some insight into its meaning or symbology that I cannot figure out.

For a little background, the last few weeks have been more stressful than usual with family issues and concerns as well as cleaning up from hurricane Irene that passed through our area leaving behind much damage.   This entire past month seems to be a ‘cleaning up’ of energies around me, culminating with the hurricane that gave me no choice but to relinquish many items from my past and start anew.  

This change in direction fits with my life as I look over the past few years as well.  There has been many, many changes in my life that I would never have expected back then.  Changes in career direction, family dynamics, and even a new desire to meet more of my OOBE friends has opened new doors and opportunities that could not have manifested had I not had the courage to undergo these changes.  I’m thankful for all the learning and experiences I have had out of body, as I feel this has been a major reason why my life is moving in this great new direction.

As for the experience this morning, I will start by saying I am currently on my ‘road trip’ to Cape Cod and Maine to fulfill one of my desires to meet some of my online OOB friends.  In my room this morning, I had the luxury of sleeping in (a rare treat!) and found myself lifting gently above my body.  

Excited to know I was ready to move, I rolled out and stood in my room.  It was hazy and unclear, but I was happy to see that I was able to remember my intention to use “Awareness Now!” as my affirmation once out of body.  

Upon affirming “Awareness now!”, my vision cleared and I could see the details of my room.  Wanting to really ‘clear up’ my thinking and enhance my recall for this experience, I again affirmed “Awareness now”.  (I had listened to William Buhlman’s tapes on my long ride to Cape Cod, and was impressed with his use of this affirmation to bring more of your own ‘consciousness’ into the energy body where it was now located to enhance clarity and recall and wanted to use this in my next experience).

This worked perfectly and I knew I wanted to move out and see if I could meet up with the person I hoped to see.   I headed for the door and upon exiting was SO surprised to see the change in environment!  I was no longer in ‘physical’ surroundings but now hanging outside of a large mobile home that was being driven down a highway!!

I was concerned at first because I thought I hadn’t had the time to dress properly being outside, and looked back into my motel room, which I could still see clearly and perfectly and knew that at least I had my clothes with me available in that room.  (I was aware I was traveling and not at home and somehow worried that I didn’t have them with me if I was leaving on this bus-like motor home.)

Now, clinging to the outside of the motor home once I left my room, I’m enjoying myself tremendously, feeling the breeze as it moves down the road, and even watching a car come at me and swinging myself in front of it just to show how ‘daring’ and unfearful I could be while OOB!

I moved up to the front to see who was driving, wanting to speak with him, and found him talking on his cell phone in heated discussion about some sort of personal issue and his inability to pay some bills.  It really didn’t make much sense to me and I wondered what this all meant if someone else is driving my ‘home’.  

I felt confused, maybe due to the new surroundings, maybe due to the analyzing of my situation, and quickly found myself back in body waking in my bed.  

This was a short rather uneventful OBE, yet one that I clearly remember as being vivid and in full clear vision and control.  I’m hoping maybe someone can maybe offer some insight into what this may mean, if anything, as I feel it has some symbolic meaning in view of the many changes I’ve experienced.

The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook: Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## karen659

The Travels of a Dreamwalker  - Facebook Meeting   9/10/11

As promised, I thought I’d post a quick synopsis of what events occurred during the first OBE ‘road trip’ and meeting in Scarborough, Maine.  The prior blog post (#154) recounts the first experience I had during this trip while visiting a fellow OBEr in Cape Cod, MA.  

This meeting was arranged through a Facebook event posted a few weeks ago. (https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=199551703435174)

I will begin by recounting the OBE that occurred the night before the meeting was to happen.  I awoke about 3:30am in the hotel room, and decided I’d like to try for an experience that I could share with the group the next day.  

I first realized I was watching myself in a dream, walking around an unfamiliar kitchen looking for something.  Realizing I wasn’t going to find it, I decided I’d go back to bed.  I remember walking down a long hallway with doors on both sides (hotel hall?) until I found my own room.  

Once back in bed in this unfamiliar room, I realized I was in light vibrations!  What happened next was really interesting in that it seems my ‘consciousness’ moved from the ‘dream bed’ to my real bed!! I found myself fully conscious, knowing I’m physically in the hotel bed in Maine, in full vibrations!!!  I was excited, but kept calm and tried to roll out.

I was confused at first, because I wasn’t sure which side of the bed would be best to roll out!!  I just decided I’d ‘float’ and that’s when I was able to get to the window by my bed.  Passing through the window to the outdoors, I could again feel the texture change of the glass and coolness of the night air.

Standing on the sidewalk, I tried to recall what it was that I wanted to do!!  I remembered that I could always just affirm, “to my higher self!” and have a great experience, but also at that moment thought that perhaps this ‘higher self’ experience might be too ‘deep’ or hard to understand for the group the next day!

To I affirmed, “let me help someone!” as that is always what comes naturally as the next option when I’m out of body.  At that moment, I found myself zooming upwards, and could look down as floor after floor of a building disappeared below me.

Finding myself in total blackness now, I am aware of strong arms around me.  I feel happy and comforted, and know this is likely one of my guides who always accompanies me.  

The next part is an interesting aspect of dream travel or astral projection.   It seems whatever is on your mind recently will many times take precedent over what you see and do when out of body.  This time was no exception, and I remember thinking, “hey, this is a good time to ask my guide what to do about (a personal situation)” that I had just discussed over dinner that night.

So I ask him as he is behind me and over my left shoulder I can hear him tell me that ‘some things just take time’ or something like that which did answer my question in a roundabout way.   I decided at that point I wanted to see him, and twisted to the left to face him.

Just as in many of my other experiences with my guides, again he disappears and I feel the pullback to full wakefulness.   Somehow I know that I must have told my guides to not let me get too much from them this time around in physical, as I wanted to do it myself! Lol  The good part of the experience is that I did get to ‘help someone’ but it seems that that person was me!

At the meeting the next day, we had a good turnout of approximately 14 people, including our own Jaime Lundquist in California, founder of the Astral Projectors group on Facebook, via Skype on the computer.  We wanted to trial the use of Skype for giving a wider range of audience participation possibly in the future, and from what I can see, this is definitely a possibility!   Thanks Jaime for hanging in, despite the few disconnects and internet issues!

We had a beautiful room at the Hilton, quiet and secluded, and Leslie Dutton was the key facilitator I want to thank again for making sure we had a comfortable environment and some light snacks for the meeting.  

After having everyone introduce themselves, I just gave a brief overview of who I was and what I did.  From there, the conversations ranged from benefits of astral travel, techniques, what to expect, various blog experiences, and even UFO’s and ‘otherworldly’ contacts that many of the participants have had.  This was a great panel of very open-minded and eager to learn individuals.  There were SO many topics we discussed as a group, giving way to open and free flowing conversations, while answering as many questions as possible. 

It was wonderful to have other astral projectors there, like Jo Leach and Jaime Lundquist, to share their experiences and interpretations on events that occurred.   Even our hostess, Leslie Dutton, was so animated in sharing her first out of body experience which added greatly to the validity of the topic for the participants, as many already knew her and could see her ‘life-altering’ perceptions that came from the experience.

It is my hope that our excitement and joy in discussing and sharing the wide range of experiences and self-knowledge that came out at this meeting will encourage those who participated to seek more information about out of body travel and how it can benefit their lives.

I am looking forward to continuing to grow and learn as I travel, and will not be happy to just astrally travel anymore!  Hopefully I shall be able to include more ‘physical’ travel now to see others to share my experiences with who are eager to learn and develop the out-of-body abilities that are already within each one of them!

The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook:  Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## karen659

156) Analyzing, Seeing the Future, No Help with Retrieval
Sept. 18, 2011

I went to my ‘traveling couch’ about 3am as usual with the intention that I would try to see into the future and see if I could bring back some sort of information as to what’s planned for me.

After a bit, I found myself aware of vibrations, a soft buzzing sensation all over my body.  I was excited to think I’d get out again, and focused on finding the right time to roll out.  I pushed off and found myself, again, very heavy and difficult to move alongside my body.  

I knew I had to get away, and affirmed, “to the door!” which brought me to my front door.  Thinking clearer now, I affirmed ‘awareness now!’ and happily moved through the door, feeling the outside air.  I took off once again, loving the ability to fly and flip with such freedom!

I remember there was lot of floating and flying going on at first, and from up high, I could see a town below.  I was so enraptured with the freedom of movement that I intentionally put ‘myself’ in all sort of body contortions…just enjoying myself!

It was at this point in doing a 360 degree flip that I asked myself ‘how am I able to tell what position I’m in if there is no gravity in the astral?’  This was a new thought to me, as I usually don’t try to analyze while out, but I wanted to know.  I thought, what IS it that gives me the sensation of position with my ‘astral body’ when there is no body?    

I make a point of doing another flip trying to pay attention to what it was that gave me the ‘knowing’ of my position!  I realized it was a ‘fullness’ in my head when I put my feet up that seems to give validation to my position, and the feeling of ‘air’ in my face when I was moving forward…and wondered if it was really there or just my ‘usual belief’ that it had to be so!

I didn’t try to analyze this too much, instead focusing on what it was that I wanted to do tonight.  I remembered I wanted to ‘see the future’ and with that, immediately found myself guided to an area below.  

As I am flying down from above, I see what initially looks like a building (school feeling?) surrounded by flooded waters! (I have certainly had enough of that in my life lately!)  Upon closer inspection, however, I see the shimmering water is actually part of the landscape intentionally put there surrounding the beautiful building.  The only way to get to this area is by flying in or via water.  (Water is the universal dream symbol for your unconscious, emotions, and life energy...so this may mean I was getting in ‘deep’!)

I feel excited about going here and anticipate a great experience, but as I go to land on the sidewalk outside, I suddenly feel a strong pull backward and the knowing I will not be going in!

Without having time to think, I found myself in a dark black tunnel, moving backward again, just as I have done many times before.  I think now that I must try to direct myself, and affirm ‘to my higher self!’ as this tunnel is similar to what I have felt before in other experiences when I was affirming that intent.

What happened next was a bit disappointing, as I found myself back on the couch….but again with someone standing next to me!!  I felt uncomfortable, not the ‘negative’ type energy, but an ‘irritable, agitated, impatient’ type energy.  It was uncomfortable enough that I remembered I had to ‘send love’ to this individual, and remember doing it more than once!!

What I finally saw was this elderly white female, with short white wavy hair, standing next to me speaking about how she is STILL waiting for this person that was to meet her!  (I felt it was a male she was waiting for)   She had calmed with the love energy I sent so I was able to hold a long polite conversation with her, talking about all sorts of things.

I remember asking her name, hoping it’d trigger a validation once awake, and after having her repeat it (as I didn’t hear it clearly the first time), she said ‘Tanya Tucker’….but she then smiled and laughed as she recounted the story  about how that isn’t her ‘real name’ as she was given the Tucker name (by someone in a young age) and her real name was Tanya Hallock (?) Tucker, otherwise known as “THT” she said. (The name Hallock is the best pronunciation I can get from it, it could be something else similar sounding).

She actually was a very polite woman, with a gravelly voice, talking at length and holding my hand as she spoke.  She says she’s waiting for someone she missed, and just keeps ‘waiting and waiting’ but he’s just not coming.

Not sure what to do, and thinking this is a spirit who needs to move on, I offer my usual suggestion to ‘look for’ someone who is with me so she can go with them.  I say, “maybe you should go with the one who is here with me” thinking I could move her on.  

However, in looking around, I see no one with me!! I am astonished, and even she says, ‘I don’t see anyone here!’  Trying not to miss a beat, I say, ‘well then, you just have to always keep looking for someone because they are always here!’  I felt flustered and unaccustomed to having no help at this point.  

She asks something about ‘will he have….(unclear what exactly it was but I recorded something about a ‘billionaire’?) or something to that effect…and I answered, ‘well, he’ll have whatever it is you need him to have! But he’s out there waiting for you!’

With that she said she had to leave, and putting on a long red wool coat, she disappeared through a door!

I remember thinking I had to pull back to full wakefulness to get this recorded, and once again, found myself in another false awakening where I was dealing with putting together my broken recorder as my memories faded!! So frustrating!   I tried my backward recall, tagging events with single words so I could remember as much as I could, but with even that small delay in waking, I lost a lot!

One other memory I have during this time, and I’m not sure where this fits, but I recall feeling as if I had ‘sore feet’ while I’m doing whatever I had to do….and just kept going…until I finally looked at my feet to see they were swollen to gigantic size with barely perceptible toes!!! I remember saying, ‘no wonder my feet hurt!!’ lol

Again, my OBEs are not clearly organized or put together to offer any cohesive insight as to what it all means, so I’m always eager to hear any comments.  I do know that despite my fading memories of specific details, the freedom and happiness I had while out of body is just so fulfilling!!

The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook:  Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## karen659

2011_10_10     158) Robert Moss Workshop Experiences

I had the great opportunity and pleasure to attend a workshop this past weekend with the well-known author of many books on conscious lucid dreaming, Mr. Robert Moss (News Flash!)  This weekend’s workshop was called Shamanic Lucid Dreaming and I was intrigued to attend to learn more about this interesting and different approach to dream work using conscious wakefulness and drumming.  

As an out of body traveler who primarily uses this ability during the night for my own spiritual development as well as service to others who may need assistance, I felt this workshop could offer a unique perspective on the art of dreaming and interpretation as it relates to the multidimensional lives we live here.  I was not disappointed!

The workshop began on a Friday evening, and I immediately felt a familiarity and sense of serenity in his presence, as he joined us all in an opening circle and blessing. I was pleased to see that we would be working within a circle where everyone would be seen as equals, with no one person having a more prominent position in the session.  This gave me a sense of comfort and ease in speaking, especially since the toss of his drumstick revealed that it chose me to start the introductions!

During that evening we journeyed with the drumming a few times, and I felt another sense of familiarity with the sound, reminding me of some part of myself that I felt was calling me.  My first few sessions with the drumming gave me flashes of a campfire, feathers on a stick, and my always present red-tailed hawking flying against the moon.  Robert wanted us to title our experiences, and for this first one, the words “Wisdom Within” came forth.

As an interesting note, during this first evening Robert shared his story of his red-tailed hawk, another connection I felt that gave me knowing I was where I should be.

Again with a second drumming session, I felt as though I was flying, this time on the wings of an owl that took me to the same campfire within a forest clearing.  I could see the Native Americans in a circle below, and as the owl flew up to the branch above the fire, I felt as if I became one of the individuals within the circle.  I felt happy, as it felt like ‘home’ and I mentally asked, “What does this mean?”  The one word answer came clearly through: “Remember….”

That night I had the intention as I went to sleep that I would have something to share with group the next morning.  I felt a bit disappointed that I had not traveled that night, and discovered I had only a small snippet of a dream to share.  

I titled this dream, “Meeting Myself”.  In this dream, I remember clearly seeing and talking with this other Karen (felt to be a part of me) and one who looked exactly as I do now.  I was accepting a friendly, almost playful, challenge to a foot race we would have.  I distinctly remember the strong feeling of how important it was to me that THIS TIME I have to finish the race ahead of her!

In sharing this story with Robert, he was able to ask questions that gave me ability to understand what this might mean to me personally.  Whereas I had no idea what to make of the dream upon waking, I was now able to understand that this might have a ‘reality check’ with my current life events, in that I felt the ‘other’ Karen was likely the professional, comfortable, stable, do what others want and don’t make changes Karen that I was currently trying to break away from and get ‘ahead’ of.  

In understanding this, I also knew that the strong desire I felt within this dream to win this race meant that in order to win, I should continue to keep moving forward with my new goal of ‘breaking free’ and becoming that Karen that I want to be, not the one who lives only as expected by others.  

I do feel at this time there are two Karens in my life, the medical professional who must keep control and restraint from running too far, and the Karen who wishes to seek new and exciting experiences that may mean stepping forward with ideas and notions that may not be as comfortable to work with.

The questions that Robert taught us to ask ourselves or others when sharing our experiences are all designed to bring out a myriad of responses from others that could relate to the event, whether a personal recount of a life experience or our intuitive sense of what it could mean.  However, that there is NO ONE person or interpretation that is right or wrong when sharing as a group.   I was happy to hear that Robert also agrees that our dream experiences are very personal, and that the only proper interpreter for any experience is that individual who had the experience.  

In seeking to know more and sharing our experiences with others, he suggests that we begin to recount the story, giving only details and facts without our interpretation.  A title is important to show the highlight of the experience.

Next the dreamer is asked about their feelings with the events, whether it brought forth fear, pain, sadness, joy, or other significant associations.  In doing do, the dreamer should look for what Robert calls ‘reality checks’ (different than what I have mentioned before that are more associated with ‘awareness’ in our current reality), to see if any part of the story could fit with current life experiences or even as a possibility for the dreamer’s future.  Then for clarity, the dreamer is then asked, ‘what is it that you want to know about this dream?’

Insight from others is then asked for, with the understanding that the individual is only offering what they feel it would mean to them by prefacing their statements with “if it were my experience….”  Only the dreamer can be the final judge of appropriateness and significance.
After receiving the group’s insight, the dreamer is asked to make an action plan, based on the new understanding and knowledge that may have come forth.  There should always be some sort of action to be done, even if there was limited information. The action may then include the need to go back into the dream to gather more information to process.

Dream re-entry was another interesting part of this seminar, as we would take turns being ‘seeker’ and ‘tracker’.  The seeker would be the dreamer, who would say what help is needed with an experience or dream, along with an image to focus on that is significant for them, and the trackers would be those who would use their resources by any means to bring back guidance with their impressions during the drumming.

There were two significant experiences I had with this day’s drumming sessions that I will share.  One session we were asked to face each of the four cardinal directions (East, South, West, North) and reach for our ancestral connection to see what images we would find.  We began our journey visualizing ourselves as a bird, sitting high in a tree looking out.  Of course I was my red-tailed hawk and as the drumming began, I’m sitting high in my tree, overlooking a beautiful canyon facing East, as the luminous sun rises and smoke from campfires softly ascend amidst the morning mist.  

Turning to face south, I see the ocean, the shimmering sparkling waters that give rise to a sensation of movement.  A ship appears, and I feel a connection with the travelers and explorers. 
Turning West, I now see a vast abundant land, filled with corn, wheat, and buffalo, feeling this ‘land of plenty’ that now is before me.  

As I face North, I sense a grandfatherly Native American figure before me, holding in his hands three feathers.  I feel joy and pride, a sense of accomplishment.  In my mind, I hear, “You have come full circle” as he hands me these feathers to ‘fly’ with.   (In hindsight I also now notice the circle of ‘beginnings-movement-abundance-success’ as well as ‘fire-water-land-air’ in this experience)

When the drumming stops, I am filled with a sense of satisfaction, a knowing that I am absolutely following the right path at this time, and make the action plan that I shall continue to seek new experiences and not  return to the ‘comfortable and stable’ Karen that doesn’t change.
In a subsequent drumming session, we were told to go to an open air market and seek that merchant’s stand that most resonated with items from our childhood.  Once there we were to find an object from our youth that would immediately open the gates to a large doorway behind the stand where a horse would appear to carry us to another tent.  In this tent, we were to discover that which we needed to know most about ourselves, and it was with this drumming experience, that I felt my deepest emotional response.  Tears actually came to my eyes when I realized that a small lost part of me when I was a young girl of six was returned to me.

As the drumming started, I found the merchant stand that held items from my childhood, a favorite doll, a dress I loved, and the old worn blanket I carried.  However, it was finding the long lost ring had been given to me by my grandmother that offered the emotional ‘key’ to opening the doorway to my horse. 

My horse was the beautiful Pegasus, a white winged horse that carried me safely on his back to the big circus-type tent in the valley below.  Entering the tent, I saw a young girl and immediately recognized her as myself at the age of six.  She was quiet, insecure, fearful, and feeling so alone.  I could feel her sadness and the need for someone to be there for her.  I was surprised to see this beautiful woman standing radiantly behind her, yet this young Karen did not notice.  

I moved toward her, and she smiled and I gave her a tight hug as I presented her with this long lost ring.  I told her that I knew she would be okay and all will be well in her life, and that she was never alone. Pointing to the radiant woman behind her, the young Karen was now able to see this beautiful woman who had been with her all along.  The sheer joy, release, and freedom I felt was overwhelming.  Tears streamed down my cheek, and despite the drumming that continued, I had to bring myself back to the room to prevent further loss of emotion.

That night, remembering that even the smallest of dream recall is important, I made the intention to once again start journaling as I used to do, writing down each and every memory of an event I experienced while dreaming.  In the morning, I had four new experiences to write about, and with the group’s insight, I was able to understand even more of what I wanted to know.  

In hindsight, it seems the general theme of the workshop dream events circled around that which I most needed right now…..the need for guidance and support to help me maintain this ‘new’ focus and perspective on life I’ve only recently begun.   I need to keep focused on doing what I love to do, so I do not fall back into the other more ‘comfortable’ Karen life that is always wanting to ‘win’ this race!

I also realize that my desire to focus primarily on only the astral travel part of lucid dreaming is but a small piece of this vast and infinite process of awareness.  I was unknowingly limiting myself and now armed with this new knowledge and ability to utilize another method of dream work, I feel I have made an important step in finding new resources to help with my personal spiritual growth and learning more about this wonderful multidimensional universe we live in.  

Thank you, Robert Moss, for giving me this opportunity.

----------


## karen659

159) Rough Exit; New Technique; Astral Vision with Eye

October 20, 2011

I’m pleased to be able to post another OBE on my blog, as it has been quite an emotional few weeks with many changes in my life.  I feel I’m just now beginning to get things under control, and have been thinking that my OBEs might start to return.

I’ve been having short lucid dreams and using the new methods that Robert Moss has shown me in his workshop to try to understand more of what the dream process wants to teach me.  It’s quite interesting to see how your ‘dreaming’ mind, once in the ‘in-between’ state just before waking, can bring up all sort of symbolic and relevant images that pertain to your personal learning.  Journaling this information is educational for me, but unfortunately, not enough to share on my blog.

This morning, however, I found myself within a dream, again driving a car and realizing it just wasn’t handling right.  I thought my tires were low (as has been happening in real life) and went to stop the car, now finding out that there were no brakes!!  I’m careening toward vehicles that are in my path and I now remember that this is a serious, possibly life-threatening situation I’m in.

I have learned that anytime I find myself in a serious situation to do a ‘reality check’ and it was just before the impending crash that I realized there was a tiny bit of doubt as to whether this was ‘real’ or not.  That was all I needed to KNOW now that this WAS a dream and I could move out and take control!

I realized upon taking control that my arms and legs are now floating above my body.   Excited to get out again, I roll over and am surprised to ‘feel’ as if I’m tangled in a bunch of cords and sheets! It takes a second ‘rollout’ before I’m able to stand, and as I shake the cords free, I have the sensation of holding my pillow under my right arm!  Since I am currently sleeping in a different bedroom in the house, this might have played a part in my ‘tangled’ feelings in this new bedroom environment.

Without thinking too much about why I have this pillow, I move out into the hall and down to the living room.  Everything appears just as it is, and now the pillow is gone.  I don’t usually have any sensation of a ‘body’ once out, but this time I remember the Astral Projectors group on Facebook talking about Mike Raduga’s phasing and his deepening technique of rubbing your hands together.   So I try to do this to see what would happen. 

I am aware that I can easily ‘feel’ my hands rubbing together, and even am able to look down to see the ethereal white glowing of hands in front of me.  At the same time, however, I affirm ‘clarity now!’ and have an improvement in my vision.  (I’m not sure if it was the deepening technique or my usual affirmation, but I wasn’t going to question it)  I’m just pleased that I was able to remember to do this technique, as I rarely take the time to focus on anything ‘bodily’ related due to fear of returning back to body.

I move easily to the side door, through the dining room, clearly seeing and enjoying being out once again.  I am now eager to get outdoors and flying again, so I start to take a running jump to ‘fly’ through the patio doors to take off.

I’m so surprised to feel a sudden ‘pull-back’ and lifting up, and I’m watching the house disappear below me as I move straight up!  I’m a bit disappointed to find myself back in body in my bed, but with a small ‘porthole’ type window appearing in front of me, similar to what I have described as ‘astral vision’ before.  

I am aware I’m in body, but can see into this porthole a beautiful countryside with animals, but this time it’s SO tiny, that I wonder why I can’t make it bigger to see more or even pass into! 

What happened next was unexpected, as this ‘tiny’ porthole pulled back and I was now able to see that it was the entire iris and pupil of a left eye!  Somehow I knew this shadowy person looking at me…..was me!   I was looking directly into the left pupil of my other ‘self’ to see this ‘world’ within!  (Seems I’ve been ‘seeing’ a lot of my other ‘self’ lately!)

I woke fully right after, trying to recall all the details of this unusual exit and ending.  I’m so happy I have something to share with everyone after this long dry period.   IMO, my limited excursions lately is likely due primarily to the new life I’m beginning, as well as my lack of focus and setting intentions/plans for what to do when out of body.  I know will be affirming every night what it is I want to do should I find myself out of body again!

----------


## karen659

I'm sharing here the latest OBE that I had upon returning from a fabulous weekend with Robert Moss (News Flash!) and learning new ways of dream work.  This post is on my blog, but I also want to be sure to tell everyone that the post just before this one (#160) describes my adventures during this 'dreaming weekend' as well.  Here's the link to that one if you wish to read that as well:  The Travels of a Dream Walker: 160) Dream Work with Robert Moss at Gore Mountain

161) Life Enhancement;  Cell death

My first recollection is of being with a woman as we walked together in some fields.   The conversation was about my friend George and his desire to go visit (?) Egypt, but the woman told me he felt he didn’t want to go alone.  Then somehow I remember  it was ‘Gilligaland’ we were going to (I even spelled this upon first waking as I was sure of its name as it reminded me of an old TV show, Gilligan’s Island).  There was some mention about ‘life enhancement’ and we were going to go there and take George with us.

I grabbed her hand and said, ‘come on then, let’s go get him and go there!’ and we then attempted to take off flying.  It was difficult to do so facing forward and so I suggested, ‘let’s go backward like we used to!’ remembering how many times I would travel out of body in a backward type of motion.

Feeling myself flying with this backward pull gave me the awareness that I was now in vibrations, with a sensation of floating, and able to easily roll out of body.  I was in my bedroom standing, feeling heavy and difficult to move, but affirmed, ‘to the door!’ to get away from my body.

As this was not a ‘planned’ journey, I was not in my usual ‘traveling couch’ area, but also in a different bedroom in my house than I was accustomed to.  It is interesting to note that I was even able remember while out of body the reasons why I was not in my usual bedroom or routine with the life changes that I’m experiencing right now.

Having just finished a weekend seminar with Robert Moss (News Flash!), a teacher of dream work, I also had had the opportunity to listen to audio recordings of William Buhlman as he described his various techniques on the long drive home.  His use of the affirmation, “Awareness Now!” was prominent in my mind, and with this experience having such heaviness and unclear vision at first exit, I used it emphatically at this time with great success!

Standing in the hallway, I could now see clearly as I made my way to the living room.  I see a shadow of someone move quickly past me and I shout out, ‘who are you?’  This shadow disappeared out the front door and I was surprised to see standing there now a young boy of about 10-12 with sandy colored hair coming toward me.

He didn’t say anything at all, but took my hand and pulled me urgently toward the front door.  I said to him, “OK, let’s go! Show me what you want me to see!”  Holding hands together, we passed directly through the front door and starting moving up this hill (that is not really there).   I remember thinking as I moved up the hill that I felt a concern there could be something ‘terrible’ I would find.

At the top of the hill was a wooden structure, like a cabin or shed built on stilts with an open area below the floor.  We did not enter the building, but moved to the side where the young boy stands and points at something under the building.

Going closer, I see it appears to be a large piece of cardboard with writing on it.  It appears to be some sort of UPC code with the words “In the event of cell death….return to <parents>.”  (Note:  the word parents is the best description of what I felt the word to mean).   My first feeling was this cell reference was to a cell phone, but yet the boy was quite upset thinking this is something that is just not right.  He was upset, telling me, “it shouldn’t say that” and I was about to ask him what he meant when I felt that familiar tug of returning to body.

What was interesting was that while in that ‘in between state’ before full consciousness, I saw and heard Robert Moss say to me, “Come into my room…you’ve just had an adventure and I want to hear all about it!”

I can see that this OBE had quite a number of recent ‘real life’ experiences melded into it and I’m not sure what to make of it.  It wasn’t one of the longest or best OBEs I’ve had but I’m thankful to know that they are returning to end the ‘dry spell’ that has occurred due to many new life changes for me. 

I would be interested in hearing from others as to what you may feel the cryptic message the boy was trying to tell me.  Comment or email me if you have any ideas!

----------


## karen659

162) Country Carnival; Tracy and Tattoo


Dec. 1, 2011

Due to major changes in my life over the past few months, I have not had the ability to truly focus on my OOB experiences as I used to.  However, I am thankful that I still have memories of exiting my body a few times, but mostly with very limited recall of exactly what I did after exiting.

The last two exits I over the past week were rather uneventful, but I will share what I can recall.  The first exit I remember having great control and keen awareness of my being out of body, however, once again, with another false awakening that had me thinking I was fumbling with my recorder, I was distracted enough so that once I fully woke, I lost many of the details.

I remember easily rolling out of body and being very aware of my clear thinking process.  I was riding in a boat and marveling at the beauty of the surroundings and the amazing blue sky.  The water below this unusual boat was shallow water, with the feeling more of flooding than a river.  I somehow knew I was ‘in the future’ but I am not sure how I knew this.  

I actually remember thinking this boat wasn’t moving fast enough for me, so to get where I wanted to be instantly, I just affirmed, ‘take me to where I need to learn!’  Immediately I found myself listening to the sounds of a country carnival on a hillside. 

My vision was poor and it was dark, and I had enough awareness to remember to say ‘clarity now!’ and then ‘clear vision now!’ which immediately helped me to see the people milling around me.  One person in particular made eye contact but no communication.  I noticed a small building nearby that reminded me of a concession stand, and I had the feeling I was supposed to be working there.  

Looking inside I see people tending to plants of some kind and I remember thinking how clear everything was!  I know I went inside and there was more I did, but here’s where my memory fades after the false awakening took much of my focus with the transition back to full wakefulness.  It is just so frustrating when this happens so often in my experiences.  

The next exit was a few days later, after listening to some binaural beats, when I became aware of being within a familiar black tunnel with the backward sensation of movement.  I was being pulled backward for a very, very long time, feeling my body moving in different postures at times but realizing that I should just ‘let go’ and see what happens next.  It seems like it took forever for the tunnel backward pulling sensation to end!

My next recollection was of floating above the bed I was in but again, not have any clear vision.  This time I did not have the awareness to do ‘clarity now’, likely because my next realization was that there was something VERY tight grasping my body as I lie on the bed!!  A tight constricting feeling was encircling my waist, and I became a bit concerned.

Trying to loosen the grip, I starting swatting at whatever it was, only to realize it was an arm!! Someone was holding me tightly around my waist!

I immediately asked, ‘who’s there?’ and ‘what’s your name?’ for which she replied, “Tracy” and mumbled something about “?four years?”.  It’s odd, but because I had had ear buds in listening to an induction routine prior to this experience, I was fully aware that my ears were ‘plugged’ and asked her to please repeat what she said as I had these things in my ears!

I then asked, ‘what can I do for you?’ and remember she starting telling me her story and it involved something about a tattoo….only to lose her completely when I was suddenly startled awake by a very loud sound in the house!  Full wakefulness, and no idea what just happened!  

I could still ‘see’ her face…thin, drawn, with short lighter hair…and a sad expression.  I have no idea what she wanted or how I could have helped, and am frustrated once again to have had such an incomplete experience.

Hopefully, with some stability starting to come back into my life at this time, my experiences will once again be enough that I can share with everyone on a regular basis.  Thanks to all my astral friends for their patience and support over the past few weeks in the form of emails and facebook messages.  Friends truly are the ‘family’ we choose for ourselves…and I’m thankful for every one of you!

----------


## karen659

2011_12_26     163)Year of Changes; Learning to Let Go; Cindy

It’s been a long time since I’ve had one of my astral adventures where I can share long stories of where I go and what I do.  It seems for the past few months I’ve been ‘restricted’ to short little excursions with very limited recall, likely due to my changing life events and limited time for focus and intention.  I will share another short OBE I had this morning, but first, a few words of gratitude and appreciation for all that has happened in my life to date.

It’s been a whirlwind year, full of unexpected changes, some more difficult than others, but always able to be endured and overcome due to my knowing that all obstacles are only lessons for more learning.  Keeping a positive focus that “all is happening for a reason” was an important part of this learning, especially those more difficult times when the ‘reason’ is unclear and unknown.  (But I will say, for most of it, the reason eventually showed itself and I am amazed how the Universe always knows what is best, despite our initial objections!)

So, with the closing of this year I send my thanks for all that I have been shown and have learned and now face the New Year with excitement and an even more positive focus that I AM where I need to be and doing what I need to be doing at this time. 

I intend to devote more time to MY desires and needs, which includes more astral travel and all its lessons, as well as real life travel to seek out those who share my ambition and determination in this learning adventure.  By sharing what we know with others, we all become stronger in our energies and efforts, and with that, much more successful and knowledgeable about our own lives and Universe around us.   It is so true that that which you put forth, returns to you twofold!

I want to thank all my friends here on this wonderful ‘intangible dimension’ that connects us all, called the internet, that offer me support and encouragement with all my travels and learning.  I am blessed to have such wonderful friends and am now looking forward to hopefully meeting many of you in person somehow and hearing from so many more!  

With that, I’ll share my short adventure this morning.  I became aware of vibrations while in my bed and was excited to think that finally I will get out again!  (Of course, I was careful not to become too excited, as you know that will stop any further progress.)  I remembered my intention was to ‘go where I needed to learn’ and allowed the Universe to decide that which would be best for me at this time.

As the vibrations lifted, I was aware I was still in my bed, but now there was someone lying in the bed next to me.   Knowing I am usually alone, I turned to see who it was and was a bit shocked to see it was my ex-husband!  Somehow I knew there was something here I needed to ‘let go’ of, and asked him what he wanted.  

Without a lot of details, I know we had a good conversation about how things changed with us, and what we both needed to do to move on.  It’s a conversation that I know could not happen in real life, as he is still too bitter to talk with me.  But I felt I achieved a sense of accomplishment with our discussion and was content. 

As our conversation completed, I became aware of another person near the bottom of the bed, and called out, ‘who’s there?’  I distinctly heard a female answer “Cindy” and she proceeded to tell me about these two males with her, aged 23 and 12, who wanted to talk with me.

For some reason, there was SO much noise going on around me, almost like a room full of people, that I was having difficult focusing on her voice and hearing what she wanted to tell me!  I asked a few times for her to repeat herself, but eventually, all of them just faded away without any further information.

I also realized I was having difficulty speaking, and it seemed that every time I attempted to talk, so much saliva and drooling (yuck!) was happening that I eventually just gave up trying to clear it (as I felt it was going to wake me up) and tried to talk with it, not worrying about how it appeared!!  Lol

The next I realize I’m once again with my ex-husband who is upset that his father isn’t doing well in the hospital, and I had the impression that he was about to pass over due to ‘heart trouble’.   At the time I didn’t remember that his father had already passed from a heart attack a few years ago, and can remember thinking during the experience that this may be a sign that something may happen in the near future for him.

I was surprised now to find myself rolling off the bed, caught up once again in the sheets and all tangled!  I see my kitten from a few years ago on the side of the bed, and I play with her.   In hindsight, this was the beginning of another ‘false awakening’, as I then heard my mother coming up the stairs to my bedroom!  

Not wanting her to find me in bed, I quickly rolled back into the bed and pulled the covers off to get up.  Asking what she’s doing here she responds she’s looking for a toy that my granddaughter Samara lost.  Mom proceeds to put some clothing on the bed, as I pull off a sleep mask that I knew I had on.  At this point I feel I’m fully awake, and need to get some recording done, but cannot do so with company in the bedroom! Lol

I feel a gentle change in energy, and now realize that I’m NOT fully awake, so I force myself to full awareness.  That little seed of doubt about my reality is always a clue that I’m not fully back to awareness, and I use it to either move into another experience or to full wakefulness so that the experience I just had is able to be remembered and recorded.

----------


## karen659

2011_12_31  164) Daniel and Dog; Retrieval to Save a Life

I’m so excited to share this latest experience, as it has left me with wonderful glowing feelings of such satisfaction and happiness!  Not only did I get to have my flying fun and freedom again, which I have missed for the past few months, but also a sense of completion and satisfaction for possibly helping at least one person, if not more, continue on with life.

Waking about 3:30am, I decided since it was now the last day of 2011 that I’d like to have an OBE experience where I could again help someone, but also desired to experience for myself the joy of flying free again!

I had read an book before bed about Robert Monroe’s beginning with astral travel, and remember finding it amusing that he’d roll out similar to what I do, but then knew he was out of body when he found he didn’t end up with a ‘plunk’ on the floor!!  This memory was retained with this experience, after I used an astral induction tape and within a short time found myself floating and ready to roll out.  

I rolled off to the left, remembering, like Monroe, that if I didn’t fall to the floor, I was out!! Lol  (Amazing how these memories are retained!)  I was ecstatic and floated gently to the ceiling, now also remembering how Monroe would use just his mind (not my usual affirmations) to move.  I found that, like him, if I ‘thought’ about moving down I did and then just thinking up, I did that!!  I’ve done it many times before, but because I had just read this before sleep, I remembered reading about it and doing it.

Eventually, I had enough of the slow playtime and decided I wanted some real fun!  I zoomed quickly straight up through the ceiling and roof and into the starry sky above!!! I was free again!!!   Zooming so fast, flying and flipping, I was in sheer heaven with my flying….swooping and diving, elated that I was able to do so again after such a long dry spell!!

After a time, I found myself back in my bed, but still with vibrations.  I realized someone was next to me again!  I put out my arm to feel who was there as I asked, ‘who’s there?’   I felt an arm, emaciated, thin and very weak and then heard someone answering me.

Because the induction tape was still going on, I felt I had ‘plugs’ in my ears and was unable to hear him above the sounds.  I repeated my question, now realizing it was an older very thin, frail male on my left who said his name was ‘Daniel’.

I remember we spoke for a bit, but don’t recall the conversation, but suddenly heard a sound coming from the doorway!  A spry rambunctious dog, medium-sized with curly white hair all over, jumped with his front paws on the bottom of the bed to my right!  He was so cute, and I turned from Daniel to pet him and make friends.  I could actually feel his paws on my arm!

I didn’t realize that I was losing a ‘connection’ with Daniel, and when turning back, heard a change in the induction tape (hate that when it happens!) that signaled more awareness and possible waking.  I willed myself to continue on, calling for Daniel, and was thrilled to find he returned when I looked back to my left. 

Talking more, I asked how I could help him.  He responded that he was very much afraid of the ‘big dog’ downstairs.  I felt I needed to get him to move on, and so asked if I could bring him safely somewhere.  He was reluctant, feeling like I couldn’t do it myself, so I remembered that I could ask for a guide to assist me.  

I told Daniel I had a ‘friend’ who was well trained with dogs and could assist us in getting there.  I looked around the room, hoping to see someone who was going to help us, but no one showed!!  I felt a bit concerned that no one was showing, but Daniel thought it was rather funny, and so he said, “Well, I guess I’ll just have to let you take me!”

I took him by the hand, walked across the bedroom, out into the hall and down the stairs.  I remember feeling a very slight tingle of fear as to what I might find as I entered the living room.   However, I continued on and found there was nothing unusual in my living room.  

Without stopping, we walked hand in hand to my front door, now wondering if he knew we could just pass through or if I should stop to try to open it!   As we got nearer to the door, I decided I’d just continue on and we both passed easily through the door to the cool outdoors.

I was surprised to find myself no longer in my front yard, but somewhere outside near a road in front of us.  I didn’t know what I was supposed to do with Daniel!  I asked him, “Do you see anyone looking for you?” thinking someone had to be here for him!  He didn’t see anyone, and all I saw was a small private plane and helicopter flying overhead to my right. 

Suddenly, Daniel takes off to the road in front of me.  I just stand in amazement and watch the events unfold.  I see a SUV type vehicle on the road in front of me facing to the left, with the driver’s door open facing me.  I see two men inside, the driver struggling to get free of the seatbelt and the passenger lying unconscious across the bench seat.  There are flames shooting up from under the dash engulfing them!

Daniel is now on top of the unconscious passenger, frantically extinguishing the flames all around him with his hands.  He frees the driver’s seatbelt so he can exit the vehicle.    I watch Daniel still inside, on top of the passenger, now with all the flames extinguished and beaming a huge satisfied smile back at me!  Daniel is no longer a thin emaciated old man, but a robust and young healthy young man! I can feel his happiness and joy with successfully saving this passenger’s life.  

Looking around, there are people milling about watching this happen with me.  A female silently walks by me and a man standing nearby looks at me and says, “I’ve always said this was a hazard that should have been taken care of”, which I felt to mean something dangerous about the area or the vehicle.

The entire scene faded soon thereafter, but I can still recall with such joy the satisfaction and pride that I saw on Daniel’s face.  I truly don’t know what this all meant, but the glow I am left with tells me something was a big success!

Thanks for reading!
Karen
The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook:  Karen SixFiveNine

----------


## Aeolar

Wow, you are truly inspiring! Your attitude seems to be one that is both scientific and spiritual at the same time. Very informative yet very introspective (:
Thank you for sharing.

----------


## karen659

> Wow, you are truly inspiring! Your attitude seems to be one that is both scientific and spiritual at the same time. Very informative yet very introspective (:
> Thank you for sharing.



...and thank YOU Aeolar for such a nice post!  :smiley:   Your words mean a lot to me!  I do try to keep 'open' to all aspects of this life...including that which is well known (scientific) as well as relatively unknown (spiritual)!  This helps to bridge the gap between worlds so that other may learn and understand...I'm so happy you enjoyed this!  Be sure to check out my favorites on my blog (see upper right for starred ones)...some experiences are rather mundane, but others are awesome! I love to know others can learn from what I do...thanks again for your kind words! -K

----------


## karen659

2012_01_08    165) Cats and Puzzles

I thought I'd share a quick experience I had a few mornings ago.  It began with a visit from some feline friends, with becoming aware of a huge cat climbing up onto my chest! Sitting there purring to get my attention, I then found myself in a room a with three other cats.  I could not actually ‘see’ these animals but sensed their energies and presence.  

While bending to pet each one, I could ‘feel’ their tingly vibrational energy and ‘hear’ them make a deep meowing sound.  In real life, there are no cats currently in my house and these all felt to be ‘new’ to me, not past cats I have had, nor any that have visited me before while OOB.  

After the 'cat' experience, I was in and out of different 'phases' a few times that night, remembering watching hoards of people marching into a castle while I flew to the rafters.  Feeling unpleasant energies here, I tried to zoom to the moon, but with much difficulty in moving then decided I’d affirm, “to my higher self!” to see where I’d go.

What happened is, I found myself aware of lying on my bed and seeing my astral arms lifted above me. I felt too heavy to move out, but then had the rare occurrence of 'astral vision' where I know I'm in a deep state on the bed with my eyes closed, but able to see and sense clearing what is in front of me. 

What I see initially is a BEAUTIFUL puzzle of glorious colors with intricate pieces being put together in a stunning display of beauty that then comes to life once complete in a spectacular display of harmony and communication.

My next vision is a more 'basic' puzzle, not nearly as intricate, with black and white cartoon characters on it (I remember Foghorn Leghorn and Chip & Dale! lol).  In the upper left corner are some missing pieces and even a few pieces that are jammed in wrong but made to fit. 

The words, "Karen's first puzzle" are there, and I remember feeling total elation as I realize the puzzle is now complete enough for the cartoon characters to come to life, which they did similar to the more elaborate puzzle display I saw just previously!

My feelings with this experience are that the basic cartoon puzzle may be my beginner's (childlike) attempt to put the pieces together with the many facets of life experiences and knowledge I am creating. Despite my early attempts in life to 'force fit' some puzzle pieces and still with a few missing ones, I AM perhaps successful in gaining enough 'form' (knowledge) to make it all work (come to life)!

Thanks for reading!
Karen
The Travels of a Dream Walker
Facebook:  Karen Sixfivenine

----------


## karen659

January 22, 2012   166) Learning Control Again with Awareness Now

I am learning a lot about myself over the past few weeks, including the fact that I need to learn to ‘let go’ of many things that no longer serve me.  Now on my own in life and feeling the freedom and joy of learning who I truly am, I find I am being given many new opportunities for growth and spiritual development.

This OBE this morning was not much to write about, however, it impressed me in that I learned a few things about how I look at my experiences.    The very first time I woke after a few hours’ sleep, I remember dreaming I was driving my car (as usual!) and found myself in an area that I had no recollection of how I got there!  I remember thinking, ‘uh oh, this isn’t good, to have driven this far and have no memory of how I got here!’…which should have been my signal for a reality check, but I totally lost the opportunity and woke completely.

In waking, I realized this lost opportunity and was determined to get back into the right mindset to get OOB.  It took a long time, and much effort before I finally heard in my head to ‘just let go’.  Figuring this meant I wasn’t going to get OOB tonight, I rolled over and went to sleep.

Very soon thereafter (I think!), I became aware of a ‘lighter sensation’ and that ‘knowing’ that this is it!! I tempered my excitement knowing I was getting ready, and then felt the slight ‘tingles’ that I now get in place of full vibrations.  I remember thinking again, ‘finally! Yes! It’s happening!’

I was fully alert, yet knew all I had to do was raise my astral arms for confirmation, which I did.  Wasting no time, I rolled out off the bed to my left, and affirmed, ‘to the door!’  Moving along, I realized I was still ‘fuzzy’, with vision that kept fading, so affirmed ‘Awareness now!’ multiple times as I moved into the hallway and down the stairs.  I was amazed how that simple statement could clear up any fog in my thinking and vision.

Now at the bottom of the stairs, it opens into a large room, not my house.  I see offices off to the side, and hear radio/music playing.  Moving into the larger room that felt to be a ‘gathering place’, I’m looking around at all the various objects within it (not that I can remember what they are now!). 

As I get across the room, I figure there has to be someone here, so mentally holler, “Is anyone here?”  Right away, I hear a male voice excitedly yell back, ‘Yes! We’re over here!’

In the far corner, I see two elderly men in wheelchairs.  I get the feeling of a ‘nursing home’ or sorts we are in, and they are old time veterans who live here.  As I approach, I start talking to them about who they are and why they are here.  I don’t recollect any specific conversation, because I am focused on the fact that my vision and awareness keeps fading.

Determined to see who these men are, I demanded emphatically, “AWARENESS NOW!!” and I was excited to see my vision came back clear and crisp immediately!  The one gentleman was of solid build, with very short white hair, and a friendly smile that told me he was thrilled to see me.  The other gentleman was smaller, with longer dark hair and perhaps a Hispanic background.

Now, I really am sorry I don’t remember much of our conversation as I was doing more thinking about me and my ‘status’ at the time! While talking, I thought maybe I should be doing something else, like affirming ‘to my Higher Self’ which would help me more.  

With that, I remember saying “to my Higher Self’ but I could FEEL and hear it spoken with my physical body!  My physical lips moved with that affirmation and it totally threw my consciousness into full physical reality.   I was back in body and unable to re-enter this experience.

I can still picture these two gentlemen, however, as the clarity of my vision was amazing.  I only wish I had taken some time to remember what we discussed!

The Travels of a Dreamwalker

----------


## karen659

January 26, 2012

I thought I'd share a quick experience this morning, one that I wasn’t going to post, until my friends at the Astral Projectors group in Facebook said I should!  So here goes…

Since I didn't have to get up early today, I was trying a different technique for lucid dreaming, one where you set a timer to go off at intervals to help with awareness (great site: The Timer Method: The Complete Method For Having Lots Of O.B.E.s & Lucid Dreams By Tricking Your Body Into Falling Asleep – Lucidology 101 Part 7 | Lucidology) 

During the night I can remember having LOTs of dreams which was an improvement already, but one in particular was quite memorable. I was helping someone with 'negative spirits' that were bothering him, and was showing him how you just needed to have no fear when they started 'taking control'. 

I don't have specific details, but remember myself having that slight tinge of fear when one would come, but then emphatically stating, 'stop!' or 'release now' to get them to comply. One 'spirit' that was insistent took my astral arm and was shaking it violently which concerned me, but again, I somehow got the courage to say "stop!" and send love which dissipated it. 

As I moved in my bedroom toward my body, I looked up to see my grandmother (who passed many years ago) enter the room! I was astonished, as I've not seen any family members ever in spirit. Actually, she looked so different than she did (much younger look and I never recall her looking like that) but somehow I knew it was her. We were sitting together and my only memory was excitedly telling her all about what I was doing and how I had "figured out how the nervous system worked"! (?) 

It was a very short talk and I was pulled back quickly to body (as I think I was so close to my 'self' in bed) but ultimately was thrilled to awaken and know I met with her! My first time meeting someone in my family that has passed on!

----------


## karen659

168) Wine Effects, Sending Energy Attempt

I have to start this experience with some background so as you can understand maybe why things happened as they did. 

I had not expected to get OOB this morning, so had no focus or intention set as to what exactly I would do if I did.  That is a key point in maintaining a degree of control when you start your induction, although I have to add, that I also had had a few glasses of wine prior to bed and think that my ‘consciousness’ was also not fully ‘awake’ to maintain the control either!! Lol

I remember waking about 4am and needing something to drink, having already dreamed I had downed an entire bottle with gusto! Lol  I felt awake enough to think about possibly attempting to get OOB, but knew that many times alcohol impacts your ability to do so, so didn’t focus too much on trying.

Getting back to sleep, I remember starting to feel a ‘swaying’ motion…actually thinking, ‘oh dear! I did have too much to drink’!! lol  But then knew that this rocking motion could easily be amplified and turned into an OBE, so worked on doing that.

I felt my upper torso swaying back and forth, and then focused on moving even a hand or foot astrally.  It was enough that I soon became aware of BOTH my legs being held straight upright off the bed!!! At first I wasn’t sure I was even asleep, that maybe I really HAD raised my legs this high!

Knowing this wasn’t likely, I just assumed it was my astral body, and tried to roll out.  It was a bit difficult to separate, but eventually I did find myself standing in my bedroom facing to door to leave.  Realizing I was out, I was thrilled, and found myself starting to float up and through the bedroom ceiling.

However, just before exiting the room, I remembered what Jaime in the Astral Projectors group on Facebook did once.  He was able to send him own sleeping body healing energy while he was out, and I wanted to do that too!

I turned around and easily saw my body lying on the bed under the covers.  For some reason, my face was covered or not clearly visible.  (Again, as you may know from previous posts, I believe it is my own preference NOT to see my face as it is possible my ‘mind’ may not be able to process the actual fact that I am in two places at once without return to body).  

I move closer to the bed, with the intention of sending energy to my body, but was shocked to feel that the closer I got to my body on the bed, the less ability I had to ‘see’ it clearly, as it appeared to emit some sort of wavy distorted energy or vibrations that did not feel good.

I knew enough to not press this attempt, as you know with any type of ‘negative’ response you are likely to return to body, so I turned back around and continued to float up and out of the bedroom ceiling.

Now, I was not in control of where I was going, whether lack of intent or too much wine, but I found myself outside the house in the dark above my front yard.  I could see a ray of light with what looked like rain coming down in the lit area, and moved closer to see what it was.  

Entering the light, I could see it was a ‘spotlight’ of sorts off to the side of the yard, and I could feel the ‘tingles’ of what I thought was rain.  (In real life, it was not raining at that time, so I have no idea what it was)

Flying through the trees that line my property, I hear children walking along the road behind my house and moved to go see what was going on with them.  I thought, because it was early morning, that perhaps they were on their way to the school bus stop.  I thought it was sad that they had to walk to the bus stop in such darkness.

It was at that time I was totally taken into a lucid dream that I have very little recall of once awake.  In hindsight, I do think that perhaps my ‘woozy’ body was emitting those peculiar energy waves due to its destabilized state, and the lack of control and my memories of the LD were also affected.

However, I am happy that at least I remembered to try to send energy to my body when out, so that means maybe next time with an improved physical body and mind, I’ll succeed!

----------


## karen659

Thanks to Gab for helping me transition to this new site!  Now I can post the latest that apparently was only on the hijacked site...Thanks, Gab!


February 20, 2012    169) Emotionally Intense OBE; Helping a Child

I woke as I sometimes do about 3 am and had difficulty falling back asleep.  Figuring it was a good time to try for another OBE, I affirmed my intention to help others if I could as I always like to do.

Just as I was falling back to sleep, in that in-between state of asleep and awake, I thought I heard someone calling ‘mom’ or ‘ma’..…a little voice crying out, and when I heard it again, I said “I’m here!” with my thoughts.  What I did feel was that this was NOT my child, but one that needed someone.

I then came into awareness of being in my bed in my bedroom, and sensing the movement of an intense energy in the form of a small child coming into my bedroom from the doorway.

My heart was pounding, trying to stay calm, as I could feel something different about this energy and somehow knew it was going to be a ‘difficult’ experience for me.

I realized it was a small child, a boy about age 3 or 4, very upset, crying and very much in turmoil. He moved to the empty side of my bed and climbed up next to me.

Immediately I ‘felt’ and saw his life, the abuse, the sadness, the extreme depth of emotion he had as he sobbed uncontrollably next to me.

I had him lie on the pillow, on his belly and his face was away from me so I could not see his appearance.  He was small in frame, and all I could do was pat his back and rub him gently, trying to sooth his sobs.  I remember doing this for what I felt to be a long time.

I reached for his head, to rub his hair and stroke his cheek after he was quiet for a bit.  He turned over to face me, and curled up tightly against my shoulder and neck, cuddling me, and with a tiny bit of a sob to his voice, asks, “Am I home now?”

I was so emotionally overwhelmed with the unexpected question that I didn’t know what to do.  I think my emotions did not allow me to continue on energetically effectively, as I was desperate to help.  I remember actually speaking out loud, ‘do you see anyone?’ trying to get him to see those who I knew were there for him.

With the audible words, I was immediately awake…and alone.  I have no idea if I was of any help, but am so hoping that just the idea that I was able to get him to stop running and crying and to settle down,  enabled him to move on to where he needed to go.

This was so emotionally draining for me.  I woke crying with emotional release at his depth of sadness and the turmoil that he experienced in his short life.  I desperately hope he’s in a better place now….

ADDENDUM:  Through a discussion with other members of the Astral Projectors group on Facebook (which anyone is welcome to join, just ask!), it seems that this experience may have been much more than 'just' a retrieval as I originally thought.  

It seems that a psychic friend felt that there was a 'Carrie' great grandmother who helped this child to 'move on'....and it just so happens that THIS is the name of MY grandmother, the one whom I just saw during the OBE two weeks ago!! (The Travels of a Dreamwalker: 167) Sleep Timer Use; Meeting my Grandmother)  AND....that SAME day I had this experience, my son informs me that he and his wife are expecting a new child this summer!! 

I almost now feel that perhaps this could be another premonition of my grandchild to be...similar to the one I had before my FIRST grandchild!! (http://www.karen659.blogspot.com/200...baby-oobe.html  ...including the comment!) Since I'll not know for sure until it happens, if this newest grandchild is a boy....then I'll be almost certain this was the case!

Thanks for suggesting I update the forum here....it's just amazing to think that no matter how you 'think' you might have figured things out, the Universe will always show you that all is not always as it seems!! lol

Thanks...
Karen

----------


## gab

I wish you energy and strength for your Angel Work.

----------


## karen659

> I wish you energy and strength for your Angel Work.



Thank you Gab...it's truly a rewarding experience for myself as well.  

...and many thanks again for all our effort in steering me here....

-Karen

----------


## karen659

2012_03_18  171) Party Time! Meeting Many; Being a Writer

I had a series of dream like memories prior to getting out of body which I will mention here just in case someone has some clue if it fits.  I was riding in a child’s wagon that was being pulled by a small motorcycle, but really appeared to be a glorified child’s motorized bike. 

A family member (whom I have had to do a lot of forgiveness to in my life to overcome some major blockages) was driving the cycle, however, I was concerned for two reasons.  We were driving down a major highway near me, and his abilities to function were declining (I felt he was slurring his words and such).

So I took over the controls and was still a bit apprehensive about driving this very small motorbike down a major highway! I am wondering if this can even make it, not knowing where I am driving to nor how to get there!

At one point when I was stopped to eat something, I talked to a man who appeared and told him of my concern that this small bike was not going to make it to the destination on such a major highway.  He told me to not worry, that it had ‘a lot of power’ to it and would do just fine!

Now, my next thoughts were that I was ready to roll out of body!  It was an easy exit, but upon standing by the bed, I felt a bit disoriented and need to put myself right side up! Vision was dim, and I was able to improve it by affirming ‘vision now!’  (I see I change the wording of these affirmations without really knowing why!)

As I left my bedroom and turned the corner, I was startled when a group of three women and a few young people started talking to me, saying ‘hey, look who’s here!’ with such exuberance and joy that I had to take a moment to compose myself, wondering just who are these people and what are they doing in my house!?!?  Lol 

I was immediately caught up in their happiness in seeing me, and knowing I was out of body, wanted to get their names so I could remember them upon waking!  Each gave me their names, and I tried desperately to ‘imprint’ it, but the only name I remember is ‘Charlotte Daly’ (Daily?)  The rest of the names were lost with the huge amount of information that was being taken in as they told me all about themselves.

In the background I could see another woman, a quiet one as I felt she didn’t speak English well.  She had shorter, curly, light colored hair and I was told, ‘She’s with (my daughter-in-law’s name).   (I will have to speak with my son’s wife to see if she knows of her)

Looking around, I realized I was within a huge room, full of young people of all types and it felt to be as if a party was going on! Everyone so happy and talkative and I was gathering so much information to remember, I just couldn’t imprint it all!

At one point, I remember a group of young people asking, ‘What is the name of this place?’ and can remember thinking to myself the word ‘Afterlife’.   A few of them told me what name they felt it to be but my answer to them was  something to the effect that ‘Why does it have to have a name for it?’ explaining that there are SO many names for this place, yet it really didn’t matter what you called it.  What was important was that everyone was having such a grand time there! 

Another woman at the party wore a dressing on her neck, and it reminded me of a dressing we’d use for a tracheostomy.  I thought perhaps she had had one prior to passing for a long time and that’s why it was still necessary as part of her look.

In another part of the room, I was now sitting on the couch having a ton of fun and laughs, and all at once a young boy falls into my lap, not moving!! It’s like he ‘flops down dead’, as if trying to ‘freak me out’ and it doesn’t work as I just laugh with the rest of them saying, “Ooops, looks like we have another dead one!”   (Gosh, I do hope no one takes offense to this but it’s what happened!)

Another part of the party I was speaking to a woman and asked her, “Why are all the people here so young?” as I had the sense they were all under age 40 and some much younger.  She said something like, “Well, we didn’t want to scare you with how we really appeared” and I immediately understood and said, ‘oh yes! Of course! You take on the best appearance for all concerned!”  and with that, she glowed with pleasure claiming to everyone, “Ooo, we have a smart one here! She has her stuff all together!” and walked off to tell others about me.

Now, the most interesting part of this experience is when I was speaking with this woman who asked to see my hand.  Looking at my palm, she said, ‘let me see if you are a healer’ and said there is ‘some’ there, but then she took my first finger (right hand), put the nailbed directly against her eye and proclaimed excitedly, “Oooooh! You’re a writer!!!” 

I was thrilled to hear this, and thanked her, explaining this was such a validation I needed to hear.  Another woman comes running up and asks, “Show me how you did that! I want to see!” and the first woman explains something about having to look at the tagus (?) tangus (?) part of the finger, and putting it directly up to your eye to see!

The first woman explained it’s better to be a writer for me, at least I didn’t have to ‘bend’ or ‘bend over’ (?) being a healer…..

So, that’s what I have for this experience….the entire feel for this one was of fun, laughter, and learning!  I think I’ll just have to invite more people more often into my life!

----------


## NoBulletsL3FT

Hi Karen! I'm new to OBE's and  I've only had about 5 this past month. Ever since I started doing meditation I been getting them more frequently. I always get mine after going to bed. I wake up and just find my self standing in my room, a couple of times in the kitchen ect. One time I was talking to this shadow figure. He was really tall. He asked me if I could do something for him. I think that was an OBE as well. I even turned the light on and it worked. It's kind of startling to grasp that you are actually outside your body when you exit. It's almost like being reborn. Everything is new again. 

I like your experiences, I only wish mine where more like yours. I always panic and say back in body. Then I wake up.

----------


## karen659

> Hi Karen! I'm new to OBE's and  I've only had about 5 this past month. Ever since I started doing meditation I been getting them more frequently. I always get mine after going to bed. I wake up and just find my self standing in my room, a couple of times in the kitchen ect. One time I was talking to this shadow figure. He was really tall. He asked me if I could do something for him. I think that was an OBE as well. I even turned the light on and it worked. It's kind of startling to grasp that you are actually outside your body when you exit. It's almost like being reborn. Everything is new again. 
> 
> I like your experiences, I only wish mine where more like yours. I always panic and say back in body. Then I wake up.



Hi 'NoBullets'!!  :smiley:   Well, for a 'new' OBEr, you sure are showing a lot of control!! GREAT job!! ..and yes, I DO know that elation and excitement at finding yourself 'out'!! It never wears off!! Even to this day, I'm so thrilled when I become aware that I'm either in vibrations or standing alongside my bed!   I have NO DOUBT you're experiences will soon been very much like mine! All you have to do is have the intention to do more with each experience, always wanting to learn and being open to many new ways of growing!  Be sure you are writing all these experiences down!

One of the the next 'learning' issues you have to deal with is that 'panic' mode...you MUST know you cannot be harmed while OOB!! It's that belief that you might be that allows your thoughts to 'create' fearful happenings.  Visualize yourself surrounded by white light as you fall asleep, and affirm that only those who are "at or above" your level of development will be allowed to assist you.   The more times you find yourself out of body, and the more you do, you'll realize this eventually.....it just takes time!  Baby steps, but with every step, more fun and adventure!!! 

Thanks for posting! Keep in touch and let me know how you are doing!   :smiley:

----------


## NoBulletsL3FT

Ok. I usually have one at least twice a week. Hopefully They will last longer next time. I at least want one to last 30 - 45 min. I think that would be awesome! What's the longest one you had? Oh, and one more thing. How do you transform your astral body? I wanna shape shift. I heard you can do that. I just never had enough time to.

----------


## karen659

Sorry for the delay in responding, I'm just out of the hospital and slowly recovering.....

Honestly, I don't even 'time' my experiences, because there is truly no sense of time when you are out.  You can be 'out' for what feels like hours, and find it was only a few minutes in real life.  Time is not the same in the astral realms.

Transforming your astral body is also something I haven't had the inclination to do, as once I'm out, I just want to go in whatever body I'm in! lol Yes, there are those who say you just have to think of what you want to do/be...and instantly it changes.  Thoughts ARE things in the astral, and that's why there is such a slow development in astral experiences.  You must learn how to control your thoughts as they will create your actions.  

Maybe using spin techniques to make your OBE longer will give you the time to 'think' of what you wanted to do.  Be sure to affirm BEFORE you travel what your intentions to do will be.  Once out, affirm 'clarity now' and it will help you 'think' better....

Hope this helps...keep me posted! 
Karen

----------


## karen659

I see I've been delinquent in posting all my experiences here, so I'll be posting two at once to catch up!  :smiley:   Thanks for reading! -K


2012_04_01  172) Sending Love; Flexing Door; Flying Again

My first recollection of ‘awareness’ started with a surprised sensation of a hand firmly gripped on my right shoulder as I lay in bed.  Bringing myself to full awareness, I realized someone or something was firmly attached to my back and holding onto my shoulder.  

I remembered I had had this feeling once before, as it was accompanied as before with a sense of ‘concern’ and slight negativity.  Knowing not to show fear, I attempted to twist to see who or what it was, and then finally having to swing it around so it was now in front of me.

What I saw was a man, a more ‘solid’ or heavier outline of a man standing off to my right.  I did not get ‘good’ feelings from him, and I know I spoke with him, but the overwhelming feeling was that I needed to ‘send love’ to ‘let go’ of him.  

I affirmed without fear, “I send you love!” and he disappeared!

My next awareness was again lying in bed in FULL vibrations!  I’m excited to think I’ll be getting out, so I attempt to roll without trying to wait for more to happen!  I find it difficult this time, and it’s like pulling taffy to get my body out.  Finally, with only my head hanging off the bed, I remember that Jo used to described herself as ‘slithering’ out of bed to the floor sometimes in order to exit, so that’s just what I did!

Now I’m fully out and affirm, ‘to the door’! Now heading down the stairs, my vision is dim, so I remember affirming ‘Vision now!’ a few times.  Once in the living room, I notice it looks nearly the same as real life, however, as usual in the astral, I also remembered there are always a few things different.  

I saw a cute little white kitten off to one side, and felt I should to investigate, however, I also saw the front door which reminded me I so wanted to get outdoors again!

Disregarding the pull to the kitten, I move to the front door, and stop to think, ‘it’s been so long since I’ve taken the time to really sense the change in texture as I pass through’ that I wanted to just revel in the fact that I could put my  hands through the front door.

When I did, I was ‘shocked’ in every sense of the word! I ‘felt’ an uncomfortable sensation as if being shocked, and remarked to myself that this was quite unusual!!!  However, undaunted, and fully aware that I could not really be hurt, I insisted now I was going to get outdoors!

I push through the door, finding it ‘heavy’ and thick, flexing and bowing out as I pushed.  It was as if I was not supposed to leave, but my determination was such that with an emotional ‘to the outdoors!’ I found myself on the front stoop.

I take off flying once again, to the top of the pine trees near me and put out my hand to feel the needles.  It was here that I somehow transitioned to another place, not really sure how I got there.

I’m standing next to two men with desks, with a feeling this is their ‘place of work’.  I’m talking and laughing with them, having  a great time. 

Turning around, I can see in front of their desks that the floor just stops about 8 foot away, and it drops off (like a cliff) into the most beautiful vista below!! It was almost like looking down off a cloud or some sort of ‘flat surface’ cliff!  I saw an entire ‘world’ below…lights, clouds, cities, trees, forests, all at once.  

Standing at the edge, I exclaim, ‘you’ve got the best job in the world! Look at this view!’ and the guy is laughing at my joy in loving where he ‘worked’.  I said, ‘you could just fly to anywhere you want to at any time!’

With that statement, I jumped fearlessly into the open air below! I was thrilled with my soaring and flying and remember thinking how MUCH I missed doing this!

The last part of this experience was more ‘dream-like’ but I’ll describe it as it was part of this same sequence. 

I find myself in a small area, like a personal living space, trying to hide from the man who lives/works there.  I feel he is an older uniformed man, much like an officer or fireman.  I am near his bed and  shelf area where he puts his personal belongings.  

Initially, I was afraid he could see me, but realized I could not be seen when he left the room.  I investigated what he had on his shelf, and was moving the stuff around to see all that was there.

He returns to the room and I watch as he comes to the shelf area and I can hear his thoughts. He’s thinking that someone must have come into his room and moved the items on the shelf, yet he knew that he only left a moment ago and no one came in! 

He’s wondering if he’s ‘going nuts’ in seeing this stuff moved, and worried that it might be some medication he was just started on by his doctor causing him to ‘see things’.  Shrugging it off, he says, ‘oh well, as long as I stay ‘ok’ for this (house burn/demolition) coming up’ and continued on about his business.

I have no recollection of what happened after that, because at this point I knew I had to start ‘imprinting’ the highlights in my memory as I was returning.  Using key words as I always do, I tried to ingrain my subconscious with the simple words that will allow me to recall enough to record, which I did as soon as I fully awakened.

----------


## karen659

2012_04_15  173) Sending Myself Healing Energy

This is the first OBE that I have had since I became very ill two weeks ago and was hospitalized.  I’m home now and recovering slowly, and am thankful to be able to still get out of body despite the less-than-optimal state of health.

I became aware when I found myself visiting another house where I felt I was ‘staying’ as a visitor.  I can recall knowing I was out of body, but wondered why I felt so sluggish and slow.  To prove to myself I was out of body, I managed to do some slow flips and little jumps that confirmed my state of being.

The next recall was lifting higher and higher, looking down on my own house.  As I came down into my house, I  moved from room to room, viewing everything from ceiling level.  Passing from the dining room to the kitchen, I intentionally made myself pass through the wall, and thoroughly enjoyed the feel of the ‘crackling’ sensation as I did.  This only continued to confirm to me that I was out and in control.

Heading back to the living room, I passed by a large mirror that is there in real life.  I see my reflection and continue on past.  Seeing myself, it makes me remember that I had wanted to send healing energy to my body should I find myself out again and so moved toward the bedroom.

In the next moment, I stopped to think, ‘hey, if I can see myself in the mirror, maybe I can just send energy to my body via my reflection!”  Somehow I knew I just didn’t want to get close to my physical body as I would likely return without sending healing.

Facing the mirror, I remember putting my hands up next to my reflection and moving them across my abdomen and head , two areas where I still have discomfort in real life.  (I am amazed that the clarity of thought allowed me to remember where I hurt!)

I remember thinking, ‘send energy!’, but did not feel or see anything unusual happening.  I do remember paying attention at my face in the mirror and concerned that it was a sad and tired looking Karen, definitely not one of my better appearances. 

I became distracted at the arrival of my son coming into the room and being playful and silly.  He paid no attention to me, and after a few minutes, he looked out the door, saw something that felt to be urgent and took off.

It was at this point I felt the tug back to body and found myself awake on the bed.  Although this was a relatively short and passive sort of OBE, at least I remembered I had the intention of sending myself some healing.

----------


## karen659

April 23, 2012   174) OBE During my Hospitalization

During the course of my prolonged hospital stay, I had had a series of lucid dreams and even one OBE that I can recall.  Unfortunately, being in the hospital environment, being woken quickly and without recorder or even paper available at all times, the amount of recall is quite limited.  In addition, due to the need for some very strong mind-altering pain medicines, not all dreams were coherent and able to be described.

The lucid dreams I had during this stay were ones where I knew I was dreaming, yet did not feel in control (likely due to the medicine).  I remember one being in a ship, watching the waves roll, thrilled with how big they were getting.  I was never fearful, even at one point where I felt the wave pick up the entire ship and fly it through the air as it was tossed over a long distance.    I knew I was safe and the landing would be easy.  

However, the one OBE I did have had some interesting points despite it being a bit more like a lucid dream where I played along with the action that happened, but in the fully aware state of being out of body.

My first recollection was that of rolling out, but finding myself standing next to my sleeping body in a bedroom I was not familiar with.  Moving in the room, I wasn’t completely convinced I was truly out of body as the environment was different and there were all these other people in the room trying to convince me that I was NOT out of body!   

Looking around, I noticed a digital clock on the shelf nearby.   I was thrilled to see that the display was unreadable, a validation for me that I was out of body as I have used this signal before.    However, still not completely convinced as those around me were persistent, I made myself look away and back again, and when it remained unreadable, I felt firmly validated now that I was indeed out of body.

There was a big glass door leading to a balcony from this room and wanting to get outside, I passed easily through the doors.  On the balcony, I looked down and saw I was about 10 stories high, looking onto a city street below.  Knowing I was out of body, I thought about just jumping off the edge and flying down, but again, those people in the room are doing their best to convince me that I’m NOT out of body!

Now I have some doubts again and hesitate jumping.   The people show me the broken screen on the door, saying “look, you broke that screen as you passed through the door, so you are not out of body!”  Somehow, I just knew I was, but taking it cautiously, I did some slow handstands on the edge of the balcony, feeling myself float and then doing a little jump and flip while holding on with one hand.  

Now fully convinced that I would not be doing this unless I WAS out of body, I fearless jumped and floated gently down to the street level.  

Memories here of exactly what I did are hazy.  I was with a group of three young people, two boys and a girl, in a car, making plans.  I was asked if I wanted to go to this dance with them, and initially said no because I didn’t think I was dressed appropriately.   I quickly changed my mind and said ok when they insisted.   Now noticing how well dressed (suit and tie) one male was to go to this dance, I knew I had to return to my room to change, as I remembered I had just bought a few beautiful dresses and some new underclothes that would be appropriate.

I told them I’d be right back, and proceeded to fly along the street, gathering stares and stunned looks from the people on the sidewalk as I flew up to my balcony where my bedroom was.  

Just outside the balcony I noticed a computer like screen that I felt was the way I needed to go to enter into the room.  I was concerned that I would not fit into this little screen, and looking toward the bedroom wall, knew that all I had to do was pass through it, so I did!

I’m now in my bedroom and standing alongside my bed, looking at myself sleeping!  Looking away quickly, I worried that I might return to body if I got too close or looked too long.    Telling myself, ‘no, I  will stay out of body’, I turned again to look at myself on the bed.  

I was a bit taken aback to see that I had changed into a deranged looking and disfigured woman, with some sort of dark ugly ‘blob’ next to me on the bed, somehow knowing this also was a part of me.  I did not panic or become fearful, but just wondered why I was being presented to myself this way.  Without further thought, I remembered the dance, and proceeded to get dressed.

I had to search a bit for these new dresses, deciding the melon colored one would be perfect.   As I’m dressing, I was startled to see that one of the males from the car had flown up to the balcony door and was peering in at me!  I was surprised he could do so, but then also knew that he was ‘special’ and something more than the others.  He made some comment about not having seen such beauty in a long time and it was at this point that I have no further recall.

----------


## karen659

April 23, 2012   174) OBE During my Hospitalization

During the course of my prolonged hospital stay, I had had a series of lucid dreams and even one OBE that I can recall.  Unfortunately, being in the hospital environment, being woken quickly and without recorder or even paper available at all times, the amount of recall is quite limited.  In addition, due to the need for some very strong mind-altering pain medicines, not all dreams were coherent and able to be described.

The lucid dreams I had during this stay were ones where I knew I was dreaming, yet did not feel in control (likely due to the medicine).  I remember one being in a ship, watching the waves roll, thrilled with how big they were getting.  I was never fearful, even at one point where I felt the wave pick up the entire ship and fly it through the air as it was tossed over a long distance.    I knew I was safe and the landing would be easy.  

However, the one OBE I did have had some interesting points despite it being a bit more like a lucid dream where I played along with the action that happened, but in the fully aware state of being out of body.

My first recollection was that of rolling out, but finding myself standing next to my sleeping body in a bedroom I was not familiar with.  Moving in the room, I wasnt completely convinced I was truly out of body as the environment was different and there were all these other people in the room trying to convince me that I was NOT out of body!   

Looking around, I noticed a digital clock on the shelf nearby.   I was thrilled to see that the display was unreadable, a validation for me that I was out of body as I have used this signal before.    However, still not completely convinced as those around me were persistent, I made myself look away and back again, and when it remained unreadable, I felt firmly validated now that I was indeed out of body.

There was a big glass door leading to a balcony from this room and wanting to get outside, I passed easily through the doors.  On the balcony, I looked down and saw I was about 10 stories high, looking onto a city street below.  Knowing I was out of body, I thought about just jumping off the edge and flying down, but again, those people in the room are doing their best to convince me that Im NOT out of body!

Now I have some doubts again and hesitate jumping.   The people show me the broken screen on the door, saying look, you broke that screen as you passed through the door, so you are not out of body!  Somehow, I just knew I was, but taking it cautiously, I did some slow handstands on the edge of the balcony, feeling myself float and then doing a little jump and flip while holding on with one hand.  

Now fully convinced that I would not be doing this unless I WAS out of body, I fearless jumped and floated gently down to the street level.  

Memories here of exactly what I did are hazy.  I was with a group of three young people, two boys and a girl, in a car, making plans.  I was asked if I wanted to go to this dance with them, and initially said no because I didnt think I was dressed appropriately.   I quickly changed my mind and said ok when they insisted.   Now noticing how well dressed (suit and tie) one male was to go to this dance, I knew I had to return to my room to change, as I remembered I had just bought a few beautiful dresses and some new underclothes that would be appropriate.

I told them Id be right back, and proceeded to fly along the street, gathering stares and stunned looks from the people on the sidewalk as I flew up to my balcony where my bedroom was.  

Just outside the balcony I noticed a computer like screen that I felt was the way I needed to go to enter into the room.  I was concerned that I would not fit into this little screen, and looking toward the bedroom wall, knew that all I had to do was pass through it, so I did!

Im now in my bedroom and standing alongside my bed, looking at myself sleeping!  Looking away quickly, I worried that I might return to body if I got too close or looked too long.    Telling myself, no, I  will stay out of body, I turned again to look at myself on the bed.  

I was a bit taken aback to see that I had changed into a deranged looking and disfigured woman, with some sort of dark ugly blob next to me on the bed, somehow knowing this also was a part of me.  I did not panic or become fearful, but just wondered why I was being presented to myself this way.  Without further thought, I remembered the dance, and proceeded to get dressed.

I had to search a bit for these new dresses, deciding the melon colored one would be perfect.   As Im dressing, I was startled to see that one of the males from the car had flown up to the balcony door and was peering in at me!  I was surprised he could do so, but then also knew that he was special and something more than the others.  He made some comment about not having seen such beauty in a long time and it was at this point that I have no further recall.

----------


## karen659

Oh dear! I see I've been negligent in posting all my experiences here! Be sure to check my blog for the two I missed (#175, #176).  If you can't get it there for any reason, let me know and I'll repost here.  Meanwhile, I'll post the latest...thanks for reading!     Now also can get to the blog with  The Travels of a Dreamwalker

June 15, 2012   177) Lucid Learning; Mirrors Reflect Creative Abilities

It’s been a few weeks since I’ve shared an OBE (with the one last week lost entirely due to an early morning phone call), but I do want to share an experience I had early this AM that was more of a lucid learning experience.  I do not remember being out of body, however, I do remember clearly I was with a guide and conscious of new information about to be given for a question I had regarding what is ‘true reality’ and how it relates to the One Moment.

I was being shown a snapshot (picture) of a scene that I remembered from childhood where I held a very large mirror up again my body and the camera caught the exact time my reflection and I appeared side by side in the same photo.  It appeared as though there were two perfect images of me, without seeing there was a mirror involved.

I then knew this image was being shown as a way of explaining how our personal perceptions create what we see.  There was so much abstract information being processed in this short explanation, that I understood it entirely at the time, however, now in trying to make sense now of what I saw, it is difficult to do with words.  But I will do the best I can to share what I learned.

I was shown a ‘glass house’ full of people, and noticed that each of them carried a mirror. Some mirrors were very small; others had full body length mirrors with them.  It may not even have been a real house but somewhere they could look outside into OTHER people and activities (with each of them carrying their own mirrors).  I saw that by positioning and shining their mirrors to exactly where they wanted to ‘bring something into’ their lives inside this glass house, they just had to point and shoot their mirror’s reflection to that ‘moment’ they desired which was going on outside.

At the moment of pointing this reflection to the activity or person outside the house, immediately I could see that not only was the reflection seen in the personal mirror they carried, but also, there was movement of the ‘essence’ of it or some other part of it brought  into the ‘glass house’ where they were.   I could clearly see this ‘reflection process’ happening with the interaction of these reflections and at the time it all made perfect sense.

I felt all we had to do was point the mirror (and I felt it was up to us how big a mirror we had with us, as it was different sizes at different times) to whatever we wanted to ‘focus’ on outside of this glass house in these other lives and activities going on elsewhere that we also wanted to bring into our own house.

Now for the interesting part, I was then able to understand how a snapshot (picture) taken of this ‘reflection process’ is incapable of accurately portraying what is really happening.  Someone else taking this picture with their ‘camera’ captures only the single moment that shows the reflection in the mirror of this person, however, cannot accurately show how this same reflection is ‘coming into’ this person’s ‘life’ or house.

In my conscious analyzing once awake trying to make sense of this, I believe it shows we always have the capabilities to have whatever we wish within this life (house).  The ‘glass house’, IMO, is a symbol of our perceived ‘separateness’, where we BELIEVE we have a ‘wall’ between us and the ‘other creative realms’ and/or experiences in other lives we have lived, but where in actuality, all of it is very accessible to us if only we took the time to make our ‘mirror’ (open mind or ability to ‘reflect’; aka connect) bigger, and focus on what exactly we want ‘out there’, knowing we ARE able to bring into THIS life anything we wish.

When someone else is trying to explain or ‘capture’ the process that is happening for other individuals from an ‘external’ point of view, it is impossible for them to completely understand or even explain with a short ‘snapshot of a moment’ (camera picture) what is truly happening to us at that moment.   Hence the best way to understand and ‘see’ what is going on is to make your ‘mirror’ bigger and experience it for yourself.

Hence the picture I saw from my childhood in the beginning was a means of explaining this all to me, for which I completely understood and thanked the guide for showing me.  Of course, upon waking, to try to explain what I saw and felt into words is nearly impossible, but I do hope this gives you some idea of what I learned deep inside.)

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

In my opinion this should be written in dream journals.

----------


## karen659

> In my opinion this should be written in dream journals.



As it was my experience, I feel it belongs here with my posts, however, I respect your opinion as to where you feel it needs to be shared. I'll be happy to post it elsewhere as well if you feel it may help others.....thanks

----------


## gab

> As it was my experience, I feel it belongs here with my posts, however, I respect your opinion as to where you feel it needs to be shared. I'll be happy to post it elsewhere as well if you feel it may help others.....thanks



Nope, Beyond Dreaming is a place to discuss OBEs, so your posts, Karen, are perfect here. Many people enjoy reading them and getting advise from you, one of the most experienced OBEer on this forum. Thank you and keep posting :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Was about to say what is OOB? now that Gab said OBE now i know lol.

----------


## karen659

2011_07_22   Another death transition; Making amends

This particular experience was not like my usual in that I was not fully aware of my out of body status until later on.  What I am able to say is that this ‘death transition’ feeling I have felt a few times before, and am wondering if these are just simulations for me to experience, learning the ability to ‘let go’ when I realize fighting is futile, or could they really be past live experiences with passing over that I have already been through?  (Here’s a link to another similar death transition experience on my blog: The Travels of a Dreamwalker: 96) 'Death' Transition and Full Power OBE)

I was driving my car down a very familiar back road, one I have traveled many times.  It was raining, and I became aware I was having feelings of ‘foreboding’ and danger, and wondered why it was happening.  As I drove down a very steep part of the road, I could see further down at the bottom of the hill that water had flooded over the roadway.

Initially I thought I might want to pick up some speed to get through it, however, a car coming from the other direction started passing through the water.  I was shocked to see the car start spinning around, pushed off the road by the high waters.  

I immediately put my car in reverse and backed up this steep hill quickly.  Thinking maybe I should stop and help this other driver, I glanced back through the front of my windshield to see that his car was nearly capsized, but thankfully I could see that he was able to safely exit through his window and climb onto dry ground.  I knew he had had a very close call with his situation.

As I backed up this hill, near the top I remembered there was a crossroad and wondered which way would be best to drive for an alternative route.  Pulling into a grassy area by the crossroad, I could see my choice was either to the right or left as I somehow knew I could not have gone back the way I came. 

I could see water cascading across the crossroads, running from the right to the left.  I figured I’d better drive to the right, where the water was coming from, instead of taking a chance that the water was pooling down the road to the left.

As I started to pull out, I had to stop quickly because a large multi-passenger SUV was pulling out from that direction.  I was shocked to see it looked as though it had been in a terrible crash, with pieces missing, and obvious injury to the people inside.  I worried that maybe I should stop to help them too, but then figured since they were able to drive the vehicle, I guess they would be ok.

I turned quickly into the road leading to the right, and again was shocked to see that it appeared to be a ‘dead end’ (no pun intended).  Immediately I saw what looked like an accident scene, and too late realized there were electric wires down and across the road!! 

I had driven directly into the path of the downed wires, as it was raining and everything from there on out happened at once.  I KNEW I was about to be electrocuted, I could see the wires, hear the crackle and pop, and felt the tingly vibration of something happening.  I knew I was going to pass over, and was not afraid at all, and my only concern was that it was to be painless.  I was thrilled when I realized all I felt was this slight tingle or vibration.

Wondering what was going to happen next, I remember thinking I’ll have to do a reality check now, because I was curious what sort of reality I was moving into!  Immediately, I was fully awake in my bed, feeling the soft gentle sensations of settling back into my body.

After recording this experience, I went back to sleep and now found myself driving a car again, a common theme for me so I more easily become ‘aware’ when this happens within a dream.

I got the signal that I might be able to move out of body and so tried to roll out of the car.  I found it difficult to separate, and had a few seconds of thinking maybe I AM really driving and shouldn’t be throwing myself out of the car!! Lol 

However, this indecision as to whether I’m really driving or not is also another signal I use to know I’m ready to exit, as when I’m driving for real in the physical I absolutely have no doubt I am driving.  Therefore, ANY indecision as to whether it’s ‘real’ or not, means it’s not!

This time I three myself backward, and immediately found myself out and flying! I was thrilled! It’s been a long time since I had this freedom of flight, and thoroughly enjoyed my swooping and flips!  Realizing I had to have a destination, I remember asking to ‘take me where I need to learn’, and suddenly I found myself just outside a large house.

I recognized it was the house of someone from ‘a long time ago’, yet not anyone I can recall in this physical life.  I also knew it was a woman whom I had had a ‘falling out’ with, and we had been estranged as friends for a long time.  I felt I was there to try to make amends.

Knocking at the door, I was surprised to have it answered by this woman’s mother.  She was friendly and polite, and I was relieved to be asked to enter.  At this time, all I wanted to do was to go to her back yard to a particular tree and get a ‘seed pod’ that grew there.  I wanted this keepsake as a momento of our friendship from a long time ago.

As I walked through the house, I came face to face with the woman whom I was estranged from.  She was hesitating and not sure of what to say. I told her that her mom let me in and that all I wanted was this ‘pod’ from the backyard tree.  

I could sense she was nervous but yet resistant to this idea.  I did not want to upset her more, and so told her that if she really didn’t want me to go to the backyard, that all she had to do was say, “I’d really rather you didn’t”…and so that’s exactly what she said to me.  She went on to explain other reasons why it wouldn’t be a good idea, but I had already decided to withdraw back to the front door to exit.

At the front door, I heard her mom talking to me as I unlocked the double front door (actually two doors together,  opening one at a time.)  She mentioned that this same tree was growing in the front yard and peering out the window, I could see the pods I wanted were growing there as well, so those would be the ones I’d take.

As I exited, the scene changed to a narrowed dark corridor descending down, and as I traveled down, I can only remember that I met two other people, one of whom was a ‘weak’ woman in a very small toy car(?)  I know I discussed something but upon full wakefulness immediately afterward, I had no other recollection of what happened in that corridor.

----------


## karen659

181)  Rough Exit; Fearful Voice; Buddy Visit; Fairies and Leprechauns

Although I have had a few experiences over the past few weeks which I have not written up, these last two were quite interesting so I thought I’d write them up to share and get some insights on.

7.29.12  

This experience was unusual in that I felt it was a totally different exit than what I am used to.  Almost always, once I realize I’m ready to separate, I just roll off to my left off the bed and move on.  This time, once I was aware of being ready to separate, I felt heavy and unable to move.  

Determined to get out, I literally pushed myself up to a sitting position with my arms, concerned for a brief moment that I was actually physically doing this because it felt so ‘real’.  Once sitting, I had to tug and pull to extricate myself until I was standing at the bedside.  

Still feeling the tremendous pull back to body, I affirmed ‘to the door!’  to get away and blindly (as it was complete darkness) moved through the door, feeling the change in texture as my clue that I had exited the bedroom.

Flying down the stairs, I felt so free, assuming my now usual position of floating backwards on my back (looking to where I’ve been) as I watched the rotating circular pattern of lights that encompassed me in the blackness.   Knowing how much fun it was to fly, I did my usual flips and dips to just have fun.

Realizing I had had no plans as to where to go if out, I just called out into the blackness that surrounded me, “Is anyone there?”   (I don’t know why I did this instead of making a plan to go somewhere, possibly I had a feeling someone was with me.)  

From off to my left, I distinctly heard a female speak four words/syllables in a husky deep ‘ominous’ voice.  (I recorded what I thought she said in syllables, as this was either another language or not meant for me to understand.   They were  “Aah baa for reel” or something like that)

The problem was that this ‘disembodied voice’ gave me just a twinge of fear as it felt like a ‘not normal’ experience.  I began to fade back and as I was pulled back I saw a four poster bed situated in a corner of a room that was surrounded with lots of wall decorations.  I have no idea whose room this was or what it meant.

8.4.12   

This last experience was remarkable in that it started with a bit of a surprise for me and ended with an even bigger surprise.  My first recollection was that I was lying my head against a male’s left chest and could feel his breath as it blew against my left ear.  It felt physically real, and I could even feel him breathe, and move his right arm to scratch his head.   

I could not see who this was, and with increasing awareness, realized this couldn’t possibly be a physical reality as I live alone and have no one else here with me.  I worried just a bit, wondering who this could possibly be!

I was quickly distracted by a pawing to my left and turned around quickly, happily realizing it was my former black lab companion (who passed a few years ago) Buddy!!!  I was overjoyed at his coming to see me again, and I could tell by his familiar bark and wag of the tail how excited he was seeing me! 

I called him up to the bed, cuddled and played with him, so ecstatic that he was here again!  I KNEW I was now out of body (as he’s come to see before), and flew off the bed saying, ‘come on, let’s go!”

Now in full awareness, I knew I could go anywhere, and so I decided I’d go visit my friend NJ.  Affirming ‘To NJ!” I started to fly up and away, but now  I could hear Buddy whimper slightly, the same sound he’d make when he thought he was going to be left behind.  I called to him, “Well, come on, Buddy! You can come too!” and he come toward me with a running leap.

As Buddy leapt toward me, I could feel a slight vibrational change, and realized I was once again traveling backwards, on my back, into fading darkness.  As it became darker, I could sense a bit of fear creeping in, so I closed my eyes so I wouldn’t know when it became totally black and therefore more fearful (which could have ended the experience).

Once again, I enjoyed the leisurely drift backwards into the blackness, doing my flips and dips, and slowly became aware of countryside below me.  It was twilight, and looking down from on high, I could see the landscape below , including shadows cast from the plants and trees.

I noticed what looked like glittery ‘orbs’ coming all around me with an inquisitive feel to them.  They appeared to be like sparkling Christmas ornaments, with various designs and colors interwoven in them.  

My senses gave me the feeling these were ‘extraterrestrials’ (ETs) of some sort but I was not fearful of them.  I remarked how pretty they were and although I felt they were coming to investigate me, I wanted to investigate them!

As I looked at them, I now sensed people below, and turning around, saw a whole group of ‘tiny people’ quickly disperse and hide into the shadows as if they didn’t want me to see them.   I called out to them as I flew down, ‘Don’t hide! Come out and talk with me!’

Very intrigued, I tried to communicate with them, and now sensed these were small ‘fairy’ or ‘leprechaun’ type people.   They timidly moved toward me, and appeared so cute, child-like in appearance yet fully grown people.   They were SO curious as to who I was and as I talked with them, I felt they wanted to learn more about me, but I told them “no, I need to learn more about you!”

I have no recollection as to how this entire experience ended, but it was amazing while slowly waking to still be able to ‘see’ those orbs sparkling around me.  Somehow I just KNOW these were the ‘little people’ of the land that so many call ‘fairies’ and ‘leprechauns’.   I have always felt a kinship with fairies in some way but now I can tell you now, they DO exist!

----------


## karen659

My apologies for the length of this post, but I didn't want to leave anything out! 

Rhine Research Center - Examining the Nature of Out of Body Experiences - September 2012 

I want to share in as much detail as I can the experience I had last week (Sept 19-21, 2012) working with the Rhine Research Center (Rhine Research Center) in North Carolina as a participant for scientific research into the nature of out of body experiences.  This is a pilot study being done in preparation for further investigative work, and I was honored to be asked to be the first test subject to see if any improvements and/or results could be generated.  

Getting chosen to do this was in itself quite a synchronistic event, as I feel I didn't ask for this assignment, but the Universe showed me in or uncertain terms that I was to do to it!

I had just decided to sign up for the OBE Intensive with William Buhlman at the Monroe Institute in Virginia for November (as I've not been there before) and it was the Monroe Institute who was contacted by the researchers asking for astral study subjects who might be interested.  Through email, William Buhlman asked if I might be interested.  I was not really sure I wanted to do this, but for gather more information, I did as directed and contacted the CEO of The Monroe Institute. 

When I first called, the CEO was on vacation so I left a message to call me back.  It took almost two weeks before I tried calling again, but in the meantime, I went ahead and made plans to visit my friend in Chapel Hill, NC for a visit in mid-September.  

Can you imagine my surprise when I found out from the CEO of TMI that the planned research was scheduled to be done IN North Carolina, just a few miles from where I’d be visiting my girlfriend AND they wanted to do it mid-September!!   It was as if the Universe lined up the plans so that I had the exact time and place to be available for their research!

Arriving at the Rhine Research Center, I met with John and Bryan and had an overview of expectations and a general tour of the facility.  We discussed the various ways they were hoping to take measurements – the exact platform scale ‘bed’ used previously by Lewis Hollander in the 1990’s for his research (http://www.scientificexploration.org..._hollander.pdf), a random number generator they previously used for their ESP research, a BioEnergy room that had a photon collection device to count the amount of invisible UV light that can be emitted, and a final ‘target’ room that would contain a chosen target that I was to focus on ‘seeing’ when out of body.

I was able to pick the room I wanted the target placed in, and to keep it double blind, the researchers themselves would not know what the target was.  Another facility member would place it after hours and the room sealed.

Control testing started, which involved calibrating the scale to document changes in weight during deep breathing, holding breath both inhalation and exhalation, as well as documenting the changes in pattern as I moved on the platform.  We had decided that the first 30 minutes or so would be my induction phase with a guided meditation, and that I would normal roll to my left to sleep just after it so the movement of the body roll was needed to be document to signal a ‘start’ time. 

It was agreed that I would attempt to get OOB to the target and try to return immediately to record my impressions, and then if possible get back OOB to try for another experience for weight change, as the back to back OBEs have been done in the past with me.   I would call out after I was completely awake for the morning. 

To maximize the simulation for my own OBEs that occur frequently in the early morning hours, we agreed that I would call Bryan (who is staying in the same hotel 3 doors down) on the room phone after I wake the first night, between 3-4am.  I plan on sleeping for about only 4 hours, staying up until 11:30pm or so, to get the deep sleep over with, and then once awakened, call Bryan who would then accompany me across the street to the research facility and scale. 

EXPERIMENT 1 SESSION 1

I woke about 3am, tossed for a bit but by 3:15a decided to get up and get ready to go across the street.  Arrived with Bryan at 3:20am to lab, was underway with attempt by 3:35am. The platform was not as comfortable as I initially thought and staying in the one position on my left side was becoming awkward. 

I was concerned throughout the time that my excessive movement might alter what the scale readings were, so was anxious not to move much, which didn’t allow me to drop into sleep easily.  I remember feeling a bit cool with the fan blowing, wishing I had left my jacket on instead of hanging it by the door.  I felt my discomfort might impact my ability to project.

It felt as if I was never falling asleep with time ticking, doing deep breathing, visualizations of the target, impressing the need to know what it is.  I also remembered the random number generator to try to see if I could get it to flow out of the normal curve.

At some point I must have drifted off to sleep, as I recall some dialogue with a woman who wanted something I had and was ready to give to another person.  This woman said something to the effect that she was ‘on her deathbed’ and I should feel obligated to give it to her, but somehow I knew this statement it was not true.

I woke a few more times, always uncomfortable and afraid to move, but eventually took the risk of moving, checked the time on my phone and saw it was already 6am.  Figuring not much was going to happen with this first experiment, I rolled to my right side and attempted one more time to sleep.

Next memories were of watching a video that was made for our local hospital where I used to work (some sort of promotional video it felt) and it was focusing on a display of wooden signs with words on them, such as Simplicity and many others I could read.  (I discussed with Bryan the possibility that this might have to do with the target, but not certain)

I thought this unusual to have a video of the gift shop, focusing so intently on these word signs, but then the camera panned to the lobby where it was decorated very warmly as if autumn (which I remember thinking it’s really not that season yet).  I saw a fire in the fireplace, and off to my left a huge slab of meat roasting on a rotisserie.  I didn’t think this strange at all, only the sense that it was not the right ‘season’ to be decorated in yet.

My next thoughts were of ‘waking’, wanting to find the light.  I felt a lamp pole on my right, and proceeded to walk my hands up the thin pole to the level where I felt a shelf to be located.  On this shelf was a smaller lamp, without a shade, only a small broken bare light bulb at the top.  I knew this was not going to work and felt disheartened again.

I then heard names being called out, as if a roll call, and the feeling of a school came.  I saw/felt three younger girls (ages 12-14) walking by and noted that the names all started with the same “K” or “C” consonant so both the first and last names were similar, and I took note it was the same beginning sound as my name, Karen.

Without any change in focus, I then heard two or three young boys giggling and laughing coming up on my right as I lie face down on the platform.  I was fully aware I was in the test area, as I felt to be awake, and wondered why these boys were so close.  Not moving, I then felt them climb up onto the platform with me, still having such fun and laughing!  I worried that this ‘extra weight’ from them is going to really have an effect on the scale measurement! I knew that the test was done now, especially with this added weight and their activity…so I began to relax and enjoy the merriment with them.  

I asked them, “what are you boys doing here?” and one answered something like ‘What do you think we are doing here?’ and before I had time to think of another question, I felt the pull back to physicalness. 

I realized upon fully waking that there was no one else in this room, there was no lamp or shelf, and it was a false awakening.  I recorded what I just experienced noting it was approximately 7:20am.

I then called out to Bryan, who came in with post-experience questions as I shared my experiences on tape for later data review and analysis.  I will say there was some interesting results, but I unfortunately cannot disclose any information at this time until the data is fully analyzed.

EXPERIMENT 1  SESSION 2

Met wit Bryan and John at 11am, and discussed plans for control BioEnergy readings in double dark room and then meditative session to see if could increase response in light photons (which change into current for readout).   Many people before had been tested, over 130, from healers, meditators, etc. Only 9 of over 130 people were able to make a significant effect with it over the past 15 years.

For this session, I sat upright in chair, with all metal removed from my body.  The session began when told to open filter to allow capture while in pitch black room.  After 3-5 minutes of baseline, then told to do meditative session for about 30 minutes with them to advise me of when time to stop would be, then to follow with another 3-5 minutes of baseline.

Upon review of the session immediately afterward, they showed me that I had a normal baseline with a fairly constant level of photon emission for approximately 20 minutes.  At this time John indicated that it seems there would be no change so they might as well end, and he was surprised to see that just as he was speaking his sentence to Bryan there was a huge single spike in photon emission.  They agreed to let it run a bit more, and a second lesser spike was immediately noted.  Again it seemed to stabilize after a minute and John mentioned stopping the session, which once again as he said this, a slight change in trend in emission was registered on the screen. 

The change from baseline continued for a few minutes and then returned to original baseline.  At this time it was just over 30 minutes and the session was stopped.  This was not as significant a finding as some they have had, but still noted to have a difference in photon emission when there should have been none, as nothing physical in the room changed. 

During this meditative session, I was very surprised to hear them tell me the 30 minutes was up, as I as certain it had only been 10 minutes at most. In this total pitch black room, you lose all sense of time.

We walked across the street to hotel for lunch, swapped lots of stories, and return for the afternoon nap session back on the scales.  I was not optimistic that this would be too successful as I rarely find time to nap in the afternoon, yet knew that I would stay open to the possibility since I knew I had previously had an OBE years ago while napping.

Once on the bed scale platform for a nap, I was easily into the meditative state, and just prior to the 30 minute signal when I would roll over, I thought I heard knocking or noise just outside the room.  Thinking they wanted to let me know the 30 minutes were up, I stayed in my relaxed mindstate a bit more to finish, and then rolled to my left as the agreed signal.

I had much difficulty in falling asleep, affirming over and over OUT OF BODY NOW and TO TARGET, as well as remembering to try to change the random number generator.  It was at least 20-30 minutes before I was able to fall asleep, again hearing some noises in the room during this time, and then again just before becoming fully awake.

I felt that I had definitely achieved a ‘dream state’ at the end of this experience, however, did not enter into a full out of body state.  However, I was much more relaxed in not worrying about movement and attempted to keep myself as comfortable as possible. 

DAY 2 SESSION #1

I awoke about 3:10am, called Byran at 3:15am and we started the session by 3:25am.

I used 30 minutes mediation MP3, then rolled to my left side to sleep as the agreed signal. I was MUCH more comfortable with extra layer foam and small Mexican blanket John added.  I was also more comfortable knowing I could move as I needed to.  I intently focused on OUT OF BODY and TO TARGET with some thought of random number generator change.

For this session I had many dream snippets recalled that pertained to my prior work at the hospital again and taking care of patients.  I am not revealing details here due to the personal nature of much of it.  I believe I had many different memories, all with certain impressions made, that I took note of as potentially related to the target.  For instance, in one, I was with a male, visiting someone’s house, wanting to take a shower, asked for towel, and was told they were in the office a room next door.  I found these beautiful blue turquoise colored towels folded in a box.

When I felt as if I woke for day, a time check revealed it was 6:22am and I was determined to give this a another attempt so settled back in with OUT OF BODY and TO TARGET affirmations, as well as an intense try for changing the random number generator. 

I then heard a window rattling twice, yet there was no window in room   Felt the beginnings of vibrations, and a slight floating feeling, but no full separation.  Few recalled memories during this time involved a blue coffee cup, the D handle shape impressed in my mind.

I was surprised to find out the next time check it was 7:59 am and that almost 90 minutes had passed as it did not feel to have been that long that I was attempting.  I thought I had been awake the entire time, maybe ½ hour at most.

Byran came in with post session questions where I spoke of my experiences above, my increased comfort, my wish I had been this comfortable in previous session, and the rare opportunity I’ve had to do this back to back, which may have set limiting beliefs with me that it might not be as successful.

Again results this time were quite surprising for me, but alas, I cannot divulge the specific details yet. But I will say that the random number generator definitely went out of the range of ‘normal chance’ for a long period of time!

DAY 2 SESSION 2

They had moved the scale bed into the double dark BioEnergy room with the photon collections, turned on the random generator and reminded me of trying to hit the target.

As this was another ‘nap’ session, we agreed we’d stop after 2 hours, since in there I had no way of knowing the passage of time.

We started at 2pm, with all metal and reflective surfaces taken off. I opened the shutter and started my induction.  I remember getting about 15-20 minutes in (feels like) and then the very next recollection I had I was wide awake after a ‘settling in’ sensation.  It felt as though I had ‘clicked out’ for an unknown period of time, moving out of body, despite the complete loss of recall in between.

I was concerned because I had no concept of how much time had lapsed, it could have been a few minutes (as I was still on my back) or much longer.  Feeling as if I had to continue to try a bit more, I rolled over to my right side facing the wall (the agreed ‘signal’ that I’d try to move out) and attempted to get information on the target as I relaxed. Used affirmations out of body now, to the target, but could tell nothing was really going to happen.

Felt after a short bit, maybe 10 minutes or so in my estimation, that ‘time’s up’ and so I called out to the guys that I’m awake and ready, hoping that there was some results.

I was astonished to discover that it was EXACTLY two hours when I called out, as John was about to knock on the door to wake me!  It was the longest session they had ever had and it was quite interesting to hear of the results.

With the debriefing, I was dismayed to think I had not real information to share because of this ‘click out’ sensation.  All I knew was that I was likely out of body, going somewhere that I was not able to have any recall of at all.  Upon return I attempted to consciously get out again, knew it wasn’t going to happen, and then called out.

What is fascinating was the preliminary results that were taken at this session!!  Again, no specific details can be told, but they DID congratulate me on being one of the few people they have had in this room to make a significant change in photon light emission! 

Not only the photons, but there were some potentially significant changes in the scale measurements!  I wish I could tell you details, but I do not want to compromise any research and was asked not to do so.

As this was the final session for the research, we now were going to see what the target was that was placed in the room by the secretary.  This was a double blind target, as neither researcher knew what it was.  They had me write down my impressions from all the sessions as to what I felt it could be, such as ‘blue’ ‘box’ ‘wooden’ ‘triangle’ ‘angular’ “D” shape, etc.

Then the secretary brought in a bag with five items including the target.  As soon as I saw one certain object come out of the bag, I immediately felt a pull to choose it.  I was asked to line them up in order of preference – 1 to 5 – and for whatever reason, knew it was only one of the three.  Two items, a feather and wooden flute, was ‘cold’ and not even considered.  The other three items were close, a blue-green prism in the shape of a triange, a small wooden box, and a clear egg carton with various colored embroidery thread in it.  

My choice initially was the egg carton, as it ‘felt’ right…and I made that #1.  John asked me to re-read my list and make sure I wanted to leave it as it was before the secretary revealed the answer to us all.  At THAT time, I panicked a bit and with what I saw I wrote down, changed my choice from the egg carton to the blue-green prism as #1.   As you can probably guess, the correct target WAS the egg carton!! Goes to show that you should always listen to your intuition first!!!

My time here with the Rhine Institute was just fantastic, and I came away with such validation for me that there CAN BE something ‘tangible’ to this astral projection!  I was pleased to have had some results with this, the best being the random number generator going out of ‘normal’ chance for such a long period of time, and the ‘light generation’ that I achieved with the photon emission and possible change in weight with projection.

This will all be written up in a published pilot study, hopefully by the end of the year when I can share publicly some of the ‘official’ results after the data is fully analyzed.

----------


## karen659

2012_10_29    184) Clarity of Awareness; “Physical” Intimacy During OBE

It’s been a while since I’ve posted any experience on my blog, not because I haven’t had any, but mainly because most of the exits and experiences were either not remembered in much detail or not having much in the way of things I’ve done.

I do want to share a few bits about the last two, especially since there is such a correlation always with my daily life activities.  

One exit last week started with awareness of vibrations, not extreme, but soft ‘numbing’ type sensations.   I was excited to feel them, knowing I was going to get out again!  I willed them to become stronger, and at the point where I knew I could get out, I pulled myself, struggling against the strong pull back to body.  

As I’m pulling out, I can feel my feet and arms lifted, and as I sit up, I mentally request help to move to the door.   I can hear a voice in my ear saying, “Push, Karen, push! You can do it!”  I did not see anyone, but could clearly hear her voice.  Breaking free from the pull of the body, I move down the stairs to my living room.

In the living room I am astonished at the mess! Things strewn all over, including toys and things from my children at an early age (who have since long grown up).  My sister is there, and so I assume that this is just something I shouldn’t worry about, and then move to the front picture window with the intention of getting outdoors.

I feel so heavy with such difficulty moving that I just want to get outside to feel the change in cool air I knew I’d have.  I stuck my head out the window, felt the coolness to affirm that I was indeed out, and then climbed up to the roof.

Here I just enjoyed the freedom of hanging off the roof by my legs, thrilled at the sight of my astral form in such clarity!  I could clearly see my legs on the roof, as my head hung off the side!  It was such validation for me that I was in control with such clarity of vision, as I don’t always get to see ‘myself’ when out of body.  

Floating down from the roof, I remembered I had set the intention of visiting a friend and sending energy for a positive outcome to some pending health-related testing (which DID come back the next day with good results!).    Although I did not get to him, I know I sent energy his way.

I tried then to take off flying and immediately felt the pull back to body, now lying in bed and hearing a radio station playing.  I could feel some sort of ‘tingling’ energy circling my face and attempted to get to my recorder.  It was another false awakening, as my fumbling with the buttons showed me I still was not fully awake.

Eventually, I did wake to full consciousness, disappointed that I didn’t really do a lot, but happy to know that I had such clarity in vision with being able to see myself, which is so rare for me.  

This last exit this morning was a bit personal, but I’ll at least mention some of the details.  I do have to let you know that in the Astral Projectors group on Facebook, there was some discussion on ‘astral sex’ that may have influenced this experience!

My first awareness was of an alarm going off with flashing lights, one that actually scared me a bit as I knew we were preparing for a rather severe storm within the next day.

However, I had the presence of mind to know that I had put on my sleep mask and should NOT be able to see any light; hence I knew that this was likely the start of an OBE.  I just let it go on and waited to see what would happen next.  

I felt vibrations and immediately took the initiative to climb out, this time backward as if I was on my stomach and lifting up.   This time it was easy to move, and I glided down the stairs with great control.  

Once down stairs, I moved to the side door (always picking a different exit from the house for some reason!), and along the way stopped to go through a wall just to enjoy the feeling of texture change.

I flew a little, gliding gently, not really having an intended target.  I remembered to affirm, “take me to where I need to go” hoping that I’d feel that transition to another learning opportunity.  

I did a little jump to see if I could initiate the transitions, but was disappointed to not feel any change or tunnel as I usually do.  I closed my eyes and affirmed again, this time to realize I’m back in bed, but not waking as I usually do.

Realizing I could get out again, I roll immediately off to the left and seeing the window by my bed, intending to go through that way for a quick exit.  

However, I was immediately pulled backward by someone, with strong warm arms encircling me.  I was being hugged, and totally enjoyed this sensation of such close ‘physical’ contact’!  I asked who he was, but got no answer, just more wonderful closeness and intimacy.   

What happened next will not be posted on the blog here, but suffice to say that it was quite intimate; something that I would never have believed could be felt when out of body!!  Even though I knew I was ‘out of body’, there certainly was quite the physical sensations being felt!!

Again, after a time, there was the pullback to wakefulness, however, before I was able to record much of it, I had a bit of ‘astral vision’ where I could ‘see’ a window the a rather severe storm going on outside it.  Knowing a hurricane was on its way, I assumed this was just an affirmation that I had to make sure I was prepared for the worst.

I woke to full awareness, recorded what I could, and knew that this was one OBE that was a first of its kind for me!

----------


## karen659

Again, I've been negligent in posting ALL my experiences here...to see #185, 186 - please check my blog! The Travels of a Dreamwalker  I WILL try to do better! Thanks for reading!  --Karen

187) Return to OBEs; Family gathering; Meeting Buddy; Daughter's Dream

Well, it’s been a LONG time since I’ve posted here, and I thank everyone who is still around to read this post!  

Ever since my awesome experiences with the OBE research in North Carolina in September 2012, and then a fantastic week at the Monroe Institute with William Buhlman in November 2012, I've had some not-so-great experiences in my personal and professional physical life that took me away from my focus on OBEs and astral travel.

I always knew that I still traveled nightly, but I was not having the dream recall or the ability to ‘intend’ these experiences when one’s consciousness is so busy with more mundane physical issues.

Things are settling once again in my physical life, and with the support of some GREAT friends in the Astral Projectors Facebook group, I’m beginning to get back what I once had. 

Last night (well, actually, this morning) I was able to really focus and intend to get OOB, using my MP3’s from various recordings, including author Jurgen Ziewe (http://www.multidimensionalman.com).

I was brought to awareness with his meditative recording that offered binaural tones, which at one point the tones actually became a bit ‘irritating’ to my ears, but that was also the trigger to lucidity that I needed to get out! (Free Deep Meditation Sounds - Binaural Beats)

l found myself rolling off the bed, affirming, “To the door!”  I felt sluggish, almost like pulling taffy to get my ‘body’ to respond but with determined affirmations, I floated out the bedroom door and down the stairs.

Once in the living room, I stopped to try to get more lucidity with “Clarity now!” affirmations which worked, and then also remembered how Jaime would clap/rub hands to confirm and improve awareness.  I saw my hands in front of me, tried to ‘clap’ and knew by the feel of the energy that I was totally and completely out!

I moved to the front door and passed through easily, now in the front yard and drifting upward.  I flew next door to my parents’ house (my childhood home) and from above, saw a number of familiar people standing around below.  (I knew who they were at the time, but now have no idea.) 

I sensed they were there for some sort of ‘gathering’ for someone ‘going away’…and it had a military or funeral connection to it.  No one was too upset, and I recall noticing one person’s hair color as a beautiful reddish auburn and confirming to myself that it was nice to see the color was unchanged from last time I saw them (?).

Looking down at them, I did not join them, but rather wanted to just enjoy my sense of freedom of being out of body again!  I recall flying and stretching my energies, maneuvering through trees and feeling the ‘touch’ of nature and all its beauty.

After a short time of pure enjoyment, I had the thought that I should take advantage of being out of body for other reasons, instead of doing it just for my pure enjoyment.  With that thought, I found myself back in bed!

However, there was ‘something different’ about the feel of being in bed, and I remember affirming that I did NOT want to return yet, and despite sensing I was awake but knew to keep trying.  I could feel my legs kicking at the bed covers, tangled up in the sheets, and trying desperately to move myself out of the bed.

Immediately I found myself standing at the glass door to the outdoors in my bedroom and totally unsure of my status!  (I really should have realized it was my usual signal that ANY time I am ‘unsure of my status’ that it IS true that I’m OOB!!  Lol)

So to check what reality I’m in, I try to put my hand through the glass sliding door…and it goes through easily!  Ecstatic that I’m still OOB, I slowly move through the glass, feeling the wonderful change of texture as I pass through and into the cooler ‘air’ outdoors.

I stopped to look back at the glass door, and see my daughter’s cat there looking out at me!  However, instead of the beautiful Russian blue cat he is, I watch as he changes into this white/brown/black calico cat!  I think to myself how cute it is that even the cat has his ‘dream colors’ he wants to be!

Moving on, the next memories are quite limited, as I know I did a lot more than what I can fully recall.  All I remember at this point is sitting at the bottom of a long flight of stairs, watching some sort of activity in front of me.

My ‘sense’ of what I was watching was something to do with a type of National Geographic documentary (?) on hunting or similar, with these HUGE wild boars (pigs) that were the size of cows!  People were there I was conversing with, but have no idea what the topic of conversation was.

While sitting there, though, I was immensely pleased to see that my black lab, Buddy (who died a few years ago), once again came to sit next to me to be hugged and kissed.  I can still feel his happy tail wag and comforting body next to me.

At that point, I became aware that my daughter was coming down the stairs behind me.  (My daughter is just now starting to realize that she also travels in dreams, although she is not fully ready to accept it as a process of learning). 

I’m so happy to tell her about Buddy being there with me, and then go to tell her that she too is now dreaming and astrally traveling!  However, at that point where I am to say something, I get an AWFUL taste in my mouth and have to turn away from her to spit whatever it is out, over the railing at the side of the steps I was on.

As I turn to go back to talk to her, (concerned that she was going to think I was rather disgusting for spitting…lol), she’s gone and I find myself immediate fully awake and back in bed.  

I hurry to record all that I could remember, and while writing this, just talked with my daughter to see if she remembered any dreams from this morning.  She mentioned that although there was no specific dream recall, she awoke with a sense of ‘longing and missing’ our longtime pet, Buddy! 

To me, this was enough of a validation to know that she was there, and with time, may wish to learn more about this wonderful world we all live in, as well as the multitude of ‘worlds’ that we are all multi-dimensionally part of!!!

----------


## rrrrocketrick

> Realizing I was not getting anywhere, and hearing no reply, I became fully aware and recorded this experience.  However, in hindsight, upon my relaxing back into the mindstate necessary for more recall, did record something I barely remember recording!  (I guess I am getting pretty good at running the recorder even while my conscious mind is not completely back in physical!)
> 
> The snippet I recorded was the fact that I felt as if I was trying to get someone, who felt like they could not do something, to realize that they really could.  This someone felt like it was part of me, yet it also felt like someone else (?).  I do not have a clear recollection of what it was being attempted to do, but I knew I was trying to help.




Hi Karen659.  Are you saying that you were making an audio recording of what was happening in your OBE _while_ you were OBEing?  So your astral body was out and about while your "physical" body found the recorder and recorded voice notes?  That's remarkable.  

I apologize if this isn't the sort of response you're hoping for.  I am just beginning to read your posts, with interest.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## karen659

> Hi Karen659.  Are you saying that you were making an audio recording of what was happening in your OBE _while_ you were OBEing?  So your astral body was out and about while your "physical" body found the recorder and recorded voice notes?  That's remarkable....



Thanks for posting! I am pleased to answer any questions...not matter what they are!

What happens for me is that when I awaken, I realize I am losing much information quickly, so it is at THAT time I pull out my voice recorder that I always have nearby and turn it on as I attempt to 'drift back' into the sleepy semi-conscious state in order to recall more details of what I just experienced.  I am NOT actually out of body and physically recording, as I truly don't think that would be possible.  ANY physical movement brings you back to body immediately....

HOpe this explains things better...don't hesitate to ask any other questions or offer comments....thank you!!  -Karen

----------


## rrrrocketrick

> Thanks for posting! I am pleased to answer any questions...not matter what they are!
> 
> What happens for me is that when I awaken, I realize I am losing much information quickly, so it is at THAT time I pull out my voice recorder that I always have nearby and turn it on as I attempt to 'drift back' into the sleepy semi-conscious state in order to recall more details of what I just experienced.  I am NOT actually out of body and physically recording, as I truly don't think that would be possible.  ANY physical movement brings you back to body immediately....
> 
> HOpe this explains things better...don't hesitate to ask any other questions or offer comments....thank you!!  -Karen




Thank you, Karen659, that's helpful.   :smiley:

----------

